# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Fundy Rose [Canada2014, Blue Star Ithaki]

## Maroulis Nikos

Το Bluestar Ithaki ξανά στα δρομολόγια 07:35 για Περαιά Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο και όπως ήταν φυσικό το Αίολος Εξπρές στάματησε.

----------


## George

Το είδα κι εγώ! Επέστρεψε στα γνωστά του νερά. Καμπίνες που έλεγες μάλλον δεν του έβαλαν. Τσακ μπαμ ετήσια έκανε.
Κάτι σημαντικό: Τον βολβό τον έφτιαξαν;

----------


## George

Απαντάω στον εαυτό μου :!:  :!:  :!: 

Το ΙΘΑΚΗ θυμήθηκε τον παλιό καλό του εαυτό :lol: Πειραιάς - Σύρος (φανάρι-φανάρι) σε 3 ώρες και 35' με 7άρι νοτιά γεμάτο. Μέσα κυριολεκτικά έλαμπε από καθαριότητα και το ταξίδεμά του καλύτερο από ποτέ. Σαν να ταξιδεύαμε με μπουνάτσα δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα παρά το ότι κύματα πέρναγαν από πάνω. ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα ήταν κρίμα να μην το μαζεύανε τέτοιο πλοίο όποτε το ¶θηνα αν πάει όντως απο Πειραιά δύσκολα να το ανταγωνιστεί που λέγαμε κάποτε......

----------


## George

Μη το λες αυτό!! Όλα είναι σχετικά. Γιατί αν το ΑΘΗΝΑ με την πλαστικοποίηση και την επισκευή που έκανε πιάσει 20+ θα μπορεί να είναι στη Σύρο περίπου σε 4 ώρες. ¶ρα μάλλον θα εξαρτηθεί από τα δρομολόγια και την αξιοπιστία με την οποία θα τα εκτελούν. Πάντως το θετικό της ιστορία είναι ότι το ΙΘΑΚΗ είναι και πάλι το παλιό καλό ΙΘΑΚΗ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αυτήν την παρασκευή το bluestar Ithaki 20:30 για Πάρο Νάξο  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κυριακή 14/03/2005 αχώρηση απο Πειραιά για Πάρο Νάξο στις 20:30 και επιστροφή απο Νάξο για Πάρο Πειραιά στις 01:30.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αναχώρηση στις 15/03/2005 και ώρα 03:00 για ¶νδρο και επιστροφή στις 05:30 με προσορισμό την Ραφήνα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Την άλλη εβδομάδα ξεκινάει πρωινά στην γραμμή Πειραιάς Πάρος Νάξος ίος Θήρα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εκτάκτως το ΙΘΑΚΗ στο Νεώριο της Σύρου και σε λιγότερο από δύο ώρες θα βρίσκετε στις δεξαμενές.

----------


## George

Κάνει την ετήσιά του!! Από Δεκέμβρη στην Παροναξία.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κάνει την ετήσιά του!! Από Δεκέμβρη στην Παροναξία.



'οντως απο Δεκέμβρη στην Παροναξία  :wink:

----------


## George

Δεμένο στον Πειραιά είναι το πλοίο και από αύριο Πέμπτη ξεκινάει το δρομολόγιο των 07:25 για Παροναξία παρέα με το ΝΑΞΟΣ που θα κάνει τα απογευματινα των 17:30. Παράλληλα το ΠΑΡΟΣ έφυγε ήδη για την ετήσιά του στο Νεώριο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεμένο στον Πειραιά είναι το πλοίο και από αύριο Πέμπτη ξεκινάει το δρομολόγιο των 07:25 για Παροναξία παρέα με το ΝΑΞΟΣ που θα κάνει τα απογευματινα των 17:30. Παράλληλα το ΠΑΡΟΣ έφυγε ήδη για την ετήσιά του στο Νεώριο.


όντως σήμερα φίλε Γεοργε ξεκίνησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για παροναξία και θα κάνει και αλλάγή της χρονιάς σε αυτήν την γραμμή .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές το Ithaki έφτασε στις 12 το  βράδυ καθυστερημένο.

----------


## George

Είχε καιρό φίλε Niko και ήταν αδύνατο να μην έχει καθυστέρηση όπως και τα άλλα βαπόρια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είχε καιρό φίλε Niko και ήταν αδύνατο να μην έχει καθυστέρηση όπως και τα άλλα βαπόρια.


Το πρόβημα δεν  ήταν ο καιρός απο ότι μου είπαν αλλά τα φορτηγά τα όποια ήταν πολλά μιας και την Κυριακή που ήταν να επιστρέψουν δεν επέστρεψαν λόγω καιρού.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έντονες φήμες λένε ότι το καλοκαίρι θα δούμε το Ιθάκη απο Ραφήνα και το superferry απο πειραία λέτε να έχουμε τέτοιες εκπλήξεις  :roll:

----------


## nicky

:lol: Νίκο θα δείξει....αλλά ως προς τι η αλλαγή; Σε τι θα αποσκοπήσει;
Το s/f το έχει αγαπήσει ο κόσμος....Κάθε τι καινούργιο πάντα περνά από επιφυλάξεις....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> :lol: Νίκο θα δείξει....αλλά ως προς τι η αλλαγή; Σε τι θα αποσκοπήσει;
> Το s/f το έχει αγαπήσει ο κόσμος....Κάθε τι καινούργιο πάντα περνά από επιφυλάξεις....



Μήπως θέλουν να κάνει και απογευματινό στην γραμμή  :?:

----------


## nicky

apollonas

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_kalhmera niko auto pou les me to ithaki einai sosto giati me dromologia san auta pou dilosane gia ta grigora apo peiraia 4 apo lavrio 2 kai apo rafina 6 nomizo oti h syro tino mikono terma gia to ithaki kalytera stin rafina me dyo dromologia_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καπετάνιος στο Blue Star Ithaki ο Δημήτρης Παουρής για τις ημέρες της αδείας που έχει πάρει ο Ματζουράτος.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ποδαρικό" στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά έκανε το * 2007* το BLUESTAR ITHAKI

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το Bluestar Ithaki άλλαξε ριζικά εσωτερικά γνωρίσει κανείς τίποτα ????

----------


## delta pi

> Το Bluestar Ithaki άλλαξε ριζικά εσωτερικά γνωρίσει κανείς τίποτα ????


Ξέρω εγώ που ταξίδεψα αλλά λίγα πράματα.Κυρίως στο διάδρομο μετά τα goodys έχουν βάλει καινούριους καναπέδες με τραπεζάκι και καθρέφτη εν διάμεσα μόνο που είναι πολύ στενα και άβολα και ούτε έναν ύπνο δε μπορούμε να πάρουμε.Ασε που αλλάξανε τις παλιές αεροπορικές και είναι σαν των αλλονών και ο διάδρομος έχει μικρύνει για να χωρίζει οικονομική με αεροπορική με ένα είδος γυάλινου τοίχου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ξέρω εγώ που ταξίδεψα αλλά λίγα πράματα.Κυρίως στο διάδρομο μετά τα goodys έχουν βάλει καινούριους καναπέδες με τραπεζάκι και καθρέφτη εν διάμεσα μόνο που είναι πολύ στενα και άβολα και ούτε έναν ύπνο δε μπορούμε να πάρουμε.Ασε που αλλάξανε τις παλιές αεροπορικές και είναι σαν των αλλονών και ο διάδρομος έχει μικρύνει για να χωρίζει οικονομική με αεροπορική με ένα είδος γυάλινου τοίχου.


 
H Πρώτη ????

----------


## delta pi

> H Πρώτη ????


Sorry ρε Nike αλλά το μόνο που μπορώ να πω απο κει και πέρα είναι ότι είχε καλό τσιζ κείκ!Ασε που δεν έχω δει ποτέ την πρώτη του Ιθάκη...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Kι εγώ έμαθα οτι το εσωτερικό του Ιθάκη άλλαξε, καθώς επίσης οτι προστέθηκαν καμπίνες. 
Επίσης εξωτερικά επεκτάθηκε το Deck 7 ωστε να μεγαλώσει ο χώρος του πρυμνιού Bar.
Αρκετές δουλειές για τόσο λίγο διάστημα ακινησίας.

----------


## George

Οι καμπίνες είναι για το πλήρωμα ενώ από ότι μου είπανε επεκτάθηκε και το πάνω ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα μέχρι πρύμα πρύμα. Δεν το έχω δει ακόμα το πλοίο ευελπιστώ όμως να ταξιδέψω την Κυριακή για κάτι δουλειές που έχω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μπορεί η σημερινή μέρα να ήταν δύσκολη αλλά για ακόμη μία φορά το πλοίο ήρθε στην ώρα του απο Μύκονο, Τήνο, Σύρο Πειραιά κατα τις 19:00 και στις 20:00 ακριβώς αναχώρησε για Νάξο Πάρο Πειραιά.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ας πάμε 8 χρόνια πίσω, στη γέννησή του

http://www.watermarkpacific.com/id23.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε και στα πρώτα του ταξίδια! Εδώ στην Σύρο!
Picture 009.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όταν λές τα πρώτα του ταξίδια εννοείς προφανώς την χρονιά που ξεκινούσε απο Ραφήνα πρωινό 08:30 αν θυμάμαι καλά και πήγαινε σύρο, πάρο νάξο σαντορίνη επιστροφή γύρω στις 22:30.
θυμάμαι επισής ότι έκανε Ραφήνα Σύρο σε δύο ώρες και τριάντα λεπτά.
Αν λέω λάθος ας με διορθώσουν οι πιο ειδικοί  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστότατος! Είχα βάλει και πίσω απο την φώτο ένα εισητήριο Σύρος - Πάρος με τιμή... 700 δραχμές!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας δούμε και μια πιό καινούργια του φωτογραφία, τον περασμένο Αύγουστο ενώ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι έβγαλε παλικαρίσια ένα καλοκαίρι, χωρίς βλάβες, καθυστερήσεις κλπ., και απ' την στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν πήρε ανάσα στην κυριολεξία, με δρομολόγια επί 24ώρου βάσεως. Ίσως δε να ήταν και το πλοίο με τα περισσότερα δρομολόγια το εφετινό καλοκαίρι. 8-)

ITHAKI.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ιθάκη λίγο πριν δέσει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου στις 18/12/2007, μια μέρα πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι για το 2007 στην γραμμή της παροναξίας.

----------


## raflucgr

Bs Ithaki arriving in Tinos
DSC_0417.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φωτογραφία απο άλλη οπτική γωνία 2005 λίγο πριν πιάσουμε Πάρο.

bluestar ithaki.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο αναχωρησε τελικα με πιστοποιητικα RoRo για Παρο-Ναξο(νομιζω)-Σαντορινη και θα επιστρεψει κενο στον Πειραια. Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται ανοιχτα της Παρου.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Τοσες πολλες νταλικες υπηρχαν ????

----------


## scoufgian

κι αυτο με τετοια κακοκαιρια εκανε ταξιδι?

----------


## nautikos

Δεν γνωριζω ακριβως αλλα για να ελυσε και να ξεκινησε παει να πει οτι υπηρχε καποια αναγκη, κυριως σε ανεφοδιασμο των νησιων.

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε ναυτικε

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως το πλοίο μέχρι και τις 23.00 απόψε που πέρασα από το λιμάνι, δεν είχε επιστρέψει.

----------


## Apostolos

Έρχετε και είναι στο Traffic Separation Scheme

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φαντάζομαι τι θα τράβηξαν σήμερα οι άνθρωποι του πληρώματος του !!!

Αρκεί να αναλογιστούμε ότι ...θεριά σαν τα Κνωσσός Παλάς, Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον και Mπλου Σταρ 2 παρέμειναν δεμένα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## scoufgian

ας ειναι καλα οι δραμαμινες

----------


## raflucgr

Berthed in Piraeus on 25/07/06

Lucas


DSC_01821.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Ωραία φωτό υπό το φως του απογεύματος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι στις 11/7/2007 το απογευμα στον Πειραια.Η φωτογραφια απο το Πρεβελη. :Wink: 

Blue_Star_Ithaki_Peiraias_11_7_2007.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

Ωραι φωτο raflucgr,Θηριο ο ITHAKAS

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η πλώρη του βαποριου με τους εξαιρετικους γλαρους στον καβο και απο κατω μαζι με το σχεδον αδελφακι Blue Star Paros...Θελω βαθμολογηση απο το μετρ του ειδους Espresso Venezia για την πρωτη... :Wink: 

Blue_Star_Ithaki_Peiraias_13_2_2007.JPG

Blue_Star_Ithaki_Blue_Star_Paros_Peiraias_13_2_2007.JPG

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Στη γραμμη της Σαντορινης για ποσο καιρο θα μεινη το Ιθακη ????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

μέχρι 29/02 εκτός απροόπτου πάντα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Θελω βαθμολογηση απο το μετρ του ειδους Espresso Venezia για την πρωτη...


Αφού ευχαριστήσω για την φιλοφρόνηση, να σου πω φίλε Διονύση ότι είναι μιά πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, και μάλιστα χωρίς καμμία διάθεση κολακείας, 
αφού ως επαγγελματίας φωτογράφος, έχοντας κάποιες γνώσεις παραπάνω, θεωρώ ότι για να βοηθήσεις κάποιον θα πρέπει να είσαι πάντα ειλικρινής μαζί του.

Θα μου άρεσε βέβαια πολύ περισσότερο, τέτοιες φωτογραφίες σαν την συγκεκριμμένη αλλά και *ΑΥΤΗ* με το ηλιοβασίλεμα και τον υπέροχο δραματικό ουρανό, 
να τις ανεβάζαμε στο thread *''ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΩΝ ΜΑΣ''* μιας και είναι καθαρά καλλιτεχνικές φωτογραφίες, και θα ήταν καλό τέτοιες φώτο να ήταν 
συγκεντρωμένες σε ένα thread και να μην ''χάνονται'' ανάμεσα σε ποσταρίσματα ειδησεογραφικού και σχολιαστικού χαρακτήρα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές ήταν τελευταίο ταξίδι για τον Ματζουράτο μιας και πήρε σύνταξη.
Μία απο τις τελευταίες του Μανουβρές στο λιμάνι της Νάξου την Κύριακή που μας πέρασε.

----------


## jumpman

Giati to Blue Star Ithaki eftase shmera to prwi stis 6 ston Peiraia?

----------


## Leo

Έκανε χθές βράδυ τοπικό στην Πάρο λόγω τριημέρου. Θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα... τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## parianos

Θα κανει τοπικο για Παρο αυριο το βραδυ στις 20:00.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Blue Star Ithaki" το καλοκαίρι που πρωτοξεκίνησε. Εδώ από  την Ραφήνα για Παροναξία και Σαντορίνη.
Είχε δουλέψει πολύ καλά, αλλά οι αναπάντεχες τότε εξελίξεις το έφεραν αναπόφευκτα στον Πειραιά.
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από το "Superfery II" με το "Blue Star Ithaki" να αναχωρεί για Παροναξία.
Σε κάποιο μέλος του Forum που αγαπά πολύ τη Ραφήνα, αλλά και το "Ιθάκη". 

Ιθάκη και Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ καλή φωτό φίλε!!!Να πώ την αλήθεια δε θυμάμαι οτι ξεκινούσε απο Ραφήνα για τα νησιά!!Μα όταν λές οι αναπάντεχες τότε εξελίξεις το έφεραν στο Πειραιά τί εννοείς?

----------


## El Greco

prosaxate to palio fougaro kai i tenta sto promio deck?

----------


## Leo

> prosaxate to palio fougaro .............


Εννοείς ότι το  φουγάρο έχει υποστεί αλλαγές απο την κατασκευή του πλοίου μέχρι τη σημερινή μορφή του? Δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάτι, αν θέλεις  διευκρίνησε μας.

----------


## El Greco

nai an proseksis kala ayti tin foto,

http://www.shipshapeinternational.co..._ITHAKI-2-.jpg

ayti prepi na einai apo kapio filadio giati to blue star einai grameno me Photshop. (an kapios exi mia kaliteri photo, as tin anevazi giati den vrisko kaliteri)

kai mia apo tis polles pou iparchoune 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/blue_sta...000_bild_1.htm

To fougaro einai pio konto, ena xrono meta to 2001 an den kano lathos, tou dosane ligo ipsos kai egine sxedon san to fougaro enos  superfast xoris ftera.

kai i tenta pou iperxe sto promio deck ksilothike kai mpike to skepasto pou iparxi kai tora

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ El Greco, ναι για την τέντα το γνώριζα. Το σκεπαστό (στη θέση της τέντας) εξ άλλου είναι το αγαπημένο μου στέκι....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά και τη γνώμη και πολλών άλλων φίλων, οι αναπάντεχες τότε εξελίξεις που το έφεραν στο Πειραιά ήταν το ναυάγιο του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα" στην Πάρο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2000.
Το ναυάγιο αυτό δημιούργησε αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις στην ακτοπλοΐα μας.
Από εκεί και πέρα ήταν λογικό ένα τόσο καλό πλοίο, όπως το "Blue Star Ithaki" να έρθει στον Πειραιά, ξεπερνώντας τις όποιες δυσκολίες μπορεί να υπήρχαν αρχικά.
Το πρόβλημα της γραμμής της Παροναξίας από τη Ραφήνα είναι ότι έχει μικρή χρονική διάρκεια εκμετάλλευσης (περίπου τρεις μήνες).
Τη γραμμή αυτή (μέχρι τη Νάξο) την άνοιξαν τα "Χρυσή Άμμος", ακολούθησε η Strinzis Lines με το "Αίνος" το 1979, το "Δήλος" το 1987-1988 (πήγαινε και Αμοργό), το "Ionian Sun" το 1998 και με το "Blue Star Ithaki" το 2000 . Το 2004 την έκανε και το 'Άγιος Γεώργιος" του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη. Συνήθως, λοιπόν τα πλοία ξεκινούσαν και μετά από λίγο σταματούσαν (λόγω έλλειψης κίνησης το χειμώνα).
Τη γραμμή, βέβαια, τη έχουν κάνει και και την κάνουν και ταχύπλοα.
Εδώ το αγπημένο πλοίο αρκετών κάτω από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο της Ραφήνας.
Δίπλα του το αγαπημένο πλοίο του καλού μας φίλου Espresso Venezia. Το μοναδικό "Κάρυστος". 
Σε όσους αρέσουν οι συγκρίσεις προσέξτε ότι το ένα έχει μόλις ξεκινήσει την καριέρα του, ενώ το άλλο εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ήδη για 31 χρόνια στη Ραφήνα.
Στον Espresso Venezia και το Καρυστάκι.

Κάτω από τον ¶γιο Νκόλαο.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ καλη η φωτο, ιδανικη για συγκρισεις... Το κακομοιρο το *Καρυστακι* μοιζει ψειρα μπροστα στο *Ιθακη*... :Very Happy:  Δεν συζηταμε βεβαια ποιο ειναι το ποιο συμπαθητικο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Nautiko για το πιο είναι πιο συμπαθητικό από τα δύο, αλλά σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα δεν μας παίρνει να επεκταθούμε.
Πάντως για τους φίλους του μεγάλου πλοίου της φωτογραφίας υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες από τη Ραφήνα, αν ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα παρέα με την Μαρία την G...ITHAKI.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σήμερα παρέα με την Μαρία την G...ITHAKI.jpg


Ωραιότατη η φώτο σου!Απόστολε από ποιό πλοίο την ''έβγαλες''??

----------


## delta pi

Ρε παιδιά συγγνώμη την τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου πόσες φορες την έχουν αλλάξει?

----------


## jumpman

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος γιατί το Ιθάκη έχει αλλάξει πορεία και είναι σαν να γυρίζει στη Σύρο;Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το Highspeed 5.Κανονικά και τα δυο πλοία θα έπρεπε να γυρίζουν στον Πειραιά αλλά σύμφωνα με το ais γυρίζουν προς τη Σύρο.

----------


## jumpman

Θα διορθώσω το παραπάνω μου post καθώς είναι λάθος του ais.Δείχνει τα 2 πλοία να έχουν άλλη κατεύθυνση ενώ τα μετακινεί προς αυτή που θα έπρεπε να έχουν.

----------


## apollo_express

*Από τα εγκαίνια στη Νάξο.*(Θέλει λίγο γύρισμα, αλλά δεν ήξερα :Smile: )

----------


## parianos

Παρτε φωτογραφιες απο μενα....

ithaki1.jpg

ithaki2.jpg

ithaki3.jpg

ithaki4.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ωραίος ο Παριανός με τις φωτογραφίες απο τη Σύρο... Ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

παρτε και μια απο μενα ,την τραβηξα απο την πλωρη του΄. τον Αυγουστο του 2007

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μια πολυ αγαπημενη μου φωτογραφια , το Ιθακη στη Τηνο ......

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46807331.html

----------


## Haddock

Παρόλο που δεν συμπαθώ τα Κορεάτικα BS, η φωτογραφία σου Αστυπάλαια εγκωμιάζει το βαπόρι και τη θάλασσα. Από τις λίγες φωτογραφίες που έχω δει το σκαρί στην οπτική γωνία της εικόνας σου. Επίσης, μοναδική εικόνα αφού έχει αποτυπώσει το aqua marina χρώμα της θάλασσας. Εύγε στον φωτογράφο!

----------


## Nautikos II

> παρτε και μια απο μενα ,την τραβηξα απο την πλωρη του΄. τον Αυγουστο του 2007


Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια, και μια δικη μου χθεσινη απο τη γεφυρα, βεβαια δεν ειναι ομορφη σαν την παραπανω σε καμια περιπτωση, αλλα εμφανιζει την *εξαιρετικη κατασταση* του πλοιου

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶ντε να αφιερώσω και εγώ μία φώτο στο φίλο μου τον *mastrokostas*, τραβηγμένη κι αυτή από ...απέναντι. :lol:

ITHAKI.jpg

----------


## Leo

Espresso ο φίλος ΜαστροΚώστας  θα ενθουσιαστεί με την Ιθάκα αλλά έχει μια ειδική συμπάθεια (πως λέμε ειδικός παθολόγος  :Razz: ) με το Δημητρούλα... Μήπως να του χαρίζαμε όλοι από μία???  :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Μια ωραία μανούβρα στη Μύκονο σε δύο συνέχειες.

1. Έρχεται

ITHA-1.jpg

2. Με δρόμο

ITHA-2.jpg

3 - 4. Ο Θεός κι η ψυχή μας

ITHA-3.jpg

ITHA-4.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Όλα τα λεφτά οι φωτό φίλε *Κarystos*. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## karystos

5. Περνάμε άνετα

ITHA-5.jpg

6. Ολίγα απόνερα

ITHA-7.jpg

7. Να ισιώσουμε λιγάκι

ITHA-6.jpg

8. Νέτα. Και το όνομα αυτού Βεντούρης Αντώνης

ITHA-8.jpg

----------


## Leo

No comments φίλε karystos. Ζωγράφισες τις ζωγραφιές του καπετάν Αντώνη. Ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και φανταστείτε ότι επί μίας άλλης, νέο-μπλέ εταιρίας, κάποιος αρχικαπετάνιος της του έδινε συμβουλές πώς να βγάζει το βαπόρι από το λιμάνι... Σε αριστερή πλαγιοδέτηση ήθελε να του αποδείξει ότι φεύγουμε με πρόσω την Αριστερη για να ανοίξει η πρύμη... 
Μάγκας ο καπτα-Αντώνης, επιτέλους να μιλήσει και η νέα γενιά!

----------


## cmitsos

φίλε μου απλά φοβερές οι φώτος σου!!!!!!! φοβερός!! μπράβο απο εμένα!

----------


## Haddock

karystos, η σκηνοθεσία και η φωτογραφία της νέας σου ταινίας, με τίτλο "*Ακροβασίες Πλοίων σε Τεντωμένο Σχοινί*", είναι για Όσκαρ.

----------


## karystos

Ευχαριστώ αλλά εγώ δεν έκανα και τίποτα. ¶λλος την έκανε τη δουλειά.

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά εγώ δεν έκανα και τίποτα. Άλλος την έκανε τη δουλειά.


Ναι, αλλά εσύ μας παρουσίασες την δουλειά του άλλου και με ένα τρόπο εξαιρετικό..  :Very Happy: . 
Θέλω να πω πάντως ότι δεν είχα ξαναδεί (πρακολουθώ από τις κάμερες τις μανούβρες στην Μύκονο) το Ιθάκη να μπαίνει στην μέσα ράμπα ενώ έχει στην έξω δεμένο πλοίο. Μέχρι τώρα το Superferry II ή το Πηνελόπη Α (εναλλάξ) έβγαιναν (με τρελά τσαλίμια ενίοτε) από το λιμάνι, έμπαινε στην μέσα το Ιθάκη και μετά έδεναν αυτά έξω. Άρα αυτό που είδαμε εδώ είναι *μοναδικό*.

----------


## karystos

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Σε μια άλλη φωτογραφία που έχω ανεβάσει, είναι ακριβώς η ίδια περίπτωση (To ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ στο μεγάλο μώλο, BSITHAKI και SF II έρχονται από Τήνο), μόνο που το ΙΘΑΚΗ μπαίνει πριν από το SUPERFERRY II. Κι αυτό επειδή το SUPERFERRY II σταμάτησε και περίμενε να περάσει το ΙΘΑΚΗ να πάει να δέσει μέσα (επειδή φεύγει τελευταίο) και μετά έδεσε κι αυτό απ' έξω. Καπετάνιος στο ΙΘΑΚΗ δεν ήταν ούτε ο Μαντζουράτος ούτε ο Βεντούρης. Το ποιός ήταν στα χειριστήρια του SF II είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. 

Ετούτη τη φορά ήμουνα έτοιμος να την κάνω για έξω, επειδή δεν έβλεπα καμιά πρόθεση στο SF II να βγούν για να μπεί το ΙΘΑΚΗ (την είχαν κοπανήσει όλοι) οπότε σκέφτηκα, ότι, ή που θα περιμένει να φύγει η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ή που θα πάει στον Τούρλο. Επειδή όντως να πάει μέσα βαπόρι με άλλο δεμένο απ' έξω εγώ δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Πλην όμως ένεκα "πονηρός ο βλάχος" και λόγω μακροχρόνιας υπηρεσίας στα λιμάνια είπα μέσα μου "κάτσε μπας και". Και να που κάθισε! 

Το περίεργο είναι πως την έκανε τη δουλειά χωρίς στο SF II να υπάρχει άνθρωπος, ακόμη και για να λασκάρει λίγο την καδένα. Και το πιο ωραίο είναι ο τύπος στην πρύμη που περνάνε στον πόντο από την πλωρη του άλλου για να μπούνε στο συρτάρι κι αυτός κοιτάζει με μια απάθεια λες και μανουβράρουν στο Ρόττερνταμ. Και το ακόμη πιο ωραίο ότι η γέφυρα δε ρώτησε ούτε μια φορά την πρύμη τι γίνεται εκεί πίσω.

----------


## MYTILENE

Είσαι απίστευτος,όχι απλά τέλειες αλλά γαμάτες.

----------


## kalypso

Εξαιρετικές φίλε karystos!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Karystos ποσα θες να μας τρελανεις;Λοιπον φετος εχουμε δει παμπολλες καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες στα διαφορα threads,αλλα προσωπικα δινω το βραβειο της καλυτερης σειρας φωτογραφιων στο φιλο Karystos και στις παραπανω φωτογραφιες του... :Cool:

----------


## karystos

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους.

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι τους έκανες κακούργε !!! Με ορούς είναι οι περισσότεροι τώρα . Διασωληνωμένοι .Δεν είναι για τόσο μεγάλες συγκινήσεις αυτοι!
Μπράβο στον captain Αντώνη αλλά και σε σένα που το κάλυψες !

----------


## gasim

Παίδες,

ταξιδεύω με το Ιθάκη μεθαύριο.  Πού είναι το καλύτερο μέρος για να τη 'βγάλω' άνετα;  
Θα έχω μαζί μου φωτογραφική, βιντεοκάμερα, και είμαι έτοιμος για ...δράση.

Θένκς ιν αντβάνς...

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε για τις φωτό.
Θέλω εδώ να αφήσω μια ακόμη αρχάρια σκέψη μου για εκείνη την φωτογραφία που περνάνε σύριζα το ένα με το άλλο.
Η δύναμη που αφήνουν οι προπέλες του Ιθάκη δεν κινούν ή επηρεάζουν με κάποιο τρόπο το Σούπερ φέρρυ;
Φαντάζομαι τα ρεύματα να είναι τεράστια πάντως..

----------


## Leo

Φίλε jason12345, οι σκέψεις σου έχουν μια βάση σωστή. Ναι επηρεάζουν σαφώς τα απόνερα. Δεν κάνουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα οι προπελλιές ενός σταματημένου πλοίου που περιστρέφεται. Πρόβλημα μετακίνησης ενός δεμένου (π.χ. το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ) πλοίου κυριώς δημιουργεί η ταχύτητα ενός κινούμενου πλοίου. Με απλά λόγια είναι επικίνδυνο το πέρασμα π.χ του ΒΣ Ιθάκη με ταχύτητα περισσότερη απ' όσο θα έπρεπε κατά την αναχώρηση του δίπλα στα Παλάτια ή τα πλοία που είναι στις προβλήτες της Μυτιλήνης παρά αυτή καθεαυτή η στατική στροφή με μικρές έως μηδενικές ταχυτήτες. Ελπίζω να εξήγησα επαρκώς  :Wink: .

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραχματι ειναι *ισως το καλυτερο αλμπουμ του Blue Star Ithaki*
Πανεμορφο πλοιο και με τελειο πληρωμα, εμενα προσωπικα ειναι το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο και ταξιδευω με αυτο τουλαχιστον 15 φορες τον χρονο, εξαιρετικο πλοιο και oι φωτογραφιες του Karystos δινουν αρκετα απο τα στοιχεια της ομορφιας του

----------


## marioskef

Να είχε και μικρότερο πρωτόκολλο...

----------


## koukou

ένα ρεμέντζο εχθές στο παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου!

DSC00547.jpg

DSC00548.jpg

DSC00549.jpg

DSC00550.jpg

DSC00551.jpg

----------


## koukou

ο καιρός δεν ήταν και ο καλύτερος φιλος!!!!
DSC00552.jpg

DSC00553.jpg

DSC00554.jpg

DSC00555.jpg

DSC00558.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Koukou,aesthanomai tin anagki na se efxaristiso gia tis yperoxes stigmes naftikis kathimerinotitas pou lamvanei xora kathe mera xeimona-kalokairi sti Mykono pou moirastikes me emas ta "arrostakia".
PS. O aeras den itan poli filikos isos me to PENELOPE A. pou epese sto megalo molo fantazomai me AR. strofi mesa apo to Prasino k to kairo katapanta. :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Αφού ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο μας koukou για τις ομορφίες της Μυκονιάτικης μανούβρας στο παλιό λιμάνι, ασ δούμε και μια νυχτερινή
λήψη με την νεότερη αδελφή του (BS Naxos):

bsithaki.jpg

----------


## gasim

Mιας και μιλάμε για το Ιθάκη στο παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, ορίστε και η δική μου άποψη...

MYK_0086_sm.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου η φωτογραφια σου ειναι καταπληκτικη.Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ...

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχουμε  δεί τέτοια χρώματα σε καμιά άλλη φωτογραφία φίλε gasim.΄Εσκισες..

----------


## gasim

είναι να μην πάρω φόρα...
Το ΒS Ιθάκη, αναχωρώντας από Μύκονο για Τήνο. Την ίδια μέρα. Ήμουν 'στημένος' στην Παραπορτιανή.
MYK_0105 sm.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αφού ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο μας koukou για τις ομορφίες της Μυκονιάτικης μανούβρας στο παλιό λιμάνι, ασ δούμε και μια νυχτερινή
> λήψη με την νεότερη αδελφή του (BS Naxos):
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8014


Φίλε Leo αυτή η φωτογραφεία σου, μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ .Μπράβο ρε φίλε!

----------


## parianos

Εν πλω προς Μυκονο....

DSC01238.JPG

----------


## polykas

*ΤΗΝΟΣ*.Αύγουστος 2007........ :Wink: 



1 (7).jpg
















1 (8).jpg

----------


## Leo

Πάω να φύγω ... μας τρέλανεσ σήμερα. Μπηκα στο Ιθάκη εκείνη την μέρα. εφω 2-3 φωτογραφίες απο το Cristal. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον paroskayak, ότι εσείς όπως πάτε πρέπει να έχουμε κι ενα ασθενοφόρο stand by. Δεν παίζεστε... *δεν παίζεστεεεε*. Πολλά ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

ΑLLAH AKBAR !!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυκα ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΖΕΙΣ τελευταια και να ησoυν μονο εσυ...Λιγη προσοχη εχουμε και μεγαλους ανθρωπους στο forum...:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Πολυκα ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΖΕΙΣ τελευταια και να ησoυν μονο εσυ...Λιγη προσοχη εχουμε και μεγαλους ανθρωπους στο forum...:mrgreen:


Captain_Nionios μόνος σου το είπες ή άλλοι σου το σύστησαν :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... 
τι είστε εσείς βρε... τίποτα δνε αφήνετε να πέσει χάμω  :Very Happy: .

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Και φανταστείτε ότι επί μίας άλλης, νέο-μπλέ εταιρίας, κάποιος αρχικαπετάνιος της του έδινε συμβουλές πώς να βγάζει το βαπόρι από το λιμάνι... Σε αριστερή πλαγιοδέτηση ήθελε να του αποδείξει ότι φεύγουμε με πρόσω την Αριστερη για να ανοίξει η πρύμη... 
> Μάγκας ο καπτα-Αντώνης, επιτέλους να μιλήσει και η νέα γενιά!


An to ploio einai exostrefes pitch,den exei adiko file.
An prokeitai loipon gia to *Mytilene* tote kalws tou to elege,alloste ki aftos apo ....allou to emathe :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Captain_Nionios μόνος σου το είπες ή άλλοι σου το σύστησαν... 
> τι είστε εσείς βρε... τίποτα δνε αφήνετε να πέσει χάμω .



Χααα μονος μου το ειπα.Ποσο μου αρεσει το καλο ψαρακι ο φιλος μου ο Λεο που τσιμπαει ευκολα... :Wink:

----------


## jumpman

Καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία του Ιθάκη με το Cristal. Φοβερή!!!!!!!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gasim

Blue Star Ithaki και Superferry στο παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, σε μια ...καλλιτεχνική σύνθεση.

MYK_0006_sm.jpg

----------


## Markos

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## gasim

Blue Star Ithaki καθώς έρχεται ...φουριόζικο προς το παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου...
(δεν ξέρω αν το καταλάβατε, αλλά πριν δύο βδομάδες στη Μύκονο δεν έκανα τίποτε άλλο από το να φωτογραφίζω το Ιθάκη...)

----------


## polykas

Αποκλειστικά οι παρακάτω φωτό αφιερωμένες στον *Leo.*Γιατί βλέπω πως έχει κάποια αδυναμία στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο............ :Surprised: 



Στην Τήνο


2 (3).jpg












Στην Σύρο



2 (2).JPG











Πορεία για την Τήνο



2 (4).JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυκας θα απαιτησω να γινεις ban αμεσως.Δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να μας ταραζεις ετσι καθε μερα...Ειπαμε δεν ειμαστε για καρδιακα...

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Καπτεν Νίονιο που με κατλαβαίνεις... θα εισηγηθώ να ανεβάζει μία μία να τον προλαβαίνουμε  :Very Happy: . Πολύκα... έχε χάρη  :Wink: . Να είσαι καλά..

----------


## Haddock

Πόσο θα επιθυμούσαμε να είμασταν σε τούτη την πλώρη. Αν υπήρχαν πλωριά μπαλκόνια στα Κορεάτικα, το ταξίδι θα ήταν απολαυστικότερο. Κρίμα να μη χτίζουν περατζάδες και μπαλκόνια σε πλοία που αρμενίζουν στο Αιγαίο...

----------


## gasim

Tα πλωριαία μπαλκόνια είναι ..ωραία, αλλά είδος προς εξαφάνιση. Πέστε μου, υπάρχει κάποιο νεότευκτο -και όχι μόνο τα Κορεάτικα- που να τα έχει; Δυστυχώς, αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. Δεν λέω να είναι κάθε κατάστρωμα με μπαλκόνι μπροστά, αλλά ένα, ρε παιδιά...

Πόσο το θυμάμαι που πιτσιρικάς με το Ναιάς το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα αμέσως μετά την Τήνο ήταν να βγώ μπροστά, στο μπαλκόνι...

----------


## Rocinante

Απο μια αλλη γωνια

B.S.Ithaki.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Blue Star Ithaki, εν πλω για Πειραιά.

ITHAKI.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια.............congratulations :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Αφιερωμένες στον Niko..........*



bs i..jpg









b s..jpg

----------


## Leo

Αντε να σε πατήσει καμια ώρα κανένα βαπόρι να δούμε τι θα βλέπουμε μετά... ριψοκύνδινε καραβολάτρη  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Αφιερωμένες στον Niko..........*
> 
> 
> 
> bs i..jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Τι να πώ είναι για μένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και μένει στην σκέψη  μου όταν πρωτο ξεκίνησε απο Ραφήνα για Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο Σαντορίνη, απο τότε έχουν επέλθει πολλές αλλαγές στο πλοίο που το έχουν κατα την προσωπική μου άποψη χαλάσει.

----------


## Leo

Από του χρόνου που θα το έχετε στην Παροναξία  :Wink: , να φροντίσετε να το φτιάξετε, εμείς θα πάμε σε μεγάλα size  :Razz: .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μακάρι να το έχουμε αλλά για τα δύο μόνο νησάκια θα είναι μία πολύ καλή λύση, Παροναξία κυκλικό με δυό δρομολόγια την ημέρα ....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να τος ο Νικος με τις προτασεις του.Παντως επειδη το βαπορι εχει ταχυτητα αναλογη ισως και περισσοτερη των Παρος-Ναξος ισως θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει μεχρι κατω και να μεινει ενα απο τα αλλα δυο για ημερισιο κυκλικο παροναξιας...

----------


## mike_rodos

Στην 2η φώτο του φίλου polykas στα δεξία της πρύμης τι είναι αυτό που φαίνεται μέσα στην θάλασσα??? Φάρος σε ύφαλο??? αν ναι, περνάει τόσο ξυστά???

----------


## Haddock

Το Ιθάκη θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει αρκετά με ένα κυκλικό την Παροναξία, όπως κάνει τόσα χρόνια με τα έκτακτα βραδυνά. Μέχρι τότε, έχουμε πολλά να δούμε ακόμα...

*Mike_rodos*, υποθέτω ότι είναι μια από τις τσαμαδούρες (buoy) εισόδου στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Leo

Μια και μοναδική είναι (πράσινη) και δείχνει τα ασφαλή νέρα απο την υποτιθμενη προέκταση του νότιου λιμενοβραχίωνα, που όμως έχει σταματήσει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εμένα ένα πράγμα δε μου αρέσει στο Ιθάκη...Δεν αφρίζει το άτιμο!!!Τα αδερφάκια του χαλάνε κόσμο με τις πλώρες τους,το Ιθάκη τίποτα!!!

----------


## Leo

Πάλι καλά που είναι μονο αυτό. Νόμισα ότι θα έλεγες, επειδή δεν έχει το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στην τσιμινιέρα  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Λεο πιστευω πως και η ΝΕΛ θα μπορουσε  να ειχε εστω κι ενα βαπορι ισως και λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο την σειρα Ιθακη,Παρος,Ναξος αν δεν ειχε κανει τα 3 ταχυπλοα...

----------


## polykas

Φτάνοντας στην Τήνο....... :Very Happy: 






bsi.jpg

----------


## akis

ωραια πλοια πωσ κατεβαινουν ομωσ

----------


## Rocinante

Απο Συρο για Τηνο με μια ελαφρια αυρα :Very Happy: 

T353.JPG

----------


## marsant

Φιλε rocinante δεν την στελνεις στην Blue Star να την κανει καρτ ποσταλ?Μραβο απλα τ-ε-λ-ε-ι-α!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε όχι βρε *Αντώνη* και να τη στείλεις έτσι, ''ελαφρά τη καρδία'' !!!

Να πληρώσει και το ''κάτι τις'' της και η Blue Star. Έχουνε λεφτά.....

*Τέτοιες φωτογραφίες είναι σπάνιες*, όχι σαν τις δικές μου τις αηδίες, να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι...  :Sad: 

*ΕΥΓΕ Αντώνιε..... !!!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Καλοκαιρινά 7/8αρια στην Τήνο είναι αυτά παιδιά ... Ο ροσινάντε παλιά καραβάνα .... ήξερε πότε και που θα πάει για φωτογροαφίσει. Βέβαια δυσκολέυτηκε λίγο να φύγει από το σημείο γιατί είχε τον καιρό "κατάπλωρα"..... Γειά σου Αντώνη με τις ομορφιές σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραία η φωτό σου φίλε ροσινάντε. :Wink: :shock:

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.
Φιλε Espresso τα παραλες.Η ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων σου ειναι γνωστη. Απλως οπως ειπε και ο Leo βρεθηκα την καταληλη ωρα στην καταληλη στιγμη. Και βεβαια ειχε δικιο οταν ελεγε οτι δυσκολευτικα να φυγω απο το σημειο εκεινο. Στα τεσσερα και οταν εφτασα στο αμαξι εκει ηταν που φοβηθηκα οτι θα φυγω μαζι του κατω απο το Πασακρωτηρι...
Την ημερα εκεινη το B.S. Ithaki και το Corsica ηταν τα μονα που κανανε μανουβρα μεσα στο λιμανι

T389.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε μου όντως έιναι εκληκτική και αυτή του Ιθάκη και αυτή του Corsica!!!




> Στα τεσσερα και οταν εφτασα στο αμαξι εκει ηταν που φοβηθηκα οτι θα φυγω μαζι του κατω απο το Πασακρωτηρι...


Χα χα χα!!!Αυτό θα πει τρέλα...Σωστα??? :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Φιλε Espresso τα παραλες.Η ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων σου ειναι γνωστη. Απλως οπως ειπε και ο Leo βρεθηκα την καταληλη ωρα στην καταληλη στιγμη.


Δεν τα παραλέω *καθόλου*. Η φωτογραφία σου είναι *ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ* και ισοπεδωτική απέναντι σε κάτι δικές μου αηδίες.

¶λλο πράγμα η ποιότητα και άλλο πράγμα η μοναδικότητα. Δηλαδή το έχεις λίγο το ότι βρέθηκες την κατάλληλη ώρα στην κατάλληλη στιγμή ??? Ξέρεις πόσοι φωτογράφοι - παπαράτσι θα πουλάγαν την ψυχή τους στο διάβολο (συγγνώμη !!!) για να είναι παρόντες ''στην κατάλληλη στιγμή'' ???

Πάμπολλοι φωτορεπόρτερς έχουν βγάλει άψογες καλλιτεχνικές φωτογραφίες τον συγχωρεμένο  :Confused:  τον Ρήγκαν. Δυο τρεις όμως μόνο τον φωτογραφίσανε την στιγμή που δεχόταν τον πυροβολισμό στην απόπειρα δολοφονίας του, και σε πληροφορώ ότι γίνανε εκατομμυριούχοι και διάσημοι.

Φωτογραφία ίσον, το τσακ, το κλικ, η ''κατάλληλη στιγμή''. Όλα τα άλλα (ποιότητες και τεχνικές) έπονται.....  :Wink:

----------


## koukou

Παιδιά το βαπορί ειναι καταπληκτικό,ταξίδεψα τρείς φορές μαζί του ,1 με μπονάτσα και 2 με καιρό,σήμερα ήταν το κάτι άλλο:shock:!Το πλοίο είναι καταπληκτικό θα μπορούσα να τραβάω φωτογραφίες (ερασιτεχνικές πάντα) την φοβερή μανούβρα του πλοιάρχου (που ζητώ συγνώμη δεν ξέρω το όνομα του ανθρώπου,αν και τον έχω δεί  :Surprised: ops :Smile: στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου,είναι μαέστρος και δέν το ξέρει ο άνθρωπος!!!Πραγματικα κόλλησα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): να ζητήσω άδεια να μπώ στην Γέφυρα την ώρα του ρεμέτζου!Ελπίζω κάποια φορά να βρεθώ εντός της Γέφυρας σε μιά πριμοδέτιση ποσταλιού!!!

----------


## kastro

Το βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι το παλίο superferry μετασκευαμένο.

----------


## Leo

> Το βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι το παλίο superferry μετασκευαμένο.


Μάλλον κάποιο λάθος υπάρχει εδώ, είναι προφανές ότι δεν έιναι για το ΒΣ Ιθάκη.

----------


## scoufgian

μια φωτο αφιερωμενη ,στη super moderator του forum μας ,κα Ευριδικη,η οποια βρισκοταν εκεινη τη στιγμη πανω στο καραβι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9957

----------


## vassilisman

> Το βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι το παλίο superferry μετασκευαμένο.



Αν εννοεις φιλε kastro  το παλιο superferry hellas ειναι  το σημερινο Blue Horizon . Το εχει ακομα το αναγλυφο πρυμα  :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

rocinante απο τις πιο ωραίες φώτος!! πόσο μαρέσει να κάνουν κόλπα πάνω στα κύματα!

----------


## Queen Victoria

> Το βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι το παλίο superferry μετασκευαμένο.


 
Πράγματι αν εννοείς το Superferry Hellas που ανήκε στην εταιρία Strintzis Lines την περίοδο 1998 - 2000 τώρα έχει μετονομαστεί σε Blue Horizon και ανήκει στη Blue Star Ferries. Αρχικά ονομαζόταν Varuna και ανηκε σε μια ιαπωνική εταιρία (Higashi Nippon Ferry).
To Blue Star Ithaki είναι κατασκευής 2000 και δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα ούτε ιδιοκτήτη..
Καλή συνέχεια!!!
 :Very Happy: </B>

----------


## evridiki

> μια φωτο αφιερωμενη ,στη super moderator του forum μας ,κα Ευριδικη,η οποια βρισκοταν εκεινη τη στιγμη πανω στο καραβι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9957


καλα! απιστευτο!!  ειναι τελεια φωτο!!!  Και εγω...η κα Ευρυδικη, ημουν μεσα και αγναντευα καποιους που εβγαζαν φωτο!!! χιχιχιχι

 :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

καταπληκτικές και οι δύο φωτό τα εύσιμα και στους δύο φωτορεπόρτερ. εύγε...

----------


## Orion_v

Ναι , ξερω δεν ειναι το βασικο θεμα της φωτογραφιας το Ιθακη , αλλα ειναι μια αλλη αποψη !!! (λεμε τωρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

P7190125.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Φανταστική φίλε μου!!Εχει 4 παρακαλώ πλοία μέσα!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

5 με την πρύμνη του ΛΑΤΩ να αχνοφαίνεται στο βάθος πίσω απο την πλώρη του ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι

----------


## mastrovasilis

αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Leo το b/s ithaki κατά την άφιξη του χθες το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι του πειραιά... :Wink: 
IMG_0223.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Ίσως να είναι μια απ΄τα ίδια, αλλά...
Σημερινός, λοιπόν, κατάπλους του πλοίου στο λιμάνι.
DSC01983.JPG
DSC01984.JPG
DSC01986.JPG
DSC01987.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Ίσως να είναι μια απ΄τα ίδια, αλλά...
> Σημερινός, λοιπόν, κατάπλους του πλοίου στο λιμάνι.
> DSC01983.JPG
> DSC01984.JPG
> DSC01986.JPG
> DSC01987.JPG


η πρωτη σου φωτο ολα τα λεφτα...........

----------


## .voyager

Nα στη στείλω σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

----------


## scoufgian

> Nα στη στείλω σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.


βεβαιως αναμενω.scoufgian@hotmail.com

----------


## dimitris

Aφου στον πρασινο του Πειραια δεν μπορουμε να παμε πηγα κι εγω στον πρασινο της Μυκονου!!!

ithaki.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Aφου στον πρασινο του Πειραια δεν μπορουμε να παμε πηγα κι εγω στον πρασινο της Μυκονου!!!


τα σεβη μου κυριος........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dk

Mυκονος 28/7

SPA51249.JPG

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Καλησπερα και απο μενα (που ειμαι χαμενος τοσο καιρο) ..
Δειτε μια σπανια φωτο που μου εκατσε στη Τηνο πριν καιρο 
Ολη η μπουκαπορτα του Ιθακη στη θαλλασα .....

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p51978833.html

----------


## Leo

Κατα καιρούς αναρωτιώμουν που έχεις χαθεί φίλε ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ, κοντεύει να περάσει το καλοκαίρι και τσουπ... νάτος  :Wink: , άρχισε με το Ιθάκη και έχει ο Θεός. Φανταστική φωτογραφία... κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ  :Very Happy: . Να δούμε να δούμε τι άλλο θα δούμε?

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφη και σπανια φωτογραφια.Γιατι ομως εχει κρεμασει η πορτα?

----------


## kalypso

βρε βρε σαν τα χιόνια.....πολύ καλή η φωτογραφία σου ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ.Που την πέτυχες???

----------


## Orion_v

Η στιγμη που λενε !!! να εισαι στο καταλληλο σημειο την καταλληλη στιγμη !! :Smile:  
Εμενα παντως μου αρεσε και αυτη :http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p51978834.html
απο τη σελιδα σου !!!

----------


## Rocinante

Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στο φιλο ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ που τοσο μας ελειψε...

T375.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Οι περατζάδες του Ιθάκη είναι άδειες! Δεν βλέπω ψυχή να στέκεται στους αλουέδες! Γιατί άραγε??  :razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ απο την πρώτη στιγμή.
Περίεργο πάντως!!Πιστεύω οτι είναι απο το οτι δε μπορούν να αντέξουν απο τον πολύ ήλιο!!! :Smile: 
Φανταστική φωτό φίλε!!!

----------


## Leo

Με αυτό το ξεσκόνισμα? μόνο με μαγιό στέκεσαι έξω..... Να σταθείς μέσα στο πλοίο δεν έχει χώρο κάθε μέρα χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. Τίνγκα πάει κι έρχεται. Μιλάω και γαι τα 3 νησιά... (πληρότητα μέχρι και απο Σύρο).

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη στο φιλο ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ που τοσο μας ελειψε...


Σε ευχαριστω .... Πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια σου

----------


## polykas

*Tήνος 5-8-2008.*

Αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα μέλη,στους fun του πλοίου και στους Τηνιακούς. :Very Happy: 

YΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΕΠΙΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΣΜΟΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝΟ.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


1--.jpg









1-.jpg










1.jpg







1------.jpg








1-------.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι στην πατριδα μου καποια πορτα ειναι ξεχασμενη ανοιχτη και κανει ρευμα...
Polykas δεν με τρομαζεις πια.
Με τα πλανα που πετυχαινεις ακομα και να φωτογραφισεις τον Θεολογο Π. να τον προσπερνα κανενας ιπταμενος δισκος δεν θα εκπλαγω...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όταν βλέπω το ithaki κάτι παθαίνω μακάρι να το δούμε στην Πάροναξία μόνιμα φανταστείτε το κυκλικό δρομολόγιο ..........

----------


## Leo

Ονειρέυεστε Ιθάκες στην Παροναξία? Να σας πολιτογραφίσουμε ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιάτη Boss!!
Χαράς Ευαγγέλια για τον polykas να φωτογραφίζει Blue Star 1 & 2 εναλλάξ με μπουνάτσες και μπορφόρια...  :Razz:

----------


## Haddock

Leo, δεν ονειρεύομαστε Ιθάκες... Τουλάχιστον στην Πάρο, το χαιρόμαστε έστω και στο έκτακτο βραδινό. Βλέποντας το μπαράζ φωτογραφιών του φίλου polykas, μας ανοίγει η όρεξη για κάτι άλλο...

Αυτό που θέλουμε, εδώ και τώρα, είναι οι καπελωτές της Τήνου :mrgreen:

----------


## mastrovasilis

To ρεσιτάλ του polykas όπως πάντα μας αφήνει άφωνους. Γειά σου ρε φίλε με τις ομορφιές σου. :Wink:

----------


## citcoc

φημες λενε οτι το ΙΘΑΚΗ μας θα αποχαιρετησει το μεγαλο λιμανι τον χειμωνα και θα παει κατα ραφηνα μερια για αντικατασταση τ ΣΦ2! αυτο θα γινει μαλλον και λογο της δρομολογησης ΒΣ1 κ ΒΣ2 στην γραμμη συρο τηνο μυκονο ροδο!!! ισχυει τπτ απο αυτα? :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Φήμες υπάρχουν, κυκλοφορούν και γραπτές απο διάφορες ανακοινώσεις και της BSF. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούϊα... σε ενα μήνα θα μάθουμε τι ακριβώς θα κάνουν οι εταιρείες και αν θα κάνουν αυτό που προγραμμάτιζαν ή θα αλλάξουν σχέδια.

----------


## Rocinante

Εαν συμβει κατι τετοιο τοτε οι αλλαγες στη Ραφηνα κατι μου λεει οτι θα ειναι ιστορικες μιας και το Prince Laurent θα αποχωρησει μαζι με την παρεα του οπως το βλεπω...

----------


## citcoc

πραγματικα θα ειναι ιστορικες!!! παντως κακα τα ψεματα η ραφηνα χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση! πρεπει να ερθουν πιο συγχρονα πλοια και το Ιθακη αν ερθει θα ειναι η μεγαλη αρχη για αυτην την αλλαγη της ραφηνας! αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε!

----------


## Leo

Να θυμίσω στην παρέα οτι το Superferry II, έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο πρωτόκολο από το ΒΣ Ιθάκη. Αν το Ιθάκη πάει στην γραμμή της Ραφήνας θα χάσει μεγάλο ποσοστό πελατών απο την ¶νδρο που θα ταξιδεύουν σρδελίτσες όρθιοι και στον ήλιο, συγκριτικά με την παρούσα κατάσταση. Μαζί σας να γίνουν οι αλλαγές στη Ραφήνα αλλά το Ιθάκη δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο άξιος αντικαταστάτης του βάπορα (απο άποψης χωρητικότητας μόνο). Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση αυτό.

----------


## giannisk88

> Να θυμίσω στην παρέα οτι το Superferry II, έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο πρωτόκολο από το ΒΣ Ιθάκη. Αν το Ιθάκη πάει στην γραμμή της Ραφήνας θα χάσει μεγάλο ποσοστό πελατών απο την Άνδρο που θα ταξιδεύουν σρδελίτσες όρθιοι και στον ήλιο, συγκριτικά με την παρούσα κατάσταση. Μαζί σας να γίνουν οι αλλαγές στη Ραφήνα αλλά το Ιθάκη δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο άξιος αντικαταστάτης του βάπορα (απο άποψης χωρητικότητας μόνο). Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση αυτό.


Θα συμφωνήσω απολύτα.
Το μόνο καλό που έχει το Ιθάκη σε σχέση με το s.f. 2 είναι οτι είναι πιό γρήγορο και πιό μανιτζέβελο!!

----------


## karystos

Τότε που το ΙΘΑΚΗ σκαντζάριζε το SFII το χειμώνα με πρωτόκολλο 580 άτομα το βλαστημίδι έπεφτε σύννεφο. Η διαφορά για την ¶νδρο ήτανε ένα τέταρτο με είκοσι λεπτά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να ρωτήσω εγώ τι πρωτόκολλο έχει το SuperFerryII και τι το Ιθάκι με τα τωρινά δεδομένα.

----------


## polykas

*Tήνος 7-8-2008*.


IT.jpg











ITH.jpg

----------


## plori

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση αφελέστατη χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι ή να υπονοώ κάτι, αλλά αναρωτιέμε με αυτές της αλλάγες που ακούγονται η Δυτικές Κυκλάδες δεν είναι σε κανένα "σχέδιο ή σενάριο"; :Confused:

----------


## iletal1

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση αφελέστατη χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι ή να υπονοώ κάτι, αλλά αναρωτιέμε με αυτές της αλλάγες που ακούγονται η Δυτικές Κυκλάδες δεν είναι σε κανένα "σχέδιο ή σενάριο";


ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΕΨΕΙ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ας αφιερώσω στους Συριανούς/ές αυτη τη φωτογραφία που σπάνια βλέπουμε από αυτήν την οπτική γωνία (μάλλον τραβηγμένη από το φάρο στο γαϊδουρονήσι).

ΥΓ. Plori, μακάρι να δείτε πλοίο της Attica, αλλά ζόρικο το βλέπω...

----------


## Leo

Είναι μια αγαπημένη θέση μπροστά στον βιολογικό, που θα σας δείξω το απόγευμα απο το σπίτι. Ετσι κι αλλιώς ευχαριστώ φίλτατε paroskayak, επανέρχομαι με σπέσιαλ Συριανές αφιερώσεις  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωχ καήκαμε αμα ο Leo ανεβάσει σήμερα φωτό. θα μας τρεχουν τα σάλια :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Προλαβαίνω τον *Leo* και αφιερώνω την επόμενη φωτό εξαιρετικά στον
*Νiko* και στον *paroskayak.*

Tήνος 8-8-2008.Πορεία προς Τήνο.


1.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

η απίστευτη πλώρη που σκίζει τα κύματα. polykas εισαι φοβερός. :Wink:

----------


## erwdios

Το Ιθάκη προσεγγίζοντας την Τήνο.

----------


## giorgosss

Και μια φωτό του BS Ithaki τραβηγμένη το απογευματάκι πάνω απο την φανταστική ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ λίγο πριν τον απόπλου της στις 27/6/08

----------


## polykas

*ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ*


E.jpg









E-2.jpg










E-1.jpg









E-4.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πωωωωω!!!!Η πρώτη ειδικά είναι FANTASTIC!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θέλεις να χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας απόψε  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> θέλεις να χάσουμε τον ύπνο μας απόψε


Εγώ φίλε μου με αυτά που βλέπω πάλι απόψε τον έχω χάσει ήδη!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εγώ φίλε μου με αυτά που βλέπω πάλι απόψε τον έχω χάσει ήδη!!!!!


και που είσαι ακόμα τα καλύτερα δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> και που είσαι ακόμα τα καλύτερα δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα



ΩΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11694
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11695
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11696
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11697


Απλά καταπληκτικός. Κάνε μας να φωνάξουμε Γιατρό.

----------


## Markos

Πολυ ομορφες. Μπραβο!

----------


## Rocinante

Εχω αρχισει να φοβαμαι.
Φοβαμαι τη στιγμη που θα με καλεσει ο Polykas στη ραφηνα για να μου δειξει καμια καινουρια αγορα οπως ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*THNOΣ 12-8-2008.Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ......*



1.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έλεος δεν μας λυπάσαι   :Razz:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Μια εικόνα, χιλιες λέξεις! 
Δε χρειάζεται να πούμε τίποτα άλλο φίλε polykas :Very Happy: !

----------


## MYTILENE

Τέλειες φώτο από όλους σας,τα συγχαρητηριά μου σε όλα τα καλόπαιδα :Very Happy: !!!Έχω να πώ οτι αυτά τα πλοία πρέπει να είναι από τα ποιό καταπονημένα του Αιγαίου.

----------


## Leo

Τι θα τον κάνουμε αυτόν τον polyka?? Θα τον αποτερλάνουμε... δείτε και θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώωω....

----------


## mastrovasilis

οτι και να πω ειναι λίγο. μπράβο.

----------


## polykas

:Very Happy: *OΡΙΣΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ* :Very Happy: 


5.jpg












4.jpg















2.jpg











3.jpg















6.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

τώρα μας αποτελίωσες. ευχαριστούμε πολύ. για τις υπέροχες φωτό που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## giannisk88

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ,ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ,ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ, ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟΨΕ είναι μερικά απο αυτά που θέλω να σου πώ!!!!

Αααα και κάτι άλλο!!!ΦΕΡΤΕ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΓΛΩΣΣΙΑ!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ,ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ,ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ, ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟΨΕ είναι μερικά απο αυτά που θέλω να σου πώ!!!!
> 
> Αααα και κάτι άλλο!!!ΦΕΡΤΕ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΓΛΩΣΣΙΑ!!!


Αν σου περισέψει κανένα στείλε και σε μένα!!!  :Very Happy:  polykas φίλε μου σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ... αλλά οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι μία και μία...

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ φίλε polykas, επειδή έχουμε ξεφύγει και διαβάζω ότι τα 20χρονα μέλη θέλουν υπογλώσσια, εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω?  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Να είσαι καλά να γυρίσεισ με το καλό μπας και συνέλθουμε.

----------


## perseus

> *OΡΙΣΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ*
> 5.jpg
> 4.jpg
> 2.jpg
> 3.jpg
> 6.jpg


φανταστικές......

----------


## vinman

Tέλειες φωτογραφίες... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακόμα ένα 20χρονο θα εξυμνήσει το έργο και την τέχνη σου ! Μπράβο  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχα!!!
Ρε polykas.Έχεις σκεφτεί να στείλεις τις φωτό αυτές στη Blue star??
Με λίγο photoshop ωστε να φαίνεται σαν ζωγραφιά (ή και χωρίς αυτό) μπορεί να στο βάλουν σε ενα απο τα πλοία τους για κορνίζα.Δε σου κάνω πλάκα!!

----------


## tsibitos

Ταξίδεψα με το Ιθάκη από Πειραιά προς Σύρο στις 7/8 αλλά και από Σύρο προς Πειραιά στις 12/08 (Λογικά λίγο μετά τις φώτο του Polyka). Απίστευτο καράβι... Και για μένα πολύ ανώτερο από το BS Naxos. Και μία φώτο από μένα..

----------


## kastro

Ίσως το μοναδικό επιβατικό με ελληνική σημαία που δεν έχει καμπίνες,εξαιρούνται τα highspeed.

----------


## polykas

Mιά χειμωνιάτικη φωτό του πλοίου στην Τήνο..... :Wink: 

*Copyright Notias*.


12.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχισε παλι το πιστολιδι ο Polykas.Φιλε Polyka συνεχισε να πυροβολας,το εχουμε αναγκη...Ευχαριστουμε. :Wink:

----------


## laz94

SUPER άφιξη του Blue Star Ithaki στον Πειραιά στις 5-7-2008...

BS ITHAKI.JPG

DSC00032.JPG

DSC00033.JPG

DSC00035.JPG

DSC00034.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπαινοντας στη Συρο στις 7-7-2008.

----------


## .voyager

Το Ιθάκη, την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή, στον Πάτροκλο, επιστρέφοντας απο το δρομολόγιό του. Φωτογραφιμένο απο το HS4. Η πρώτη μ΄αρέσει τρελά!!  :Cool: 


DSC02236.JPGDSC02241.JPG

----------


## Antwnhs16

teLeies oLes oi fwToGraFies makaRi na me akSiwsei  o 8eos na douLepSw k eGw se teToia ws pLoiaRxos  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Το Ιθάκη, την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή, στον Πάτροκλο, επιστρέφοντας απο το δρομολόγιό του. Φωτογραφιμένο απο το HS4. Η πρώτη μ΄αρέσει τρελά!! 
> 
> 
> DSC02236.JPGDSC02241.JPG


Πολύ ωραίες φώτο... :Wink: 
(Εμένα μου αρέσει και η δεύτερη εξίσου..)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Blue Star Ithaki" στην Τήνο, την Τετάρτη 20 Αυγούστου 2008.
Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από το "Superferry II".
Μοιάζει σαν να βρέχει, καθώς η θάλασσα σηκώνεται από τον πολύ αέρα. Γι' αυτό και η ατμόσφαιρα δεν είναι καθαρή, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς με τέτοιο αέρα ...  

Το Blue Star Ithaki στην Τήνο.jpg

Το Blue Star Ithaki ΙΙ στην Τήνο ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και μια έξωθεν μαρτυρία (εκτός polyka, rocinante etc.) για τα τεκτενόμενα και τους θρυλικούς βοριάδες της Τήνου..

----------


## konigi

Mια ερώτηση,ακόμα ο Μαντζουράτος είναι πλοίαρχος στο Ιθάκη?

----------


## japan

Εδώ και καιρό χαίρεται την συνταξή του!  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Xωρίς λόγια..... :Wink: 

2.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Xωρίς λόγια.....
> 
> 2.jpg


Έτσι είχε σηκωθεί το αλάτι όταν γύρναγα με το blue star naxos από την Σαντορίνη λίγο πριν φτάσει στον Πειραιά.

----------


## eliasaslan

πολυ πολυ ομορφη φωτο

----------


## laz94

από το ταξίδι μου στις 8 Ιουλίου από Τήνο για Πειραιά. Θα αναβάσω και άλλες κάποια στιγμή. αυτές δεν είναι και πολύ καλες αλλά αφου τις έχω να μην τις αναβάσω;

----------


## erwdios

Καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες polykas...

----------


## plori

> Xωρίς λόγια.....
> 
> 2.jpg


Φωτογραφία που εμφανίζει την ομορφιά του πλοίου !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jumpman

Το Blue Star Ithaki χθες στον Πειραιά ξεκουράζεται.Αφιρωμένη στον Leo και σε όσους συμπαθούν αυτό το πλοίο.

----------


## laz94

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία εχθές στον Πειραιά. Οι τρείς πρώτες είναι κατά την άφιξη του από Μύκονο - Τήνο - Σύρο και οι δύο τελευταίες κατά την βραδυνή αναχώριση του για την Πάρο!

----------


## scoufgian

αφιξη του Blue Star Ithaki στο μεγαλο λιμανι........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13983

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13984

----------


## laz94

Η άφιξη του Blue Star Ithaki στον Πειραιά στις 25-8-2008. Η πρώτη μόνο είναι λίγο θολή, δεν είναι όλες έτσι

----------


## laz94

κι άλλες φωτο

----------


## laz94

τεεεεεεεελος.....

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια απο 18/5/2008
BLUE STAR ITHAKI [8].JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

10/5/2008
Απονερα στο Αιγαιο

BLUE STAR ITHAKI [29].JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας ! Μπράβο !

----------


## polykas

*ΤΗΝΟΣ --ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ--*

*Copyright Lakis.*

*P8310179.jpg*

----------


## scoufgian

> *ΤΗΝΟΣ --ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ--*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis.*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14751*


ασε μας ρε Polyka να παμε να κοιμηθουμε βραδιατικα........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

> *ΤΗΝΟΣ --ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ--*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis.*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14751*


Και το Λατό τα κάνει κάτι τέτοια.

----------


## scoufgian

> Και το Λατό τα κάνει κάτι τέτοια.


απ οτι βλεπω συνεχιζεις το χαβα σου με τα καραβια της ανεκ.αφου το κανει αυτο το λατω περιμενουμε φωτογραφια σου συντομα.........ως τοτε ας απολαυσουμε το blue star ithaki

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *ΤΗΝΟΣ --ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ--*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis.*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14751*


Ρε συ Πολυκα ρε αγορινα μου,πραγματικα τι αλλο θα κανεις;Να σου πω αν δεν μου βγαλεις αυτη τη σκηνη και σε υποβρυχια ληψη να μην μου ξαναμιλησεις...:smile::lol: :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

File kastro...prwton eisai se lathos thema kai deuteron kaneis mia teleiws lathos sugkrisi !! Sigkrineis to LATW pou einai to triplasio se korous tou 1975 me teliws diaforetiki gastra kai en pasi periptwsi den setivei etsi svelta..misi wra kanei na parei tin strofi!! KaI merolipsteis OPWS LEEI KAI O Scoufgian!!

----------


## laz94

> *ΤΗΝΟΣ --ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ--*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis.*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14751*


*ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vazelo

Συγνωμη-δεν ξερω απο θαλασσα τπτ- αλλα το βαπορι τι ακριβως κανει σ'αυτη την εκπληκτικη φωτο??

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανουβρε φιλε μου...Αλλα μανουβρα με το πλαι με τρομακτικα γρηγορο μπασιμο μεσα στο λιμανι,εξου και η κληση.Πραγματικα θα ηθελα να το ζησω αυτο το πραγμα στο Ιθακη...Polyka ποτε ειπες οτι θα παμε για ενα ταξδι αυθημερον Πειραια-Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο και πισω?

----------


## polykas

*¶λλο ένα μπάσιμο του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Τήνου*.

*Αυστηρά αφιερωμένο στον Captain Nionio*.

*Copyright Lakis.*


P9070204.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πες μου ποσα θες;Λεγε δεν παει αλλο.ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφια και εκτος απο εσενα να ευχαριστησω και το φιλο σου το Λακη που ειναι εκει...Αλλα βρε φιλε Γιωργο πραγματικα ποσες ημερες του καλοκαιριου εχει τοση φρεσκαδουρα στην Τηνο;Δεν εχω δει φωτογραφια με καλμα...Τελος να σε προκαλεσω λιγακι.Μηπως σου βρισκεται και καμια φωτογραφια του Επτανησος να μπαινει με ολο το δρομο και με τετοιο καιρο; :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Πες μου ποσα θες;Λεγε δεν παει αλλο.ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφια και εκτος απο εσενα να ευχαριστησω και το φιλο σου το Λακη που ειναι εκει...Αλλα βρε φιλε Γιωργο πραγματικα ποσες ημερες του καλοκαιριου εχει τοση φρεσκαδουρα στην Τηνο;Δεν εχω δει φωτογραφια με καλμα...Τελος να σε προκαλεσω λιγακι.Μηπως σου βρισκεται και καμια φωτογραφια του Επτανησος να μπαινει με ολο το δρομο και με τετοιο καιρο;


Σχολιο πρωτο:Και βεβαια υπαρχουν μερες καλοκαιρινες με μπουνατσα. Και κανενα δελtιο δεν μπορει να τις προβλεψει μιας και για καποιο περιεργο λογo μπουνατσαρει οταν κατεβαινει στο νησι ο Leo :Very Happy: 
Σχολιο δευτερο : Ασε μας ρε Διονυση πλακα μας κανεις; Αν ειχε ο Polykas φωτο με το Επτανησος και δεν την ειχε ανεβασει μαλλον δεν θα ηταν παρον στη συναντηση της τεταρτης :Very Happy: 
Υπαρχει φωτογραφια με το Επτανησος σε τετοια κατασταση. Μονο που δυστηχως δεν μπορουμε να την μοιραστουμε μαζι σας. Ισως στο μελλον να υπαρχει σκανερ αναμνησεων και να μπορεσετε να απολαυσετε ενα μπλε βαπορι να μπαινει με ολο το δρομο στο μεσα λιμανι και ολος ο κοσμος να εχει σταματησει και να κοιτα λες και βλεπουν κανενα Ufo

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ο captain του Ιθάκη χαιρετάει τα μέλη του nautilia.gr .....
captain ithaki.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Ο captain του Ιθάκη χαιρετάει τα μέλη του nautilia.gr .....
> captain ithaki.jpg


Καλές θάλασσες να έχει!!!

----------


## karystos

O καπτα Δημήτρης. Από τα καλύτερα παιδιά της Ακτοπλοίας και μαγκιόρος καπετάνιος.

----------


## giannisk88

Εχω τρελαθεί με τις φωτό σας παίδες!!
Η πρώτη που ανέβασε ο polykas με τη μανούβρα στη Τήνο, έχει μπεί ήδη σα screensaver στο pc μου!!!Είναι η τέλεια φωτό!!!

----------


## laz94

το Βlue Star Ithaki στον Πειραιά. Ανάμεσα από το Blue Star Paros και το Mega Jet

----------


## dimitris!

Νομίζω αλλά δεν είμαι σιγουρος οτι είναι τι Ιθάκι..
HFG 086.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είναι είναι ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Νομίζω αλλά δεν είμαι σιγουρος οτι είναι τι Ιθάκι..
> HFG 086.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη και πεντακάθαρη φίλε μου!!

----------


## sylver23

5 αυγουστου.10 λεπτα πριν το λιμανι της συρου.εγω πανω στο μυκονος με προορισμο τελικο ικαρια και  ο λεο στο syros observer.τηλεφωνω στον λεο
-ελα εχει τπτ στην συρο
-ναι τωρα φευγει το ιθακη για πειραια
-α ωραια παω για φωτο

αφιερωμενες στον λεο απο την ομορφη συρο

----------


## sylver23

συνεχεια...







το καρε καρε θα συνεχιστει σε λιγα λεπτα

----------


## manolis m.

Katapliktikes fwto sylver23!!!

----------


## Leo

Ααααααααα! Νάτος μπράβο... πότε θα πάς διακοπές? Αξίζει τον κόπο να πηγαίνεις πιο τακτικά.. χαλαρώνουμε κι εμείς με τα δωράκια που μας φέρνεις  :Very Happy: , ευχαριστούμε sylver23  :Wink: .

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο ρε φιλε sylver23 καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου. Ειχες και καλη ενημερωση κυριως για ευχαριστα πραγματα γιατι και εμενα ο συγκεκριμενος κυριος με εχει ενημερωσει τι λεει το Syros observer αλλα για να μου πει οτι το Highspeed που θα ταξιδευα χαλασε:shock:

----------


## Trakman

> 5 αυγουστου.10 λεπτα πριν το λιμανι της συρου.εγω πανω στο μυκονος με προορισμο τελικο ικαρια και ο λεο στο syros observer.τηλεφωνω στον λεο
> -ελα εχει τπτ στην συρο
> -ναι τωρα φευγει το ιθακη για πειραια
> -α ωραια παω για φωτο
> 
> αφιερωμενες στον λεο απο την ομορφη συρο


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ sylver!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## sylver23

> Μπραβο ρε φιλε sylver23 καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σου. Ειχες και καλη ενημερωση κυριως για ευχαριστα πραγματα γιατι και εμενα ο συγκεκριμενος κυριος με εχει ενημερωσει τι λεει το Syros observer αλλα για να μου πει οτι το Highspeed που θα ταξιδευα χαλασε:shock:


αρχικα σας ευχαριστω ολους.
ρε rocinante ο λεο φταει αφου την εχεις την φημη του γρουσουζη αχαχα :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

παμε και τις υπολοιπες

συνεχεια..............

----------


## Rocinante

> αρχικα σας ευχαριστω ολους.
> ρε rocinante ο λεο φταει αφου την εχεις την φημη του γρουσουζη αχαχα


Αλλαξαν τα πραγματα λεει. Τωρα λεει εχω την φημη του τυχερου. Επρεπε να ειχες ελθει πιο νωρις στη συναντηση να δεις. Ολα μια χαρα εκτος απο καποια ψυχη που αυτοαρωστηθηκε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Πω πω οι τελευταιες ειναι απιθανες...

----------


## sylver23

και τελος ...
αντε να φαινεται και το μυκονος..







και μια ακομα με ζουμ

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Sylver υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Orion_v

Mετα τις καταπληκτικες φωτο του Silver23 ας το δουμε σημερα το πρωι να αναχωρει απο Πειραια !!!  

P9191666.JPG


P9191670.JPG


P9191678.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Mετα τις καταπληκτικες φωτο του Silver23 ας το δουμε σημερα το πρωι να αναχωρει απο Πειραια !!!  
> 
> P9191666.JPG
> 
> 
> P9191670.JPG
> 
> 
> P9191678.JPG


Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες όπως πάντα!!!!

----------


## Orion_v

Να 'σαι καλα Τrakman  :Very Happy:   tnx

----------


## sylver23

πρωι πρωι τι εκανες στον πειραια??πολυ ωραιες μπραβο

----------


## Rocinante

Γνωρισα τον Orion V. στην συναντηση της Ραφηνας και το πρωτο πραγμα που τον ρωτησα ηταν τι μηχανη ειχε. Οταν μου ειπε, επιβεβαιωθηκε η θεωρια μου οτι την καλη φωτογραφια δεν την κανει η μηχανη αλλα ο φωτογραφος. Αρκει να δειτε τα χρωματα που συνδυασε στην πρωτη φωτογραφια. Orion V. εισαι μεγαλος καλλιτεχνης...

----------


## Orion_v

:Surprised: ops: , Αντωνη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα λογια !!! 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιω μια low end DSLR  , και οταν λεμε DSLR μη φανταστει κανεις κανενα ακριβο εργαλειο , η τιμη της μπορει να ειναι και μικροτερη απο αρκετες compact , παντως οι καλυτερες φωτογραφιες μου ( για μενα) εχουν βγει με μια μπακατελα 3,2mp στη Ζακυνθο ( υπαρχουν καποιες στο "θαλασσινα θεματα και τοπια")
Παντως γενικα , ολες η μηχανες εχουν εναν φακο και εναν αισθητηρα , δεν στηνονται ουτε ρυθμιζονται σωστα  μονες τους , μπορεις με μια μπακατελα να βγαλεις καλες φωτογραφιες , και με ενα εργαλειο να βγαλεις πατατα , απο αυτον που φωτογραφιζει εξαρταται και απο το ποσο 1ον του αρεσει να φωτογραφιζει και 2ον εχει ορεξη να μαθει και να χρησιμοποιει σωστα καποια βασικα πραγματα στη φωτογραφια που ισχυουν για ολες τις μηχανες.  
Σορυ ξεφυγαμε λιγο ... και θα τα ακουσουμε !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

Εφ οσον λοιπον ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα του Ιθακη (που το εχουμε σε εκπληκτικες ποζες κατα καιρους και υποψιαζομαι οτι στο Gallery θα τιμηθει ιδιαιτερα ) ευκαιρια να προτεινω κατι. Την δημιουργια ενος θεματος στο φορουμ  "περι φωτογραφιας" οπου εκει θα μπορουμε να ανταλασουμε αποψεις και να ζητουμε τη γνωμη των εμπειροτερων στο θεμα αυτο. Εγω πρωτος παραδεχομαι οτι ειμαι ασχετος απο φωτογραφια απλως ειμαι τυχερος που βρεθηκα καποιες φορες σε καταλληλο περιβαλον ( Βλεπετε Τηνος με οκταρι ). Γιατι βλεπω με χαρα πολους απο εδω καθε φορα που βγαινουν εξορμηση να προσπαθουν να γινουν καλυτεροι απο πριν και ισως θελουν τη γνωμη καποιου τριτου.
Και αφου ειμαι εντελως εκτος θεματος και θα την φαω που θα την φαω την επιπληξη ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ HORSA!!!

----------


## giorgosss

Συμφωνώ φίλε Rocinante 10000000%!!!!!!!!!!!
Δώστε τα φώτα σας στο λαό!!!:smile: :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια στη συρο 17/8/08





η τσιμινιερα του



αναχωρηση για τηνο-μυκονο

----------


## Markos

Φωτογραφια τραβηγμενη πριν περιπου ενα μηνα στην Τηνο...
DSC02055.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΜΥΚΟΝΟ! :Wink: 
Εικόνα1674.jpg

Εικόνα1675.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ωραίος!!! Σφυριξιές πέσανε?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά ! ! Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες σας !

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να κάνω μια λίγο "άσχετη" ερώτηση.....το Ιθάκη έιναι λίγο μικρότερο σε διαστάσεις από τα αδελφάκια του Πάρος και Νάξος???? ή μου φαίνεται???  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Markos

Ναι ειναι λιγο μικροτερο...!

----------


## dimitris

Giwrgos1980 δες μια φωτογραφια μου εδω και κανε μια συγκριση :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Σωστός ο συντοπίτης, σωστός και ο Μάρκος.......όντως πρέπει να έιναι κανα δύο μέτρα μικρότερο από τ'άλλα δύο..... Thx παίδες  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Giwrgos1980 δες εδω ομως μια αλλη φωτογραφια απο την ιδια ημερα και θα δεις οτι το μηκος τους ειναι και στα 3 ιδιο διαφορες το "Ιθακη" εχει αλλα ειναι στο εσωτερικο και στα καταστρωματα σε σχεση με τ'αδελφα του!

----------


## kastro

Αυριο πρωί 07''35 αναχωρώ από Πειραιά για Τήνο με το Blue star ithaki.

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυριο πρωί 07''35 αναχωρώ από Πειραιά για Τήνο με το Blue star ithaki.


σωσιβιο του δωσαμε του παιδιου ,γιατι δεν φανηκε να μας πει κανα νεο......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Επέστρεψα ήδη οι πρώτες βόμβες έπεσαν στον Βενιζέλο.
07''35 αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά έβγαλα φωτογραφία μέσα στο λιμάνι τα Πρέβελη-Κρήτη Ι-Μυτιλήνη-Ελ.Βενιζέλο-Blue star 2-Nissos Chios-Nissos Mykonos-και την πρύμνη του Έλυρου.Στο στενό Κέας-Κύθνου περνάει το Ροδάνθη.¶φιξη στην Σύρο βλέπω στην δεξαμενή ένα Superfast.Αρκετά κοντά στην Τύνο διακρίνεται από μακριά το Superferry II όπου και έδεσε πρώτο.

HPIM0178.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο kastro, θα σε ξαναστείλουμε ταξιδάκι για να μας φέρει όμορφιές...... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Kastro πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σου. Παντα τετοια.

----------


## kastro

Συνεχίζουμε με επιστροφή 
Ερχεται πρώτο από την Μύκονο το Superferry II αποθανατίζεται από την κάμερα από πολλές θέσεις.Όταν αναχώρησε το ITHAKI και απομακρίνθηκε λίγο εμφανίζεται ο Λευτέρης(οι φώτο έχουν ήδη μπει στο θέμα του)Αφιξή στην Σύρο το Superfast ήταν ακόμα εκεί.Αναχώρηση από την Σύρο,Μετά την στροφή εμφανίζεται το Nissos Mykonos και έχουμε κάποια κορναρίσματα.Πολύ αργότερα διακρίνεται από πολλή μακριά το ¶γ.Γεώργιος (αλλά η κάμερα δεν διαθέτει το κατάληλο zoom)στην στροφή διακρίνεται διακρίνεται αυτή την φορά ένα Blue star το Paros η το Naxos (δεν γνωρίζω πιό είναι)φτάνοντας στον Πειραιά πρώτα το Oceane Village μετα το Blue star 2 και στην συνέχεια το Μυτιλήνη (ώμος κάπου εκεί άρχισε να νυχτώνει)Πειραιάς λίγη ράδα για να βγει το GALAXY.
HPIM0196.jpg
HPIM0166.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

kastro απλά καταπληκτικός αναλυτικότατο το report. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## scoufgian

να πω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ενα μπραβο στο φιλο kastro

----------


## manolis m.

Apokliestika nautikes lipseis.....!!! Mpravo !

----------


## ndimitr93

Τι είναι αυτές οι ταχύτητες;;;;;;;;; :Surprised:

----------


## eliasaslan

λανθασμένες!

----------


## marsant

Μπα σωστες πρεπει να ειναι,γιατι απο Τηνο για Μυκονο δεν το ανοιγουν.Αλωστε ειναι πολυ κοντα το ενα νησι με το αλλο οποτε και να το ανοιξουν δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα στους χρονους.

----------


## japan

Μπορεί να μπαίνουν άλλα πλοία στο λιμάνι πρίν από αυτό γιατί βλέπω traffic και για αυτό να έχει κόψει ή να περιμένει κάποια αναχώρηση ή,ή,ή!

----------


## scoufgian

και ξεκιναμε μια σειρα φωτο του Ιθακη ,αφιερωμενες στο κ. LEO :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Αναχωρηση απο Ερμουπολη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18939

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18940

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18941

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18943

----------


## scoufgian

και εισοδος στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18944

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18945

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18946

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18947

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18948

----------


## vinman

Ax βρέ Γιάννη...
Καλύτερα βράδυ και να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ,παρά τέτοια ώρα και να μην μπορώ να δουλέψω....
Θα κάνω λάθος στο πέρασμα της απογραφής του Σεπτεμβρίου και θα στο χρεώσω!!!!
Φανταστικές!!!
Να 'σαι καλά για τις όμορφες στιγμές που μας χάρισες!!!
Με τέτοιες φωτογραφίες μας φτιάχνεις το κέφι!!!

----------


## tsali

να κανω μια ερωτηση ποιος ειναι καπετανιος στο ιθακη χθες το βραδυ με τον αερα εκανε μια μανουβρα στον πειραια ολα τα λεφτα τελεια!!! :Cool:

----------


## cortomaltese

> να κανω μια ερωτηση ποιος ειναι καπετανιος στο ιθακη χθες το βραδυ με τον αερα εκανε μια μανουβρα στον πειραια ολα τα λεφτα τελεια!!!


O μοναδικος καπτα Σπυρος Πεφανης

----------


## tsali

ευχαριστω πολυ τρομερος επαθα πλακα

----------


## Leo

> ευχαριστω πολυ τρομερος επαθα πλακα


Υποθέτω δεν θα έχεις δεί μανούβρες ακριβείας στα λιμάνια των Νησιών. Η λέξη "εξαιρετικός" μπορεί να είναι και λίγη, όταν δείς μανούβρες "ζωγραφιές" στην Τήνο και την Μύκονο. Φυσικά τον βοηθούν και οι ευκολίες που του παρέχει το πλοίο... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Για τον φίλο scoufgian και τις απίστευτες φωτογραφίες που μας πρόσφερε απο τη Σύρο...
Μία φωτογραφία απο αυτές που σπάνια βλέπουμε,απο παλαιότερη ετήσια επιθεώρηση του στη Σύρο!!
Επίσης για τον Leo,Polykas,Captain Nionios,¶ρης,Roi Baudoin,Dimitris,και για όλο το Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19083


(Αντ.Δουράτσος - Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## manolis m.

Omorfi phwto kai spanio theama kathws den to polisinantame to Ithaki me anoixto ton plwrio katapaleti!

----------


## scoufgian

Συμφωνω με το Μανωλη για το πρωτοτυπο θεαμα!!Ευχαριστω τον Vinman για την αφιερωση.Kαι κλεινοντας ,δεν ειχα προσεξει οτι ανοιγει και απο μπροστα.Καλα ξυπνητουρια μου........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Βλεπω γραμμες στα πλαινα του πλοιου.
Τι ειναι ;
Πορτες ;

----------


## Leo

Οι οδηγοί για τις σχεδίες διάσωσης νέας τεχνολογίας.

----------


## manolis m.

> Οι οδηγοί για τις σχεδίες διάσωσης νέας τεχνολογίας.


I' alliws ta Mes (Marine Evacuation Systems) !

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Διαφωτιστε με  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tsali

τΗν μπροστινη  πορτα δεν μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει λογο της μπαλας που εχει,εκει που τα φτιαξανε οι προλητες απο κατω ειναι κενες για να μπαινουν οι μπαλες ετσι η πορτα εγινε μικρη και ειναι το μονο που εχει και μπροστα πορτα απο τα αδελφακια και μαλιστα σπαταλησαν και πολλα λεφτα για την μπροστινη πορτα

----------


## manolis m.

Auti i ''porta'' pou les micali anoigei...kai vgainoun oi diadromoi kai oi swstikes lemvoi opws deixnoun oi parakatw phwto..
DSC02243.jpg
2-marine-safety.jpg

----------


## Leo

> τΗν μπροστινη πορτα δεν μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει λογο της μπαλας που εχει,εκει που τα φτιαξανε οι προλητες απο κατω ειναι κενες για να μπαινουν οι μπαλες ετσι η πορτα εγινε μικρη και ειναι το μονο που εχει και μπροστα πορτα απο τα αδελφακια και μαλιστα σπαταλησαν και πολλα λεφτα για την μπροστινη πορτα


Αγαπητέ μου φίλε tsali, δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα με την μπροστινή πόρτα. Δεν εμποδίζει η μπάλα και παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία από το *site*  του δικού μας Απόστολου (θα βρείς και άλλα πλάνα). Απλά τα λιμάνια μας δεν έχουν ευκολίες και ντόκους Γ για πλαγιοπρυμοδέτηση ή αντίστοιχη με την πλώρη, όπως της φωτογραφίας (στον μικρό μεσαίο προβλήτα δίπλα στο ΥΕΝ), αλλά και τα πλοία δεν έχουν πρυμναίες άγκυρες για πρόσδεση με την πλώρη χωρίς ντόκο Γ.

BS_ITHAKI_MOORED_WITH_CLAM_SHELL_OPEN__1_.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται στην ράδα. Πως και αυτή η επίσκεψη;

----------


## dimitris

Απαγορευτικο αποπλου λοιπον σημερα και το "Blue Star Ithaki" δεμενο στον Πειραια αριστερα του και τα δυο αδελφα του... :Smile: 
blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Απαγορευτικο αποπλου λοιπον σημερα και το "Blue Star Ithaki" δεμενο στον Πειραια αριστερα του και τα δυο αδελφα του...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19842


 
...και ο Δημήτρης μας τα πρόσφερε φωτογραφημένα απο όλες τις απόψεις...!!
Το καθένα μόνο του...δύο μαζί πρύμα....και τα τρία μαζί πλώρα...!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη!!
Το ξετίναξες το θέμα με τα αδέλφια σήμερα!!!

----------


## dimitris

Μανωλη Ευχαριστω!!! το εχω δηλωσει οτι ειμαι "bluestarakias"... τα εχω κι απο αλλες οπτικες γωνιες αμα θες...:lol: βεβαια μου αρεσουν κι αλλα πλοια κι αλλες εταιρειες μην παρεξηγηθουμε κι ολας :Smile:

----------


## leonidas

Το Blue Star Ithaki στη ΣΥΡΟ (19-8-07)

1.εισοδος παρεα με Δημητρουλα


2.μανουβρα


3.μανουβρα

----------


## leonidas

συνεχεια...

4.δεμενο μαζι με Δημητρουλα


5.πρυμνη


τελος

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε Λεωνίδα. :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο για μια ακόμη φορά! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι...............................!!!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Όντως πολύ ωραίες, ζωντανά χρώματα :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ο ένας πήρε φόρα και βγαίνει, Δευτέρα απόγευμα ή ώρα 4 μ.μ. αναχήρηση από Σύρο. Αφιερωμένη στους μιρκούς φίλος  της μαγάλης θαλασσινής παρέας.... leonidas και eliasaslan.

bsithaki.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

καπετάνιε.... να σαι καλά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά να μου επιτρέψεις σε 2 μερες να σου αφιερώσω μία φωτογραφία που εκείνη τη στιγμή που την έβγαζα με μία χαρά την ονόμασα "Leo"!! περιμένω λοιπόν το Gallery! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## leonidas

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Leo για την αφιερωση... :Very Happy: 
απαιχτη φωτογραφια και σε τελειο μερος!(λαζαρετα εισαι :Wink: 
και εγω ομως δεν θα σε αφησω ετσι...
θα δεις!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σε ανταπόδοση και με ειλικρινή εκτίμηση για τις νυχτερινές σου λήψεις, σου χαρίζω φίλτατε sylver23 το παρακάτω: " Φούντο η δεξιά "

bsi_fountarisma.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Na ta souvenir apo ta kseportisamta tou Leo! Poli omorfi phwtografia!

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ λεο.επιασες και το φουντο της αγκυρας .τι να πω??τελειος...χαλαλι το ξεπαγιασμα που εφαγες.εφερες πισω ωραια καλουδια

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικος ο leonidas σαν τα μουτρα μας ο Leo. Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ μαγκες να ειστε καλα.

----------


## leonidas

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια...
Ετσι θα σας ανταποδοσω 2 φωτογραφιες απο το Ithaki με ωραια απονερα της μανουβρας του στη Συρο !

1.


2.

----------


## vinman

Λεωνίδα πανέμορφες και αυτές!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε που μας ταξιδεύεις με τις φωτογραφίες σου!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

η πρωτη φωτογραφια με τρελαινει  :Cool: 
εγραψες φιλε !

----------


## n-k

Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ 2 από πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στη Σύρο.
DSC01795.jpg

DSC01804.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ 2 από πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στη Σύρο.
> DSC01795.jpg
> 
> DSC01804.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες φίλε μου!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ 2 από πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στη Σύρο.
> DSC01795.jpg
> 
> DSC01804.jpg



Kαι από μένα ένα Μπράβο για τις φωτό.

----------


## laz94

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες! Ειδικά η 2η!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες φίλε μου! 
Κρίμα που άλλαξε έτσι η ροή της ιστορίας και δεν εμφανίστηκε ποτέ στην Κεφαλλονιά ... 
Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία, λίγο πιο παλιά  :Wink:  
Blue Star Ithaki_2006.jpg

----------


## laz94

Ωραία φώτο!!! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Ναι , πολυ ωραια φοτο με μαγευτικα χρωμματα.Μπραβο !

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το φουγαρο με τα φωτα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα !!!!! :smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να ΄στε καλά!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Το φουγαρο με τα φωτα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα !!!!! :smile:


Ειναι το σημειο το οποιο πασχουν τα _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ/ΧΙΟΣ_

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το φουγαρο με τα φωτα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα !!!!! :smile:


Όλα τα λεφτά;;; Δεν δινω εγώ τόσα πολλά για να την πάρω!!!Εκτος αν δεν ξεπερνάει τα 7-8 εκατομμύρια!!!



ΦΟΒΕΡΗ

----------


## dimitris

31/10/08 Παρασκευη πρωϊ φευγοντας για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο :Smile: 
blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## laz94

> 31/10/08 Παρασκευη πρωϊ φευγοντας για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο
> blue star ithaki.jpg


 
Πάρα πολύ ωραία φώτο!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Σημερα (αυριο δλδ θα φτασει) θα κανει τη πρωτη του εμφανηση το ΙΘΑΚΗ στην ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ ........

----------


## .voyager

*Λίγο* πριν τον Πάτροκλο, τον Αύγουστο από το HS4.

----------


## .voyager

Mπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά, από το κόκκινο.

----------


## Nautikos II

> και εισοδος στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18944
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18945
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18946
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18947
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18948


Χωρις λογια :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

για να χαζεψουμε εδω φωτογραφιες απο τη κατασκευη του Ithaki μεχρι σημερα..........φανταστικες.........

----------


## heraklion

Και αυτό η STRINTZIS LINES το έφτιαχνε?

----------


## Nautikos II

> για να χαζεψουμε εδω φωτογραφιες απο τη κατασκευη του Ithaki μεχρι σημερα..........φανταστικες.........


Που τα βρισκεις ωρε πατριωτη;:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: τελειες, απο την αρχη ως το τελος, ενα απο τα πλεον αγαπημενα μας πλοια

----------


## manolis m.

Kai mia gi autous pou tous aresei i tripleta!
PB010028.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> Kai mia gi autous pou tous aresei i tripleta!
> 
> 
> PB010028.jpg


Tη νυχτα ειναι ακομα ποιο ωραιο

----------


## hayabusa

> για να χαζεψουμε εδω φωτογραφιες απο τη κατασκευη του Ithaki μεχρι σημερα..........φανταστικες.........


δεν έχω λόγια...το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ! ! !

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> για να χαζεψουμε εδω φωτογραφιες απο τη κατασκευη του Ithaki μεχρι σημερα..........φανταστικες.........


το πλοιο φτιαχτηκε απο τα ελληνικα χερια ; 
σωστα ;

----------


## Νaval22

ποια ελληνικά χέρια?,στη daewoo της κορέας φτιάχτηκε,πάντως δε ξέρω αν συμφωνήτε αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο όμορφο χωρίς τη μπλέ λωρίδα στα παράθυρα

----------


## Mixalhs_13

εγω θυμαμαι οτι φτιαξαμε ενα τετοιο πλοιο στα ναυπηγεια ελευσινας
μαλλον ειναι το νησος μυκονος

----------


## PAPANIKGEO

Το καλοκαίρι ταξίδεψα μαζί του. Ωραίο πλοίο, καινούριο, καθαρό αλλά είναι λίγο "μπουκομένο" εσωτερικά και έχει ελάχιστους εξωτερικούς χώρους

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το καλοκαίρι ταξίδεψα μαζί του. Ωραίο πλοίο, καινούριο, καθαρό αλλά είναι λίγο "μπουκομένο" εσωτερικά και έχει ελάχιστους εξωτερικούς χώρους


Πεντακαθαρο πλοιο, και με καλο πληρωμα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Fantastic photos!!!

----------


## sylver23

*18.11.2008

*PB192053.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο...  :Very Happy:  Να φανταστώ και το επόμενο χτύπημα θα είναι... SF II ;  :Wink:  Τέλεια !

----------


## sylver23

χαχαχα.οχι θαναση το αλλο χτυπημα που λες εγινε στις πρυμες.το σουπερ φερυ δεν το ξαναεβγαλα την συγκεκριμενη μερα καθως το χα βγαλει πριν καμμια βδομαδα...οι φωτο του εχουν ανεβει εδω και 5-6 μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα στο θεμα του

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχεις δίκιο... Το είχες καλύψει μια χαρά... Πάντως έγραψες μπράβο !

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα κατα την αναχωριση του, αφου εκανε περιπου 50 μετρα, γυρισε και εδεσε για 1 λεπτο διπλα απο το Kriti II, αγνωστο το γιατι
004.JPG

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι κάποιος ξεχάστηκε έξω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mixalhs_13

γιατι εχει αυτες τις ασπρες μικρες βουλες η κατι εχει η φωτογραφια ;

----------


## captain 83

Μπας και είναι γλάροι;

----------


## Nautikos II

> γιατι εχει αυτες τις ασπρες μικρες βουλες η κατι εχει η φωτογραφια ;


Οπως σωστα ειπε ο Captain 83, ειναι γλαροι

----------


## giannisH2

γεια σας παιδια! ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ!

----------


## Leo

Καλώς μας ήρθες... καλή αρχή.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Οπως σωστα ειπε ο Captain 83, ειναι γλαροι


Ευτυχως γιατι ειναι ομορφο το πλοιο μας  :Razz:

----------


## giannisH2

Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΕΟ

----------


## sylver23

> Φαντάζομαι κάποιος ξεχάστηκε έξω


να ξεχαστηκε εξω και να ξαναδεσανε ???μηπως ξεχαστηκε κανεις μεσα??επισκεπτης?

----------


## giannisH2

ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ

----------


## Ergis

ειμαι ο καταστροφεας της blue star... :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τα προτιμώ ως έχουν τα bluestarακια αλλά φίλε μου κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά στις αλλαγές σινιάλων... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> Τα προτιμώ ως έχουν τα bluestarακια αλλά φίλε μου κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά στις αλλαγές σινιάλων...


Συμφωνω μαζι σου Κωστα...
αν το συνεχισει ομως ο Εργης να αλλαζει χρωματα στα πλοια της Blue Star Ferries θα του κανω ολο τον στολο της HSW μπλε με κιτρινο αστερι... :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

φιλε δημητρη με προκαλεις σε μαχη photoshop????

----------


## dimitris

> φιλε δημητρη με προκαλεις σε μαχη photoshop????


Μαχες δινουνε στα μετωπα εδω δεν χρειαζεται να δωσουμε καμια μαχη :Wink: 
Κι επειδη εδω μιλαμε για το Blue Star Ithaki που ειναι ωραιο με τα χρωματα που εχει και με τα σινιαλα να το δουμε να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου φετος τον Ιουλιο :Smile: 
blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Χάλια η φωτό!!!Δε βλέπετε....εδώ, μόνο σε έκθεση καλύτερων φωτογραφιών του κόσμου μπορείς να τη βρείς!!! Perfecto!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μαχες δινουνε στα μετωπα εδω δεν χρειαζεται να δωσουμε καμια μαχη
> Κι επειδη εδω μιλαμε για το Blue Star Ithaki που ειναι ωραιο με τα χρωματα που εχει και με τα σινιαλα να το δουμε να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου φετος τον Ιουλιο
> blue star ithaki.jpg


Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία Δημήτρη!!

----------


## Trakman

> Μαχες δινουνε στα μετωπα εδω δεν χρειαζεται να δωσουμε καμια μαχη
> Κι επειδη εδω μιλαμε για το Blue Star Ithaki που ειναι ωραιο με τα χρωματα που εχει και με τα σινιαλα να το δουμε να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου φετος τον Ιουλιο
> blue star ithaki.jpg



Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες!!! Εξαιρετική Δημήτρη!! :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Μαχες δινουνε στα μετωπα εδω δεν χρειαζεται να δωσουμε καμια μαχη
> Κι επειδη εδω μιλαμε για το Blue Star Ithaki που ειναι ωραιο με τα χρωματα που εχει και με τα σινιαλα να το δουμε να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου φετος τον Ιουλιο
> blue star ithaki.jpg


To Ithaki σε ολο του το μεγαλειο

----------


## dimitris

Nautikos II, Trakman, vinman, giannisk88 
Σας Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
εδω ειμαστε για να μοιραζομαστε ολοι μαζι την τρελα μας που λεγετε ...
πλοιο... βαπορι... καραβι... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Μαχες δινουνε στα μετωπα εδω δεν χρειαζεται να δωσουμε καμια μαχη
> Κι επειδη εδω μιλαμε για το Blue Star Ithaki που ειναι ωραιο με τα χρωματα που εχει και με τα σινιαλα να το δουμε να μπαινει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου φετος τον Ιουλιο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23539


 
Καταπληκτική!!!!
Μπράβο Δημήτρη!
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

Ιούλιος 2002 : Το Blue Srar Ithaki προς και φεύγοντας από Σύρο.
Blue Star Ithaki_1.jpg

Blue Star Ithaki_1a.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> Καταπληκτική!!!!
> Μπράβο Δημήτρη!


Ευχαριστω laz94 :Wink: 
Ωραιες και οι φωτογραφιες του φιλου αμιτας :Smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ithaki.jpg
στον πειραια

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ φωτο φιλε moutsokwsta,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## dimitris

ωραιος ο moutsokwstas  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

σημερα το μεσημερι στην ναξο...
DSC01266.jpg

DSC01356.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια σημερινη του θηριου
035.JPG

----------


## minoan7

4/12/08 Blue Star Ithaki Paros Naxos ημέρα απαγορευτικού...Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πάνω από το Κρητη ΙΙ* (με φιλοξένισε 36 ωρες)

*Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του
ITHAKI-PAROS-NAXOS.jpg

ITHAKI-PAROS-NAXOS2.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> 4/12/08 Blue Star Ithaki Paros Naxos ημέρα απαγορευτικού...Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πάνω από το Κρητη ΙΙ* (με φιλοξένισε 36 ωρες)
> 
> *Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του


Φιλε minoan7,αψογες οι φωτο σου,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> 4/12/08 Blue Star Ithaki Paros Naxos ημέρα απαγορευτικού...Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πάνω από το Κρητη ΙΙ* (με φιλοξένισε 36 ωρες)
> 
> *Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του
> ITHAKI-PAROS-NAXOS.jpg
> 
> ITHAKI-PAROS-NAXOS2.jpg


 
Καταπληκτικές και οι 2!

Υ.Γ. και αυτές τις φωτο με το εσωτερικό μην τις καθυστερήσεις και πολύ! τις περιμένω πως και πως! :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Nick_Pet

> 4/12/08 Blue Star Ithaki Paros Naxos ημέρα απαγορευτικού...Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πάνω από το Κρητη ΙΙ* (με φιλοξένισε 36 ωρες)
> *Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του


Φίλε minoan7, πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου. Πάντα τέτοια  :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

*Συγχαριτηρια και παλι για τις φανταστικες φωτογραφιες που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας...Μπηκες δυναμικα και καλα εκανες....Μπραβο !*

----------


## minoan7

15/06/08 Πάνω απο το Αριάδνη
BS-ITHAKI.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι τόσες Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες μπορείς να τις βάλεις και στην Photo Gallery μας  .

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τι ωραια που "πεταγονται" τα νερακια απο την πανεμορφη πλωρη...  :Cool:

----------


## laz94

> 15/06/08 Πάνω απο το Αριάδνη
> BS-ITHAKI.jpg


 
Απερίγραπτη, φανταστική, τέλεια, καταπληκτική.........

----------


## sylver23

> Τι ωραια που "πεταγονται" τα νερακια απο την πανεμορφη πλωρη...


βασικα κανει προσαναποδα και ειναι η στιγμη που ριχνει αγκυρες αν καταλαβα καλα.
μινοαν συνεχισε ετσι και οπως σου πε και ο νικος αξιζουν για γκαλερι οι φωτο σου

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτο ειπα φιλε  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Φτάνοντας στην όμορφη Τήνο....*

1.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια με τα κυματα  :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του 2000.
Η Ραφήνα υποδέχεται  το νεότευκτο *"Blue Star  Ithaki".*
Το "Blue Star Ithaki", μαζί με το "Εξπρές Άδωνις", το "Εξπρές Πηνελόπη", το "Εξπρές Αθηνά", το "Μαρμάρι Εξπρές", το "Κάρυστος" και φυσικά το "Superferry ΙΙ" ήταν τα τα πλοία που πρωταγωνίστησαν εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στη Ραφήνα.
Φυσικά δεν έλειψαν και οι έκτακτες εμφανίσεις, όπως αυτή του "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη" που είδαμα στις "Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

Το "Blue Star Ithaki" από το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου.
Δίπλα του το "Μαρμάρι Εξπρές".
Φωτογραφημένη με μια παλιά ZENITH, χωρίς τρίποδα και με  "Β".

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Το Blue Star Ithaki στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Πάμε πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του 2000.
> Η Ραφήνα υποδέχεται  το νεότευκτο *"Blue Star  Ithaki".*
> Το "Blue Star Ithaki", μαζί με το "Εξπρές ¶δωνις", το "Εξπρές Πηνελόπη", το "Εξπρές Αθηνά", το "Μαρμάρι Εξπρές", το "Κάρυστος" και φυσικά το "Superferry ΙΙ" ήταν τα τα πλοία που πρωταγωνίστησαν εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στη Ραφήνα.
> Φυσικά δεν έλειψαν και οι έκτακτες εμφανίσεις, όπως αυτή του "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη" που είδαμα στις "Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
> 
> Το "Blue Star Ithaki" από το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου.
> Δίπλα του το "Μαρμάρι Εξπρές".
> Φωτογραφημένη με μια παλιά ZENITH, χωρίς τρίποδα και με  "Β".
> 
> ...


Roi Baudoin η φωτογραφια σου ειναι αριστουργημα!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

στην δεξιά πλευρά πάνω από το λογότυπο της εταιρείας είχε και κάτι στρογγυλά ανοίγματα (βρίσκοντα στο γκαράζ πιθανότητα) τα οποία πλέον δεν υπάρχουν ε ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες από εκείνο το καλοκάιρι.
Θα ανεβάσουμε κάποιες από αυτές για να δούμε και τις διαφορές που υπάρχουν σε σχέση με τότε.

----------


## hayabusa

ανυπομονώ φίλε μου  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

και εγω θελω να δω τις διαφορες του :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## parianos

> στην δεξιά πλευρά πάνω από το λογότυπο της εταιρείας είχε και κάτι στρογγυλά ανοίγματα (βρίσκοντα στο γκαράζ πιθανότητα) τα οποία πλέον δεν υπάρχουν ε ;


οχι, δεν υπαρχουν τα στρογγυλα ανοιγματα που λες τωρα, τα εκλεισαν αργοτερα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πάλι στη Ρσφήνα του 2000.
Το καινούριο πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Εκείνη την εποχή είχαμε τη συνύπαρξη στη Ραφήνα της *Blue Star Ferries* με το *"Blue Star Ithaki"* και της *Strintzis Lines* με το *"Superfery II".
*
Δύο φωτογραφίες από τη θέση πρόσδεσης 13.
Το *"Blue Star Ithaki"*, το *"Δελφίνι V"* και λίγο το *"Superferry II".* Βλέπουμε και τα περίφημα ανοίγματα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω.Rafina 2000.jpg


Blue Star Ithaki in Rafina.jpg

Η Ραφήνα από ψηλά.

*"Blue Star Ithaki"*, *"Μαρμάρι Εξπρές"* και *"Δελφίνι V".

*H Ρααφήνα από ψηλά.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Πάμε πάλι στη Ρσφήνα του 2000.
> Το καινούριο πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
> Εκείνη την εποχή είχαμε τη συνύπαρξη στη Ραφήνα της *Blue Star Ferries* με το *"Blue Star Ithaki"* και της *Strintzis Lines* με το *"Superfery II".*
> 
> Δύο φωτογραφίες από τη θέση πρόσδεσης 13.
> Το *"Blue Star Ithaki"*, το *"Δελφίνι V"* και λίγο το *"Superferry II".* Βλέπουμε και τα περίφημα ανοίγματα που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω.Rafina 2000.jpg
> 
> 
> Blue Star Ithaki in Rafina.jpg
> ...


Και με στρογγυλα παραθυρακια το Ithaki, :Wink:  ωραιοτατες φωτο

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίος ο *Roi Baudoin
*Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως οτι το πλοίο είναι πιο όμορφο σήμερα.
Ειδικα στη τελευταία φωτο φαίνεται πολύ άδειο απο πίσω ρε παιδί μου.

----------


## Ergis

χτες ηρθα με το ιθακι και ρωτησα και μου ειπαν οτι στις 29 τους μηνος θα μπει για την ετησια του....μα χριστουγεννιατικα βρηκαν να τα βαλουν.....ελεος.....

----------


## captain 83

Eγώ πάλι βλέπω στις 30-12 να κάνει το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο, όπως έχουν περάσει τα δρομολόγια στο Openseas.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Αφου ο φιλος sylver δεν με αφηνει να παω για υπνο,θα του αφιερωσω την φωτο αυτηΕιναι απο το μεγαλο λιμανι ενα πρωινο του Αυγουστου το 2007*mykonos-tinos 2007 014.jpg

----------


## sylver23

σταθη σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια και πολυ ωραια τα χρωματα και ο ηλιος που καθρεφτιζεται στο ιθακη.
επισης ο παππους στα αριστερα δινει μια γραφικη νοτα στην φωτο

----------


## manolis m.

erwtisi...gia poion logo eklisan ta anoigmata sto panw gkaraz sto ithaki ???

----------


## Leo

Απάντηση, υποθέτω για τον ίδιο λόγο που έκλεισαν και τα πλωριά ανοίγματα  του Θεολόγου Π. Οι τραβερσάδες στο Αιγαίο έχουν πολύ πλάτσα πλούτσα. Θα τους έκαναν ίσως διαμαρτυρίες οι επιβάτες για  νάστιμα ΙΧ και το έκλεισαν.

----------


## Νaval22

πεντανόστιμα αλλά μόνο το αλάτι δεν φτάνει θέλει και λίγο πιπέρι :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
νομίζω πάντως πως στα δυο μεγάλα blue star τα ανοίγματα στο επάνω γκαράζ κλείνουν με συρόμενο μηχανισμό,είναι έτσι η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## ndimitr93

> πεντανόστιμα αλλά μόνο το αλάτι δεν φτάνει θέλει και λίγο πιπέρι
> νομίζω πάντως πως στα δυο μεγάλα blue star τα ανοίγματα στο επάνω γκαράζ κλείνουν με συρόμενο μηχανισμό,είναι έτσι η κάνω λάθος?


Έτσι είναι..

----------


## Νικόλας

να το και τούτο 
Niko δική σου  :Very Happy: (και στους μπλουσταράκιδες)
PC220114.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ας δουμε βραδυνη αφιξη του blue star ithaki στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## karystos

Ο κακός χαμός χθες βράδυ στην επιστροφή από Πάρο μαζί με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Το ΙΘΑΚΗ καθυστέρησε πολύ στη φόρτωση από Πάρο σε αντίθεση με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ που νετάρησε σε δέκα λεπτά, πάει να πει πως το ΙΘΑΚΗ μάζεψε πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο. Φύγανε με οχτώ μίλια περίπου διαφορά μπροστά το ΙΘΑΚΗ, που πήγαινε με 22,1 έως 22,5 kn (κάποια στιγμή πήγε και 23,2) από τη γνωστή πορεία κάτω από την Κύθνο και το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ με 24,3 - 25 kn από Κέφαλο - Ταμέλο. Βρεθήκανε κάπου στον Πάτροκλο και πήγανε μαζί ίσαμε τις Φλέβες όπου το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ πέρασε μπροστά.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια εισοδος του πλοιου 18/5/2008
BLUE STAR ITHAKI [3].JPG

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο Σακης!!!
Βλεπω και μια ομαδα πανω στον κοκκινο... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Καρφί για την Τήνο...* :Very Happy: 

111 (16).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Καρφί για την Τήνο...*
> 
> 111 (16).jpg


*Μπραβο Polyka φανταστικη φωτογραφια!!!!*

----------


## leonidas

Να πω και εγω μια απ'τα ιδια...
Απαιχτος φιλε!!!!!!!:shock:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια ειδικη φωτο του blue star ithaki του φωτογραφου των παντων πολυχρονη γιαννοπουλου
b film (94).jpg

----------


## hayabusa

αν με λίγη ακόμη επεξεργασία η διπλή πλώρη είχε μια αρμονική κατάληξη και δεν έμοιαζε με παντόφλα θα ήταν ένα πανέμορφο κρουαζερόπλοιο της Συροτηνομυκονιας  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

To Ithaki στην Τήνο, φώτο του ενός αδερφού μου.

IMG_0054.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

Blue Star Ithaki seen here just before entering Piraeus Port on 23/07/08.
IMG_0814b.jpg 
Enjoy
Lucas

----------


## Ergis

ας δουμε αλλη μια φωτο του μπλου σταρ ιθακη εν πλω....
DSC00922.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Nα ρωτησω κατι παιδια?Το Ιθακη ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο το Παρος και το Ναξος?Η τα ματια μου το κανουν η εγω δν βλεπω καλα...Αλλαζει μηπως λιγο η τσιμινιερα?Και γενικα μηπως αλλαζει λιγο εκτος απο πλωρα και πρυμα?

----------


## dimitris

> Nα ρωτησω κατι παιδια?Το Ιθακη ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο το Παρος και το Ναξος?Η τα ματια μου το κανουν η εγω δν βλεπω καλα...Αλλαζει μηπως λιγο η τσιμινιερα?Και γενικα μηπως αλλαζει λιγο εκτος απο πλωρα και πρυμα?


Οχι δεν το κανουν τα ματια σου το Ιθακη ειναι διαφορετικο στην πρυμη,διαφορετικο φουγαρο και τα πλαϊνα του καταστρωματα, φυσικα και μεσα!

----------


## Vortigern

> Οχι δεν το κανουν τα ματια σου το Ιθακη ειναι διαφορετικο στην πρυμη,διαφορετικο φουγαρο και τα πλαϊνα του καταστρωματα, φυσικα και μεσα!


Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την αμεση απαντηση σου...

----------


## dimitris

> Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την αμεση απαντηση σου...


Θανο δες εδω και μια φωτογραφια τα 3 μαζι απο πλωρη...

----------


## Vortigern

> Θανο δες εδω και μια φωτογραφια τα 3 μαζι απο πλωρη...


Στην πλωρη δν αλλαζουν...οποτε εχουμε Παρος-Ναξος ολοιδια εξωτερικα και Ιθακη διαφορετικο σε μερικα σημεια...μαλιστα

----------


## Ergis

αν μου ζητούσατε πάντως να ταξιδέψω με ένα από αυτα τα 3 θα επιλεγα το ιθάκη..τα πιο συνεπή και ομαλά ταξίδια με μπλου σταρ με αυτό τα εχω κάνει

----------


## laz94

> ας δουμε αλλη μια φωτο του μπλου σταρ ιθακη εν πλω....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27340


 
Φίλε Έργη, η φωτο σου είναι τέλεια!!! Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Ergis

ενα βραδυ στην ναξο....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ενα βραδυ στην ναξο....


*Γιωργο καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια μπραβο!!!!!Και το ατερι στην τσιμινερια φαινεται τελεια...!!!
*

----------


## sg3

to ithaki gyrise apo syro!to eida ston peiraia.

----------


## dimitris

> to ithaki gyrise apo syro!to eida ston peiraia.


ειναι απο χθες στον Πειραια!
και μολις ξκινησει θα παει ο "Διαγορας" δεξαμενη και το "Παρος" στην θεση του...

----------


## MARGARITIS24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnyC76t1TwA&NR=1
μια ασυνηθιστη μανουβρα στον πειραια

----------


## Leo

Μιά ακόμη λοιπόν με λιγότερη *κλίση* για την χρήστη Maraki_GR...

----------


## Maraki_GR

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ..!  :Wink: 
Αυτά τα νερά της Τήνου...

----------


## dimitris

Καλοκαιρι 2000 λιμανι Ναξου η μαρινα για τα κοτερα ακομα ειναι στο "μπαζωμα" οπως φαινετα και στην φωτογραφια, μεχρι τοτε ειχαμε καλυτερη θεα προς το λιμανι απο τις καφετεριες αλλα και τ' απονερα ειδικα αν πεφτανε μαζι πολλα καραβια στο λιμανι να φτανουν μεχρι εκει... :Very Happy: 
το Blue Star Ithaki απο Ραφηνα-Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο,πριν ερθει στον Πειραια και ακομα στα πλευρα του κατω απο το λογοτυπο της εταιρειας το "Strintzis Lines"
blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## Nick_Pet

Σήμερα δε φορτσάρει το πλοίο, μεταξύ 20-21 κυμαίνεται η ταχύτητά του.

----------


## Mitni

Έχει πρόβλημα από χθες είχε πέσει και στα 12 knots έξω απο τις Φλέβες.

----------


## marsant

Α ωραια αρχισαν τα οργανα απο τωρα??Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ειχε κανει και ετησια..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Α ωραια αρχισαν τα οργανα απο τωρα??Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ειχε κανει και ετησια..


*Aν θυμάμαι καλά το πλοίο ήταν το τελευταίο απο τα μικρά blue star που έκανε δεξαμενισμό και ο δεξαμενισμός τελείωσε στις 22-1!*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Aν θυμάμαι καλά το πλοίο ήταν το τελευταίο απο τα μικρά blue star που έκανε δεξαμενισμό και ο δεξαμενισμός τελείωσε στις 22-1!*


Μα Γιάννη οι βλάβες δεν έχουν ημερομηνία!!! Κάθε στιγμή μπορεί να συμβεί το οτιδήποτε....

----------


## Ergis

ειναι κριμα γιατι το θεωρουσα πιο αξιοπιστο απο τα αδελφια του...στην παρο θα φτασει με 40 λεπτα καθυστερηση σημερα και στην ναξο με 50... :Sad:  :Sad: ειναι το μονο μπλου σταρ που συμπαθω καπως.εχει γινει καμια ανακοινωση;;mitni γνωριζεις τιποτα;;;

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε ΕΡΓΗ καταλαβαίνω το λόγο που στεναχωριέσαι καθώς κάθε μέρα τα έχετε στο λιμάνι για παρέα αυτα τα βαπόρια. Ομως μία βλάβη μπορεί να τύχει και στο πιο αξιόπιστο πλοίο που υπάρχει(αν και νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος, όλα έχουν την ίδια αξιοπιστία).Για να ταξιδεύει και σήμερα το πλοίο σημαίνει οτι η ζημιά, αν υπάρχει, δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντική. Δηλαδή δεν είναι μηχανή π.χ. ωστε να πηγαίνει με τη μία μηχανή.Και τους 20 κόμβους που πιάνει σημαίνει οτι είναι καποιο μικρό πρόβλημα.Ας μας ενημερώσουν και οι πιο ειδικοί.

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Νίκο V και τον Leo...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28841

Θεόφιλας στο βάθος....:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Οπααααα εδώ είμαστε. Σ ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μας έχει λείψει.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## sg3

ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με το πλοιο?

----------


## Charlie Haas

14 Φλεβάρη , ξαναμπαίνει στην γραμμή μας - Συρο - Τηνο -Μυκονο .( εαν δεν κανω λαθος)

----------


## ndimitr93

> 14 Φλεβάρη , ξαναμπαίνει στην γραμμή μας - Συρο - Τηνο -Μυκονο .( εαν δεν κανω λαθος)


Λάθος κάνεις...απο 18 αρχίζει.....

----------


## Charlie Haas

α γεια σου  :Wink:  , τωρα το θυμηθηκα , τα μπερδεψα :Razz:

----------


## karystos

Από ένα χειμωνιάτικο ταξίδι στην ¶νδρο με το BLUE STAR ITHAKI τότε που σκαντζάριζε το SUPERFERRY II. Μάλιστα είχε πλαγιοδετήσει στη Ραφήνα στις 7,8 και 9 επειδή είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την άγκυρα. Καπετάνιος ο Σπύρος Μαντζουράτος, πρώτος ο Βασίλης Τουμασάτος.  
Η είσοδος και το ρέμέτζο στο Γαύριο 
401-03-N.jpg 
401-05-N.jpg 
401-06-N.jpg 
401-07-N.jpg 
Μια ωραία "παντιά" του καπτα Σπύρου με πολύ δρόμο 
401-08-N.jpg

----------


## karystos

Η επιστροφή στη γέφυρα. Κακές φωτογραφίες για την ιστορία. 
401-10-N.jpg 
401-11-N.jpg 
401-13-N.jpg 
401-14-N.jpg 
401-15-N.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Φιλε karysto απιστευτες οι φωτογραφιες σου...
Ασυνηθιστες και μοναδικες...
Και ειδικα αυτες απο την γεφυρα... :Razz: 


Η οθονη που γραφει τα δρομολογια 
και το welcome on board δεν ειναι εκει τωρα........
Θα την αλλαξαν...
Τωρα ειναι στα καγκελα του πρωτου 
προσβασιμου εξωτερικου καταστρωματος,δηλαδη εκει που εχει 
τα ''μαξιλαρακια'' για να καθεται ο καταπελτης...
(δεν ξερω αν καταλαβατε) :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Ερμουπολη,Συρος 5-3-2008 αφιξη απο Μυκονο-Τηνο και μετα Πειραια...
DSC02029.jpg

----------


## laz94

karystos και dimitris πολύ όμορφες οι φωτο σας! Μπράβο! :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*blue star ithaki ,αφιερωμενη σε ολο το φορουμ και ειδικα στον φιλο μου τον sylver Αυγουστος του 2008.*

DSC01287.JPG

----------


## prutanis

στο λιμανι του πειραια λιγο μετα την αφιξη του 24-02-2009
blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Ωραια η νυχτερινη ληψη του "prutanis"!!! το πλοιο ετοιμαζεται γι αναχωρηση εχει εκτακτο σημερα λογω του 3ημερου για Παρο-Ναξο!

----------


## polykas

> στο λιμανι του πειραια λιγο μετα την αφιξη του 24-02-2009
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30625


_Ωραίος ο prutanis...
_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> στο λιμανι του πειραια λιγο μετα την αφιξη του 24-02-2009
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30625


όμορφη φωτογραφία πατριώτη, 
Είναι έτοιμο να αναχωρήσει το πρωί με τον καπεταν Σπύρο Πεφάνη κρίμα που δερντον έχουμε στα νησιά μας. (Παρο Ναξία )

----------


## prutanis

να ευχαριστησω τους Nikos και Polykas για τα καλα τους λογια

----------


## Leo

¶φιξη στη *Σύρο* σήμερα το μεσημέρι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στα *μπλού* αδέλφια απο τη Νάξο, στον παρα*ΣΥΡΟ*μενο Λεωνίδα και τον πιό αφοσιωμένο καραβολάτρη που έχω γνωρίσει, τον mixalis_*syros* και του εύχομαι σε λίγο καιρό να τον φωνάζουμε καπετάν Μιχάλη.

----------


## scoufgian

καλα μην φερεις εσυ κανα λουκουμι απο τη Συρο και θα στο εξηγησω εγω το ονειρο.πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες και ταληρακι στο captain

----------


## leonidas

> ¶φιξη στη Συρο σήμερα το μεσημέρι εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στα *μπλού* αδέλφια απο τη Νάξο, στον παρα*ΣΥΡΟ*μενο Λεωνίδα και τον πιό αφοσιωμένο καραβολάτρη που έχω γνωρίσει, τον mixalis_*syros* και του εύχομαι σε λίγο καιρό να τον φωνάζουμε καπετάν Μιχάλη.



Η αληθεια ειναι οτι παρασυρομαι και παραΣΥΡΟμαι πιο πολυ
με την μοναδικη φωτογραφια σου...
Σε ευχαριστω μεσα απ'την καρδια μου...
Να πως... :Razz: 

20-3-08 (μονοημερη)

----------


## moutsokwstas

αψογοι και οι δυο σας, κατι τετοια κανετε σε αυτους που εμειναν πισω στην αθηνα...

----------


## scoufgian

Μηνυμα προς το μελος μας που ξυνεται αυτο το 3ημερο στη Συρο!!!Εαν δεν δουλεψεις σε περιμενει αυτη η φωτογραφια.............Με το κυαλι θα βλεπεις τα πλοια να περνουν και να μην σε παιρνουν..........Τα ευκολως εννοουμενα παραλειπονται...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30884

----------


## Trakman

Γεια σου Μαέστρο Γιάννη με τις φωτος σου!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή με "νευρίασες" (scoufgian)  :Razz:  πάρε να να δείς τις ομορφίες μας από άλλη γωνία.... Στο βάθος τα βουνά της ¶νδρου χιονισμένα... Καλημέρα σας  :Very Happy: . Αφιερωμένη στον Nautikos II και τον Νίκο αφού δείχνει την μισή πατρίδα του.... :Wink: 
P114085611s.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> Επειδή με "νευρίασες" (scoufgian)  πάρε να να δείς τις ομορφίες μας από άλλη γωνία.... Στο βάθος τα βουνά της ¶νδρου χιονισμένα... Καλημέρα σας . Αφιερωμένη στον Nautikos II και τον Νίκο αφού δείχνει την μισή πατρίδα του....
> P114085611s.jpg


 Tελειος ο πινακας Thanks

----------


## scoufgian

> Επειδή με "νευρίασες" (scoufgian)


για παρε το μηδεν :mrgreen:



> Καλημέρα σας .


η μερα σου θα ναι καλη γιατι εκανες παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια .Ειλικρινα οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι πινακες.Το μεσημερι ξερεις εσυ,μες το πλοιο και βουρ για το Πειραια.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Επειδή με "νευρίασες" (scoufgian)  πάρε να να δείς τις ομορφίες μας από άλλη γωνία.... Στο βάθος τα βουνά της ¶νδρου χιονισμένα... Καλημέρα σας . Αφιερωμένη στον Nautikos II και τον Νίκο αφού δείχνει την μισή πατρίδα του....
> P114085611s.jpg


*Κάθομαι και κοιτάζω την φωτογραφία πάνω από ένα τέταρτο και ακόμα δεν έχω βρει λόγια να την περιγράψω...Ένα πράγμα θα πω:Η φωτογραφία είναι ο τέλειος πίνακας!!!Μπράβο captain Leo!!! *

----------


## prutanis

πολυ καλη Leo πραγματικα ενας πινακας απο το λατρεμενο μας Αγαιο!!!
ενα ομορφο βαπορι με καταπληκτικο φοντο!

----------


## scoufgian

captain Leo τα χεις κανει τα βαπορια στη Συρο και μπαινουν με τις μπαντες μεσα στο λιμανι.Ειπαμε συνεπεια αλλα οχι κι ετσι.Ο αλλος στη φωτογραφια το σηκωσε λες κι ηταν αμαξι!!!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου με το πλοίο διαπίστωσα μικρές αλλάγες στο πρυμναίο πάνω κατάτρωμα (αυτό με το μπάρ).

Η ανοικτή πρόσβαση στο ντέκ απο αριστερά έκλεισε και δημιουργήθηκε ένας κλειστός διάδρομος (μήπως προστέθηκαν καμπίνες?). Δείτε εδώ

P1140940a.jpg

P1150012b.jpg

Επίσης ανανεώθηκε το φωτεινό σκίαστρο και επεκτάθηκε προς τα πρύμα. Ακάλυπτος χώρος στον ήλιο πλέον έμεινε 1 μέτρο περίπου στο πρυμιό σημείο μόνο.

P1140941c.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου με το πλοίο διαπίστωσα μικρές αλλάγες στο πρυμναίο πάνω κατάτρωμα (αυτό με το μπάρ).
> 
> Η ανοικτή πρόσβαση στο ντέκ απο αριστερά έκλεισε και δημιουργήθηκε ένας κλειστός διάδρομος (μήπως προστέθηκαν καμπίνες?). Δείτε εδώ
> 
> P1140940a.jpg
> 
> P1150012b.jpg
> 
> Επίσης ανανεώθηκε το φωτεινό σκίαστρο και επεκτάθηκε προς τα πρύμα. Ακάλυπτος χώρος στον ήλιο πλέον έμεινε 1 μέτρο περίπου στο πρυμιό σημείο μόνο.
> ...


 Νομίζω πως το ΙΘΑΚΗ είναι το μόνο blue star χωρίς καμπίνες...Μπορεί όπως βλέπω τη φωτογραφία να προστέθηκαν...Στο κάτω κάτω έστω και λίγες είναι απαραίτητες ακόμα σε ένα ημερόπλοιο όπως το ΙΘΑΚΗ κυρίως για τους οδηγούς φορτηγών που οδηγούν νύχτα και παίρνουν το πρωινό πλοίο

----------


## Thanasis89

To Blue Star Ithaki πάνω από το Θεολόγος Ελένη...

----------


## Nikos_V

cpt καταπληκτικες οι φωτο.Οσο για τις αλλαγες πρεπει να ειναι οι καμπινες του πληρωματος!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι θυμαμαι οταν ειχε ερθει το ιθακη το 2000 ειχε καμπινες επιβατων γυρω στα 40 κρεβατια νομιζω,αλλα λογω της ιδιομορφιας με το προσωπικο των goody's τις εδιναν σε αυτους αλλα και σε οδηγους φορτηγων.Παντως ειχα δει τις καμπινες πληρωματος και αυτες των επιβατων και υπηρχαν αρκετες διαφορες.

----------


## polykas

_O Λάκης κτυπά από την όμορφη Τήνο...Τον ευχαριστούμε._

P3070088.JPG

P3070089.JPG

----------


## polykas

*Συνέχεια*... :Very Happy: 

P3070097.JPG

12 (1).JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Συνέχεια*...
> 
> P3070097.JPG
> 
> 12 (1).JPG



E οχι... :Surprised: :shock:

----------


## polykas

_Kαι άλλες δύο φωτό._

12 (3).jpg

12 (2).jpg

----------


## plori

To μπλέ αστέρι χωρίς υπερβολές στολίζει τα νησιά που εξυπερετεί!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μόλις γύρισα από το σχολείο και είδα τις φωτογραφίες του Λάκη..πραγματικά έμεινα με ανοιχτό το στόμα!!Τέλειες όλες οι φωτογραφίες αλλά η φωτογραφία με την ταυτόχρονη μανούβρα του Superferry και του Ithaki είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!
Γιώργο και Λάκη σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!  *

----------


## Thanasis89

Σαν χορογραφία !  :Surprised:  Φοβερές ! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο !

----------


## sylver23

απιστευτο???δεν βλεπουμε στις μερες μας τετοια πραγματα συχνα (μην πω και καθολου)

εδω παει το --ο νεος ειναι ωραιος ,αλλα ο παλιος ειναι αλλιως!!!
ευχαριστουμε τον λακη και εσενα γιωργο!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ότι και να πείς λίγο είναι... Η φώτο με την ταυτόχρονη μανούβρα είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!! Μπράβο στον Λάκη που μας προσφέρει τρομερές φώτο και στον φίλο μας polyka που μας τις ανεβάζει... Να είστε καλά παιδιά και ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## hsw

πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Μράβο! Και οι 6 είναι φανταστικές!!!:shock:

----------


## Rocinante

Συγνωμη αλλα αυτα δεν γινονται ουτε με αυτοκινητα σε αδειο παρκιν.
Ε νομιζω οτι το λιμανι της Τηνου πρεπει να παρει δικαιως τον τιτλο του λιμανιου με τις πιο απροσμενες εκπληξεις.
Και ελεγα οτι τα ειχα δει ολα.
Να σε καλα Λακη.

----------


## moutsokwstas

σε ευχαριστουμε, για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες, δεν θα διστασω να τις αναφερω και σπανιες.

----------


## giorgosss

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για τον σχολιασμό αυτών των έργων τέχνης...

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό. μπράβο παιδιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Copyright Lakis._

6.jpg

8.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!! Μπράβο σου φίλε!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _Copyright Lakis._
> 
> 6.jpg
> 
> 8.jpg


*Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!Σε ευχαριστούμε Λάκη και εσένα Γιώργο!!*

----------


## Trakman

To Blue Star Ithaki εν πλω.
Αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο, στο Leo, και στον Polykas!

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστώ καλέ μου φίλε Trakman.Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου..._ :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Trakman ανταποδίδω με πυρά του καλού φίλου Λάκη..._

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Γιώργο μας έχετε τρελάνει και συ και ο Λάκης!!! Φοβερές φωτος!!! Να'στε καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_¶λλες τρεις φωτό του πλοίου εν πλώ προς Μύκονο.Δυστυχώς λόγο της μεγάλης υγρασία,ς ο καιρός δεν βοηθάει για κάτι ποιό καθαρό..._

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _¶λλες τρεις φωτό του πλοίου εν πλώ προς Μύκονο.Δυστυχώς λόγο της μεγάλης υγρασία,ς ο καιρός δεν βοηθάει για κάτι ποιό καθαρό..._


Ναι ρε Γιωργο αλλα αμα βοηθουσε ο καιρος δεν θα βλεπαμε αυτα τα πραγματα. Ασε που δινει και μια αλλη ατμοσφαιρα λιγο χαοτικη :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχω ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στην φουρτουνιασμένες φωτογραφίες και ο φίλος Polykas πως βάζει τα δυνατά του για να με κολλήσει στην οθόνη. Συνεπώς το ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες και ιδιαίτερα την τρίτη.

Μακάρι να ήμουνα μέσα στο βαπόρι εκείνη την ώρα. Εκεί, λίγο πιο πίσω από την γέφυρα στο τέλος του καταστρώματος, το καλύτερο σημείο  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Πω πω φίλε polykas οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι γ@μ@τ¤ς :Cool:

----------


## vinman

Γιώργο,εκπληκτικές όπως πάντα!!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ο σεμνός frost δεν έχει σκοπό να σας πει ότι έκανε κάτι εξ ολοκλήρου δικό του, μαθαίνοντας το νέο απόκτημα του. Είναι ακόμη σε πειραματική φάση αλλά αξίζει να το δείτε *εδώ.*

----------


## giorgosss

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον φίλο frost για το εξαίσιο βίντεό του :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

_Απλά τέλειο._

----------


## giorgos_249

> _Trakman ανταποδίδω με πυρά του καλού φίλου Λάκη..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32094
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32095
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32096


Απ ότι κατάλαβα οι 2 πρώτες τραβήχτηκαν το πρωϊ και η τελευταία το μεσημέρι. Έχω δίκιο;

----------


## Charlie Haas

*Blue Star Ithaki - Syros* 

By charlie haas

----------


## Charlie Haas

Blue Star I8aki Syros 

by charlie haas

----------


## Charlie Haas

blue star i8aki   tinos - mykonos

by  charlie haas

----------


## Charlie Haas

Mykonos 2

by charlie haas

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο τον Πειραια στις 14.3.2009
bsi 14.3.2009.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Aφιερωμένη στην απογευματινή παρέα της Ραφήνας._.. :Wink: 

_Τήνος 25-3-2009._

_Copyright Lakis_

1ww.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

γεια σου Γιωργο και Λακη με τα ωραια σας.......ευχαριστουμε.............. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Συνέχεια..._

133.jpg

12.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε συ polyka τι είναι αυτά που κάνετε στις μέρες σας!!!!!!!!!!! Το θέαμα είναι απίθανο για καραβολάτρες και μη. Υπέροχες οι φωτο σας, μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Aναχώρηση..._

1234.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Μπράβο polyka για τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες δράσης που μας χαρίζεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Polykas ευχαριστουμε.
Βλεπω ο Lakis βρηκε μια ενδιαφερουσα γωνια ληψης :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πωπω καταπληκτικές όλες οι φωτογραφίες!!!Γιώργο και Λάκη σας ευχαριστούμε....*

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάποιοι έχουν βαλθεί να μας τρελάνουν... Υπέροχη !

----------


## dimitris

Οποιος ξαναπει υπεροχη, φοβερη, φανταστικη, κτλ θα χρεωνεται με 5 ευρω την λεξη :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Γιωργο και Λακη Ευχαριστουμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Kαλά που υπάρχει και το μέσα λιμάνι..._

_Copyrihgt Lakis_

1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Kαι μία φωτό παρέα με το SF II..._

3.jpg

----------


## roussosf

ΦΙΛΕ POLYKAS ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ <<ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΡΙΑ>>

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΦΙΛΕ POLYKAS ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ <<ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΡΙΑ>>


Copyright Lakis το οποίο σημαίνει οτι ο Λάκης στέλνει τις φώτο στον Γιώργο(polykas) και μας τις ανεβάζει αυτός...... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Συνάντηση  ΒLUE STAR FERRIES στην Τήνο.


_1-1.jpg

1-2.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Ομορφιές από τον καλό φίλο Λάκη..._

1-4.jpg

1-5.jpg

1-7.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Λάκης κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά στη Τήνο.....πολύ όμορφες και γρήγορες μανούβρες από το πλοίο!!! Μπράβο στον Λάκη και σε εσένα Γιώργο... :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

η στροφή στην προτελευταία φωτογραφία είναι απίστευτη...πρέπει να επεσαν πολλοί καφέδες μέσα στο βαπόρι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω οτι δεν με γελουν τα ματια μου αλλα στην τελευταια φωτογραφια του Lakis καποιος ατρομητος βρισκεται  στο κοκκινο. Αν κρατουσε και μηχανη θα ηταν οι απιστευτες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πω πω!!Ο Λάκης μας αφήνει άφωνους ακόμα μία φορά!!!Στην τελευταία φώτο διακρίνω και εγώ κάποιον να είναι εκεί κοντά στον κόκκινο!Roci φαντάσου να ήταν δίπλα ακριβώς στον φάρο τι φωτογραφίες θα έβγαζε αν φυσικά είχε φωτογραφική μηχανή μαζί του...

*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Πω πω!!Ο Λάκης μας αφήνει άφωνους ακόμα μία φορά!!!Στην τελευταία φώτο διακρίνω και εγώ κάποιον να είναι εκεί κοντά στον κόκκινο!Roci φαντάσου να ήταν δίπλα ακριβώς στον φάρο τι φωτογραφίες θα έβγαζε αν φυσικά είχε φωτογραφική μηχανή μαζί του...*


Φιλε Γιαννη το σημειο εκεινο δεν ειναι και το ασφαλεστερο. Το καλοκαιρι πηγα ακριβως διπλα στον Φαρο με βορια για φωτογραφιες και ευτυχως (ή δυστυχως  :Very Happy:  ) αυτη τη στιγμη πληκτρολογω ενα μηνυμα...

----------


## Vortigern

> Φιλε Γιαννη το σημειο εκεινο δεν ειναι και το ασφαλεστερο. Το καλοκαιρι πηγα ακριβως διπλα στον Φαρο με βορια για φωτογραφιες και ευτυχως (ή δυστυχως  ) αυτη τη στιγμη πληκτρολογω ενα μηνυμα...


Και δυστυχως για τα ψαρια που δν κανανε μεζε :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φιλε Γιαννη το σημειο εκεινο δεν ειναι και το ασφαλεστερο. Το καλοκαιρι πηγα ακριβως διπλα στον Φαρο με βορια για φωτογραφιες και ευτυχως (ή δυστυχως  ) αυτη τη στιγμη πληκτρολογω ενα μηνυμα...


*Σίγουρα δεν είναι το ασφαλέστερο μέρος και το ξέρω γιατί το έχω κάνει το καλοκαίρι του 2007.Παραλίγο να με ρίξει ο αέρας στην θάλασσα ευτυχώς που ήταν ο πατέρας εκεί και με κράτησε...*

----------


## .voyager

Πρωινή αναχώρηση του Ιθάκη με καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα, από την Πειραϊκή.

----------


## mike_rodos

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά του blue star ithaki Σαββάτο 4/4/09. Βρέθηκα εκεί γιατί είχα πάει για έναν ξεχωριστό καφέ... Σε ένα σημείο που πραγματικά ζήλεψα και θα ήθελα να έχει και η Ρόδος... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που βρέθηκαν εκεί... dimitris, prutanis, Leo, frost, scoufgian, mοutsokwsta... Επόμενος καφές στην Ρόδο έτσι??? δεν θέλω όχι...


010409 160.jpg

----------


## dimitris

mike_rodos Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! εχετε πολυ καλυτερα μερη απο εμας που ζουμε εδω στην πιεση στο αγχος και το καυσαεριο, χαρηκα επισης πολυ που σε γνωρισαμε κι απο κοντα!!! και η παρεα χθες ηταν εξαιρετικη!!! :Wink: 
και βεβαια ενας καφες στη Ροδο!!!

----------


## prutanis

Μιχαλη να συμφωνησω με το Δημητρη στα οσα λεει παραπανω κι οσο για τον καφε να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα τον πιουμε στη ροδο!!!

----------


## Leo

Είναι όμορφα παντού όταν υπάρχει καλή παρέα και εμείς είχαμε. Χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα και βάλε τα καλά σου να έχουμε καλό καιρό την άλλη Κυριακή για το ταξίδι  :Wink:  με το πλοίο που μας αφιέρωσες.

----------


## capten4

ΤΗΝΟΣ 28 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ....ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΔΡΟΜΟ, ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ....ΦΕΥΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΧΩΝΟΥΜΕ !!


Εικόνα 184....JPG

Εικόνα 188...JPG

Εικόνα 279...JPG

Εικόνα 189...JPG

----------


## thanos75

> ΤΗΝΟΣ 28 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ....ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΔΡΟΜΟ, ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ....ΦΕΥΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΧΩΝΟΥΜΕ !!
> 
> 
> Εικόνα 184....JPG
> 
> Εικόνα 188...JPG
> 
> Εικόνα 279...JPG
> 
> Εικόνα 189...JPG


Γεια σου Τάσο με τις ομορφιές σου...Πολύ καλή δουλειά πραγματικά...Τα ξαναλέμε συντομώτατα εννοείται

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΤΗΝΟΣ 28 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ....ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΔΡΟΜΟ, ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ....ΦΕΥΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΧΩΝΟΥΜΕ !!
> 
> 
> Εικόνα 184....JPG
> 
> Εικόνα 188...JPG
> 
> Εικόνα 279...JPG
> 
> Εικόνα 189...JPG


Καπετάν Σπύρος Πεφάνης, κρίμα που δεν είναι στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ειναι χαρα και τιμη για εμας ομως που ο καπτα Σπυρος ειναι στην γραμη Σ-Τ-Μ.!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ειναι χαρα και τιμη για εμας ομως που ο καπτα Σπυρος ειναι στην γραμη Σ-Τ-Μ.!!!!!


και λύπη για μάς :Sad: 
Όσοι δεν τον ξέρουν θα έχουν την χαρά να τον γνωρίσουν την Κυραική στο ταξίδι μας και θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> και λύπη για μάς
> Όσοι δεν τον ξέρουν θα έχουν την χαρά να τον γνωρίσουν την Κυραική στο ταξίδι μας και θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ


Και αφού τον γνωρίσουν θα συμφωνήσουν με τον Nikos_V ότι πρέπει να  μείνει στην Συροτηνομυκονία για να κοιμάται τα βράδια σπίτι του...  :Very Happy: .

----------


## parianos

Περιμενω φωτογραφιες ειδικα την γεφυρα.....

----------


## vinman

Για τον Πλοίαρχο και την υπέροχη φιλοξενία του στη γέφυρα καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μας..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35493


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35494


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35496

----------


## vinman

..φεύγοντας απο Τήνο με προορισμό την Μύκονο...
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=5995

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=5996

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όμορφο πλοίο. Μακάρι να μην έφευγε ποτέ από τη Ραφήνα.*

----------


## dimitris

Θα το θελατε στην Ραφηνα αλλα το κερδισε ο Πειραιας :Very Happy: 
παντως εκτος την πλακα να πουμε οτι ειναι ενα πλοιο που θα το ελεγα πολυ-εργαλειο με πολυ καλες δυνατοτητες στα λιμανια που πιανει με ιδανικο μεγεθος  κτλ ... και αν θυμαται κανεις τα δημοσιευματα μετα που ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια του ελεγαν ολοι καντε "Ιθακες" με καμπινες... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ο Πειραιάς μας το "έκλεψε" μετά το ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σαμινα. Τελωσπάντων είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο πλοίο και καλό για τη γραμμή που έκανε τότε (Ραφήνα - Σύρο -......) , πρέπει να δούλεψε καλά αν θυμάμαι καλά. Για ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο όμως δεν κάνει κατά τη γνώμη μου.Οι κάτοικοι της ¶νδρου δείχνουν να προτιμούν το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ από το Ιθάκη . Ένας καλός αντικαταστάτης θα ήταν το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και ελπίζω να μας φέρει κάτι τέτοιο η BLUE STAR.*

----------


## dimitris

Το ναυαγιο ηταν η προφαση,Πειραια θελανε και λογικο ειναι, εκανε Ραφηνα-Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Σαντορινη. 
Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο εκανε σε καποιες αντικαταστασεις του Superfferry II :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Υπάρχει περίπτωση μια από τις αιτίες που έφυγε να ήταν η συνύπαρξη στη Ραφήνα των BLUE STAR FERRIES & STRINTZIS LINES? Προσωπικά δε νομίζω γιατί οι δύο εταιρείες είχαν διαφορετικές γραμμές και το πλοίο αν θυμάμαι δούλεψε καλά. Εσείς τί λέτε;*

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> *Υπάρχει περίπτωση μια από τις αιτίες που έφυγε να ήταν η συνύπαρξη στη Ραφήνα των BLUE STAR FERRIES & STRINTZIS LINES? Προσωπικά δε νομίζω γιατί οι δύο εταιρείες είχαν διαφορετικές γραμμές και το πλοίο αν θυμάμαι δούλεψε καλά. Εσείς τί λέτε;*


*Δεν νομίζω......απλά είχε βλέψεις η εταιρεία για Παροναξία και όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Δημήτρης.....από Πειραιά την συνέφερε ποίο πολύ καθώς από εκέι φέυγει ως επί των πλείστων ο κύριος όγκος των επιβατών για Παροναξία.......*

----------


## dimitris

Και βεβαια οταν ηρθε το Ιθακη(31/05/2000)η εταιρεια ειχε γινει πλεον μια *Blue Star Ferries* και απο κατω εγραφε το *Strintzis Lines*

----------


## prutanis

Πρωϊνη αναχωρηση για Παρο-Ναξο σημερα!
m.paraskevh 097.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εμ δεν έμπαινες μέσα...  :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!! Είχε και οπτήρα βλέπω το traffic σήμερα σε επίκαιρη θέση! Είδα και κάτι παράξενες ώρες βάρδιας χθες βράδυ.... :Surprised:

----------


## prutanis

Καλα θα ηταν να εκανα ενα ταξιδακι με τον Καπεταν Σπυρο για το νησι μου :Very Happy: 
ενα traffic πρεπει να δουλευει 24ωρες,μην ξεχνας οτι το δικο μας λειτουργει σε δυο οροφους,ενας στο radar ενας στον ασυρματο :Razz:

----------


## apollo_express

Σήμερα φεύγωντας από Νάξο έκανε έναν κύκλο γύρω από τον άξονά του, αλλά δεν είχα φωτογραφική να το βγάλω!

----------


## nickosps

Blue Star Ιθάκη κατά την αναχώρησή του από το μεγάλο λιμάνι χτες, Δευτέρα του Πάσχα στις 20.00.

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Blue Star Ithaki εν πλω και στο βαθος το Superferry II!! :Wink: 

P4160018_resize.JPG

----------


## laz94

Νίκο συγχαριτήρια!!! Τέλεια φώτο! Να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το Blue Star Ithaki εν πλω και στο βαθος το Superferry II!!
> 
> P4160018_resize.JPG


*Φίλε Νίκο πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!Συγχαρητήρια!!*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

αναχωρηση απο Μυκονο την Μ,Παρασκευη :Wink: mykonos pasxa 2009 091.jpg

mykonos pasxa 2009 092.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Το Blue Star Ithaki εν πλω και στο βαθος το Superferry II!!
> 
> P4160018_resize.JPG


Πραγματικα Νικο αξιζεις πολλα μπραβο για ολες τις απιστευτες φωτογραφιες 
που αποθανατιζουν μοναδικες στιγμες και επισης που τις μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας... :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

το blue star ithaki λιγο εξω απο την Τηνο με προορισμο την Μυκονο,αφιερωμενες σε ολους :Very Happy: mykonos pasxa 2009 164.jpg

mykonos pasxa 2009 165.jpg

mykonos pasxa 2009 166.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ξεσάλοσες δεν το συζητάω... και θλελωνα πιστέυω ότι το χάρηκες κιόλας Σάτθη έτσι είναι? Ευχαρσιτούμε πάτων γενικότερα για τη δουλειά σου και τις αφιερώσεις.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> το blue star ithaki λιγο εξω απο την Τηνο με προορισμο την Μυκονο,αφιερωμενες σε ολους


*Ωραίος ο Στάθης!Βλέπω στο ταξίδι σου στην Μύκονο τίποτα δεν σου ξέφυγε!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλη την δουλειά που έκανες στο ταξίδι σου και για τις αφιερώσεις!!*

----------


## Vortigern

Eβγε αδελφε μου!!!!Ετοιμασε μηχανη για το καλοκαιρι και βγαλε εισητηριο με Κοραη.... :Wink: ..

----------


## eliasaslan

Αν και όλες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Στάθη δεν χωράνε σε σχόλια, εγώ θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ πραγματικά για τις υπέροχες στιγμές που πέρασες μαζί μας... keep on πατρίδα :P  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Eν-πλώ για Τήνο..._

4.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _Eν-πλώ για Τήνο..._
> 
> 4.jpg


τα σχόλια είναι περιτά φίλε polykas ....
Καπεταν Σπύρος να έχει καλά ταξίδια. ευχαριστεί όλους σας για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας.

----------


## polykas

_Kαλά Ταξίδια και από μένα, στον Cpt Σπύρο και στο πλήρωμα του Ιθάκη.Να είναι καλά για την φιλοξενεία που προσέφεραν στο Ναυτιλία._

11.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Kαι μία φωτό του πλοίου στην Μύκονο.Αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο, που αγαπάει τόσο πολύ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο._

1234.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _Kαι μία φωτό του πλοίου στην Μύκονο.Αφιερωμένη στον Νίκο, που αγαπάει τόσο πολύ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο._
> 
> 1234.jpg


φίλε polycas είμαι σε κρίσιμη ηλικία μην κάνεις ανεβάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες σε παρακαλώ  :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

Μερικες φωτο αφιερωμενες στους Νικο Λεο Πολυκα Νοτια Λακη...........

P4240026_resize.JPG

P4240029_resize.JPG

P4240031_resize.JPG

!!!!!!Και φυσικα στον cpt Σπυρο.....

----------


## marsant

Παρα πολυ ομορφες φιλε μπραβο!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μερικες φωτο αφιερωμενες στους Νικο Λεο Πολυκα Νοτια Λακη...........
> 
> P4240026_resize.JPG
> 
> P4240029_resize.JPG
> 
> P4240031_resize.JPG
> 
> !!!!!!Και φυσικα στον cpt Σπυρο.....


Αυτά είναι Νικόλα να είσαι καλά ....

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστίες και επίδειξη ισχύος την Παρασκευή.... :Wink: . Live!

----------


## Nikos_V

Η *πλωρη* του Ιθακη υπο βροχη!!!

----------


## polykas

> Μερικες φωτο αφιερωμενες στους Νικο Λεο Πολυκα Νοτια Λακη...........
> 
> !!!!!!Και φυσικα στον cpt Σπυρο.....


Eυχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω Νίκο αντίθετα... :Very Happy: 

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Μπραβο παιδια,ολες οι φωτο σας ειναι αψογες :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο ολουσ σας!!!!σας ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο παιδιά! Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες όλες τους!

----------


## Leo

Θα πάω να μένω στο φανάρι, να φωτογραφίζω τα ενδιάμεσα.... έχουμε ξεφύγει  :Wink:  αλλά συγχαρητήρια και στους δυό σας....

----------


## Nikos_V

Χθεσινη αριστερη του crt Σπυρου λογω εργασιων στο Νεωριο!!!!                                

P4290001_resize.JPG

P4290003_resize.JPG

P4290004_resize.JPG

P4290010_resize.JPG :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Tέλειες φωτο από την όμορφη Σύρο........σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Νίκο....!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο για την φωτογραφία αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι... Τι προσπαθεί να κάνει το ρυμουλκό ; Σαν να τραβάει την δεξαμενή δεν είναι ; Οι εμπειρότεροι ας ρίξουν φως !  :Smile: 


Υ.Γ. Αυτό το σκηνικό μου θυμίζει, το να τραβάς ελκυστήρα με  ποδήλατο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Να είσαι καλά φίλε niko v  για τις υπέροχες φωτο ,σε ευχαριστώ. 


Υ.Γ   Δεν έχεις άδικο φίλε Θανάση  :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα για το υπέροχο φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Αλλο ενα ευχαριστω κι απο μενα!!!!Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!!

----------


## prutanis

Μπραβο Φιλε Νικο Φοβερες! :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Nίκο,εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες απο την όμορφη Σύρο!! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

> Χθεσινη αριστερη του crt Σπυρου λογω εργασιων στο Νεωριο!!!!                                
> 
> P4290001_resize.JPG
> 
> P4290003_resize.JPG
> 
> P4290004_resize.JPG
> 
> P4290010_resize.JPG


Μπραβο πατριωτη για το μοναδικο ρεπορταζ απο την Αρχοντισσα του Αιγαιου... :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Η χθεσινή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι λίγο πρίν σουρουπώσει...!!
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Nikos v,Polykas και Nikos!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37375


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37377


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37378


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37379

----------


## vinman

...και η συνέχεια για τους φίλους Rocinante,sylver 23,dimitris και Prytanis!




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37381


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37382


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37383

----------


## dimitris

Μανωλη να εισαι καλα!!!
και για ολη την χθεσινη καλυψη :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Η χθεσινή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι λίγο πρίν σουρουπώσει...!!
> Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Nikos v,Polykas και Nikos!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37377
> ...


 
Να είσαι καλά Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## plori

Υπέροχες φώτογραφίες αλλά υπέροχο και το καράβι!!!

----------


## polykas

> Η χθεσινή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι λίγο πρίν σουρουπώσει...!!
> Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Nikos v,Polykas και Nikos!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37375
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37377
> 
> 
> ...


*vinman η φωτογραφική σου μηχανή πήρε φωτιά...Σε ευχαριστούμε...* :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Μανωλη ειναι εξαιρετικες σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## prutanis

Μανωλη πολυ καλες να σαι καλα!

----------


## prutanis

Τηνος!
taxidi naytilia 319.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Μανωλη ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

Παιδιά τέλειες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Για το βιντεακι που αναφέρει ο συνωνόματος giorgos_249, στο θέμα για τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Ραφήνας, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...910#post199910, το κουρείο που δείχνει, απ' όσο ξερω, ειναι στη Χώρα της Ανδρου, και μόνο θάλασσα δε φαινεται πίσω από τον καθρέυτη  :Razz: ....

Ατιμη τεχνολογία.....

----------


## Leo

Αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένη στους *Nissos Mykonos*, *leonidas* και *eliasaslan*, οι μικρότεροι και υποδειγαμτικοί φίλοι μας. Η μανούβρα του *Blue Star Ithaki* την Κυριακή 3 Μαϊου 2009. Με την ευκαιρία θα πω άλλη μια φορά ένα ευχαριστώ στον καπετάν Σπύρο για την υπομονή του να μας έχει μαζί του τόσες ώρες στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι μας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένη στους *Nissos Mykonos*, *leonidas* και *eliasaslan*, οι μικρότεροι και υποδειγαμτικοί φίλοι μας. Η μανούβρα του *Blue Star Ithaki* την Κυριακή 3 Μαϊου 2009. Με την ευκαιρία θα πω άλλη μια φορά ένα ευχαριστώ στον καπετάν Σπύρο για την υπομονή του να μας έχει μαζί του τόσες ώρες στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι μας.


*Κάπτεν καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## leonidas

> Αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένη στους *Nissos Mykonos*, *leonidas* και *eliasaslan*, οι μικρότεροι και υποδειγαμτικοί φίλοι μας. Η μανούβρα του *Blue Star Ithaki* την Κυριακή 3 Μαϊου 2009. Με την ευκαιρία θα πω άλλη μια φορά ένα ευχαριστώ στον καπετάν Σπύρο για την υπομονή του να μας έχει μαζί του τόσες ώρες στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι μας.


Με ενα μεγαλο θαυμασμο χαζευω το Ιθακη 
που τραβηξε ο Λεο μας που' ναι και συριανακι. :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι Λεωνιδα τετοια λεγε του. ΣΥΡΙΑΝΑΚΙ...
Αν κρινω και απο τα νεα οτι εχει μπλεξει και με κατι παρεες με μηχανακια σε λιγο θα του βγαζουμε και στα πλοια εισητηριο παιδικο...

----------


## Nikos_V

Βηρα την αγκυρα...........

P5030006_resize.JPG
και πορεια για το μεγαλο λιμανι
P4290035_resize.JPGτην κυριακη.......... :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Και η συνέχεια του φίλου Νίκου!!!το Ιθάκη στο μεγάλο λιμανι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  07-05-2009

DSC00415.JPG

----------


## Leo

Κυριακή 3 Μαϊου 2009, μετά από μια σβέλτη μανούβρα ακριβείας (γεια σου καπετάν Σπύρο) *το πλοίο* πρυμοδετεί στην Τήνο, θα δείτε ότι το πλοίο έχει σταματήσει (χωρίς άγκυρες) ο καταπέλτης έχει ακουμπήσει στον ντόκο και ο κάβος δεν έχει ακόμη φερμάρει. Μοιραία η σκέψη μου πήγε κάπου αλλού.... :Wink:

----------


## kohili1

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ. ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ.

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφού έριξε άγκυρες στον Πειραιά στις 23-4-09.....Στους Nikos, eliasaslan και Leo!! :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Φούντο η δεξιά, φούντο η αριστερή!!
Αφιερωμένη σε Leo (στις χρωστούσα πολύ καιρό! :Very Happy: ) και στο Νίκο!

Trakman_7275.JPG

Trakman_7276.jpg

Trakman_7280.jpg

Trakman_7284.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Πολύ ωραίες! Ειδικά αυτές που πέφτουν οι άγκυρες!

----------


## Thanasis89

Και μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του Γιώργου... Την ίδια στιγμή μερικές μέρες πριν την πέτυχα μόλις έφτανα Πειραιά για το ταξίδι μου στην Κρήτη. Το Blue Star Ithaki μανουβράρει.

----------


## giorgos....

έξω απο τα φανάρια..
P5170011.jpg
 
δεξιά στροφή..
P5170017.jpg

και πλώρη για τα λεμονάδικα..
P5170020.jpg
P5170023.jpg
 
άλλο ενα ταξίδι τελείωσε και σήμερα..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρηκα ενα σαιτ με φωτογραφιες του βαποριου απο την αρχη της κατασκευης του μεχρι την παραδοση του απο κορεα!Αν εχει ανεβει κατι αντιστοιχο παλι ασ διαγραφει απο τους αρμοδιους! :Smile: 


Το λινκ ειναι:

http://www.watermarkpacific.com/id23.htm

----------


## polykas

_Eικόνες σημερινές από τον Λάκη..._


P5190168 αντίγραφο.jpg

P5190174 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Leo

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής σας περίμενα... Με μπουνάτσες και μπορφόρια, ταξιδεύουν τα βαπόρια.... Καλά να είστε...:lol: ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Λάκης δεν παύει να στολίζει την επιφάνεια εργασίας μου!!!;-)

----------


## Nikos_V

Να λοιπον μερικες σημερινες φωτο απο Συρο........


P5190006_resize.JPG

P5190007_resize.JPG

P5190010_resize.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Να λοιπον μερικες σημερινες φωτο απο Συρο........
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40007
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40008
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40009



_Bρήκατε το βοριαδάκι και πήρατε δρόμο με τις  φωτ.μηχανές, συριανοί και τηνιακοί...Nίκο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Νίκο Λάκη και polycas ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες να είστε καλά.

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες Lakis και Nikos v.. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σκίσατε πάλι..... πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, ευχαριτούμε και περιμένουμε κι άλλες σήμερα.. :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

blue star ithaki εν ώρα ξεκούρασης.. (φαντασία να έχει κανείς..)

P1111.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Γιωργο ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ.............:wink:

----------


## Jolly Roger

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια giorgo αλλα μου μοιαζει σαν βυθισμενο και στεναχωριεμαι. Να και μια λιγο πριν την μπουκα

----------


## Jolly Roger

Και μια σημερα λιγο πριν την μπουκα του Πειραια

----------


## Nikos_V

Μια σημερινη Γιωργη... για σενα ευχατιστω!!:wink:


P5200052_resize.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

να είσαι καλά Νικόλα..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Blue Star Ithaki...* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.

O282.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

ωραία γωνία (αν και πρέπει να έχει πέσει λίγο μοντάζ αν κρινω από το ότι η πλώρη έχει πάρει την ανηφόρα)  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ωραία γωνία (αν και πρέπει να έχει πέσει λίγο μοντάζ αν κρινω από το ότι η πλώρη έχει πάρει την ανηφόρα)


  Ειναι δυο φωτογραφιες ενωμενες φιλε hayabusa.

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση  :Very Happy: 
τώρα που την βλέπω αν η δεύτερη φωτο εχει και αλλο περιθωριο από δεξια θα μπορούσες να μην την κοψεις εκει και να δημιουργήσεις ενα ωραιότατο πανόραμα  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση 
> τώρα που την βλέπω αν η δεύτερη φωτο εχει και αλλο περιθωριο από δεξια θα μπορούσες να μην την κοψεις εκει και να δημιουργήσεις ενα ωραιότατο πανόραμα


 Δεν εχει καθολου.

----------


## Charlie Haas

Blue star Ithaki , μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Τηνου



Αλλη μια από το Ithaki 

φορτωνει  από Σύρο -  Πειραια

----------


## hayabusa

κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την Τετάρτη θα ταξιδέψω με το βαπόρι. κανενα μέσο για τη γέφυρα έχουμε ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την Τετάρτη θα ταξιδέψω με το βαπόρι. κανενα μέσο για τη γέφυρα έχουμε ;


Χμμμ...εδώ δεν κόψαμε πίτα αλλά πήγατε εκδρομή...πες απο το ναυτιλία...εγώ έτσι μπήκα στην γέφυρα του Έλυρου αλλά πριν φύγει...

----------


## sylver23

Το όνομα του ναυτιλία δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιούμε για τέτοια πράγματα.Δεν είναι σωστό και κάποιοι μπορεί να βρουν τον μπελά τους.
Αλλο είναι όταν συζητάς με κάποιον αξιωματικό και να πεις οτι είσαι μέλος του ναυτιλία και άλλο να χρησιμοποιείς το nautilia.gr για να έχεις προσβαση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Blue Star Ithaki...* ¶υγουστος 2008, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...

blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια φωτιγραφια φιλε.

----------


## hayabusa

*Σημερινή άφιξη στην Μυκονο 





*

----------


## sylver23

Αυτά τα 5 καϊκακια στην πρύμη του princess κατι μου θυμίζουν,αλλα τί?

----------


## Naias II

Μήπως τους ακούραστους εργάτες των Κυκλάδων :mrgreen:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Φανταστικές οι φωτο!!!!!! 
  Στο καινούργιο λιμάνι  τα βλέπω όλα 

 στο παλιό δεν δενουν πια?

----------


## hayabusa

*προσωρινά όλα τα βαπόρια εκτός των flying cat & Superjet (που δεν μεταφέρουν οχήματα δλδ) δένουν στον Τούρλο λόγω εργασιών που γίνονται στους χ΄ρους στάθμευσης γύρω από το παλιό λιμάνι...*

----------


## proussos

*¶γιος Δημήτριος Ερμούπολης Σύρου...ώρα 11:15 ακριβώς...το BLUE STAR Ithaki αποδίδει χαιρετισμό στην εκκλησία του νησιού...και οι άνθρωποι της εκκλησίας ανταποδίδουν.*
*Σφυρίγματα και καμπανοκρουσίες με ενορχηστρωτή την άπνοια του Σαββατιάτικου πρωϊνού...μοναδικές στιγμές !*
ithaki.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο Προυσσος εμφανιστηκε στα παλια του λιμερια........!!!Καταπληκτικη φωτο!! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Blue Star Ithaki*, άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, 5 Ιουνίου 2009...
Χαρισμένη στους Ben Bruce και Proussos.

blue star ithaki.jpg

blue star ithaki 01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντα βλεπεις τις φωτο απο τη δικη σου οπτικη γωνια γι αυτο και ξεχωριζουν!

----------


## Naias II

Apollon οι φωτο σου έχουν πανέμορφα χρώματα :wink:

----------


## polykas

_Έν-πλω από Σύρο προς Τήνο..._

2.jpg

4.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Φτάνοντας στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου..._


P6070289 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> _Έν-πλω από Σύρο προς Τήνο..._
> 
> 2.jpg
> 
> 4.jpg


Μήπως χρειάζεστε και ένα Tinos Traffic??:lol::lol:

----------


## Leo

Αν το βάλουμε στο  μικροσκόπειο Γιώργο μπορεί και με είμαι στον Βιολογικό....  :Very Happy: , εκει κάτω απο το αεροδρόμιο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Blue Star Ithaki...*Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 6 Ιουνίου 2009.

DSCN1200.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελεια χρωματα!!!Τελεια φωτογραφια!!!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αυγουστος 2007 και ο βαπορας εινα ετοιμος για το γνωστο του δρομολογιοmykonos-tinos 2007 006.jpg

----------


## japan

Μόνο που δεν είναι το Ιθακη..:lol:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μόνο που δεν είναι το Ιθακη..:lol:


Παρατηρητικοτατος φιλε japan!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

γραψτε λαθος, :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι* λιμανι Πειραια 12 Ιουνιου 2009.

DSCN1234.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο despo_

----------


## dokimakos21

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ...!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00654.JPG

DSC00656.JPG

DSC00657.JPG

DSC00658.JPG

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ...!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00660.JPG

----------


## vinman

...με αρκετό ζούμ,χθές το βράδυ,και την μηχανή τοποθετημένη πάνω σε μία μπίντα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44122

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ...!!
> DSC00654.JPG
> 
> DSC00656.JPG
> 
> DSC00657.JPG
> 
> DSC00658.JPG
> 
> ...


Μπραβο φιλε dokimakos21 πολυ καλο φωτορεπορταζ!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ...με αρκετό ζούμ,χθές το βράδυ,και την μηχανή τοποθετημένη πάνω σε μία μπίντα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44122


*Υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!Μπράβο Μάνο!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ...με αρκετό ζούμ,χθές το βράδυ,και την μηχανή τοποθετημένη πάνω σε μία μπίντα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44122


 Πολυ καλη νυχτερινη φωτο μπραβο φιλε vinman!

----------


## leonidas

Λαμπει οπως παντα το μπλε αστερι  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα περίμενε αρκετή ώρα να βγεί απο το λιμάνι το Navigator of the seas...αμέσως μετά όρμησε σαν σίφουνας και πέρασε τα φανάρια αρκετά γρήγορα..!!
Για τους φίλους Maroulis Nikos,Rocinante,Polykas και Nikos V...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44241

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44242

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44243

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44244

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44245

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σήμερα περίμενε αρκετή ώρα να βγεί απο το λιμάνι το Navigator of the seas...αμέσως μετά όρμησε σαν σίφουνας και πέρασε τα φανάρια αρκετά γρήγορα..!!
> Για τους φίλους Maroulis Nikos,Rocinante,Polykas και Nikos V...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44241
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44242
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44243
> 
> ...


Μανωλη ευχαριστω!!Ακομη μια.....

.P5110131_resize.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Μανωλη ευχαριστω!!Ακομη μια.....
> 
> .Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44533


 
...και τρείς εν πλώ..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44542

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44543

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44544

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά.
Αφιερωμένη σε Νίκο Μαρούλη - Νikos V

----------


## diagoras

Φουντο και οι δυο :Wink: .Πολυ ομορφη φωτο....

----------


## raflucgr

on arrival in Piraeus on 16/08/08.

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6 άφιξη στον Πειραιά φωτο από το Χίος

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6 ¶φιξη στον Πειραιά.
DSCF0725.jpg

DSCF0726.jpg

DSCF0727.jpg

DSCF0728.jpg

DSCF0729.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ¶φιξη στον Πειραιά.
> Αφιερωμένη σε Νίκο Μαρούλη - Νikos V


Σε ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> ¶φιξη στον Πειραιά.
> Αφιερωμένη σε Νίκο Μαρούλη - Νikos V


Να λοιπον μια φωτο για τον Trakman και τον Νικο Μαρουλη.......

P6190155_resize.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Να λοιπον μια φωτο για τον Trakman και τον Νικο Μαρουλη.......
> 
> P6190155_resize.JPG


Υπέροχη Νικόλα!! Σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## xidianakis

δεν εχω σχολια για τις φωτογραφιες! ειναι απιθανες.. 

μηπως γνωριζετε τι τιμες εχει στα επαγγελματικα οχηματα για την συρο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Να λοιπον μια φωτο για τον Trakman και τον Νικο Μαρουλη.......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46708


 
Υπέροχή Νικόλα να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:

----------


## naftopoulo

Το 2003 στην Μυκονο σε πρωτο πλανο το ITHAKI, σε δευτερο το SUPERFERRY II και τελος η πλωρη του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ...

May13~01.jpg

----------


## parianos

Η συναντηση με το Superferry 2 στο λιμανι της Τηνου...

BSI (1).jpg

BSI (2).jpg

BSI (3).jpg

BSI (4).jpg

BSI (5).jpg

----------


## parianos

και η συνεχεια....

BSI (6).jpg

BSI (7).jpg

BSI (8).jpg

BSI (9).jpg

----------


## parianos

Η συναντηση με το Θεολογος Π. εξω απο το λιμανι της Τηνου...

THNOS 103.jpg

THNOS 104.jpg

THNOS 105.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 στον Πειραιά .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Παριανό.

----------


## parianos

> 3/7 στον Πειραιά .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Παριανό.


Ωραια φωτο, ευχαριστω....

----------


## laz94

Προχθεσινή αναχώριση για το γνωστό δρομολόγιο....
100_1169.jpg
100_1170.jpg
100_1171.jpg

και μια εξώ από το μεγάλο λιμάνι πάνω από τον Φοίβο....

100_1193.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 Πειραιάς είσοδος στο λιμάνι φωτο από το κατάστρωμα του Νήσος Χίος
DSCF1013.jpg

DSCF1014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ithaki προ μετασκευης

bs ith- par- nax (62).JPG

----------


## giorgos....

blue star ithaki χθές βράδυ στον Πειραιά..
P7140737.jpg

----------


## aeroplanos

> BLUE STAR ithaki προ μετασκευης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49205


Εχει υποστει μετασκευη το Ιθάκη? Δεν το ήξερα...Γνωρίζετε τι είδους, προς ενημερωση μας?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Το φουγάρο του......και επίσης στην πρύμνη του για να μοιάζει με τα αδελφάκια του....

----------


## marsant

To φουγαρο του δεν το πειραξαν, το μονο που αλλαξαν ηταν μια προεκταση στο 3 deck.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Νομίζω ότι έχει γίνει και αλλαγή στο φουγάρο του......κάπου το έχουμε συζητησει......συγκεκριμένα στις σελίδες 7-8 του νύματος του βαποριού.....

----------


## diagoras

Εχει γινει και εχουν ψηλωσει οι ''καμιναδες''(συγνωμη αλλα δεν ξερω την ναυτικη ορολογια της λεξης) :Sad: που βγαζουν τον καπνο για να μοιαζει πιο πολυ με τα αδερφα του

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ακριβώς.......στην σελίδα 7 το έχουμε συζητήσει.....

----------


## aeroplanos

Οκ ευχαριστω για την αμεση ενημερωση..

----------


## Giorgos_D

Η φωτογραφία του Ben Bruce ειναι μετά την πρώτη μετασκευή (αλλαγή σχήματος τσιμινιέρας, κλεισιμο ανοιγματων ανω γκαραζ, μετατροπή πρυμνιών καταστρωμάτων) και πριν τη δεύτερη μετασκευή (αναμορφωση εσωτερικών χώρων, επεκταση των πρυμνιών καταστρωμάτων). Αν και με την πρώτη του άφιξη στον Πειραια, εγινε μια μικρη αναμορφωση εσωτερικών χώρων, πριν ακομα αυτοι χρησιμοποιηθούν, τοποθετωντας τα Goody's.

----------


## Nikos_V

> blue star ithaki χθές βράδυ στον Πειραιά..
> P7140737.jpg


Γιωργη πολυ ωραια η φωτο.... :Wink: 
Να λοιπον και μια απο μενα με φρεσκο βορια!!!!!

P6190176_resize.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

άπαιχτη.. γίνεται άνετα αφίσα σε πρακτορείο..

----------


## Leo

> άπαιχτη.. γίνεται άνετα αφίσα σε πρακτορείο..


Συμφωνώ με τον Γιώργο... είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αφιξη στον πειραια

100_1049.jpg

100_1052.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Συναντηση χθες με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ εξω απο την Τηνο..!

P7160041.JPG

P7160042.JPG

P7160043.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Blue Star Ithaki...*
_φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO055.jpg

_Xαρισμένη στον φίλο dokimakos21._

----------


## dokimakos21

Συναντηση αστεριων στην Τηνο..!!Χαρισμενη στον ΤΣΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ..!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Οι χορευτικες ικανοτητες του πλοιου κ Εν πλω απο Τηνο για Μυκονο..!!

----------


## .voyager

Kατάπλωρη εν πλω του Ithaki σε μικρή ανάλυση.
IMG_5027.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελεια Χρηστο!!!!!Ημουν σιγουρος οτι αυτη η φωτο θα γραψει!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## pantogias

ΑΠό το ταξίδι του nautilia στην Τήνο, το BS Ιθάκη μπαίνει στο λιμάνι, Απρίλιος 2009:

P4123869p.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Στον καλό φίλο Νίκο V μία φωτό σημερινή ερχόμενο από την όμορφη Σύρο...*


*1.jpg*

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Στον καλό φίλο Νίκο V μία φωτό σημερινή ερχόμενο από την όμορφη Σύρο...*
> 
> 
> *1.jpg*


Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργη να σε καλα!! :Wink: Να λοιπον και μια απο εμενα....

P6190169_resize.JPG

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους pantogias,polykas και Nikosv,η προσπέραση του Ιθάκη στον ¶γιο Γεώργιο στο Κυριακάτικο ταξίδι του Ναυτιλία... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά σκίσατε με τις φωτογραφίες σας ! Μπράβο !

----------


## nickosps

Πωπω ρε παιδιά τι φωτογραφιάρες είναι αυτές!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε polykas η φωτογραφια σου εσκισε!!!!!Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο ολους σας!!!!

----------


## marsant

Βρηκα ενα βιντεακι με το ΙΘΑΚΗ να περναει δυσκολες στιγμες...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6LJg...eature=related

----------


## hayabusa

*καταπληκτικό. μου θυμίζει την περυσινή μου επιστροφή από Μύκονο που ήταν με γεμάτο 8άρι (παίζει και παραπάνω, δε θυμαμαι)...στο κάβο ντόρο ειδικά το καράβι έκανε τούμπες και ένας τρελός ήταν στο κατάστρωμα και χάζευε τη μανιασμέν η θάλασσα. 

όποιος βρει το όνομα του τρελού κερδίζει καραμέλα*

----------


## nickosps

Όχι ρε συ! Δεν γίνονται αυτά! Εκπληκτικό!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Απιστευτο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλα και τα βαποράκια αυτά δεν θα τα χαρακτήριζα και ότι καλύτερο στον καιρό... Κουνίστρες Α' διαλογής θα έλεγα!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ε καλα και τα βαποράκια αυτά δεν θα τα χαρακτήριζα και ότι καλύτερο στον καιρό... Κουνίστρες Α' διαλογής θα έλεγα!


 
Αποστολε για πες στα παιδια στο φορουμ τι ... κρουαζιερα κανεις με γεματο 10 αρι οταν μπαινεις στο Γιβραλταρ... :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ε καλα και τα βαποράκια αυτά δεν θα τα χαρακτήριζα και ότι καλύτερο στον καιρό... Κουνίστρες Α' διαλογής θα έλεγα!


Με τον καιρό απο πλώρα και μασκα η κατασταση ειναι τραγική....
Με τον καιρό στην μπαντα τα πραγματα καπως φτιαχνουν, και 
με τον καιρό πρυμα και δευτερόπρυμα η συμπεριφορά ειναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## diagoras

Και το ithaki σε σχεση με τα αδερφακια του πεταει σχετικα λιγα απονερα σε καιρους.Ετσι και ηταν στη θεση του ενα απ τα δυο ουτε που θα φαινοταν απ τους αφρους:mrgreen:

----------


## polykas

_Πλησιάζοντας την Τήνο..._




P7270166.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Τρομερη!!!Ετοιμο να μας φαει ειναι :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Μανούβρα ακριβείας από τον εξαιρετικό Cpt Πεφάνη..._

P7220504.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Polykas δε φτιάχτηκαν ακόμα οι λέξεις που να φανερώνουν την υπέρτατη έκπληξη που έπαθα βλέποντας την!!!Τελεια!!

Διόρθωση: το σχόλιο πήγαινε για τη προτελευταία αλλά βλέποντας τη τελευταία μάλλον παω για το υπογλώσσιο.

----------


## polykas

_Και μια κοντινή λήψη..._


P7220505.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχες ολες οι φωτογραφιες φιλε polyka απ την πανεμορφη Τηνο

----------


## polykas

_Μήπως σφήνωσε?????_


P7270076.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Πλώρη..._

P7270162.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> _Μήπως σφήνωσε?????_
> 
> 
> P7270076.JPG


 Ολο αναποδα να ξεσφηνωσει

----------


## polykas

*Για τον Μαρούλι η άφιξη του πλοίου...*


P7270107.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Θα την γλυτώσουμε???????_

P7230212.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

> _Θα την γλυτώσουμε???????_
> 
> P7230212.JPG


Αυτοί μπορεί εμείς απο το εγκεφαλικό όχι!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ποσο θα μας τρελάνεις απόψε? έχεις και πιο απίθανο ύλικο?!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Για τον Μαρούλι η άφιξη του πλοίου...*
> 
> 
> P7270107.JPG


Τα σχόλια είναι περιτά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Polycas...

----------


## Nick_Pet

Μας ξετίναξε ο Polykas. Αριστουργήματα όλες  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Μπραβο POLYKAS εξαιρετικες !!!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε polykas!!!

----------


## Charlie Haas

παδια ξερετε γιατι το ithaki ξαναγυριζει Συρο τωρα ? δεν πηγε Τηνο , πήγε στα μισα και  τωρα ξαναγυριζει

----------


## giorgosss

> _Πλησιάζοντας την Τήνο..._


Φίλε Γιώργο μήπως τυγχάνει να έχεις αυτήν την Φ Ω Τ Ο Γ Ρ Α Φ Ι Α Ρ Α και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση?? :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες φιλε polyka..... :Razz: Αρε Τηνο με τουσ αεριδες σου...!!

----------


## Natsios

Γεια σου polyka με τα ΠΟΛΥ ωραια σου! Συνεχισε για μας που εχουμε μεινει πισω φετος

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI σε στενη επαφη με τα κυματα κοντα στα Γιουρα..!!*

----------


## polykas

_Mετά την όμορφη φωτό του φίλου Φώτη ,να βάλω και εγώ μία φωτό, με την άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο..._

P7270069.JPG

----------


## laz94

> _Mετά την όμορφη φωτό του φίλου Φώτη ,να βάλω και εγώ μία φωτό, με την άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο..._
> 
> P7270069.JPG


Τέλεια φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Τα μπουριά του φουγάρου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51339

----------


## giorgos....

το blue star ithaki έτοιμο να περάσει τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο..

----------


## giorgos....

χθεσινή άφιξη του blue star ithaki απο το τοπικό δρομολόγιο της Πάρου..
P8020095.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Η πλώρη του... 

DSC02704.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

¶φιξη στην Τήνο ! Βαδίζοντας...

----------


## Rocinante

Κατα την αρχαιοτητα στην Τηνο λατρευονταν ο Ποσειδωνας.
Φαινεται οτι παραμενει και εστειλε ενα υδατινο ιππο να συνοδευσει το πλοιο.
Στους Leo, TSS APOLLON και ολη την παρεα.

P7290703.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη! σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση, προσεχως θα ανταποδωσω.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κατα την αρχαιοτητα στην Τηνο λατρευονταν ο Ποσειδωνας.
> Φαινεται οτι παραμενει και εστειλε ενα υδατινο ιππο να συνοδευσει το πλοιο.
> Στους Leo, TSS APOLLON και ολη την παρεα.
> 
> P7290703.JPG


:shock::shock::shock::shock: Τίποτα άλλο δεν λέω.....Ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## nickosps

> Κατα την αρχαιοτητα στην Τηνο λατρευονταν ο Ποσειδωνας.
> Φαινεται οτι παραμενει και εστειλε ενα υδατινο ιππο να συνοδευσει το πλοιο.
> Στους Leo, TSS APOLLON και ολη την παρεα.


Κοιτάξτε να δείτε τι παιχνίδια μπορεί να κάνει η θάλασσα...'Η μήπως όχι? Μήπως στ'αλήθεια υπάρχει αυτό το κρυστάλλινο θαλάσσιο άτι? Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Rocinante

Φετος βγηκανε πολλες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου.
Και μετα το Aqua μια τορπιλη και εδω...

P7300815.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Φετος βγηκανε πολλες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου.
> Και μετα το Aqua μια τορπιλη και εδω...
> 
> P7300815.JPG


*Σαν πολλές τορπίλες να πέσανε τελευταία...Αντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Σαν πολλές τορπίλες να πέσανε τελευταία...Αντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!*


 Και που εισαι ακομα.
Και σε καμια βδομαδα ερχεται και ο TSS APOLLON Θα γινει εδω Pearl Harbour...

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Σαν πολλές τορπίλες να πέσανε τελευταία...Αντώνη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!*


Γιάννη φοβάμαι ότι ο ελληνικός στόλος θα μειωθέι σημαντικά το 2009.....Ο Ποσειδώνας φταίει και για αυτό......:mrgreen::mrgreen: Σε ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη!! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και που εισαι ακομα.
> Και σε καμια βδομαδα ερχεται και ο TSS APOLLON Θα γινει εδω Pearl Harbour...


Φιλε rocinante συνεχιζω να γεμιζω το σεντουκι, σε λιγες ημερες θα αρχισω να αδειαζω φωτογραφιες στο φορουμ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Blue Star Ithaki...* 15 Αυγούστου 2009, γιορτινό και το πιο όμορφα σημαιοστολισμένο, μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του νησιού της Μεγαλόχαρης. Αξίζει ένα Μπράβο στο πλήρωμά του.

DSCN2823.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο στον καπεταν Σπυρο.
Μπραβο, μπραβο, μπραβο...

----------


## Leo

Καπετάν Σπύρο, 
σε εσάς και το πλήρωμα σας θέλω να πω ευχαριστώ προσωπικά γιατί διδάσκετε ήθος και ανθρωπιά. Να είστε καλά και να έχετε καλά ταξίδια πάντα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...*Τηνος 15-8-2009

DSCN2828.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Όντως αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Cpt Σπύρο Πεφάνη και το πλήρωμα του για τον εξαιρετικό σημαιοστολισμό του πλοίου.*

*                                           ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ*


5.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Είναι που είναι όμορφο, έβαλε και τα σημαιάκια έγινε κουκλάκι....Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους και συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα και τον καπτα Σπύρο για αυτό το δίδαγμα ηθικής....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ όλους εσάς που μας χαρίσατε υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από την χθεσινή μεγάλη μέρα και θα ήθελα να δώσω και εγώ συγχαρητήρια στο cpt Σπύρο Πεφάνη και το πλήρωμα του για τον υπέροχο σημαιοστολισμό του πλοίου.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να σας ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσται μαζι μας είναι σαν να είμαστε εκεί...
Συγχαρητήρια στον cpt Σπύρο για το ήθος και τον αλτρουισμό του και σε όλο το πληρωμα του blue star ithaki.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*... Τηνος 11-8-2009.

DSCN2349.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Maroulis Nikos_

----------


## vinman

Μανουβράροντας στον Πειραιά στις 31 Ιουλίου λίγο πρίν τις 8 το βραδάκι..!!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλη την παρέα της Τήνου!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μανουβράροντας στον Πειραιά στις 31 Ιουλίου λίγο πρίν τις 8 το βραδάκι..!!!
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλη την παρέα της Τήνου!!


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε vinman!!!

----------


## polykas

*Φτάνοντας στην Τήνο σήμερα...*

*1.jpg*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε πολυκα οπως παντα αψογος!!!Τελεια φωτογραφια!!!!!

----------


## laz94

Για τον rocinante.......
Πειραιας 31/7/2009....
10 λεπτά πριν την βραδυνη αναχωριση για Παρο...
100_1479.JPG

----------


## notias

*ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΕ......*
*«ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ POLYKA»*

100_4161.JPG
ΤΗΝΟΣ 16/8/2009

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*... Τηνος 11-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52589
> _χαρισμενη στον Maroulis Nikos_


Υπέροχη TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλα  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σχόλιο με μια λέξη:* Οι ζαβοντηνιακοί*

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τον rocinante.......
> Πειραιας 31/7/2009....
> 10 λεπτά πριν την βραδυνη αναχωριση για Παρο...
> 100_1479.JPG


 Σε ευχαριστω Λαζαρε.
Ολο το φορουμ μαλλον εχει καταλαβει τα γουστα μου  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Στην Τηνο 22-9-2005 
σάρωση0016.jpg 
Σε ολους τους Τηνιακους

----------


## Rocinante

> Στην Τηνο 22-9-2005 
> Σε ολους τους Τηνιακους


 Ευχαριστουμε diagoras αν και μεχρι να δω την ημερομηνια ψαχνομουνα βλεποντας το λιμανι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Στην Τηνο 22-9-2005 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52907 
> Σε ολους τους Τηνιακους


Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## diagoras

Να σται καλα και θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Οπως ειχα υποσχεθει αλλη μια φωτογραφια του blue star ithaki στην Τηνο 
σάρωση0017.jpg 
Στους ΤSS APOLLON rocinate και σε ολους τους Τηνιακους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Blue Star Ithaki*...Τηνος 10-8-2009.

DSCN2261.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο diagoras_

----------


## citcoc

Σε λιγο καιρο θα το καμαρωνουμε να ξεκιναει απο ραφηνα γιατι λογικα το ιθακη θα ειναι αυτο που θα αντικαταστησει το superferry...!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Έχει ειπωθεί αρκετές φορές αλλά νομίζω <<δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς>> αργεί ακόμα αυτή η στιγμή εκτός αν 
  Ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## Leo

Τα τελευταία χρόνια γίνεται ακριβώς το αντίθετο, τι άλλαξε και θεωρείτε αυτό πιθανό?

----------


## MILTIADIS

μπραβο στους diagoras και tss apollon για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες!
προφανως το ιθακη θα παει ραφηνα μολις ερθουν τα νεοτευκτα,σωστα?
ενταξει,πολυ καλο το σουπερφερυ,αλλα μην ξεχναμε και την ηλικια του. :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

> μπραβο στους diagoras και tss apollon για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες!
> προφανως το ιθακη θα παει ραφηνα μολις ερθουν τα νεοτευκτα,σωστα?
> ενταξει,πολυ καλο το σουπερφερυ,αλλα μην ξεχναμε και την ηλικια του.


 Ας ερθουν πρωτα τα νεοτευκτα και ως τοτε πολλα μπορει να εχουν γινει  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Blue Star Ithaki*...Τηνος 10-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52947
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο diagoras_


 Ευχαριστω πολυ ΤSS APOLLON.Yπεροχη!!!

----------


## Leo

Κι ο κλήρος έπεσε στον τρίτο... στον T.S.S. APOLLON, που φέτος έκανε "μεταπτυχικό" στις Κυκλάδες

P1200161.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απο τον φιλτατο Leo φωτογραφια με τα ολα της!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλτατε Leo    πως καταφερνεται εσυ και ο rocinante να φωτογραφιζετε τις τορπιλες?

----------


## Leo

Είμαστε πολεμοχαρείς τύποι....  :Razz:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Blue Star Ithaki*...Τηνος 27-7-2009.

DSCN1789.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Leo_.

----------


## xidianakis

> F/B *Blue Star Ithaki*...Τηνος 27-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1789.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Leo_.


τρομερη φωτο! πολλα μπραβο t.s.s.! 
να κανω και μια ερωτηση? με τι φωτογραφικη ειναι τραβιγμενη η φωτο αυτη?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> τρομερη φωτο! πολλα μπραβο t.s.s.! 
> να κανω και μια ερωτηση? με τι φωτογραφικη ειναι τραβιγμενη η φωτο αυτη?


 Με ψηφιακη τσεπης 5.1 megapixels.

----------


## Rocinante

> Με ψηφιακη τσεπης 5.1 megapixels.


Οταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι καλλιτεχνης σαν τον TSS APOLLON και με θυροτηλεφωνο μπορει να βγαλει αγγελους...
Για αλλη μια μακρυνη για τον TSS APOLLON αλλα και σε κατι φιλους που τωρα τελευταια δηλωσαν το ενδιαφερον τους για τους τορπιλισμους  :Wink: 

P7270326.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Οταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι καλλιτεχνης σαν τον TSS APOLLON και με θυροτηλεφωνο μπορει να βγαλει αγγελους...
> Για αλλη μια μακρυνη για τον TSS APOLLON αλλα και σε κατι φιλους που τωρα τελευταια δηλωσαν το ενδιαφερον τους για τους τορπιλισμους 
> 
> P7270326.JPG


Φοβερή φωτογραφία Αντώνη.....τώρα την έφαγε από αριστερά....Ας πρόσεχε!!!:mrgreen: Να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Φοβερή φωτογραφία Αντώνη.....τώρα την έφαγε από αριστερά....Ας πρόσεχε!!!:mrgreen: Να 'σαι καλά!!!


Ιδου ο πρωτος εκδηλωθηκε  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ιδου ο πρωτος εκδηλωθηκε


Ε μα τι να κάνω?? Όπως και να το δείς είναι μία στιγμή που δύσκολα θα πετύχεις....ειδικά εγώ...!!! Οπότε την λάτρεψα!! Για να το πετύχεις πρέπει να έχει στηθεί και να πατήσεις κουμπί άμεσα....Αλλιώς χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο....:mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

> Είμαστε πολεμοχαρείς τύποι.... .


Ναι...
Προσεχε...
Μετα τον Τζεκινς Χαν μας προεκειψε και ο Leo χαν...
Λαοι ολου του κοσμου τρεμετε...
Οριστε μια χαλαρωτικη για σενα μπας και ηρεμησει το αιμα σου που βραζει και γλυτωσει και ο πλανητης, δηλαδη οχι τιποτα αλλο... 

P8050538.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι καλλιτεχνης σαν τον TSS APOLLON και με θυροτηλεφωνο μπορει να βγαλει αγγελους...
> Για αλλη μια μακρυνη για τον TSS APOLLON αλλα και σε κατι φιλους που τωρα τελευταια δηλωσαν το ενδιαφερον τους για τους τορπιλισμους 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53104


Φιλε rocinante ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και ανταποδιδω.

DSCN2414.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη φιλε rocinate αλλα μπορει καποιοι φαν των τορπιλων μπορει ξενερωσαν με αυτη την φωτογραφια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πανεμορφη αλλα μπορει καποιοι φαν των τορπιλων ξενερωσαν με αυτη την φωοτγραφια.


 Φιλε diagora  την ανεβασα για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο αρκετες τορπιλες πεσανε σημερα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε diagora την ανεβασα για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο αρκετες τορπιλες πεσανε σημερα.


TSS APOLLON πεσανε ολα τα μηνυματα μαζι και εγινε ενα μικρο μπλεξιμο αν δεις την ωρα. Ο Διαγορας αναφεροταν στην δικια μου φωτο πιο πανω. Γιατι η δικια σου ειναι ζωγραφια.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Οταν ο ανθρωπος ειναι καλλιτεχνης σαν τον TSS APOLLON και με θυροτηλεφωνο μπορει να βγαλει αγγελους...
> Για αλλη μια μακρυνη για τον TSS APOLLON αλλα και σε κατι φιλους που τωρα τελευταια δηλωσαν το ενδιαφερον τους για τους τορπιλισμους 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53104


*Και εγώ μετά τον Νίκο δηλώνω φαν των τορπιλισμών!!Υπέροχη και αυτή Αντώνη!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> TSS APOLLON πεσανε ολα τα μηνυματα μαζι και εγινε ενα μικρο μπλεξιμο αν δεις την ωρα. Ο Διαγορας αναφεροταν στην δικια μου φωτο πιο πανω. Γιατι η δικια σου ειναι ζωγραφια.


Φιλε rocinante φαντασου τι εχει να γινει στο φορουμ οταν επιστρεψουν και οι υπολιποι φιλοι μας απο το νησι!

----------


## diagoras

Για να τελειωσει η παρεξηγηση και το off-topic αναφερομουν στην φωτο του rocinate και διορθωσα και το μηνυμα.Πεσανε πολλα μαζι οπως λεει και ο δασκαλος.Οσο για την φωτο σου TSS APOLLON και αυτη ζωγραφια ειναι

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φιλε rocinante φαντασου τι εχει να γινει στο φορουμ οταν επιστρεψουν και οι υπολιποι φιλοι μας απο το νησι!


Τι???????? Είστε κι άλλοι???????????? Αμανννν!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για να τελειωσει η παρεξηγηση και το off-topic αναφερομουν στην φωτο του rocinate και διορθωσα και το μηνυμα.Πεσανε πολλα μαζι οπως λεει και ο δασκαλος.Οσο για την φωτο σου TSS APOLLON και αυτη ζωγραφια ειναι


Φιλε diagoras δεν υπαρχει παρεξηγηση εδω ειμαστε ολοι μια υπεροχη παρεα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Blue Star Ithaki*...Τηνος 29-7-2009.
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο diagoras._

DSCN1846.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Οπως παντα απλα υπεροχη!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Φιλε rocinante φαντασου τι εχει να γινει στο φορουμ οταν επιστρεψουν και οι υπολιποι φιλοι μας απο το νησι!


 
Ελπιζω να ειστε ετοιμοι για αυριο φιλοι μου...!!Ειδικα εσυ roci κ φυσικα ο δασκαλος...!! :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ελπιζω να ειστε ετοιμοι για αυριο φιλοι μου...!!Ειδικα εσυ roci κ φυσικα ο δασκαλος...!!


Φιλε dokimakos21  Ανυπομονω να δω και να θαυμασω!!!

----------


## vinman

Μέχρι να γυρίσουν οι φίλοι μας απο το νησί και αρχίσουν οι βομβαρδισμοί ας δούμε και μια Πειραιώτικη πάνω απο το Κρήτη ΙΙ,Παρασκευή 31 Ιουλίου,8 παρά το βραδάκι...!!!
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους TSS APOLLON,Leo,Rocinante,Polykas και dokimakos21!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53255

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μέχρι να γυρίσουν οι φίλοι μας απο το νησί και αρχίσουν οι βομβαρδισμοί ας δούμε και μια Πειραιώτικη πάνω απο το Κρήτη ΙΙ,Παρασκευή 31 Ιουλίου,8 παρά το βραδάκι...!!!
> Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους TSS APOLLON,Leo,Rocinante,Polykas και dokimakos21!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53255


Φιλε vinman φωτογραφια ονειρο!!! σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μέχρι να γυρίσουν οι φίλοι μας απο το νησί και αρχίσουν οι βομβαρδισμοί ας δούμε και μια Πειραιώτικη πάνω απο το Κρήτη ΙΙ,Παρασκευή 31 Ιουλίου,8 παρά το βραδάκι...!!!
> Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους TSS APOLLON,Leo,Rocinante,Polykas και dokimakos21!!


 Μανωλη νομιζω οτι το επιπεδο ποιοτητας φωτογραφιων σου εχει ξεφυγει εντελως. Δηλαδη οσο περνα ο καιρος η κατασταση σου επιδεινωνεται. Αυτους τους συνδυασμους που κανεις με τα χρωματα και κυριως με το φως ειναι το κατι αλλο. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου αφιερωνεις τετοια φωτογραφια.

----------


## polykas

> Μέχρι να γυρίσουν οι φίλοι μας απο το νησί και αρχίσουν οι βομβαρδισμοί ας δούμε και μια Πειραιώτικη πάνω απο το Κρήτη ΙΙ,Παρασκευή 31 Ιουλίου,8 παρά το βραδάκι...!!!
> Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους TSS APOLLON,Leo,Rocinante,Polykas και dokimakos21!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53255


*Σημερινή άφιξη στην Τήνο του όμορφου βαποριού...*

polykas-5.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Σημερινή άφιξη στην Τήνο του όμορφου βαποριού...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53415


Μεγαλειο!!!

----------


## polykas

*Στο νησί των Ανέμων...*

*Αφιερώνεται στον καλό φίλο Απόλλων,Φώτη,Roci,Roi ,Ben bruce,Leo,Marouli,Notia,Σκορπιό...*

POLYKAS..jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Στο νησί των Ανέμων...*
> 
> *Αφιερώνεται στον καλό φίλο Απόλλων,Φώτη,Roci,Roi ,Ben bruce,Leo,Marouli,Notia,Σκορπιό...*
> 
> POLYKAS..jpg


Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Polyka και ανταποδιδω.
F/B *Blue Star Ithaki...* Tηνος 7-8-2009.

DSCN2258.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *vinman*  
_Μέχρι να γυρίσουν οι φίλοι μας απο το νησί και αρχίσουν οι βομβαρδισμοί ας δούμε και μια Πειραιώτικη πάνω απο το Κρήτη ΙΙ,Παρασκευή 31 Ιουλίου,8 παρά το βραδάκι...!!!
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους TSS APOLLON,Leo,Rocinante,Polykas και dokimakos21!!






 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από polykas


Στο νησί των Ανέμων...


_


> *Αφιερώνεται στον καλό φίλο Απόλλων,Φώτη,Roci,Roi ,Ben bruce,Leo,Marouli,Notia,Σκορπιό...*
> 
> POLYKAS..jpg


Σας ευχαριστω κ τους 2 κ ανταποδιδω με μια απο την Συρο...

P8140691.JPG

----------


## Leo

Αντιθέτως εγώ που είμαι από τη Σύρο θα σας χαρίσω μια από την Τήνο
για τους T.S.S. APOLLON, dokimakos21, rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Ben Βruce, polykas, Maroulis Nikos, Notias, Lakis, Φανούλα και τα νέα Τηνιακά μέλη... (φωτογραφία: Νάση από το Σoύπερφερυ ΙΙ).

P1030651 (2).jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια καπτεν..... :Razz: Ευχαριστω πολυ..!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες,να στε καλά σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## diagoras

Μπραβο σε ολους και ειδικα στον καπταιν για την ωραια γωνια ληψης.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αντιθέτως εγώ που είμαι από τη Σύρο θα σας χαρίσω μια από την Τήνο
> για τους T.S.S. APOLLON, dokimakos21, rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Ben Βruce, polykas, Maroulis Nikos, Notias, Lakis, Φανούλα και τα νέα Τηνιακά μέλη... (φωτογραφία: Νάση από το Σoύπερφερυ ΙΙ).
> 
> P1030651 (2).jpg


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
F/B *Blue Star Ithaki*...Tηνος 27-7-2009. 

DSCN1803.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια Γιώργο  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

P1030655tth.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Η συνέχεια Γιώργο 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53518


...η συνεχεια φιλτατε Leo...ημουν και εγω εκει?

DSCN1804.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Πραγματικα υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σας. Σας ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις και ανταποδιδω.

P7290718.JPG

----------


## Leo

Παρά την "προβοκάτσια" συνεχίζω Γιώργο και σκέφτομαι να πετάξουμε τον ροσι στα απόνερα.. 

P1030658.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Leo εισαι πολυ κακος...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παρά την "προβοκάτσια" συνεχίζω Γιώργο και σκέφτομαι να πετάξουμε τον ροσι στα απόνερα.. 
> 
> P1030658.jpg


...συνεχεια λοιπον... λεω να το σκεφθουμε λιγακι ειναι καλο παιδι!

DSCN1807.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλά φέυγω ... την γλύτωσε  :Very Happy: 

P1030663.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλά φέυγω ... την γλύτωσε


Και εσυ. :Very Happy: 
Αναμενω το επομενο λαθος σου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλά φέυγω ... την γλύτωσε 
> 
> P1030663.jpg


...σε ακολουθω και εγω...φευγω...  την γλυτωσες  φιλε rocinante...  

DSCN2408.jpg

----------


## laz94

Βραδινή αναχώριση από Πειραια για Πάρο...
Για τους Leo, TSS APOLLON, rocinante και φανούλα....:razz:
100_1483.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Βραδινή αναχώριση από Πειραια για Πάρο...
> Για τους Leo, TSS APOLLON, rocinante και φανούλα....:razz:
> 100_1483.JPG


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε Λαζαρε.

----------


## polykas

*Ερχόμενο από την Σύρο.*

*Αφιερώνεται στον Cpt Leo...*

polykas.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Παρακαλώ να απαγορευτεί στον φίλο polyka να ανεβάζει τέτοιες φωτογραφίες με ακατάληλο περιεχόμενο..:shock:
¶λλη μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία.... Νά' σαι καλά..

----------


## Leo

giorgos....όταν έιδα να έχεις ποστάρει στο ΒΣ Ιθάκη περίμενα καμιά βόμβα κι από σένα.  Polyka!!! Εσύ δεν παίζεσαι  :Very Happy: , ευχαριστώ... Περαστικά σου, δεν κρυολόγησες?  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki*
*Για τον φιλο poluka k ton cpt leo*

*P8130592.JPG*

----------


## ndimitr93

Γιώργο πάλι τορπίλες???:mrgreen: Να σαι καλά..! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Γειτονα και μελλοντικε συναδελφε πλεον :Wink:  (αν ολα πανε καλα) ανεβαζεις μερα με την ημερα πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες!!!!!σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

> giorgos....όταν έιδα να έχεις ποστάρει στο ΒΣ Ιθάκη περίμενα καμιά βόμβα κι από σένα. Polyka!!! Εσύ δεν παίζεσαι , ευχαριστώ... Περαστικά σου, δεν κρυολόγησες?


Το να ζείς σε ένα απο τα νησιά μας και όταν ανοίγεις το παράθυρο σου να αντικρίζεις αυτό το θέαμα είναι ευλογία.. οι υπόλοιποι που ζούμε στην Αθήνα ας αρκεστούμε στα ταξίδια που κάνουμε.. ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά που μας χαρίζουν τέτοιες φωτογραφίες..

----------


## vinman

Για τον Polyka και τις ''άγριες''φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζει..!!
Το πλοίο στα ήρεμα νερά του Πειραιά,31 Ιουλίου στις 20.00,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Κρήτη Ι..!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53823

----------


## polykas

*Καλημέρα.Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις αφιερώσεις τους.*

*Όταν η πλώρη του Ιθάκη έρχεται απειλητικά πάνω σου ,σε ρεμέντζο του Cpt Σπύρου Πεφάνη στην Τήνο.*

polykas.jpg

----------


## mpakos

Το Blue star ithaki μπαινοντας στο λιμάνι του πειρεά στις 23-08-09 Μια μπορω να πω κάλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία με το φάρο του λιμανιού

----------


## mpakos

Και συνεχίζω..με την εισοδο του στο μεγάλο λιμανι..Ελπίζω να σας αρεσουν γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες.Οι φωτογραφίε είναι τρεαβηγμένες απο το κινητο.για αυτο συνχωρεστε με αν δεν ειναι σε τοσο καλη αναλυση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Biue Star Ithaki*...Πειραιας 14-6-2009.

DSCN1247.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον dokimakos21_.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και συνεχίζω..με την εισοδο του στο μεγάλο λιμανι..Ελπίζω να σας αρεσουν γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες.Οι φωτογραφίε είναι τρεαβηγμένες απο το κινητο.για αυτο συνχωρεστε με αν δεν ειναι σε τοσο καλη αναλυση


 Ομορφες ειναι φιλε mpakos ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## dokimakos21

> F/B *Biue Star Ithaki*...Πειραιας 14-6-2009.
> 
> DSCN1247.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον dokimakos21_.


 
Ευχαριστω πολυ κ ανταποδιδω....
F/B *Biue Star Ithaki*...Μυκονος

FOTO 1 179.jpg

Φωτο G.Pantzopoulos

----------


## polykas

_Στην Τήνο..._

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## mpakos

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια POLYKAS

----------


## Leo

Κσλημέρα καπετάν Σπύρο, σας ευχαριστώ (ξέρετε γιατί  :Wink: ), πάντα καλά ταξίδια..

Σημερινή φωτογραφία στον Πάτροκλο (από SRΙΙΙ)

P1220324bsi1.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *Blue Star Ithaki*
*Μυκονος 21.08.09*

*P8210871.JPG*

----------


## giorgos....

ας δούμε και το blue star Ithaki σε πρωινή αναχώρηση του απο Πειραιά σε μια φωτογραφία λίγο διαφορετική απο την πραγματικότητα..

P5101878.jpg

----------


## kapas

> ας δούμε και το blue star Ithaki σε πρωινή αναχώρηση του απο Πειραιά σε μια φωτογραφία λίγο διαφορετική απο την πραγματικότητα..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54460


 εισαι και πολυ πειραχτηρι!! :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ας δούμε και το blue star Ithaki σε πρωινή αναχώρηση του απο Πειραιά σε μια φωτογραφία λίγο διαφορετική απο την πραγματικότητα..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54460


 
Να είσαι καλά φίλε Γιώργο υπέροχη  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μετά την συνάντηση *εδώ* μέχρι να μπεί μέσα το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, πέρασε απο .....

Copy of PICT7140.jpg

T.S.S. APOLLON for you!! Δεν περιμένατε καλύτερη ποιότητα μ αυτό τον πανικό ε?  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μετά την συνάντηση *εδώ* μέχρι να μπεί μέσα το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, πέρασε απο .....
> 
> Copy of PICT7140.jpg
> 
> T.S.S. APOLLON for you!! Δεν περιμένατε καλύτερη ποιότητα μ αυτό τον πανικό ε?


*Φανταστική Captain!!!*

----------


## DimitrisT

:shock::shock::shock:  :Surprised: Απίστευτη,καταπληκτική,φανταστική φωτογραφία,μπράβο cpt Leo .

----------


## hayabusa

αυτά είναι κάπταιν ! βόμβες παντού  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μετά την συνάντηση *εδώ* μέχρι να μπεί μέσα το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, πέρασε απο .....
> 
> Copy of PICT7140.jpg
> 
> T.S.S. APOLLON for you!! Δεν περιμένατε καλύτερη ποιότητα μ αυτό τον πανικό ε?


Φουρκισμενος ο Αιολος αλλα... το Blue Star Ithaki και ο φωτογραφος που το αποθανατισε Αγερωχοι και οι δυο!!!
Ευχαριστω Καπταιν .

----------


## Nikos_V

Κλησπερα και καλο μηνα.Το Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια......για ολους εσας!!!!!

P7300105_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα Νίκο, μπουνατσαρισμένο σε βρίσκω, εγώ άκουσα μποφόρια και άφρισα.... σήμερα....  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Οι αερατες καπτεν δεν ειναι ακομη ετοιμες :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

P7200150_resize.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μετά την συνάντηση *εδώ* μέχρι να μπεί μέσα το ΒΣ Ιθάκη, πέρασε απο .....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54680
> 
> T.S.S. APOLLON for you!! Δεν περιμένατε καλύτερη ποιότητα μ αυτό τον πανικό ε?


*Υπέροχη καπετάνιε!!!Όταν με τέτοιο καιρό προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι και το καλύτερο....Συγχαρητήρια καπετάνιε για την δύσκολη λήψη που πραγματοποίησες,να είσαι καλά.!!*

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε captain! Φοβερή φωτογραφία!

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Polykas,Leo,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,C carolos,Nikos V,Αιγαιοπλόος...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55379

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Polykas,Leo,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,C carolos,Nikos V,Αιγαιοπλόος...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!!


 Ευχαριστουμε Μανωλη να σε καλα

----------


## dokimakos21

Ευχαριστω Μανωλη κ ανταποδιδω με μια απο την Συρο....
Χαρισμενη σε εσενα κ σε ολο το nautilia.gr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Polykas,Leo,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,C carolos,Nikos V,Αιγαιοπλόος...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55379


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω.
F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...στο λιμανι της Συρου 14-8-2009.

DSCN2632.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Polykas,Leo,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,C carolos,Nikos V,Αιγαιοπλόος...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55379


*Mανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!Να 'είσαι πάντα καλά!!!*

----------


## leonidas

Απο τα αγαπημενα πλοια των Συριανων! :Very Happy: 

BLUE STAR ITHAKI


DSCN0660.jpg

Στον υπεροχο καπετανιο αυτου του πανεμορφου πλοιου Καπεταν *Σπυρο Πεφανη !*

Στον *Λεο* που τον ευχαριστω  :Wink: 
και
Στους Συριανους και στους Τηνιακους  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Απο τα αγαπημενα πλοια των Συριανων!
> 
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI
> 
> 
> DSCN0660.jpg
> 
> Στον υπεροχο καπετανιο αυτου του πανεμορφου πλοιου Καπεταν *Σπυρο Πεφανη !*
> 
> ...


Φωτογραφια καρτποσταλ!

----------


## Leo

Λεωνίδα να μην με ευχαριστείς ή αν αισθάνεσαι ότι πρέπει να το κάνεις τότε να πω κι εγώ ευχαριστώ για την παρέα και την τρέλα σου.....  :Very Happy: 

Εν πλώ στις 29.08.09 για σένα
P1220302.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Polykas,Leo,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,C carolos,Nikos V,Αιγαιοπλόος...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55379


 Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο από την ταράτσα μου.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο από την ταράτσα μου.


Χώρο για ένα αντίσκοινο έχει η ταράτσα σου???? :Cool: 
Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο από την ταράτσα μου.


Κι εγώ μια γωνίτσα παρακαλώ  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

31/8/2009  τελευταια μερα του φετινου καλοκαιριου (ο Θεος να το κανει καλοκαιρι με 8αρια) το Ιθακη τον Αγιο Δημητριο στη Συρο

----------


## sylver23

> Κι εγώ μια γωνίτσα παρακαλώ


Εσύ μην παραπονιέσαι καθόλου...
Μια μικρή γωνιά και σε μενα παρακαλω.Δεν θα ενοχλώ καθόλου

----------


## polykas

_Τήνος 12-8-2009._

polykas.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Αριστερή στροφή..._

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Τήνος 12-8-2009._
> 
> polykas.jpg


Απιθανη φωτο φιλε polykas!

----------


## polykas

_Εν-πλώ_-

polykas 2-.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Τηνος... 
ταξιδι 106.JPG

----------


## nickosps

> Τηνος...


Μπράβο φίλε diagora! Ωραία φωτο!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Polykas,Leo,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,C carolos,Nikos V,Αιγαιοπλόος...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55379


Ευχαριστω πολυ Μανωλη!!Αυτη για σενα :Wink: 

P8090083_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Εσύ μην παραπονιέσαι καθόλου...
> Μια μικρή γωνιά και σε μενα παρακαλω.Δεν θα ενοχλώ καθόλου


Συλβεστρο εσυ ελα απο εδω λιγο ποιο ψηλα να βλεπουμε καπως ετσι.....

P8190350_resize.JPG :Cool:

----------


## laz94

> Συλβεστρο εσυ ελα απο εδω λιγο ποιο ψηλα να βλεπουμε καπως ετσι.....
> 
> P8190350_resize.JPG


Πω πω!!
Απίστευτη!Μπράβοοοο Νίκο!!!!

----------


## sylver23

> Συλβεστρο εσυ ελα απο εδω λιγο ποιο ψηλα να βλεπουμε καπως ετσι.....


Ερχομαι ερχομαι...τι ωρα εχει καράβι??

----------


## Leo

Polyka δεν παίζεσαι, οι υπόλοιποι όλοι επίσης..... δεν σας πάω καθόλου... Ζωγραφιές, ζωγραφιές, ζωγραφιές.... ευχαριστούμε και καλή συνέχεια με ρουκέτες 26x και όχι μόνο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

Ομορφιές απο όλους σας!!!!!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ κύριοι 26Χ... :Very Happy:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στη Μύκονο.

----------


## DeepBlue

Συνέχεια...

----------


## DeepBlue

Και λίγο ακόμα.Ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν.

----------


## leonidas

Μολις πριν απο λιγο ειδα στην webcam της Συρου το Ιθακη να μανουβραρει με αριστερη στροφη!!!
Να δουμε, το syros traffic ηταν εκει ;  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Εμμμ άνεμοι νότιοι αριστερές στροφές... Τα καλοκαίρια (που πας εσυ) επικρατούν Βοριάδες (μελτέμια) δεξιές στροφές επιβάλλονται... :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

> Εμμμ άνεμοι νότιοι αριστερές στροφές... Τα καλοκαίρια (που πας εσυ) επικρατούν Βοριάδες (μελτέμια) δεξιές στροφές επιβάλλονται...



Εμ, μεχρι και σ'αυτο γκαντεμια!:evil: :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κυνηγώντας τον μπρούφα.... :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56534

*Για τον Nikos V...*

----------


## Nikos_V

Αφιερωμενη στους Speedkiller, Eng, Cataman, Dimitris T, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos. :Wink: ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ :Very Happy: .


P7300081_resize.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Αφιερωμενη στους Speedkiller, Eng, Cataman, Dimitris T, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.
> 
> 
> P7300081_resize.JPG


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Νικο!!!!!! :Wink:  
εκπληκτικη!!!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αφιερωμενη στους Speedkiller, Eng, Cataman, Dimitris T, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.
> 
> 
> P7300081_resize.JPG


*Απίθανη φωτογραφία Νίκο!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Χρόνια σου Πολλά και πάλι!!!*

----------


## Nikos_V

Λαζαρε για σενα ευχαριστω ξανα!!

P8140421_resize.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...στην Τηνο 10-8-2009.

DSCN2261.jpg
_χαρισμενη   στο nautilia gr._

----------


## DimitrisT

Να σαι καλά φίλε Nikos V,αριστούργημα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση .Χρόνια πολλά,να τα εκατοστήσεις,ότι επιθυμείς.

----------


## laz94

> Λαζαρε για σενα ευχαριστω ξανα!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56550


Νίκο απίστευτη φωτογραφία!!! Όπως και η προηγούμενη!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Νικο χρονια σου πολλα. :Very Happy: 

T375.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Tήνος 12-9-2009.

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου για το νησί των ανέμων, με κοντρούλα με το Sf II...
_
polykas-.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Η φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη στον Νικο.Τηνος... 
ταξιδι 267.JPG

----------


## laz94

Και μια φωτο του πλοίου για τους φίλους: dokimakos21, trakman, Nikos_V, Leo, rocinante, leonidas, diagoras, TSS Apollon.

----------


## .voyager

To πρώτο "σταράκι", με φόντο το ναό του Σουνίου, όσο διακρίνεται τέλος πάντων.

IMG_5730.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

> _Tήνος 12-9-2009.
> 
> Αναχώρηση του πλοίου για το νησί των ανέμων, με κοντρούλα με το Sf II...
> _
> polykas-.jpg


*έγραψες Γιώργο  !!!
*

----------


## xidianakis

οι φωτο σας ειναι υπεροχες!!.... κατι αλλο, το πλοιο θα σταματησει το χειμωνα ή θα κανει το δρομολογιο του??

----------


## diagoras

αφιξη στην Τηνο.Για τους φιλους Nikos_v,laz94,tss apollon,leonidas

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 15-8-2009.

DSCN2828.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,laz94._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 15-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56877
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,laz94._


*Πραγματικά υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά δάσκαλε, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!*

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 15-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56877
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,laz94._


 Ευχαριστω πολυ δασκαλε.Η επομενη για σενα και τον Νισσος Μυκονος 
ταξιδι 234.JPG

----------


## laz94

> αφιξη στην Τηνο.Για τους φιλους Nikos_v,laz94,tss apollon,leonidas





> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 15-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56877
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,laz94._


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις και τι πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σας! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο πριν λίγες ημέρες.Φίλε voyager ήσουν κι εσυ εκεί :Wink:  
P9081095.JPG

P9081096.JPG

P9081097.JPG

P9081098.JPG

P9081099.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Δεν το 'ξερα να πάμε μαζί για φώτος, οι φίλοι μου με κοροϊδεύουν  :Cool: 
Ωραίος!

----------


## DeepBlue

Συνέχεια... 

P9081100.JPG

P9081101.JPG

P9081102.JPG

P9081103.JPG

P9081104.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Και 2 για το τέλος. 

P9081105.JPG

P9081106.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

> Δεν το 'ξερα να πάμε μαζί για φώτος, οι φίλοι μου με κοροϊδεύουν 
> Ωραίος!


Την επόμενη φορά θα πάμε παρέα.Όσο για αυτούς που κοροιδεύουν...μην σε νοιάζει...τη δουλειά σου εσύ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Τηνος 7-9-2009... 
ταξιδι 265.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Eν-πλώ για την Μύκονο..._


polykas.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> _Eν-πλώ για την Μύκονο..._
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57117


¶ψογος όπως πάντα.Και ευχαριστώ πολύ.Ξέρεις εσυ...

----------


## cpt babis

Σημερινη αναχωρηση απο το Πειραια του BLUE STAR ITHAKI και αφιερωνεται σε ολους τους Συριανους του nautilia.gr και ιδιαιτερα στον cpt Leo και NikosV  :Wink: 
DSC00321.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Aυγουστιάτικη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο...

Αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους ελμεψη,Φιλιππος Αιγιο,DeepBlue,hayabysa._

polykas.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

> _Aυγουστιάτικη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο...
> 
> Αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους ελμεψη,Φιλιππος Αιγιο,DeepBlue,hayabysa._
> 
> polykas.JPG


Καλά τώρα τι να πούμε??? Τρελανέ μας βραδυατικά:shock::shock::shock: Απλά τέλειος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μλου Σταρ Ιθακι*..._Μυκονος 4-8-2009._

DSCN2086.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο polykas_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...στην Τηνο 11-8-2009.

DSCN2347.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas,diagoras,despo._

----------


## diagoras

Τηνος 5-9-2009 
ταξιδι 231.JPG 
Στους φλους tss apollon,polykas

----------


## vinman

Σύρος 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57503

----------


## vinman

¶φιξη στην Τήνο Σάββατο 19-09!
Για τους φίλους Polykas,TSS APOLLON,Rocinante!

----------


## roussosf

Μια φωτο απο τις ΚΑΛΕΣ μερας του καλοκαιριου ταξιδευοντας λιγο πριν την Συρο

DSC00057.JPG

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

πολυ ωραια φωτο! η δυναμη της φυσης συνδυαζεται με την τεχνολογικηδημιουργια...

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

πολυ ωραιες φωτο, αλλα κ πολυ ωραιο πλοιο! Αληθεια, ποτε παει για τον ετησιο δεξαμενισμο;

----------


## vinman

Για τον Nikos V!
Μία φωτογραφία απο ψηλά...!!!!

----------


## vinman

Μανούβρα του Καπτά Σπύρου Πεφάνη το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε στην Τήνο....!!!
*Ένας εκπληκτικός Καπετάνιος....ένας υπέροχος άνθρωπος!!*
Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σ'αυτόν και στον Leo μιας και η μανούβρα έγινε με φόντο το Superferry II...!!!
Κινήσεις με χειρουργική ακρίβεια απο τον Καπτα-Σπύρο!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57606

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57607

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57608

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57609


...καλά ταξίδια να έχεις πάντα Καπεταν-Σπύρο!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57610

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τους vinman,Trakman,cpt babis :Very Happy: 

P8170205_resize.JPG

P7300085_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Τηνος 4-9-2009 
ταξιδι 109.JPG 
Στους φιλους tss apollon,nikos_v,vinman

----------


## Nikos_V

> Τηνος 4-9-2009 
> ταξιδι 109.JPG 
> Στους φιλους tss apollon,nikos_v,vinman


Ευχαριστω πολυ diagora :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Για τους vinman,Trakman,cpt babis
> 
> P8170205_resize.JPG
> 
> P7300085_resize.JPG


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο !!!!!
Να εισαι καλα !!!!
Υπεροχες!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τηνος 4-9-2009 
> ταξιδι 109.JPG 
> Στους φιλους tss apollon,nikos_v,vinman


Eυχαριστω φιλε diagoras!

----------


## vinman

Είσοδος στην Τήνο 19-09!
Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Polykas,diagoras,Rocinante!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57679

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Είσοδος στην Τήνο 19-09!
> Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Polykas,diagoras,Rocinante!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57679


*Φανταστική γωνιά λήψης Μανώλη!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!Να 'σαι πάντα καλά!!!*

----------


## roussosf

> πολυ ωραιες φωτο, αλλα κ πολυ ωραιο πλοιο! Αληθεια, ποτε παει για τον ετησιο δεξαμενισμο;


καθε χρονο νομιζω οτι ειναι το τελευταιο 
πρωτο συνήθως το superferry II

----------


## vinman

Γραμμή για Τήνο,Κυριακή 20 Σεπτεμβρίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57845

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

> καθε χρονο νομιζω οτι ειναι το τελευταιο 
> πρωτο συνήθως το superferry II


 Καλησπερα! Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.Μηπως ξερει κανεις ποτε αρχιζει ο δεξαμενισμος αυτων των πλοιων; Παντως προσφατα το BS ΝΑΞΟΣ ηταν στη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου - ισως για ενα 24ωρο; Γιατι αραγε;

----------


## vinman

Τήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!
Για τους Polykas,Rocinante,Trakman,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Leo και TSS APOLLON!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57880

----------


## Rocinante

> Τήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!
> Για τους Polykas,Rocinante,Trakman,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Leo και TSS APOLLON!


Μανωλη σε ευχαριστω για ολες τις φωτο που μας χαρισες τελευταια και δεν μπορεσα να σχολιασω λογω ενος μικρου προβληματος που ελπιζω ξεπεραστηκε.
Αυτη για σενα, οχι βεβια τοσο καθαρη αλλα απο σπανια θεση

P7311088.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Blue star ithaki  Τηνος.Για τον φιλο vinman 
ταξιδι 242.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Μανωλη σε ευχαριστω για ολες τις φωτο που μας χαρισες τελευταια και δεν μπορεσα να σχολιασω λογω ενος μικρου προβληματος που ελπιζω ξεπεραστηκε.
> Αυτη για σενα, οχι βεβια τοσο καθαρη αλλα απο σπανια θεση
> 
> P7311088.JPG


Εύχομαι το όποιο πρόβλημα να έχει ξεπεραστεί οριστικά....
Όσο για την φώτο....απίθανη είναι!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Για σένα και τον φίλο diagoras η παρακάτω...απο την Σύρο!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57921

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!
> Για τους Polykas,Rocinante,Trakman,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Leo και TSS APOLLON!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57880


_Ευχαριστω τον φιλο vinman και ανταποδιδω._
F/B  *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 11-8-2009.

DSCN2348.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Παντως προσφατα το BS ΝΑΞΟΣ ηταν στη δεξαμενη του Νεωριου - ισως για ενα 24ωρο; Γιατι αραγε;



Καναν κάποιες επισκευές μιας και το πλοίο είχε βρει σε αβαθή!

----------


## Rocinante

Καλοκαιρι 2009.
Και ως συνηθως με θαλασσα λαδι  :Very Happy: 

P7270324.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*... στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 032.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Ηταν ανθρωπινο λαθος ή φυσουσε πολυ, οπως συχνα συμβαινει στις Κυκλαδες; Παντως το τελευταιο διαστημα κ αλλα τετοια εχουν συμβει στην εταιρεια αυτη. Εχετε κατι να σχολιασετε;

ωραιες φωτο, πρωτοτυπη αυτη που φαινεται η πρυμνη του πλοιου.Μπραβο Rocinante, T.S.S. APOLLON, theofilos-ship.

----------


## vinman

Έξω απο το Σούνιο με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά,απόγευμα Παρασκευής 25 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Rocinante,Nikos V και TSS APOLLON!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58426

----------


## Rocinante

Μανωλη σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες ηταν υπεροχες.
Ανταποδιδω με μια φωτο που συνοδευεται απο μια ιστοριουλα.
Τα μπλοκια δυστυχως την χαλανε αλλα την μερα εκεινη περασα πολυ καλα παρεα με δυο φιλους.
Με βαλανε να καθισω σε κατι σαν παγκο.
Ο Leo σταθηκε ορθιος δεξια μου ωστε να δημιουργησει ενα φυσικο τοιχος να μην με παρει ο αερας. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Το πλοιο το εβλεπα μεν αλλα ηταν αδυνατο μεσα απο το ματι της μηχανης να διακρινω τις τορπιλες.
Η βοηθεια ηλθε απο τον TSS APOLLON.
ΤΩΡΑ.........ΤΩΡΑ.......ΤΩΡΑ.....
Η αδρεναλινη στα υψη. 

P7290712.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και το αποτελεσμα φιλε rocinante Απιθανο..!  Απιθανο..!  Απιθανο..!  Μπραβο!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Μπράβο και στους τρεις σας!!!!!! Το απόλυτο αποτέλεσμα με την απόλυτη συνεργασία και ακρίβεια!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.

DSCN2413.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo, rocinante,vinman,ndimitr93,Σκορπιος,Στελιος12._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Όπως ξέρουμε πάντα, με την ομαδική συνεργασία το αποτέλεσμα πάντα, είναι πολύ καλό!!!Η φωτογραφία σου Αντώνη το επιβεβαιώνει!!!!*
*Συγχαρητήρια και στους τρεις σας!!!!*

----------


## vinman

Για τους ''συνεργάτες'' ή μήπως ''συνεργούς''?? :Very Happy: ....Leo,Rocinante και TSS APOLLON....Κυριακή 27 Σεπτέμβρη,το Ιθάκη με κατεύθυνση την Συροτηνομυκονία!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58508

----------


## ndimitr93

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58452
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo, rocinante,vinman,ndimitr93,Σκορπιος,Στελιος12._


Δεν υπάρχουν πλέον σχόλια για τις φωτογραφίες σου....τελείωσαν στι προηγούμενες! Να είσαι καλά να μας χαρίζεις τέτοια αριστουργήματα..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI

SYROS* 3/8/09  :Very Happy: 


πλωρη για Τηνο με παρεα... :Wink: 



DSCN0672.jpg

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Καλο απογευμα!ευχαριστω κ για την πολυ ομορφη φωτο, αλλα κ για την αφιερωση. επιφυλασσομαι κ εγω στο μελλον να προσπαθησω να κανω τα πρωτα βηματα. προς το παρον βλεπω με χαρα την καλλιτεχνικη ικανοτητα των αλλων μελων. παντα τετοια ευχομαι!

----------


## vinman

*Παρασκευή 25 Σεπτέμβρη,έξω απο το Σούνιο!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Captain Leo μαζί με τις ευχές μου για γρήγορη ανάρρωση απο το κρυολόγημα που τον ταλαιπωρεί τις τελευταίες ημέρες!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58882

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω με φοντο τον λοφο της Αναστασης και την Μυκονο.

PA040139_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Πάμε μια κόντρα Νικόλα τώρα που σε βρήκα.... Χαρισμένες σε όλους σας και στον Καπετάν Σπύρο...

Αριστερή στροφή στη μανούβρα πρόσδεσης το απόγευμα της 04.10.09

P1240368a.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Συμφωνω και....

PA040119_resize.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Θα μας τρελάνετε εσείς...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

NIKOS V,καλησπερα! Μολις γυρισα απο τη βολτα που ειχα παει το σκυλο μου κ στο PC με περιμενε η "φωτο με αποψη" ! Πολυ ωραια, ολοζωντανη, να `σαι καλα! Νοερο ταξιδι! Η ληψη μηπως ειναι απο την Ανω Συρο;

----------


## Leo

Βρε σεις, αριστερή δεν έχετε, περιμένετε....

P1240370b.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Παμε καπτεν....

PA040122_resize.JPG

----------


## polykas

*Τήνος 4-10-2009.*





polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## Leo

εδώ είμαστε 

P1240374c.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Εδωωωω...

PA040124_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Οπαααααααααα

P1240379d.jpg

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Leo, Nikos V, Apostolos, να `στε καλα για τις ταξιδιαρικες εικονες

polykas, επισης!

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά έχετε δώσει ρέστα με υπέροχες λήψεις.Αξιοι πραγματικά!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Σιγα καπτεν.....

PA040130_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Φούντοοοο..... είμουνα κοντά, δεν το χόραγε  :Very Happy: , δεν προλάβαινα να πάω πιο πίσωωω

P1240384e.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Χθεσινή αριστερή του Cpt Πεφάνη στην Τήνο ,από μία διαφορετική γωνία...*

polykas-2..jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευτυχως εγω ημουν ψηλα.....

PA040134_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ε! τι περιμένετε? έδεσε και μπήκα μέσα... τι έκανε το άλλο τρελοκομείο απο ψηλά... δεν ξέρω, θα δούμε.

P1240386f.jpg

Δυό λόγια:
Συνάντησα τον Νίκο το πρωί στην Ερμούπολη και μου έιπε ότι την είχε στήσει να δεί το ΒΣΙ αριστερή μανούβρα. Δεν το είχε πετύχει με τις νοτιαδούρες. Κατέβηκα να ταξιδέψω και είδα οτι ερχόταν χαλημά στο Γαϊδαρο. Του τηλεφώνησα, ήταν στη Αληθινή και του πα έχε το νού σου τώρα θα δούμε αριστερή. Ασε με, μου λέει, φωτογραφίζω...... και η συνέχεια οτι είδατε. Απλά είπαμε να τις ανεβάσουμε μαζί αλλα δεν μας έκατσε.... Ευχαρσιτούμε όλους για την υπομονή σας.

υ/γ το εμπόδιο που έιχα και δνε μποροπυσα να πάω άλλο πίσω...

----------


## Nikos_V

Αυτο ηταν οπως τα ειπε ο καπτεν.Χαρισμενες στον cpt Σπυρο!!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!!

PA040136_resize.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Αξιοι και οι 2 !!!  :Cool: 
Συγχαριτηρια συριανοι μου φιλοι !
Αχ θα ηθελα και εγω εκεινη την στιγμη να βρισκομουνα στο νησακι να υπηρχε και αλλη γωνια ληψης αλλα...(?)
Δεν πειραζει, αρκει που εχουμε εσας και μας μαγευετε με τις απιθανες και μοναδικες σας ληψεις !  :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο για την συνεργασια σας και για το μερακι σας !  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Leo,Nikos_V και Polykas που μας χαρίζουν όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59485

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59486

----------


## polykas

*Mε μπόλικη νοτιά ,μία φωτό του πλοίου παρέα με τον Λευτέρη κατά την έξοδο του για την Μύκονο.*

polykas-1.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

άλλο από 'δω...μωρε θα μας αφήσετε να κοιμηθούμε βραδιάτικα ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Notis

Μπράβο παιδιά, για τις απίθανες λήψεις που μας προσφέρετε...
Είστε τυχεροί εσεις εκεί στη Σύρο...

----------


## polykas

*Στην Τήνο...*

polykas-u-.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Στη Σύρο...*
*Για τον φίλο Notis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59530

----------


## ndimitr93

Παιδιά είστε απίστευτοι!!! Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια να περιγράψω την ευγνωμοσύνη μου για το έργο σας!!!! Συνεχίστε με συνεργασία για τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πάντα!!!! :Wink: 

Λεωνίδα, να σου στείλω το λίαρ τζετ μου να πηγαίνεις Σύρο??? :Very Happy:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Μπραβο! Μπραβο! Μπραβο! Μολις τις ειδα...

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους ndimitr93 και ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ 12...* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59691

----------


## Notis

> *Στη Σύρο...*
> *Για τον φίλο Notis!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59530


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman!
Με τιμάς!
Κάπου εκεί, θωρώντας τα πλοία της εποχής, έμαθα τα πρώτα μου γράμματα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Για τους φίλους ndimitr93 και ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ 12...* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59691


Μην σταματήσεις ποτέ....μόνο αυτό θα πω.....Συνέχισε το καταστροφικό σου έργο!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  Να είσαι καλά.... :Wink:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

> *Για τους φίλους ndimitr93 και ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ 12...* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59691


 Eυχαριστω, ευχαριστω, ευχαριστω... φιλε vinman . Μολις γυρισα σπιτι κ βρηκα την αφιερωση. Ταξιδευω στο Αιγαιο. Σαλπαρωωωω! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...άντε...μία ακόμα για όλους εσάς αφού σας ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σας λόγια...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59759

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

> *...άντε...μία ακόμα για όλους εσάς αφού σας ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σας λόγια...!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59759


Aδικo εχω που λεω οτι σαλπαρω κ ταξιδευω στο Αιγαιο;;; ΦΕΥΓΩ!

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο πήρες τη σκυτάλη και μας αποτρέλανες!!!! Εξαιρετικές όλες!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Εν πλω για τους Trakman,vinman,sylver23,Νικο Μαρουλη,αιγαιοπλοο,prousso,leonida......

P8220470_resize.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Θες και σχόλιο Νίκο?!?!?! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!!!!!!!!!!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εν πλω για τους Trakman,vinman,sylver23,Νικο Μαρουλη,αιγαιοπλοο,prousso,leonida......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59819


Να τες πάλι οι τορπίλες......Βρε χειμώνιασε και ακόμα τορπίλες βάζετε???? :Very Happy: 
Να είσαι καλά Νίκο..... :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εν πλω για τους Trakman,vinman,sylver23,Νικο Μαρουλη,αιγαιοπλοο,prousso,leonida......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59819


 
Αυτη μαλιστα!!!!!ειναι φωτογραφια βαρβατη!!!το χουμε δει σε ολες τις μανουβρες σε ολα τα λιμανια αλλα κατι τετοιο σπανια!! καταπληκτικη!!

----------


## vinman

> Εν πλω για τους Trakman,vinman,sylver23,Νικο Μαρουλη,αιγαιοπλοο,prousso,leonida......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59819


Νικόλα φανταστική φωτογραφία!!
Να είσαι καλά φίλε!!

----------


## diagoras

Kαλησπερα.Αφιξη στην Τηνο στις 7-9-2009.Αφιερωμενη στον Μανο και τις ομορφιες του και στους tss apollon,trakman,rocinate 
ταξιδι 268.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Kαλησπερα.Αφιξη στην Τηνο στις 7-9-2009.Αφιερωμενη στον Μανο και τις ομορφιες του και στους tss apollon,trakman,rocinate


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω με μια χαρακτηριστικη Τηνιακη εικονα  :Wink: 

P7290689.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω με μια χαρακτηριστικη Τηνιακη εικονα 
> 
> P7290689.JPG


 Εκπληκτικη!!!Λαδι η θαλασσα οπως ειχες πει στο SF2 :Razz: .Eυχαριστω πολυ και για την αφιερωση

----------


## orisibios

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω με μια χαρακτηριστικη Τηνιακη εικονα 
> 
> P7290689.JPG



Ωραιοτερη φοτο δεν εχω ξαναδει!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Ωραιοτερη φοτο δεν εχω ξαναδει!!!!!


Να σε καλα φιλε μου. Αφου σου αρεσε να σου αφιερωσω και την αμεσως επομενη που βγηκε εκεινη τη μερα παρεα με δυο καλους φιλους.

P7290693.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Να σε καλα φιλε μου. Αφου σου αρεσε να σου αφιερωσω και την αμεσως επομενη που βγηκε εκεινη τη μερα παρεα με δυο καλους φιλους.
> 
> P7290693.JPG


 Tορπιλες απο παντου!!!!
Συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Οπως εχουμε πει και σε προηγουμενα ποστ η συνεργασια επιφερει και τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα.Τρομερη και αυτη roci.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## orisibios

> Να σε καλα φιλε μου. Αφου σου αρεσε να σου αφιερωσω και την αμεσως επομενη που βγηκε εκεινη τη μερα παρεα με δυο καλους φιλους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59966


Ευχαριστω! Να σαι καλα!! 
Τι να λεμε τωρα!! Κορυφαιες!! :Surprised:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω με μια χαρακτηριστικη Τηνιακη εικονα 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59956


Δυνατη! Σαν να `ρχεται το καραβι απο αλλο, μαγικο κοσμο.
Να `σαι καλα!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Γενικά, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα του BS Ithaki υπάρχουν ίσως οι πιο εντυπωσιακές φωτό. Όλες οι φωτό του πλοίου με θάλασσα "λάδι"  :Razz:  είναι απολαυστικές. Και φυσικά ανυπομονούμε και για άλλες, ειδικά τορπιλάτες!

----------


## Nikos_V

03-10-09.

PA030296_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μια δυνατή, προτότυπη, αριστερή, σβέλτη και εντυπωσιακή μανούβρα στη Σύρο..
στον Nick_Pet.

----------


## laz94

Μπράβο καπτεν Leo!!! Φανταστική! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...στην Τήνο...για όλους τους θαυμαστές του πλοίου!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60281

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-10-2009.

gen 018.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas και ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## polykas

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-10-2009.
> 
> gen 018.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas και ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_



*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Απόλλων...*

----------


## vinman

*Αφιερωμένη σε όλη την ''παρέα της Τήνου'' του περασμένου Ιουλίου...!!!
Αναχώρηση για Μύκονο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτέμβρη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60447

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τους φίλους T.S.S APOLLON,vinman και polykas....
¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...
*PA108212.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-10-2009.
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Nissos Mykonos και vinman. _ 

gen 020.jpg

----------


## diagoras

4-9-2009 στην Τηνος.Αφιερωμενη στους rocinate,vinman,nissos mykonos,tss apollon 
ταξιδι 114.JPG

----------


## konigi

Το Ιθάκη σε όχι και μια τόσο γνώριμη θέση γιαυτό πριν απο λίγο...

----------


## sg3

γιατι το πηγαν εκει?

----------


## diagoras

Μπορει να μην μπορουσε να ''κρατηθει'' στα λεμονακιδα λογω του καιρου σημερα

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μπορει να μην μπορουσε να ''κρατηθει'' στα λεμονακιδα λογω του καιρου σημερα


Αυτό δεν παίζει με τίποτα!

----------


## diagoras

Δεν ξερω υποθεσεις κανω.Πραγματι λιγο περιεργο το σκηνικο αυτο.Ισως να ξερει ο konigi...

----------


## hayabusa

βασικά έτσι όπως είχαν δέσει τα δύο αδερφάκια του σήμερα στα λεμονάδικα αυτό ήταν αδύνατον να μπει αναμεσα τους. ίσως να ηταν αυτός ο λόγος.

----------


## Speedkiller

To Iθάκη ήταν απ το πρωί στα λεμονάδικα!Δεν ήρθε μετά!

----------


## konigi

Δεν ξέρω αλλά υποθέτω και γω λόγω καιρού

----------


## dokimakos21

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ BLUE STAR ITHAKI
ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 21.08.2009

P8210874.JPG

Χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου...

----------


## polykas

> Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ BLUE STAR ITHAKI
> ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 21.08.2009
> 
> P8210874.JPG
> 
> Χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου...



_Eυχαριστούμε καλέ φίλε..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

00054.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> 00054.jpg


 Απιθανη!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

F/B BLUE STAR ITHAKI
Απο Σύρο για Τήνο...

P8130594.JPG

Χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου κ σε ολο το nautilia.gr

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες !!!

----------


## orisibios

Aπιστευτες!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
Ποσα μποφορ ειναι αυτα παιδια? Ειναι τα μελτεμια του Αυγουστου?

----------


## cpt babis

> Aπιστευτες!!!
> Ποσα μποφορ ειναι αυτα παιδια? Ειναι τα μελτεμια του Αυγουστου?


 Οχι ειναι οι μπουνατσες της Τηνου!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση απο Τηνο.Χαρισμενη στους tss apollon,rocinate,dokimakos21 
ταξιδι 243.JPG

----------


## orisibios

> Οχι ειναι οι μπουνατσες της Τηνου!!!


Για ποσα μποφορ μιλαμε? Οσοι ειναι μεσα να μας πουν πως συμπεριφέρεται το πλοιο?

----------


## diagoras

> Οχι ειναι οι μπουνατσες της Τηνου!!!


 Σωστος  ο Μπαμπης :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Απόγευμα 25 Σεπτεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα..!!!*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους eliasaslan,ελμεψη,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Nikos_V,ndimitr93,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60856

----------


## diagoras

> *Απόγευμα 25 Σεπτεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα..!!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους eliasaslan,ελμεψη,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Nikos_V,ndimitr93,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Thanasis89!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60856


 Πανεμορφη Μανωλη!!!Τα χρωματα,η γωνια ληψης,τα παντα.Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση αυτου του αριστουργηματος

----------


## sylver23

> Για ποσα μποφορ μιλαμε? Οσοι ειναι μεσα να μας πουν πως συμπεριφέρεται το πλοιο?


Τα μποφώρ είναι κάμποσα ,αλλά το ύψος κύματος δεν είναι και πολύ ,οπότε μην περιμένεις και ιδιαίτερο κούνημα

(αν κρίνω σωστά απο τις φωτογραφίες του apollon και dokimakos,διότι συνήθως δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις σωστά το πόσο κύμα έχει απο φώτο :Wink: )

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Απόγευμα 25 Σεπτεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα..!!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους eliasaslan,ελμεψη,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Nikos_V,ndimitr93,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Thanasis89!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60856


_Φιλε vinman Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω!_
F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-8-2009.

DSCN2263.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη ! Έχει απίστευτα χρώματα η φωτογραφία σου...

----------


## leonidas

BLUE STAR ITHAKI

TINOS PORT 12/8/09  :Very Happy: 


DSCN1399.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Απόγευμα 25 Σεπτεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα..!!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους eliasaslan,ελμεψη,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Nikos_V,ndimitr93,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Thanasis89!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60856


Να είσαι καλά Μανώλη....Υπέροχη εικόνα....... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Απόγευμα 25 Σεπτεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα..!!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους eliasaslan,ελμεψη,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Nikos_V,ndimitr93,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Thanasis89!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60856


Ευχαριστω πολυ vinman!!Aυτη για τους diagora,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimako,Nissos Mykonos,Notia,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,αιγαιοπλοο,ndimitr93,sylver,  speedkiller,frost και φυσικα για σενα vinman!!!

PA120155_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Ευχαριστω πολυ vinman!!Aυτη για τους diagora,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimako,Nissos Mykonos,Notia,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,αιγαιοπλοο,ndimitr93,sylver,  speedkiller,frost και φυσικα για σενα vinman!!!
> 
> PA120155_resize.JPG


 Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια του βαπορα και ανταποδιδω με αυτην στο λιμανι της Τηνου.Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη επισης στους vinman,rocinate,tss apollon,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93 
ταξιδι 266.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστω πολυ vinman!!Aυτη για τους diagora,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimako,Nissos Mykonos,Notia,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,αιγαιοπλοο,ndimitr93,sylver,  speedkiller,frost και φυσικα για σενα vinman!!!





> Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια του βαπορα και ανταποδιδω με αυτην στο λιμανι της Τηνου.Εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη επισης στους vinman,rocinate,tss apollon,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο!! Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Nikos_V και diagoras σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω...!!!*
*Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos και ndimitr93!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60916

----------


## dokimakos21

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ niko v. k vinman για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες σας... :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φου ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους Nikos V,vinman και diagoras για τις αφιερώσεις τους, θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω σε αυτούς και στους  Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,dokimakos21 και ndimitr93, την παρακάτω φωτογραφία!!

¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...
*PA108172.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Nikos_V και diagoras σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω...!!!*
> *Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos και ndimitr93!*





> *¶φου ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους Nikos V,vinman και diagoras για τις αφιερώσεις τους, θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω σε αυτούς και στους  Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,dokimakos21 και ndimitr93, την παρακάτω φωτογραφία!!
> 
> ¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...
> *


Εξαιρετικοί και οι δύο σας! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

[QUOTE=Nissos Mykonos;265605]*¶φου ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους Nikos V,vinman και diagoras για τις αφιερώσεις τους, θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω σε αυτούς και στους Leo,Rocinante,Leonidas,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,dokimakos21 και ndimitr93, την παρακάτω φωτογραφία!!*

*¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...*
PA108172.JPG[/QUOTE 
Υπεορχη φωτογραφια Γιαννη.Και η γωνια και τα χρωματα ειναι απιθανα.Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## leonidas

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 

SYROS PORT 2/8/09  :Very Happy: 


Στους Leo,Nissos Mykonos,nikos v,vinman,trakman,ndimitr93  :Wink: 


DSCN0481.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Ολοι σας στολισατε το θεμα με υπεροχες φωτο!!!!
Συγχαρητηρια φιλοι μου !!!!
Συνεχιστε ετσι!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.


DSCN2403.jpg
χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Ben Bruce.

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.
> 
> 
> DSCN2403.jpg
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Ben Bruce.


 Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση δασκαλε.Πανεμορφη γωνια ληψης και τα χρωματα τρομερα.Να σαι καλα και θα ανταποδωσω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.
> 
> 
> DSCN2403.jpg
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Ben Bruce.



Eυχαριστω για την αφιερωση μπορω να πω! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.
> 
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Ben Bruce.


*Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω φίλε TSS APOLLON!!*
*Επίσης θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω και στον φίλο cpt babis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60995

----------


## dokimakos21

Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ σας ανταποδιδω....
Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ *ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΘΑΚΗ στην Μυκονο...*

*P8210870.JPG*

----------


## leonidas

BLUE STAR ITHAKI

MYKONOS 12/8/09  :Very Happy: 


Στους ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιατες...  :Wink: 


Χιλια συγνωμη που ειναι θωλη αλλα την διορθωσα λιγο... :Cool:

----------


## cpt babis

Eνα πρωινο στο Πειραια...
DSC00322.JPG
για τους φιλοους leonidas και vinman

----------


## hayabusa

> BLUE STAR ITHAKI
> 
> MYKONOS 12/8/09 
> 
> 
> Στους ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιατες... 
> 
> 
> Χιλια συγνωμη που ειναι θωλη αλλα την διορθωσα λιγο...


μια χαρά είναι. ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!!

----------


## vinman

*Πλοίο παντός καιρού!!!*
*Για τους φίλους hayabusa,Rocinante,cpt babis,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,Leonidas,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo,dokimakos21 και ndimitr93!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61091

----------


## cpt babis

> *Πλοίο παντός καιρού!!!*
> *Για τους φίλους hayabusa,Rocinante,cpt babis,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,Leonidas,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo,dokimakos21 και ndimitr93!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61091


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Μανο !!!
Υπεροχη !!!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου!!!

----------


## diagoras

> *Πλοίο παντός καιρού!!!*
> *Για τους φίλους hayabusa,Rocinante,cpt babis,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,Leonidas,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo,dokimakos21 και ndimitr93!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61091


 Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια Μανωλη.Εξαιρετικη ληψη.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση

----------


## hayabusa

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

12/10/09 ακομη μια αριστερη του cpt Σπυρου απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια


PA120169_resize.JPG

PA120173_resize.JPG

PA120176_resize.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Και τωρα η συνεχεια......

PA120178_resize.JPG

PA120181_resize.JPG

PA120183_resize.JPG
για ολους εσας....... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Μια πιο παλια φωτογραφια του πλοιου....
F/B BLUE STAR ITHAKI....Τήνος 07.07.2007...Χαρισμενη σε ολους σας...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

:Very Happy: 


> Μια πιο παλια φωτογραφια του πλοιου....
> F/B BLUE STAR ITHAKI....Τήνος 07.07.2007...Χαρισμενη σε ολους σας...


                                                     Καταπληκτική........ :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καταπληκτική........


Και σε τι ημερομηνία!!!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Blue star ithaki.Αφιξη στην Τηνο.Χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,nikos_v,tss apollon,rocinate,leonidas,dokimakos21 
ταξιδι 229.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Blue star ithaki.Αφιξη στην Τηνο.Χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,nikos_v,tss apollon,rocinate,leonidas,dokimakos21 
> ταξιδι 229.JPG


Και μην μου πεις ότι είσαι σε ξηρά γιατί τότε πέρασε στον πόντο από τον ντόκο!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Ναι Νικο,σε ξηρα ειμαι 

Συγνωμη για τις πιτσιλιες στο φακο αλλα ο cpt Σπυρος ειδατε απο που περασε

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ναι Νικο,σε ξηρα ειμαι 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61249 
> Συγνωμη για τις πιτσιλιες στο φακο αλλα ο cpt Σπυρος ειδατε απο που περασε


Είναι δυνατόν σε τέτοια απόσταση να μη φας πιτσιλιές??? :Surprised:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*..._στην Συρο 11-10-2009._

gen 059.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos_ _Mykonos,dokimakos21,despo,Nikos_v,ndimitr93_

----------


## ndimitr93

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*..._στην Συρο 11-10-2009._
> 
> gen 059.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos_ _Mykonos,dokimakos21,despo,Nikos_v,ndimitr93_


Να είσαι καλά δάσκαλε.... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*..._στην Συρο 11-10-2009._
> 
> gen 059.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos_ _Mykonos,dokimakos21,despo,Nikos_v,ndimitr93_


Ευχαριστω πολυ T.S.S APOLLON και ανταποδιδω μια σημερινη :Very Happy: .


PA210182_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*..._στην Συρο 11-10-2009._
> 
> gen 059.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,diagoras,Nissos_ _Mykonos,dokimakos21,despo,Nikos_v,ndimitr93_


 Ευχαριστω πολυ δασκαλε.Να σαι παντα καλα

----------


## capten4

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΨΙΝΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥ...ΣΤΑ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ....

----------


## Leo

capten4, μας πέθανες.... ευχαριστούμε και σε περιμένουμε μετά τις 3 Νοεμβρίου και για τον βάπορα  :Wink: !!

----------


## cpt babis

> capten4, μας πέθανες.... ευχαριστούμε και σε περιμένουμε μετά τις 3 Νοεμβρίου και για τον βάπορα !!


 Kαι καποιον αλλο να περιμενεις καπτεν  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Απιστευτες φωτογραφιες φιλε capten 4.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## leonidas

> ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΨΙΝΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥ...ΣΤΑ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ....ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61535
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61536
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61538
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61539



Παρα πολυ καλες νυχτερινες ληψεις!!!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ capten4 !  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

blue star ithaki για τον hayabusa

trip 3-8-07 (68).JPG

----------


## hayabusa

ώρε δε βλέπω να κοιμόμαστε απόψε !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια αφου ειδα ανταποκριση,και εδω! :Wink: 

11-6-2008 last (107).JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Aλλη μια αφου ειδα ανταποκριση,και εδω!
> 
> 11-6-2008 last (107).JPG


 Πανεμορφη!!!Σαν να ειναι πανω σε παγο ειναι το καραβι

----------


## hayabusa

άλλη μια υπέροχη (και Μυκονιάτικη) λήψη. επιτέλους ξεφεύγουμε από τις κλασσικές και χιλιοανεβασμένες φωτογραφίες και βλέπουμε πίνακες ακομα και με τα βαπόρια της ακτοπλοιας. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε ΒΕΝ. ελπίζω να μπορέσω να ανταποδώσω σύντομα 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

> Aλλη μια αφου ειδα ανταποκριση,και εδω!
> 
> 11-6-2008 last (107).JPG


 Υπεροχη BEN!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

BLUE STAR ITHAKI

skan004.jpg

Για τους φιλους polyka,tss apollon,thanasis89,vinman,leo,sylver23

----------


## BEN BRUCE

blue star ithaki στην μυκονο του προχθες

11-6-2008 last (84).JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> blue star ithaki στην μυκονο του προχθες
> 
> 11-6-2008 last (84).JPG


Είσαι απίθανος......! :Cool:

----------


## laz94

> blue star ithaki στην μυκονο του προχθες
> 
> 11-6-2008 last (84).JPG


Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια να την περιγραψω...!!! :Surprised:

----------


## hayabusa

απίστευτος ο ΒΕΝ όπως πάντα !!!

----------


## diagoras

Τρομετρη φωτο για αλλη μια φορα ben

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒLUE STAR ITHAKI  24 σεπτεμβιου του 2000.Μια φωτο ιστορικη, με το εντελως αμετασκευαστο και ολοκαινουργιο ιθακη στην σαντορινη
Για ολους τους φιλους

blue star ithaki.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> ΒLUE STAR ITHAKI 24 σεπτεμβιου του 2000.Μια φωτο ιστορικη, με το εντελως αμετασκευαστο και ολοκαινουργιο ιθακη στην σαντορινη
> Για ολους τους φιλους
> 
> blue star ithaki.jpg


Απιθανη ben!!!

----------


## leonidas

> ΒLUE STAR ITHAKI  24 σεπτεμβιου του 2000.Μια φωτο ιστορικη, με το εντελως αμετασκευαστο και ολοκαινουργιο ιθακη στην σαντορινη
> Για ολους τους φιλους
> 
> blue star ithaki.jpg



Σε μερικα σημεια το προτιμω οπως παλια...
Τι να κανουμε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αλλα παραμενει λατρεμενο βαπορι!  :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΗΡΘΕ ΑΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΗ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ....ΕΔΩ, ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ, ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ 2000....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61908

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61909

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61910

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανες σπανιες και πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τους capten4 και ben bruce.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ, ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ, ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 4 ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61912

----------


## leonidas

> ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΗΡΘΕ ΑΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΗ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ....ΕΔΩ, ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ, ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ 2000....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61908
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61909
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61910



Τρομερα ντοκουμεντα φιλε capten 4 !
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ που τα μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας...

Εμενα μου αρεσε παλια η πρυμη του...
Με ανοιχτο ντεκ απο πανω... :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

> ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ, ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ, ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 4 ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ....


Κ αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχει κ μια τελεια νυκτερινη σου φωτογραφια με BLUE STAR ITHAKI-SUPERFERRY II στις ιδιες θεσεισ στον "Ε"....Πραγματικα φοβερα ντοκουμεντα....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Κυριοι εχετε αναγαγει την καραβολατρεια σε καλλιτεχνια, δεν υπαρχουν λογια να εκφρασουν το μεγαλειο των φωτογραφιων σας, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Blue Star Ithaki στο Σαρωνικό

IMG_5029.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-10-2009.

gen 015.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas,dokimakos21,και diagoras_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ, ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ, ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 4 ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ....
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61912


Kαταπληκτικες φωτο capten 4 μπραβο!Εχεις τιποτα αλλες εν πλω?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒLUE STAR ITHAKI evo2 στο αιγαιο

bs ith- par- nax (36).JPG

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-10-2009.
> 
> gen 015.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas,dokimakos21,και diagoras_


 Ευχαριστω πολυ δασκαλε

----------


## capten4

ΦΩΤΑΚΟ, ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕΣ ?ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62384

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62386

----------


## diagoras

> ΦΩΤΑΚΟ, ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕΣ ?ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ....


 Ο αρχοντας της Ραφηνας ξαναχτυπα :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο αρχοντας της Ραφηνας ξαναχτυπα


Ετσι σωστα!Αρχοντας και οχι μονον :Wink:

----------


## capten4

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ...ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 31 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2000....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62401

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62402

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62403

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62404

----------


## diagoras

Νομιζω δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα αλλο που να μην εχουμε δει.Δεν υπαρχουν λογια πλεον

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εισαι καταπληκτικος αρχοντα της ραφηνας!Ειναι απιθανα μοναδικες οι φωτο σου!Εισαι θεος τι αλλο να πω!

----------


## Leo

capten4, τα είπαν όλα οι φίλοι πιο πάνω τα οποία και επικροτώ. Σε ευχαρσιτούμε πολύ για τις μοναδικές αυτές στιγμές που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## dokimakos21

> ΦΩΤΑΚΟ, ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕΣ ?ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ....


Αυτη ακριβως Τασο...Θυμαμε κ το σχολιο..."ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ"

----------


## opelmanos

Tα μπουριά της τσιμινιέρας ήταν ποιό κοντά η μου φαίνεται?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Capten4, μας πέθανες με αυτά τα ντοκουμέντα!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα μας προσφέρεις!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!!*

----------


## leonidas

Μοναδικές λήψεις που νομίζω δεν έχουμε δεί ποτε !!!

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ καπτεν1  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας ντοκουμέντα που δεν πρόκειτε να ξαναδούμε ποτέ!!! :Cool:

----------


## Nick_Pet

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

Και λίγα λέω!!!

----------


## hayabusa

μας πέθανες φίλε capten4  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Γιατι κρυβεις αυτα τα διαμαντια;
Συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να θυμησουμε οτι πλοιαρχος παραλαβης και για δυο σεζον ηταν ο καπτα Γιαννης Πασχαλης απο την σκιαθο

----------


## nickosps

Μεγάλες φωτογραφίες captain4! Και να μην το ξεχάσω, σε κάποιες διακρίνεται και η Ροδανθάρα!:mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 10-10-2009.

gen 016.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas και dokimakos21._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΑΣ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ...ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 31 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2000....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62401
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62402
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62403
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62404


Υπεροχα φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα απο τον φιλο capten4, Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,capten4, με τις απιστευτες φωτο σας :Very Happy: 

PA210163_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τι λες τώρα... :shock:, όλα τα λεφτά. Τελικά εσύ δεν παίζεσαι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Για τους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,capten4, με τις απιστευτες φωτο σας
> 
> PA210163_resize.JPG


 Και να'ταν οι μονοι...

----------


## konigi

Οι φώτο είναι πραγματικά απίστευτες και συγχαρητήρια προς τον καθένα σας ξεχωριστά.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Νίκο_V αν και η δικιά μου φωτογραφία δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί σε καμία περίπτωση με την δικιά του..
Αφιερωμένη σε σένα Νίκο!!!*
*Τήνος 10/10/2009* 
PA108186_resize.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μην το λες, μην το λες Γιάννη, μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο σου. 
Οι πληροφορίες θέλουν τον πολυφωτογραφημένο καράβι της γραμμής μας, την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων  να έχει νοικιάσει την διπλανή σουίτα από αυτή του Ορίζοντα στο Νεωρίο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,capten4, με τις απιστευτες φωτο σας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62522


_Φιλε Nikos_V Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω._
F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*... Τηνος15-8-2009. 

DSCN2827.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μην το λες, μην το λες Γιάννη, μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο σου. 
> Οι πληροφορίες θέλουν τον πολυφωτογραφημένο καράβι της γραμμής μας, την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων  να έχει νοικιάσει την διπλανή σουίτα από αυτή του Ορίζοντα στο Νεωρίο!


Πολύ εύστοχο και έξυπνο σχόλιο :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62708

----------


## diagoras

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....


 Οχι αλλο καρβουνο :Very Happy: .Ευχαριστουμε πολυ capten4.Τα αρχειο σου πραγματικα ειναι απιθανο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 27-7-2009.

DSCN1806.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους capten4,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,polykas,despo._

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω.Επισης στους φιλους nissos mykonos,nikos_v,rocinate,capten4 
ταξιδι 224.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

τηνος 31-10-2009                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          PA310001.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Η !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*ΑΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΤΗ......Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Σκορπιέ!!!!*

----------


## cpt babis

> τηνος 31-10-2009 PA310001.JPG


 Δεν υπαρχουν λογια για αυτη τη φωτογραφια!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## sg3

μενω αφωνος!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Nick_Pet

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62708





> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 27-7-2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62830
> _χαρισμενη στους capten4,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,polykas,despo._


'Ιδια πόζα, σε διαφορετικά σημεία, με 9 χρόνια διαφορά. Πολύ ωραίες  :Wink: 





> τηνος 31-10-2009 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62966


Εκπληκτική!!! :shock:

----------


## diagoras

> τηνος 31-10-2009 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62966


 Δεν υπαρχουν λογια.Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ σκορπιε

----------


## polykas

> τηνος 31-10-2009                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62966


*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Λάκη για την υπέροχη σου φωτογραφία από την πάντα αγριεμένη Τήνο...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> τηνος 31-10-2009 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62966


 
Υπέροχη να είσαι καλά φίλε Λάκη.

----------


## Nikos_V

> τηνος 31-10-2009                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62966


Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ΣΚΟΡΠΙΕ!!Να ευχηθουμε καλη ξεκουραση στον cpt Σπυρο Πεφανη στην αδεια του!!!

PA310825_resize.JPG
Συρος 31-10-09

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Πειραιας 3-11-2009.

DSCN0707.JPG

DSCN0708.JPG
_χαρισμενη στους Nikos_V και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο την σημερινη πρωινη σοδεια βλεπω :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Πριν απο καμια ωρα περιπου ξεκινησε απο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης για τον γυρισμο προς το μεγαλο λιμανι με στασεις Ναξο και Παρο μετα απο 7 περιπου ωρες καθυστερηση...

----------


## diagoras

Ηρθε η ωρα σου Λεωνιδα.Blue star ithaki πανω απ το hs4.Χαρισμενη σε εσενα 
ταξιδι 334.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιάννη !  :Very Happy: 
Να και μια γωνια ληψης που δεν εχουμε ξαναδει !  :Razz: 
Να εισαι καλα φιλε ...  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να και μια γωνια ληψης που δεν εχουμε ξαναδει !


Βρε λες? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI*

Χτεσινό _πρόχειρο_ σκίτσο του Λεωνίδα μέσα σε 10λεπτο διάλειμμα !

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με πολύ αγάπη... :Very Happy: 

DSC03237.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Θέλω να μάθω την αντίδραση των συμμαθητών όταν μπήκαν και είδαν αυτό!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## diagoras

Κι εγω ολο τετοια κανω και με δουλευουν αλλα δεν πτοουμαι.Συνεχιζω να σχεδιαζω.Μπορει να ανεβασω κι εγω ενα...

----------


## giorgos....

blue star Ithaki ένα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα στο Σαρωνικό..

----------


## Leo

> *BLUE STAR ITHAKI*
> 
> Χτεσινό _πρόχειρο_ σκίτσο του Λεωνίδα μέσα σε 10λεπτο διάλειμμα !
> 
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με πολύ αγάπη...
> 
> DSC03237.jpg


 
Ευχαρσιτούμε  Λενωνίδα, διάβασε και προετοιμάσου τώρα που άλλαξε δρομολόγια  σκέφτηκα να σε παρα*ΣΥΡΟ* να μας σκιτσάρεις και το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ σε κάποιο άλλο διάλειμμα, αφού τώρα είναι στη γραμμή μας. Επίσης σε συμβουλεύω να κρατήσεις αυτά τα σκίτσα γιατί σύντομα θα ανοίξουμε ένα σχετικό θέμα (μετά από αίτημα άλλου μέλους) και νομίζω ότι πάει γάντι.....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> blue star Ithaki ένα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα στο Σαρωνικό..


 Πάρα πολύ όμορφη Γιώργο.Ολοζώντανη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nautical96

> *BLUE STAR ITHAKI*
> 
> Χτεσινό _πρόχειρο_ σκίτσο του Λεωνίδα μέσα σε 10λεπτο διάλειμμα !
> 
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με πολύ αγάπη...
> 
> DSC03237.jpg


παρα πολυ ωραίο σκιτσο Λεωνίδα...θα ηθελα να δώ τις αντιδράσεις των σημαθητων σου για το σκίτσο

----------


## diagoras

> blue star Ithaki ένα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα στο Σαρωνικό..


 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια.

----------


## Nikos_V

> blue star Ithaki ένα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα στο Σαρωνικό..


Γιωργο καταπληκτικη η φωτο σου!!!! :Wink: Να λοιπον μια για σενα...

P8210458_resize.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.. χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε..
Νίκο στη φωτογραφία σου το Ιθάκη είναι έτοιμο να παλέψει με τα κύματα..
να είσαι καλά..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *BLUE STAR ITHAKI*
> 
> Χτεσινό _πρόχειρο_ σκίτσο του Λεωνίδα μέσα σε 10λεπτο διάλειμμα !
> 
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με πολύ αγάπη...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63741








> blue star Ithaki ένα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα στο Σαρωνικό..


Τι να πω παιδες, δεν εχω λογια. Ο μικρος εκανε ενα ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ γρηγορο σχεδιο στον πινακα και βλεπω τη χαρα και το καμαρι στα ματια του!!! Οσον αφορα τον Γιωργο η φωτογραφια του ειναι φανταστικη-σπανια. Να ειστε παντα καλα παιδες!!!

----------


## Hlias

Αυτά είναι!!! Φοβερό το σκίτσο!!! Μπράβο!!!  :Very Happy:  

Blue Star Ithaki, το πρώτο πλοίο της οικογένειας των Blue Star που πάτησα το πόδι μου! 

Φέτος μετά από αρκετό καιρό, το προτίμησα να με γυρίσει Πειραιά, μετά απο τις καλοκαιρινές μου διακοπές στην Αντίπαρο... (Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπήρχαν εισιτήρια με πρωινά δρομολόγια) Μεταμεσονύκτιο ταξίδι με αρκετό αέρα! Δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα... φαντάζεστε... το αδιαχώρητο που γίνεται κάθε καλοκαίρι... ευτυχώς βρήκα μια προστατευμένη γωνίτσα μπροστά απο μία κλειδωμένη πόρτα στο κατάστρωμα να κουρνιάσω... αλλά κατα τις τρεις η ώρα το πρωί, ξύπνησα απο τη θύελλα, την τρικυμία!!! Εδώ ένα βιντεάκι...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyyYXI2AlLQ

Δε πρόλαβα να τραβήξω τις καρέκλες που τις έπαιρνε ο αέρας και τον κόσμο που σηκώθηκε άρον άρον από τις παγκάδες, μουσκίδι και έτρεχε να γλυτώσει, γιατί έμεινε απο μπαταρία η κάμερα!!  :Razz: :lol:

----------


## giorgos_249

*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από leonidas


BLUE STAR ITHAKI


*


> *Χτεσινό πρόχειρο σκίτσο του Λεωνίδα μέσα σε 10λεπτο διάλειμμα !*
> 
> *Αφιερωμένο σε όλους σας με πολύ αγάπη...*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63741*


*Πάρα πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο. Φαντάζομαι την αντίδραση των συμμαθητών. Και εγώ όλες τις ώρες σχεδόν, τέτοια ζωγραφίζω αλλά σε τετράδιο πιο πολύ . Ολο με δουλεύουν και εμένα αλλά δεν σταματάω... Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να ανεβάσω τίποτα ...*

----------


## diagoras

Αφιξη στην Τηνο.Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο Νikos_v 
ταξιδι 105.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αφιξη στην Τηνο.Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο Νikos_v 
> ταξιδι 105.JPG


Ευχαριστω!!!!

PA280608_resize.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη!!!!Ευχαριστω 
ταξιδι 242.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*F/B BLUE STAR ITHAKI*
*14/08/2009 Συρος....*

*P8140690.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON,polyka,Leo,Nikos v.,giwrgos...,vinman,diagoras,thanasis89,nissos mykonos*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η Εκδρομη στην Συρο, ευχαριστω dokimakos21 για την αφιερωση.

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση της υπεροχης καταπλωρης.Να σαι καλα φιλε Φωτη

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI- Σημερινη συναντηση στον συννεφιασμενο Σαρωνικο...*
*Χαρισμενη στους Cpt Leo,Trakman,Tss Apollon,Polyka,cpt Nionio,Nikos v,Rocinante,Notia,Skorpios,Thanasis89,Vinman,Diago  ra*

PB111269.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> *BLUE STAR ITHAKI- Σημερινη συναντηση στον συννεφιασμενο Σαρωνικο...*
> *Χαρισμενη στους Cpt Leo,Trakman,Tss Apollon,Polyka,cpt Nionio,Nikos v,Rocinante,Notia,Skorpios,Thanasis89,Vinman,Diago  ra*


 Μπραβο Φωτη. Υπεροχος φωτισμος. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη εικονα φιλε Φωτη.Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI... Στον Σαρωνικο...*
*Για ολους εσας εδω...*

PB111265.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη...Αναχώρηση από την Τήνο στις 10/10/2009...
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους  Leo,dokimakos21,rocinante,diagoras,vinman,Trakman,  polykas,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και TSS APOLLON...*
PA108276_521511112009.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Γιαννη ευχαριστω πολυ για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια.Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω.Επισης στους φιλους rocinate,dokimakos21,tss apollon,trakman,vinman 
ταξιδι 110.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Μπλου σταρ Ιθακι*...Πειραιας 6-6-2009.

DSCN1203.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους diagoras,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,vinman,despo,Notias και Ben Bruce_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Nissos Mykonos  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## Rocinante

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις. Πραγματικα υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο νεους ανθρωπους που μας κανουν υπερηφανους. Σε αυτους συνυπολογιζω και τον νεαρο TSS APOLLON. Οσοι το εχουν γνωρισει θα καταλαβουν τι εννοω. Απιστευτη ορεξη, απιστευτη ενεργεια, απιστευτο αποτελεσμα

----------


## Leo

> Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις. Πραγματικα υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο νεους ανθρωπους που μας κανουν υπερηφανους. Σε αυτους συνυπολογιζω και τον νεαρο TSS APOLLON. Οσοι το εχουν γνωρισει θα καταλαβουν τι εννοω. Απιστευτη ορεξη, απιστευτη ενεργεια, απιστευτο αποτελεσμα


Παραδειγματίσου απο τον Απόλλωνα...... και ξεκίκολλαααααα από τα (...) προάστια στα λιμάνια και τια παραλίες, δεν πήρες χαμπάρι? Όλοι αυτό φωνάζουνε.

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερινη αναχωριση για τους Leo,Rocinante,vinman,diagora,dokimako,Naias II,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON..........

PB150272_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε αλλά θέλουμε να δούμε κι αυτό που έισαι εσύ  :Razz:  :Very Happy: , και όχι μόνο εσύ.... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Σημερινη αναχωριση για τους Leo,Rocinante,vinman,diagora,dokimako,Naias II,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON..........
> 
> PB150272_resize.JPG


 Πολυ καλη.Ευχαριστω και θα ανταποδωσω συντομα

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI...Συναντηση στο Αιγαιο...*
*Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Νικος V.*

P7310429.JPG

----------


## Naias II

> Σημερινη αναχωριση για τους Leo,Rocinante,vinman,diagora,dokimako,Naias II,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON..........
> 
> PB150272_resize.JPG


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.
*Ακολουθεί συνέχεια της πορείας του BS Ithaki*
Για τους Leo, TSS Apollon, Nikos V και Rena

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Σας στέλνω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του Ιθάκη από τον ΙGetAttachment[1].jpgουλιο του 2009

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 15-8-2009

DSCN2831.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους NaiasII, Trakman,vinman,Nikos_V,diagoras,polykas,Nissos Mykonos,NΑΙΑΣ II-THNOΣ,dokimakos21,rocinante_

----------


## stratoscy

Το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο της Μπλού σταρ φέρρις.Πολύ ωραίες φώτο παιδιά

----------


## diagoras

Blue star ithaki...Αφιερωμνεη στους vinman,tss apollon,nikos_v
ταξιδι 231.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Μια απο τις πολλες που βγηκαν εκεινη την μερα...

P7290695.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Τωρα αντε να σου ερθει υπνος...Αλλα αυτη ειναι η ωρα του roci.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Υπεροχη

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους

Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία απο Ιούλιο 09

Ακόμα μια φωτό

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Αφιερωμενη στους φίλους από Τήνο

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Τήνος 2009 Με αριστερή στροφη....*

*P8130602.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στους tss apollon,polyka,nikos v....*

----------


## sg3

το ιθακη σημερα γιατι παει με 19,0 εως 20,5 knots? :Confused:

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις αφιερωσεις.Αν και κανουμε μαυρα ματια να δουμε το Ιθακη απο τα νερα μας το κυνηγουσαμε στον Πειραια........Για τους vinman,Naias II,diagora,dokimako,TSS APOLLON,stratocy,rocinante............

PB140114_resize.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.

DSCN2402.jpg
χαρισμενη στους φιλους _dokimakos21,polykas,rocinante,Notias,diagoras,Niko  s_V,Nissos Mykonos_,_NaiasII,stratoscy,Ben Bruce,ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ,Σκορπιος,φανουλα._

----------


## diagoras

Φιλοι Nikos_v και tss apollon σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες σας.Να στε παντα καλα και Νικο μην ανυσηχεις,θα επιστρεψει :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Για τους NikosV, TSS APOLLON, dokimakos21, diagoras , Leonidas, Nissos Mykonos, NaiasII, ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ - ΤΗΝΟΣ , Vinman

T395.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Για τους NikosV, TSS APOLLON, dokimakos21, diagoras , Leonidas, Nissos Mykonos, NaiasII, ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ - ΤΗΝΟΣ , Vinman
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66069


Ευχαριστω rocinante!!!Εκει που εισουν ειχες φουνταρει και τις δυο αγκυρες!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακι*...Τηνος 12-8-2009.

DSCN2400.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους_ _rocinante,NaiasII,Nissos Mykonos,vinman,dokimakos21,Nikos_V._

----------


## diagoras

Χαρισμενη στους nikos_v,rocinate,leonidas,tss apollon,vinman,leonidas 
ταξιδι 232.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki -Συναντηση κοντα στα Γιουρα...*
*Για τον πρωινο οπως παντα Leo ....ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ LEO....*

P7310427.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα Σκορπιέ και dokimakos21  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας
Βλέπω το κάψαμε βραδιάτικα εεε;  :Very Happy:

----------


## sg3

τι γινεται με το ιθακη? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  1 ωρα καθυστερηση για παρο(εφυγε 7,30 απο πειραια και εφτασε *12,40* αντι 11,40) η ταχυτητα περιπου 19,5 (οχι μονο σημερα και προηγουμενες ημερες!!!!) :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αν και κανουμε μαυρα ματια να δουμε το Ιθακη απο τα νερα μας το κυνηγουσαμε στον Πειραια........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66055


Ε και δεν το βαρεθήκατε τόσους μήνες?? Σας λείπει δυο και θα μας πάθετε κανενα έμφραγμα!!!! :Very Happy:  Θα φροντίσουμε να επιστρέψει εγκαίρως...... :Very Happy:  :Cool: 
Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες απίστευτες όλων σας...... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Τήνος 19 Σεπτέμβρη!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,Nikos_V,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos 21,Trakman,Leonidas και ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66333

----------


## diagoras

Ο φιλος Μανωλης πηρε και παλι το οπλο του.Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση αυτης της εξαιρετικης φωτογραφιας

----------


## Leo

Στους ντόκους, λιμενοβραχιώνες  και άλλα καραβολατρικά σημεία της Τήνου, έχουνε ακουστεί (όσα έχω μάθει) από βαρδιόλες πλοίων, δια ζώσης σε φωτογράφους, τα εξής:

- Θέλω την φωτογραφία.... (μια παρόμοια με του vinman, σε άλλο καραβολάτρη)
- Βρε φύγε από εκεί θα σε πάρει ο αέρας....
- και έχουν πέσει αρκετά σφυριγματάκια (χαιρετισμοπι)  από αγαπημένη γέφυρα και όχι μόνο στην Τήνο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλτατε Leo το δευτερο στην λιστα συμβαντων που αναφερεις μεταξυ βαρδιολας και φωτογραφων καραβολατρων κατι μου θυμιζει...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά...

DSC_0880b.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αψογος ο φιλος aegeanspeedlines.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Αψογος ο φιλος aegeanspeedlines.Ευχαριστουμε


Ευχαριστώ!! Ορίστε και η συνέχεια...

DSC_0894.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ καλη και αυτη.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε!

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Ακόμα μια από Τήνο καλοκαίρι 2009

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Τήνος Ιούλιος 2009

----------


## Leo

Σημερινός απόλους του *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη* με πλήρη γιορτινό σημαιοστολισμό και γιρλάντες πρίν ξημερώσει. Ο* καλύτερος* μακράν από όλα τα ελλιμενισμένα πλοία της εταιρείας. 
O Αγιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη σας. 
Χρόνια Πολλά για την ημέρα στον καπετάν Σπύρο και όλο το πλήρωμα του. ¶κουσα και μια μικρή σφυριξιά... σήμα κατατεθέν  :Very Happy: 
BSI054.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

καλημερα kaptαιn ομορφες εικονες βλεπω ευχαριστουμε ...

----------


## Rocinante

Στο φιλο Νικο Μαρουλη η ακολουθη φωτογραφια.
Δεν σε παιρνω τηλεφωνο. Αλλωστε θα μιλαει συνεχεια...
Σιγα να μη χρεωθω κιολας...
Και τη φωτο που σου αφιερωνω και πολυ σου ειναι.
Γιατι αλλωστε τι εκανες; Δημιουργησες απλως μια εκπληκτικη παρεα που ουτε ο ιδιος δεν θα ονειρευοσουν. Και κυριως μια παρεα που δεν εχει απλως κοινα ενδιαφεροντα αλλα γουσταρει και περναει πολυ καλα.
Σιγα τα ωα...
Με το Nautilia θυμηθηκαμε παλιες ναυτικες ιστοριες και ειδαμε παλιες ξεχασμενες αγαπημενες εικονες. Και συγκινηθηκαμε.
Ας εβλεπα καμια ταινια του Ξανθοπουλου...
Και εγινες αιτια να τρεχουμε απο δω και απο κει και να ξοδευουμε και βενζινη. 
Και οι περισσοτεροι πηγαν και αγορασαν και καλυτερη φωτογραφικη μηχανη. Αλλα εξοδα. 
Και τα βραδυα που ερχομαι ψοφιος απο τη δουλεια αντι να κατσω να δω τι εχει η υπεροχη Ελληνικη τηλεοραση με εκανες να μπαινω στον υπολογιστη.
Τελικα εισαι πολυ επικινδυνος....
Για ολα τα παραπανω λοιπον και για πολλα αλλα σε ευχαριστω και σου ευχομαι πολυχρονος και ευτυχης.  :Very Happy: 

P7290723.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Λιγο πιο μετα απο τις φωτογραφιες του Leo το συναντησα κ εγω στο separation...Για τον Leo λοιπον κ για ολους εσας...*

PC061547.JPG

PC061560.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Λιγο πιο μετα απο τις φωτογραφιες του Leo το συναντησα κ εγω στο separation...Για τον Leo λοιπον κ για ολους εσας...*
> 
> PC061547.JPG
> 
> PC061560.JPG


Εσένα έπρεπε να σε κλειδώσω στο σπίτι μου....δε γίνεται αλλιώς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Δεν τα καταφερες ομως....Χρονια πολλα Νικολα κ απο δω...!!Χρονια πολλα κ στον Νικο Μαρουλη...*

PC061565.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες Φωτη

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 19/09!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,dokimakos21,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V και TSS APOLLON!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68097

----------


## Rocinante

> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 19/09!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,dokimakos21,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V και TSS APOLLON!*


Αααααα υπεροχη Μανωλη μου. Υπο γωνια TSS APOLLON  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Απίθανη λήψη Μανώλη!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!*

----------


## gpap2006

18 Δεκεμβρη τελευταιο δρομολογιο και μετα Σύρο για ετήσια ακινησία 23 ημερων.

----------


## diagoras

> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 19/09!*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,dokimakos21,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V και TSS APOLLON!* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68097


 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια Μανωλη.Υπεροχη γωνια ληψης.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Nikos_V

> *¶φιξη στην Τήνο στις 19/09!
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,dokimakos21,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Nikos_V και TSS APOLLON!* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68097


Μανο ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΘΑΚΗ, ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2000 ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ , ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΙ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΧΡΥΣΑΦΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68224

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68225

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ωραία φωτό από το ... μακρινό πλέον 2000. 
Τότε το Ithaki έκανε Ραφήνα - Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Θήρα καθημερινά.
Προσέξτε την πρύμη που δε είχε ακόμη τα στέγαστρα μέχρι τέρμα πίσω.

----------


## Leo

Στον καπετάν Σπύρο Πεφάνη, τον καπετάνιο του  Blue Star Ithaki, δεν θα μπορούσε να του ευχυθούμε Χρόνια Πολλά έτσι απλά... το Σημαιοστόλισε υποδειγματικά του ¶η Νικόλα και του το αφιερώνουμε στη γιορτή σου.

*Χρόνια Πολλά* καπετάνιε να είστε καλά να σας καμαρώνουμε πάντα!!!!

BSI_053.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στον cpt Σπυρο Πεφανη με ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!Ο αγιος Νικολαος στην πλωρη σας!!*

P8130322_resize.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Εν πλω 6/12/09...*
*Για ολους εσας...*

PC061562.JPG

----------


## polykas

*To πολυφωτογραφημένο βαπόρι στην Σύρο για την ετήσια του...*

----------


## Leo

Σωστά είχα την τύχη να είμαι στον Πειραιά την ώρα του απόπλου του και να χαιρετίσω τον καπετάν Σπύρο.

----------


## Ergis

> ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΗΡΘΕ ΑΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΗ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ....ΕΔΩ, ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ, ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ 2000....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61908
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61909
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61910


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου καπ.το προτιμουσα οταν ηταν πιο "ελαφρυ" και με παραθυρα στο γκαραζ.ιστορικες πραγματικα φωτογραφιες....

----------


## vinman

*Φτάνοντας στην Σύρο,20 Σεπτεμβρίου'09!!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Nikos_V και Leonidas!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69428

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Φτάνοντας στην Σύρο,20 Σεπτεμβρίου'09!!
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Nikos_V και Leonidas!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69428


Ευχαριστω πολυ vinman!!Εχθες το απογευμα στις 19.30 το Ιθακη εδεσε στο Νεοριο.
PC200973_resize.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Κυριακή 27 Σεπτεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση τη Συροτηνομυκονία!!*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,dokimakos21,Leo,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Σκορπιός,Polykas,Nikos_V,Leonidas,Αιγαιοπλ  όος και στον καπτά Σπύρο Πεφάνη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69804

----------


## dokimakos21

Για ακομα μια φορα μια φανταστικη φωτογραφια ...!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο...!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## diagoras

(Sorry gia ta greekglish alla eimai se pic xwris ellhnika)Manwlh gia allh mia fora zwgrafises.Se eyxaristw poly.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!Η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά!*

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια Μανωλη φανταστικα χρωματα.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## polykas

_Kαλοκαιρινή αναχώρηση από Τήνο για την Μύκονο..._

polykas 2-.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Το BS Ιθάκη ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στον Πειραιά. φώτο από ένα από τα ΗΡακλειώτικα, δε θυμάμαι ποιο όμως...(ΑΝΕΚ ή ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ-Κρήτη ή Παλάτια)

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε από την δεξαμενή._

----------


## zozef

Το ITHAKI παει για Πειραια ,με τα δρομολογια του τι γινετε?

----------


## Leo

Σαν τι θες να γίνει? Στο site της εταρείας γράφει.... αν υπάρξει αλλαγή, αν το δέυτερο κόκκινο πουληθεί θα δείξουν οι αλλαγές. ¨εχουμε και τον Διαγόρα που περιμένει την Σύρο. Πάντως το SFXII είναι ε νπλώ κι έρχεται, κανονίστε ε?

----------


## zozef

> Σαν τι θες να γίνει? Στο site της εταρείας γράφει.... αν υπάρξει αλλαγή, αν το δέυτερο κόκκινο πουληθεί θα δείξουν οι αλλαγές. ¨εχουμε και τον Διαγόρα που περιμένει την Σύρο. Πάντως το SFXII είναι ε νπλώ κι έρχεται, κανονίστε ε?


Καπετaνιε μην στεναχωριεσε απ΄ολα θαχει ο μπαξές!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη* ..._Πειραιας 10-1-2010. Αρτι αφιχθεν εκ Συρου απαστραπτων και πανετοιμο για δραση στην υπηρεσια των Κυκλαδων_. 

DSCN0999.jpg

DSCN1002.jpg

DSCN1004.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη * ...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.

DSCN1006.jpg

DSCN1028.jpg

DSCN1029.jpg
_Καλη Χρονια Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_

----------


## polykas

*Πανέμορφο το αγαπημένο βαπόρι ,αλλά και οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου Απόλλων καταπληκτικές.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## sg3

φιλε zozef οταν λες απολα θα εχει ο μπαξες τι εννοεις?

----------


## diagoras

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη* ...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72254
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72255
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72256
> _Καλη Χρονια Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_


 Καλοταξιδο να ειναι.Ευχαριστουμε tss apollon.Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## zozef

> φιλε zozef οταν λες απολα θα εχει ο μπαξες τι εννοεις?


Φωτογραφιες εντος και εκτος πλοιου

----------


## Leo

Παντού είστε, π α ν τ ο ύ.... καφεδάκι στο λιοντάρι Απόλλωνα? Σου έκατσε όμως έτσι? Χμ... δεν θα καλοκαιριάσει να πάμε και στην Τήνο?

----------


## Nikos_V

> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη * ...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72254
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72255
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72256
> _Καλη Χρονια Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_


Αψογος ο TSS APOLLON :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Παντού είστε, π α ν τ ο ύ.... καφεδάκι στο λιοντάρι Απόλλωνα? Σου έκατσε όμως έτσι? Χμ... δεν θα καλοκαιριάσει να πάμε και στην Τήνο?


 Αμην και ποτε... :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικος ο δασκαλος για ακομα μια φορα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ βρεθηκε στο μεγαλο λιμανι την ωρα της αφιξης του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη και φωτογραφηθηκε με το αγαπημενο του πλοιο_ 

DSCN1031.jpg
_Ευχομενος στον Καπτα Σπυρο και το πληρωμα του Καλη Χρονια και Καλα Ταξιδια._

----------


## CORFU

το μικρο πλωριο-πλαινο visor χρησιμοποιηται???

----------


## MARGARITIS24

σπανια εως καθολου!

----------


## dokimakos21

*To Blue Star Ithaki χ8ες μπροστα στο υπουργειο μετα τον δοκιμαστικο πλου..!*
*P1111950.JPG*

----------


## Ergis

> *To Blue Star Ithaki χ8ες μπροστα στο υπουργειο μετα τον δοκιμαστικο πλου..!*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72448*


το βαπορι εχει αστραψει....

----------


## ορφεας

Ξεκινησε σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Παρο-Νάξο-Θήρα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Blue Star Ithaki στον Πειραια
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους της.

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη εν πλω.....

PB140119.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σημέρα το απόγευμα κατα την άφιξη του στην Νάξο !!!
bluestarithaki3.jpg

bluestarithaki2.jpg

bluestarithaki1.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σας ,το αγαπημενο πλοιο μας ξαναειρθε στο κλασσικο του δρομολογιο 11,15 αφιξη στη Συρο σημερα ,καλοσορισμα σε πλοιο και πληρωμα και καλα ταξειδια.
P1290001.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Καλημερα σας ,το αγαπημενο πλοιο μας ξαναειρθε στο κλασσικο του δρομολογιο 11,15 αφιξη στη Συρο σημερα ,καλοσορισμα σε πλοιο και πληρωμα και καλα ταξειδια.
> P1290001.JPG


 Βλεπω οτι ειχες πιασει πρωτη θεση πιστα......ευχαριστουμε γιαν την φωτο και απο εμενα καλες θαλασσες στο Ιθακη :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

Και μία φώτο από μένα και ευχές για καλά ταξίδια γιατί σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να μπαίνουμε σε ανοιξιάτικους ρυθμούς αφοέ είναι κοντά και το Πάσχα

Το Blue Star Ithaki 'αντιμέτωπο' με το Νήσος Μύκονος....

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Και μία φώτο από μένα και ευχές για καλά ταξίδια γιατί σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να μπαίνουμε σε ανοιξιάτικους ρυθμούς αφοέ είναι κοντά και το Πάσχα
> 
> Το Blue Star Ithaki 'αντιμέτωπο' με το Νήσος Μύκονος....


χωρις αμφιβολια ξεχωριζει η κουκλα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Εν πλω...*
*Για ολους εσας...*
PB111268.JPG

----------


## Melis7

Χωρίς αμφιβολία............. :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Καλημερα σας ,το αγαπημενο πλοιο μας ξαναειρθε στο κλασσικο του δρομολογιο 11,15 αφιξη στη Συρο σημερα ,καλοσορισμα σε πλοιο και πληρωμα και καλα ταξειδια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75721


 Καλως επεστρεψε στα γνωστα του τα λιμερια :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Στην Τηνο πριν πιασουν οι σοροκαδες,με τον γαρμπη εχουμε καμια?
Αντίγραφο από P2020003.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

χθες στο λιμανι της μυκονου με νοτιο ανεμο 7bf.......

----------


## Leo

Είσοδος στην Σύρο, με πορεία για αριστερή στροφή, που όμως δεν θα δείτε, γιατί στολίσαμε τα φορτηγά μπροστά στο υπόστεγο των επιβατών  :Very Happy: .

Για όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε το ΒΣΙ και αλλά και τη Σύρο.

DSCN2469bsi.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Είσοδος στην Σύρο, με πορεία για αριστερή στροφή, που όμως δεν θα δείτε, γιατί στολίσαμε τα φορτηγά μπροστά στο υπόστεγο των επιβατών .
> 
> Για όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε το ΒΣΙ και αλλά και τη Σύρο.
> 
> DSCN2469bsi.jpg


στην ταμπελα που λεει blue star ithaki ειμαι εγω και φωτογραφιζω το λιμανι και λιγο πριν τραβηξα το superfast v...τωρα ειμαστε λιγο πριν απο την κεα και φωτο θα ανεβασω μολις φτασω σπιτι μου γιατι απο εδω μεσα δεν εχω ταχυτητα γρηγορη....

----------


## bluestar2

το ιθακη στην τηνο αραζει και στο παλιο λιμανι?

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι δενει στο παλιο λιμανι οπως και τα αλλα οταν εχει νοτιαδες.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Είσοδος στην Σύρο, με πορεία για αριστερή στροφή, που όμως δεν θα δείτε, γιατί στολίσαμε τα φορτηγά μπροστά στο υπόστεγο των επιβατών .
> 
> Για όλους εσάς που αγαπάτε το ΒΣΙ και αλλά και τη Σύρο.
> 
> DSCN2469bsi.jpg


Αριστερη λοιπον σημερα του cpt Σπυρου απο μακρια οπως καλουμαριζα τον αετο..........

P2150001.JPG

και η εξοδος απο το λιμανι οπου οι γνωστοι-αγνωστοι φωτογραφιζαν πρυμα :Wink: 


P2150015.JPG

για τους leonida,vinman,rocinante,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,diagora,  dokimako21,melis7......

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερα στον καβο ντορο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77226

----------


## diagoras

> Αριστερη λοιπον σημερα του cpt Σπυρου απο μακρια οπως καλουμαριζα τον αετο..........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77216
> 
> και η εξοδος απο το λιμανι οπου οι γνωστοι-αγνωστοι φωτογραφιζαν πρυμα
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77219
> 
> για τους leonida,vinman,rocinante,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,diagora,  dokimako21,melis7......


 Ποσο ζηλευω αυτους τους γνωστους αγνωστους...Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο για τις φωτογραφιες

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερα δενοντας στην μυκονο!!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77232

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77235

εν πλω

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εσωτερικα καθισματα αιθουσα ΑΚ1

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77242

----------


## Speedkiller

> εσωτερικα καθισματα αιθουσα ΑΚ1
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77242


Πολύ στρίμωγμα......:?

----------


## Leo

Αυτό ξαναπές το. Την βγάζουμε όμως έξω στα σκεπαστά.... μια χαρά είναι  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Έλεγα πως στο Νησος Χίος είναι στριμωγμένα....Μετά απ αυτό το νησος Χίος φαντάζει γήπεδο... :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

που να εισαι μεσα καλοκαιρι που ειναι και γεματο. για αυτό δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα τα κατστρώματα εγω  :Very Happy:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Έλεγα πως στο Νησος Χίος είναι στριμωγμένα....Μετά απ αυτό το νησος Χίος φαντάζει γήπεδο...


καμια σχεση απολυτως.........στο χιος εισαι μια χαρα σε σχεση με το ιθακη...βεβαια αν τα συκγρινουμε με τα καθισματα του IONIA LOUNGE(Νissos_Chios) ε τοτε.....οχι γυπεδο αλλα καναπες ειναι

----------


## CORFU

ναι βγαλτε τωρα τα σαλονια τον πλοιων αχρηστα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν θα συγκρίνω τα απλά καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου με τα ΙΟΝΙΑ του χιος!Είναι ανόμοια "προιόντα" και άδικη η σύγκριση!

----------


## Leo

> ναι βγαλτε τωρα τα σαλονια τον πλοιων αχρηστα


Το καλοκαίρι έλα στα μέρη μας, να δεις τα airbus 320.... :Very Happy:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Δεν θα συγκρίνω τα απλά καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου με τα ΙΟΝΙΑ του χιος!Είναι ανόμοια "προιόντα" και άδικη η σύγκριση!


δεν τα συκρινουμε απλα λεμε την διαφορα.......(το που καθεσαι πιο ανετα-σαν επιβατης)

----------


## vinman

Nikos_V και capten Leo...φανταστικοί... :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77296

οπ να και οι καμπινες του πληρωματος.....(απο το χθεσινο μου ταξιδι_αφιερωμενη στον captain LEO...

----------


## dokimakos21

*Χθεσινη εισοδος του Blue Star Ithaki στο μεσα λιμανι τις Τήνου....*
P2151370.JPG
P2151373.JPG
P2151375.JPG
P2151377.JPG

*Για τους Nikos V,(ευχαριστω κιολας)Thanasis89,polykas,Tss Apollon ,vinman και φυσικα στον Leo....*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οπως παντα ο φιλος dokimakos21 μας χαριζει εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77328

μια αριστερη στροφη λογο νοτια στην μυκονο χθες

----------


## Leo

Δεν πειράζει που εγώ την βλέπω αριστερή έ? :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Δεν πειράζει που εγώ την βλέπω αριστερή έ?


σωστη παρατηρηση δικο μου λαθος...

----------


## vinman

> *Χθεσινη εισοδος του Blue Star Ithaki στο μεσα λιμανι τις Τήνου....*
> 
> *Για τους Nikos V,(ευχαριστω κιολας)Thanasis89,polykas,Tss Apollon ,vinman και φυσικα στον Leo....*


Φώτη εξαιρετικές!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

_για να θυμηθουμε τα πρωτα χρονια_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNh7F...eature=related

----------


## Highspeed 3

BLUE STAR ITHAKI άφιξη στην Τήνο στις 22/7/2009.
Μανουβράροντας απο το SUPERFERY II.
BLUE STAR ITHAKI.JPG
BLUE STAR ITHAKI 1.JPG
Οι καταπέλτες.
BLUE STAR ITHAKI 2.JPG
BLUE STAR ITHAKI 3.JPG
Ο πλοίαρχος ο οποίος με χαιρέτησε.
BLUE STAR ITHAKI 4.JPG
Αφιερομένες σε όλους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Oμορφες γωνιες ληψης! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε  Highspeed 3

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Χθεσινη αναχωριση απο την Τηνο...*
P2161363.JPG

*Χαρισμενη στους ben bruce,tss apollon,polyka,rocinante,thanasis89,leo,viman*

----------


## polykas

> BLUE STAR ITHAKI άφιξη στην Τήνο στις 22/7/2009.
> Μανουβράροντας απο το SUPERFERY II.
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI.JPG
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 1.JPG
> Οι καταπέλτες.
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 2.JPG
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 3.JPG
> Ο πλοίαρχος ο οποίος με χαιρέτησε.
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 4.JPG
> Αφιερομένες σε όλους.


_Σε ευχαριστούμε Highspeed 3 για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Blue Star Ithaki-Χθεσινη αναχωριση απο την Τηνο...*
> P2161363.JPG
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στους ben bruce,tss apollon,polyka,rocinante,thanasis89,leo,viman*


 Ευχαριστουμε φιλε dokimakos21

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίος Φώτη ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> BLUE STAR ITHAKI άφιξη στην Τήνο στις 22/7/2009.
> Μανουβράροντας απο το SUPERFERY II.
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI.JPG
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 1.JPG
> Οι καταπέλτες.
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 2.JPG
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 3.JPG
> Ο πλοίαρχος ο οποίος με χαιρέτησε.
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 4.JPG
> Αφιερομένες σε όλους.


 γεια σου καπταιν σπυρο...παντα οι μαθητες γινονται καλυτεροι απο τους δασκαλους τους κ εδω ειναι η ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ του ρητου

----------


## Melis7

> Αριστερη λοιπον σημερα του cpt Σπυρου απο μακρια οπως καλουμαριζα τον αετο..........
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77216
> 
> και η εξοδος απο το λιμανι οπου οι γνωστοι-αγνωστοι φωτογραφιζαν πρυμα
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77219
> 
> για τους leonida,vinman,rocinante,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,diagora,  dokimako21,melis7......


Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νίκο..... Να είσαι καλά.....!!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> BLUE STAR ITHAKI άφιξη στην Τήνο στις 22/7/2009.
> Μανουβράροντας απο το SUPERFERY II.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77487
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77488
> Οι καταπέλτες.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77489
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77490
> Ο πλοίαρχος ο οποίος με χαιρέτησε.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77491
> Αφιερομένες σε όλους.


Φίλε Highspeed 3, έδωσες ρεσιτάλ σήμερα..... Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η τελευταία του Κυριακή απόγευμα κατα την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Νάξου πριν ξεκινήσει ξανά τα δρομολόγια του για Σύρο, Τήνο Μύκονο.
ithaki1.jpg

ithaki2.jpg

ithaki3.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες boss για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## dokimakos21

*Βλεποντας το BLUE STAR ITHAKI να περιμενει την αναχωριση του SUPERFERRY II κατεβηκα να το φωτογραφισω απο κοντα αλλα ξαφνικα....*
*Αριστερη στροφη διπλα στο ΣΦ2....*
*P2211411.JPG*
*P2211412.JPG*
*P2211413.JPG*
*P2211414.JPG*
*P2211416.JPG*

*Για τον Leo που του τις ειχα υποσχε8ει...!!*

----------


## vinman

Απίθανες Φώτη!!
Μπράβο!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι  ξεκουράζεται.
25022009 009.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρηση του Ιθακη απο την Συρο..........πρεπει τις επομενες μερες να κανονισω ταξιδι εστω και εξπρες........για τους Marouli Niko,vinman,leonida,diagora,dokimako,Trakman,Melis  7,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,Νοτια,φανουλα,
Giovanaut,douzoune,TSS APOLLON,Thanasis 89,Captain Nionio,zozef,αιγαιοπλοο και φυσικα στον Rocinante :Very Happy: 

P2170030.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!!!
Καλά θα κάνεις να πεταχτείς μέχρι την Αθήνα, κοντά είναι...μιά χαρά...
Ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις ζωγραφιές σε πολλά θέματα... :Wink: 
Καλό σου ταξίδι!
¶ και στην επιστροφή σου, έρχομαι παρέα  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αναχωρηση του Ιθακη απο την Συρο..........πρεπει τις επομενες μερες να κανονισω ταξιδι εστω και εξπρες........για τους Marouli Niko,vinman,leonida,diagora,dokimako,Trakman,Melis  7,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,Νοτια,φανουλα,
> Giovanaut,douzoune,TSS APOLLON,Thanasis 89,Captain Nionio,zozef,αιγαιοπλοο και φυσικα στον Rocinante
> 
> P2170030.JPG


 Νικο ευχαριστω και να κανεις το ταξιδι εξπρες  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νικο παρα πολυ καλη με υπεροχο φοντο, να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## vinman

Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ....και περιμένω τηλέφωνο μόλις έρθεις ''εξπρές'' όπως γράφεις... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Βγαίνοντας σήμερα το πρωί απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
Για τον Kαπτά Σπύρο Πεφάνη και τους φίλους Nikos_V,Σκορπιός,Notias,Rocinante,Leo,Leonidas,Tha  nasis89,dokimakos21,Trakman και Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79144

----------


## dokimakos21

*Βλεπω Μανο πρωι-πρωι βολτουλα στον Πειραια ε?Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες ...!!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις για το μοντέλο μας... Στους Vinman, dokimakos21 Trakman, Leo, Φανούλα, Captain_nionios, Nikos_V, Sylver23, Nissos Mykonos, Αρτέμης, cpt babis... 

DSC02239.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Θαναση ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω ...!!*
*Για εσενα λοιπον και ολους τους προαναφερομενους....!*
P2151374.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Θανάση και Φώτη σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!
Για εσάς αλλά και για τους Nikos_V,Leo,Leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Rocinante και Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79311

----------


## cpt babis

> Δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις για το μοντέλο μας... Στους Vinman, dokimakos21 Trakman, Leo, Φανούλα, Captain_nionios, Nikos_V, Sylver23, Nissos Mykonos, Αρτέμης, cpt babis... 
> 
> DSC02239.jpg


Πανεμορφη !!! 
Να σαι καλα Θανο !!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*vinman   Thanasis89  και dokimakos21* *ευχαριστουμε πολυ...*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Θανάση και Φώτη σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!*
> *Για εσάς αλλά και για τους Nikos_V,Leo,Leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Rocinante και Φανούλα!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79311


 Μανωλη πολυ ωραια γωνια ληψης. Ειδα και μια αντιστοιχη (Προς το παρον ) στο Hengist. Αυτες οι κορυφες των δεντρων δεν θυμιζουν Πειραια.

----------


## Nikos_V

*Thanasis89.vinman,dokimako* σας ευχαριστω πολυ και φυσικα ανταποδιδω.....

P2150024.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Σημερινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά!!!


Μα τι ομορφια ειναι αυτη; Πραγματικα ενα ποιημα!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Μα τι ομορφια ειναι αυτη; Πραγματικα ενα ποιημα!!!


Έχω βάλει και άλλη μια εδώ

----------


## laz94

> Έχω βάλει και άλλη μια εδώ


Αυτη κι αν ειναι πανέμορφη! Μπράβο! :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Σημερινη αφιξη στη Συρο
P3040016NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Προηγήθηκε ο απόπλους από τον Πειραιά..  :Razz: . Για τον zozef και την παρέα μου

BSITHAKI167.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Προηγήθηκε ο απόπλους από τον Πειραιά.. . Για τον zozef και την παρέα μου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81542


Τους ψαρεδες με τη φελουκα κατι μου θυμιζουν!!!

----------


## diagoras

> Προηγήθηκε ο απόπλους από τον Πειραιά.. . Για τον zozef και την παρέα μου
> 
> BSITHAKI167.jpg


 Εκπληκτικη

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τον Leo και την παρεα του [τους ψαραδες στην φελουκα] :Very Happy:  και τους diagora,Thanasis89,dokimako,Niko Marouli,zozef,laz94,Captain_Nionio,rocinante,αιγαι  οπλοο,TSS APOLLON,polyka.......

P3070077.JPG

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ευχαριστώ ρε Νικόλα. Θα τα πούμε αύριο στον καφέ το λιμανίσιο.

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο.Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.

----------


## vinman

> Προηγήθηκε ο απόπλους από τον Πειραιά.. . Για τον zozef και την παρέα μου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81543


....και δύο κλίκ αργότερα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81638

----------


## vinman

*...Πειραιάς,απόγευμα Παρασκευής 31 Ιουλίου '09,πάνω απο το Κρήτη 1..!!
Για τους φίλους Rocinante,Nikos_V,Leo,Leonidas,Αιγαιοπλοος,Trakman  ,
dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81658

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ευχαριστώ ρε Νικόλα. Θα τα πούμε αύριο στον καφέ το λιμανίσιο.


Απο οτι βλεπετε ο πρωινος καφες ειχε καταπληκτικη θεα.Την μανουβρα του cpt Σπυρου :Very Happy: Αφιερωμενες στον αιγαιοπλοο :Wink: 

P3140001.JPG

P3140004.JPG

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Εις το επανειπείν, Νίκο. 
Αν και με συννεφιά, οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι μια χαρά.
Και μιας και το θέμα είναι για το Blue Star Ithaki: Ρε παιδιά, 10 χρόνια συμπληρώνει φέτος και είναι σαν καινούριο. Λάμπει (μέσα - έξω). Τα εύσημα πάνε όμως και στο ναυπηγείο που το συντηρεί, έτσι; 
(Να παινέψουμε και το νησί, λίγο  :Very Happy: )

----------


## vinman

*...Σύρος 20 Σεπτεμβρίου περίπου 20 λεπτά πριν μπεί στην Ερμούπολη...!
Για τους φίλους Leo,Rocinante,Nikos_V,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos  21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81819

----------


## Thanasis89

Μας τρέλανες πραγματικά σήμερα... ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## Rocinante

> *...Σύρος 20 Σεπτεμβρίου περίπου 20 λεπτά πριν μπεί στην Ερμούπολη...!*
> *Για τους φίλους Leo,Rocinante,Nikos_V,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos  21!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81819


 Σουπερ Μανωλη, σουπερ !!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Έξοδος απο τον Πειραιά,20 Μαρτίου!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Rocinante,Leo,Leonidas,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλοος,
Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82060

----------


## gpap2006

Απόψε και αύριο θα κάνει βραδυνά προς Πάρο κ Νάξο. Το μεσημέρι φεύγει από μύκονο 13.30 για να προλάβει.

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο τον Πειραιά,Σάββατο 20 Μαρτίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Leonidas,Αιγαιοπλοος,Nikos_V,Thanasis8  9,dokimakos21,Φανουλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82109

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σήμερα μανουβράριζε την ώρα που φόρτωνε το ΠΑΡΟΣ....Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του...???

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Σήμερα μανουβράριζε την ώρα που φόρτωνε το ΠΑΡΟΣ....Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή στα δρομολόγια του...???


*Γιάννη χθες και σήμερα είχε βραδυνό δρομολόγιο προς την Πάρο και την Νάξο. Έτσι άλλαξαν τις ώρες στο δρομολόγιό του για να προλάβει να κάνει το βραδυνό δρομολόγιο.*

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή ''χρυσή'' άφιξη του πλοίου!!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,Rocinante,Nikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82484

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Σημερινή ''χρυσή'' άφιξη του πλοίου!!
> Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,Rocinante,Nikos_V!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82484


Μανο ευχαριστω πολυ για την χρυση αφιξη του Ιθακη :Very Happy: 
Και εγω με την σειρα μου για ολους εσας και για το πληρωμα του Ιθακη!!!!
Σας ευχαριστουμε για την φιλοξενια!!!!!!!!!!

P3280657.JPG

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Φίλε Vinman, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.
Απλά να πω ότι οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι Τέχνη. 
Αψογες.

----------


## Thanasis89

Στους καλούς φίλους από την Σύρο...  :Wink: 

DSC06136.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...λίγο πριν την είσοδο στο λιμάνι...!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Αιγαιοπλοος,Nikos_V,Rocinante,Leo,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82789

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα σας.Σημερινη αφιξη του Blue star ithaki στην Τηνο
TINOS 5 170.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ITHAKI εισερχετε στο ιστορικο,πια, λιμανι της μυκονου

11-6-08 (5).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Λογω προβληματων στο pc ειχα καιρο να μπω φιλε Ben και ομολογω οτι μου λειψανε τα αριστουργηματα σου!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Τρομερη!

----------


## Leo

Καραβολάτρες παντού!!!
Έχει μια λογική αυτή η φωτό μην μας περιλάβουν οι κασάνδρες....  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5391tet.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Καραβολάτρες παντού!!!
> Έχει μια λογική αυτή η φωτό μην μας περιλάβουν οι κασάνδρες.... 
> 
> DSCN5391tet.jpg


Πολυ θα ηθελα να δω τη φωτογραφια που εληφθει απο τον φωτογραφιζομενο φακο...

----------


## Leo

> Πολυ θα ηθελα να δω τη φωτογραφια που εληφθει απο τον φωτογραφιζομενο φακο...



Υπομονή όταν γυρίσει θα την δημοσιεύσω.... :Razz:

----------


## polykas

Αφιερωμένη στον Cpt Σπύρο... :Very Happy: 

Η συνέχεια μόλις επιστρέψω από την Τήνο με πλούσιο υλικό.

IMG_3093.JPG

----------


## NikosP

> Καραβολάτρες παντού!!!
> Έχει μια λογική αυτή η φωτό μην μας περιλάβουν οι κασάνδρες.... 
> 
> DSCN5391tet.jpg


Και από ποιό ανοιχτό πλάνο!!!!
Image3.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους NikosP,Leo,Thanasis89,Trakman,dokimakos21,Nikos_V.  ..!!*
*Eίσοδος στο λιμάνι την Μ.Πέμπτη!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83606

----------


## diagoras

Blue star ithaki 
TINOS 2010 472.JPG 
Aφιερωμενη στους leo,polyka,dokimakos21,vinman,Nissos Mykonos

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΘΑΚΗ-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια 20/3/2010*
*Για τους Nikos v,vinman,Thanasis89*
*P3200192.jpg*

----------


## leonidas

Προχθεσινή αναχώρηση για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο  :Very Happy: 

DSCN4117.jpg

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στον Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,NikosP,Leo,Trakman,dokimakos21,Leonidas  ,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Rocinante,Φανούλα,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83673

----------


## diagoras

Απο ψηλα..Πλησιαζει 
TINOS 4 068.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους trakman,vinman,Nissos Mykonos,polykas

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη καθώς πλησιάζει στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο..Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Diagoras,Vinman,Dokimakos21,Rocinante,Leo,Nikos_V,  NikosP και Leonidas.*
PA108171.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Φίλοι Nissos Nykonos και diagoras σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η αναχώρηση του στις 20 Μαρτίου για εσάς αλλά και την παρέα στον κόκκινο εκείνης της ημέρας!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83777

----------


## dokimakos21

BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Αφιξη στην Τηνο...!!
Για ολους τους καλους φιλους...!
P2151371.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

¶φιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά χτές. Αφιερομένες σε όλους!
bsi.JPG
bsi 1.JPG
bsi 2.JPG
bsi 3.JPG
bsi 4.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια....
bsi 5.JPG
bsi 6.JPG
bsi 7.JPG
bsi 8.JPG
bsi 9.JPG

----------


## GiannisV

Φρέσκο πράγμα!!!Η πριν λίγων λεπτών άφιξη του Ιθάκη στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης!!

----------


## polykas

¶φιξη στην Τήνο... :Very Happy: 

polykas 2-.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Για εσας.........το Ιθακη εν πλω.

P4070071.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Μια απο τις πολλες αριστερες που εκανε φετος το Πασχα ο Cpt Σπυρος...Τηνος 06.04.2010*

*P4060329.jpg*

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος την Μ.Πέμπτη στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Leo,Nikos_V,leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Thanasis89,dokima  kos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84059

----------


## diagoras

Εν πλω 
TINOS 4 066.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*vinman  και  diagoras ευχαριστουμε και μια σημερινη δικη μου νομιζεις οτι εσκασε τροπιλη... απο Τηνο προς Μυκονο P4100416.JPG*

----------


## diagoras

Μαγικη ΣΚΟΡΠΙΕ.Ανταποδιδω κι εγω με μια με φρεσκο νοτια 
TINOS 2010 190.JPG

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Σημερινή μανούβρα στο λιμάνι μας. Για τους Leo, Nikos V. και Vinman.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Αιγαιοπλόος,Leo,Nikos_V,Φανούλα,Rocinante,Maroulis Nikos,Leonidas,Captain_nionios,Trakman,Thanasis89,  diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84302

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο η φωτογραφια με το μελί Ιθακη ειναι μαγικη ειναι το κατι αλλο. Απο τις ωραιοτερες φωτογραφιες του βαποριου στον Πειραια αν οχι η ωραιοτερη. Φιλε μου να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## vinman

*...όταν ο ήλιος φωτίζει την λαμαρίνα τότε το πλοίο ξεγυμνώνεται...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84884

----------


## diktiakos

Μύκονος 2005

----------


## Nikos_V

> *...όταν ο ήλιος φωτίζει την λαμαρίνα τότε το πλοίο ξεγυμνώνεται...!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84884


Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!
Οι φωτογραφιες σας και παλι ειναι απεριγραπτες :Very Happy: 
Να ευχηθω καλη ξεκουραση στον cpt Σπυρο Πεφανη στην αδεια του!!!!

P4070076.JPG

και για τους Niko Marouli,vinman,dokimako21,diagora,Captain_Nionio,Σ  ΚΟΡΠΙΟ,αιγαιοπλοο που επιτελους ειχε μαζι την φωτογραφικη του μηχανη,Nissos Mykonos,Thanasis89,Leonida,Trakman,rocinante......  .

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*νασαι καλα νικο ευχαριστουμε...*

----------


## diagoras

Καλη ξεκουραση cpt Σπυρο 
MYKONOS 138.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Cpt Σπύρο καλή ξεκούραση..!!*
PA108272.JPG

----------


## Leo

> Καραβολάτρες παντού!!!
> Έχει μια λογική αυτή η φωτό μην μας περιλάβουν οι κασάνδρες.... 
>  .....


Σχετικά με *αυτό* αφιερωμένη στον rocinante η παρακάτω  :Razz: :shock:

DSCN0966teta.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Σχετικά με *αυτό* αφιερωμένη στον rocinante η παρακάτω :shock:
> 
> DSCN0966teta.jpg


 Αααααα μαιστα.
Merci  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Kαλή ξεκούραση λοιπόν στον Cpt Σπύρο Πεφάνη.Καλή δύναμη στον Cpt Xωριανόπουλο και Παλαμάρη και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου... :Very Happy: 

Μερικές εικόνες από Τήνο Πασχαλινές.

polykas.jpg

polykas 1-.jpg

polykas 2-.jpg

polykas 4-.jpg

polykas 5-.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Γιώργο ειδικά η πρώτη μιλάει από μόνη της  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Θελει πολυ τρελα η τελευταια φωτογραφια

----------


## Rocinante

> Θελει πολυ τρελα η τελευταια φωτογραφια


 Πολυ σωστος!!!!!!!!! Το εντοπισες ετσι;;; :Wink: 
Αλλα οταν ο Polykas θελει κατι τιποτα δεν μπορει να σταθει εμποδιο....

----------


## diagoras

> Πολυ σωστος!!!!!!!!! Το εντοπισες ετσι;;;
> Αλλα οταν ο Polykas θελει κατι τιποτα δεν μπορει να σταθει εμποδιο....


 Αμα το κανει και με οχταρι θα πεσω απ το Πασακρωτηρι:mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αμα το κανει και με οχταρι θα πεσω απ το Πασακρωτηρι:mrgreen:


Παρε πισω την δηλωση αυτη γιατι τον εχω ικανο.
Εχει κανει διαφορα κατα καιρους.
Οπως καποτε στη Ραφηνα που ενα κυμα εκανε αυτον και ενα αλλο αγαπητο μελος να γυρισουν σπιτι τους βρεμενοι ως το γονατο.
Τους φανταζεσε να γυρνουν σπιτι και να κανουν τα παπουτσια τους σπλατς-σπλουτς-σπλατς...... :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Το παιρνω πισω :Razz:  και αφιερωνω αυτην την φωτογραφια στον φιλο Polyka 
TINOS 2010 166.JPG

----------


## Leo

Λοιπόν Γιάννη (diagoras) άνοιξε τώρα τα χαρτιά σου Mellisia-N.makrh-(Τinos) και δήλωσε τι ρόλο πάιζεις, γιατί θα ανοίξω τα μελίσια στο χωριό να σε φάνε όταν ξαναέρθεις στην (Τinos). Περίεργες οι παρενθέσεις ε ρόσι? Δηλαδή έχω μείνει κα΄γκελο που πας εκεί περισσότερες φορές από τον ρόσι και εμένα :lol:.

----------


## vinman

*...στη Σύρο...που αλλού...;
Για όλους τους Συριανούς και Τηνιακούς φίλους!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85315

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

νασαι καλα ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## dokimakos21

BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Αφιξη στην Τηνο 06.04.2010
P4060314.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σχετικά με *αυτό* αφιερωμένη στον rocinante η παρακάτω :shock:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85184


Γεια σου ρε NikoP με την παρεα σου :Very Happy: !!
Αληθεια οι αλλοι δυο κυριοι ποιοι ειναι Νικολακη? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αφιερωμενη για την παρεα σου Νικο....

12.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Σημερινη αφιξη στον Πειραια...!
Για ολους εσας...!
P4180465.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Καλησπέρα,αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Συριανούς φίλους του πλοίου...

----------


## NikosP

> Γεια σου ρε NikoP με την παρεα σου!!
> Αληθεια οι αλλοι δυο κυριοι ποιοι ειναι Νικολακη?
> Αφιερωμενη για την παρεα σου Νικο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85480


Νίκο είναι δύο πολύ καλοί κύριοι, μάλιστα ο ένας εκ των δύο συνηθίζει να φωτογραφίζει αεροπλάνα και κάνω προσπάθειες μαζί με κάποιους άλλους να του αλλάξουμε τα γούστα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ithaki  στον πειραια

270.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Leo,Nikos_V,NikosP,Thanasis89,leonidas,diagoras,Ni  ssos Mykonos,Pantelis2009,dokimakos21,Rocinante,Αιγαιοπ  λοος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85609

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Χθεσινη αφιξη στον Πειραια...!!*
*P4180453.jpg*

----------


## diagoras

Βlue star ithaki 
TINOS 2010 476.JPG 
Aφιερωμενη στους leo,vinman,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas

----------


## vinman

*...λίγο πριν προσπεράσει τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο πέρυσι τον Ιούλιο...!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,NikosP,Leo,Rocinante,Tasos@@@,Trakman,N  ikos_V,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Sylver23,dokimakos21!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85986

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη φιλε Μανο...σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για όλους τους ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιάτες φίλους...σήμερα το πρωί..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86361

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χθες το βράδυ στον Πειραιά...Για τον Vinman και για όλους τους ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονιάτες φίλους...!
*P4236597.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Σημερινη αναχωριση...!!
Σε ολους εσας...!
P4240832.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Blue star ithaki 
TINOS 2010 452.JPG 
Στους vinman,leo,polykas,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21

----------


## zozef

Ο Ιθακας το βραδυ της απεργιας
NEA 078NA.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το πρωί για όλους τους φίλους!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86471

----------


## vinman

*...και αυτό γεμάτο απο μαθητές προχθές...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86717

----------


## zozef

Αναμεσα Κεα και Κυθνο
NEA 239.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*σημερινη εισοδος στο λιμανι της Τηνου με οκταρι βορια για ολους τους φιλους και οσους ξεχασα.* 
*LEO** Maroulis Nikos dokimakos 21 rocinante* *Vinman Leonidas Nikos_V* *Nissos Mykonos Trakman* *Καρολο** polykaς T.S.S APOLLON diagoras NOTIAS Thanasis89 Φανούλα*
P4270098.JPG

P4270099.JPG

----------


## Leo

Έχω μια  απορία, εσένα Σκορπιέ ποιος σε κρατάει και επιζείς?   :Very Happy: 
Τι να σχολιάσω τώρα εγώ.. Να σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Trakman

O Σκορπιός ξαναχτύπησε!!!!! Εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες!!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες από τον φίλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ!!*

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου...για τον φίλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ που μας ''τσίμπησε'' ευχάριστα για ακόμα μία φορά με τις χορταστικές φωτογραφίες του!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87005

----------


## diagoras

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ.Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...!Μία ώρα μετά την άφιξη του...Για τους φίλους Vinman,Leo,Nikos_V,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,zozef και για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!*
P4236498.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Αριστερη στροφη στην Τηνο 
TINOS 5 183.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια στις 24.04.2010 ..!*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
P4240835.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ωραιος ο γειτονας!!!σε ευχαριστουμε! :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΘΑΚΗ
Για τον Γιαννη , τον Μανο και τον Θανο...!
P4240838.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...για την επανεμφάνιση στο φόρουμ του f/b kefalonia...αναχώρηση χθές το πρωί...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87161

----------


## Spartan_X

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ καθώς αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfWK9qx5HPE

ενα μικρό βίντεο που τράβηξα ( με κινητό δυστηχώς ...  :Sad:  ) μέσα απο το Blue Star Ithaki, καθώς εμπενε το καράβι στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης στη Σύρο

----------


## Rocinante

Καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας Spartan X.
Πολυ ωραιο το βιντεακι σου κατατοπιστικο και καθαρο παρ ολο που ηταν απο κινητο.
Μια φιλικη συμβουλη μονο. Την επομενη φορα κανε πιο αργες κινησεις. Θα δεις οτι το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο.
Και παλι καλως ορισες.

----------


## Spartan_X

Ευχαριστώ :-)

----------


## vinman

*Για καλοσώρισμα στο νέο μέλος Spartan_X...απο τη χθεσινή αναχώρηση!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87259

----------


## Thanasis89

¶φιξη στην Τήνο... Στους Leo, Μάνο, Γιώργο (Trakman), Nikos_V και Φώτη ! 

DSC02701.jpg

----------


## Spartan_X

Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσόρισμα ...  :Smile:  Πάντως θα πρέπει να βάψουν κάποια στιγμή τις προεκτάσεις του καταπέλτη. Ειναι πολύ όμορφο το πλοίο και οι σκουριασμένες λαμαρίνες είναι η μοναδική παραφωνία στη γενική εικόνα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα φίλε μου ! Είναι ένα δύσκολο σημείο καθώς ακόμα και αν το βάψουν πάντα θα ξεβάφει λόγω της συχνής επαφής του καταπέλτη με τον ντόκο. Εξάλλου είναι το πρώτο σημείο που έρχεται σε επαφή με το λιμάνι... Οπότε ακόμα και αν το έβαφαν πάλι έτσι θα γινόταν...

----------


## Spartan_X

Καταλαβένω, σωστά. Δε πειράζει άλλωστε, το καράβι είναι μια χαρά, και νομίζω πως αυτό και το αδερφό του "Naxos" είναι απο τα ομορφότερα που ταξιδεύουν στο Αιγαίο σήμερα. Εχουν πολύ μοντέρνες και λιτές γραμμές, είναι γρήγορα και άνετα ( αν και σχετικά μικρά σε σύγκριση με άλλα καράβια ) και συνάμα ειναι και πολύ γνωστά για τη πολύ καλή σταθερότητα τους σε κακό καιρό.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για τον Θαναση και τον Spartan X που του αρεσει πολυ...
Σε στιγμες βραδυνης ξεκουρασης...

IMG_3404.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Τον περασμενο Δεκεμβριο στον Σαρωνικο...!*
*PC061544.jpg*

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο!
Για τους Leo,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Rocinante,Nikos  _V,Aιγαιοπλόος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87443

----------


## vinman

*Μανουβράροντας στην Τήνο!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87874

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εχ8ες στο λιμανι της μυκονου μαζι με το superferry ii

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88041

----------


## giorgos....

και λίγες ώρες μετά.. τσούπ!! νά σου το εξω απο τον Πειραιά..

P5020442..jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Βlue Star Ithaki-Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια κατα την διαρκεια ανεφοδιασμου...!!*
P5041049.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους giorgos... και dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88365

----------


## zozef

Σημερα το μεσημερι κατα την αφιξη στο λιμανι μας
P4220023.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Leo,Zozef,Nikos_V,leonidas,Rocinante,dokimakos21,Φ  ανούλα,
ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,TSS APOLLON,Αιγαιοπλόος,Polykas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88748

----------


## diagoras

Blue star ithaki 
TINOS 4 079.JPG 
Aφιερωμενη στους polykas,vinman,Nissos Mykonos

----------


## giorgos_249

> *Για τους φίλους Leo,Zozef,Nikos_V,leonidas,Rocinante,dokimakos21,Φ  ανούλα,*
> *ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,TSS APOLLON,Αιγαιοπλόος,Polykas!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88748


*Αυτά που κρέμονται από τα κάγκελα (στην πρύμνη) τι ακριβώς είναι;*

----------


## konigi

Aπρίλιος στον Πειραια.

P4110015.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Σημερινη αφιξη στον Πειραια...!*
P5121349.jpg
P5121351.jpg
P5121356.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Σημερινη Αναχωριση...!*
*P5131441.jpg*

----------


## stathes_x

Βλεπω αυτη την ωρα το BS ITHAKI στο λιμανι της Ναξου (πηγη: www.naxosisland.eu/)

Κατα το ais, απεπλευσε χθες στις 22 απο Πειραια προς Παρο και Ναξο. 
Εχει σχεση με τις απεργιακες κινητοποιησεις ή κατι αλλο;

----------


## mitilinios

> Κατα το ais, απεπλευσε χθες στις 22 απο Πειραια προς Παρο και Ναξο. 
> Εχει σχεση με τις απεργιακες κινητοποιησεις ή κατι αλλο;


Ναι, εξαιτίας των απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων αναχώρησε χτες στις 22:00 από Πειραιά για Πάρο και Νάξο και το ταξίδι της επιστροφής έχει προγραμματιστεί για τις 18:00 από Νάξο με ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά την κανονική, δηλαδή 23:25. :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## stathes_x

> Ναι, εξαιτίας των απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων αναχώρησε χτες στις 22:00 από Πειραιά για Πάρο και Νάξο και το ταξίδι της επιστροφής έχει προγραμματιστεί για τις 18:00 από Νάξο με ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά την κανονική, δηλαδή 23:25.


Ευχαριστω mitilinie  :Smile:

----------


## DeepBlue

Να το δούμε και σε μια πρόσφατη άφιξη του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. P1020526.jpg

----------


## stathes_x

> Να το δούμε και σε μια πρόσφατη άφιξη του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. P1020526.jpg


ωραια η φωτο σου, κι ουτως η αλλως αγαπημενο βαπορι!

----------


## apollo_express

Αυτό που αχνοφαίνεται στην υπέροχη φωτογραφία του DeepBlue πίσω από το Ιθάκη είναι το European Express;

----------


## DeepBlue

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω οτι το φουγάρο του είναι χαρακτηριστικό.Αυτό πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αφιερωμένη στον konigi  με τα Χρόνια μου Πολλά...!

----------


## parianos

Το περασμενο Πασχα τη Μεγαλη Παρασκευη δυο Μπλουσταρακια συναντιουνται στο λιμανι της Παρου, τα φωτογραφιζε η αρραβωνιαστικια μου και εγω ειχα σοβαρες δουλειες και δεν μπορεσα... BLUE STAR NAXOS και BLUE STAR ITHAKI....

IMG_1744.jpg

IMG_1746.jpg

IMG_1748.jpg

IMG_1750.jpg

IMG_1752.jpg

----------


## roussosf

σημερα στο δρομο για Μυκονο απο το γνωστο καραβολατρικο σημειο της Τηνου


bsithaki.JPG

----------


## leonidas

¶φιξη στη Σύρο με πολλές συναντήσεις... :Razz: 

DSCN1523.jpg

8/5/10

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Πριν απο λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια...!*
P5241641.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Blue Star Ithaki-Πριν απο λιγο εξω απο τον Πειραια...!*
> P5241641.jpg


Πολυ ομορφη Φωτη!!!
Ευχαριστουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## gasim

Φθάνοντας στη Μύκονο.
Καλοκαίρι του 2008

MYK_0034.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...Τηνος 24-5-2010.

DSCN1360.JPG
_χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου_

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο, καλομελέτααααα  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gasim

...κι έρχεσαι???

----------


## diagoras

To αγαπημενο καραβι στην Τηνο :Very Happy:  
TINOS 5 189.JPG

----------


## gasim

Εδώ φαίνεται και η Τήνος και το καράβι, με τηλεφακό από τη Μύκονο...

MYK_0105.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...Τηνος 23-5-2010. 

DSCN1326.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο NaiasII_

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Σημερα το μεσημερι εκτακτο λιποθυμικο επεισοδιο στο Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη μετα την εξοδο του απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!
Αμεση η αντιδραση του cpt Σπυρου Πεφανη και οι αποδειξεις ......

P5300005.JPG

P5300006.JPG

P5300007.JPG

Φυσικα στο πλοιο ειχαν επιβιβαστει και οι ανταποκριτες του nautilia :Wink: 
Μηπως επεξε και αυτο το ρολο του :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Δεν θα σχολιάσω...... μόνο θα επιβεβαιώσω με μια φωτογραφία το περιστατικό που καθυστέρησε το ταξίδι του περί τα 15 λεπτά. Ζητήθηκε συγνώμη και η κατανόηση των επιβατών από τα μεγάφωνα, που λόγου έκτακτου περιστατικού το πλοίο αναγκάστηκε να γυρίσει πίσω για την αποβίβαση ασθενούς. 16:00 απόπλους

16:10 γυρίσαμε απέξω (Nikos_V report  :Razz: ) και επιστρέφουμε στο λίμανι
01DSCN8315.jpg


16:13 ο ασθενής αποβιβάζεται.... μετα από μια μανούβρα αστραπή, χωρίς κάβους!
02DSCN8319.jpg


16:15 αναχωρούμε.
03DSCN8326.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...Τηνος 24-5-2010.

DSCN1362.jpg
χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου

----------


## zozef

> Δεν θα σχολιάσω...... μόνο θα επιβεβαιώσω με μια φωτογραφία το περιστατικό που καθυστέρησε το ταξίδι του περί τα 15 λεπτά. Ζητήθηκε συγνώμη και η κατανόηση των επιβατών από τα μεγάφωνα, που λόγου έκτακτου περιστατικού το πλοίο αναγκάστηκε να γυρίσει πίσω για την αποβίβαση ασθενούς. 16:00 απόπλους
> 
> 16:10 γυρίσαμε απέξω (Nikos_V report ) και επιστρέφουμε στο λίμανι
> 01DSCN8315.jpg
> 
> 
> 16:13 ο ασθενής αποβιβάζεται.... μετα από μια μανούβρα αστραπή, χωρίς κάβους!
> 02DSCN8319.jpg
> 
> ...


Εμενα που ημουνα στο Αιολο μεσα στο δεκατο παραθυρο δεν με πηρες φωτο!!

----------


## Leo

Για δες στο θέμα του Αίολου....  :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Απογευματινη εισοδος στο λιμανι 
025.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Στην Τηνο καθως ο Cpt Σπυρος ετοιμαζεται για ακομα μια πιρουετα ακριβειας...!*
*P4060324.jpg*

----------


## Harry14

Υπεροχες ολες. Δεν χορταινω να το βλεπω αυτο το βαπορι

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανούβρα στην Τήνο τον  περασμένο Οκτώβριο...Για τους φίλους Leo, Nikos_V, Dokimakos, TSS APOLLON, zozef, diagoras και για τον Cpt Σπύρο!* 
PA108207.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Επειδή δεν θυμάμαι αν ξανανέβηκε το συγκεκριμένο λινκ εγώ το βάζω εδώ γιατί πριν από λίγο το ανακάλυψα...:mrgreen: :Surprised: ops:

http://www.watermarkpacific.com/id23.htm

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Μανούβρα στην Τήνο τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο...Για τους φίλους Leo, Nikos_V, Dokimakos, TSS APOLLON, zozef, diagoras και για τον Cpt Σπύρο!* 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92009


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...Τηνος 23-5-2010. 
DSCN1327.jpg

----------


## konigi

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους όσους αγαπάνε αθτό το πλοίο.
Επήσεις με όλο μου τον σεβασμό και την εκτίμηση στον καπτα Σπύρο τον οποίο τον είχα Ύπαρχο στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο το 2006 όταν έκανα το δεύτερο μου εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι σαν δόκιμος.

DSC00064.JPG

DSC00066.JPG

DSC00070.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Ιθακη εν πλω.....για τους vinman,Trakman,dokimako,TSS APOLLON,zozef,αιγαιοπλοο,konigi,Harry 14,Nissos Mykonos,leonida,diagora.....P4280101.JPG

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφη Νικόλα!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Νικολα ευχαριστω πολυ...Πανεμορφη.. :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια Νικο.Ανταποδιδω και για τους φιλους του μηνυματος σου επισης 
TINOS 5 164.JPG

----------


## Harry14

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
> F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...Τηνος 23-5-2010. 
> DSCN1327.jpg


Εξαιρετικη ετσι με τα ολα ο βαπορας!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ BLUE STAR_ITHAkides!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFJmxSIUTg0

----------


## diagoras

Τελειο.Ευχαριστουμε φιλε sea_pilot

----------


## pappous

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ NAUTILIA.GR
Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟ B.S. ITHAKI ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ 22/03/2007

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες φιλε pappus στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα.
Εξαιρετικη η  φωτογραφια!

----------


## pappous

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ T.S.S. APOLLON. ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ

----------


## Harry14

Υπεροχες!

Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω με το Ιθακι μια μερα που ο καιρος ηταν οπως στην πρωτη φωτο και ολη η θαλασσα εφτανε μεχρι τα πλαινα ανοιχτα καταστρωματα. Πειρττω να πω οτι εγινα μουσκεμα καμια 10αρια φορες :Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε pappous καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας,σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες.
1/6 άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου
DSCF4970.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...για την παρέα του χθεσινού απογευματινού καφέ...αλλά και τον Νικόλα απο τη Σύρο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93895

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*
*Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τον Λεανδρο*

DSCN1317.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Σημερινη πιρουετα στην Τηνο απο τον Cpt Σπυρο.!*
*Για ολους του φιλους.!* 
P6192210.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *BLUE STAR ITHAKI-Σημερινη πιρουετα στην Τηνο απο τον Cpt Σπυρο.!*
> *Για ολους του φιλους.!* 
> P6192210.jpg


ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ! Μπράβο! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Διαβητης.... 
TINOS 4 095.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
ploio051.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Έξω από τον Πειραιά.Χαρισμένη σε pantelis2009,nkr,diagoras,vinman,Trakman,polykas και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  P1030893.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πριν 5 λεπτά λίγο μετά την βόρεια έξοδο του συστήματος.

DSC00283.JPG

DSC00284.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ithaki αναχωρηση απο την τηνο

IMG_9937.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@,dokimakos 21 & apostolos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια! Απιθανη γωνια ληψης! Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce.

----------


## nautical96

άφιξη του βάπορα στο λιμάνι του πειραιά στις 22/6
P6220362.JPG
για τον BEN BRUCE

----------


## diagoras

Μια πλωρατη 
TINOS 5 177.JPG 
Για ολους

----------


## leonidas

Χθες, καθώς έπαιρνε βραδυνο... :Wink: 

DSCN4183.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> Χθες, καθώς έπαιρνε βραδυνο...
> 
> DSCN4183.jpg


 :shock::shock::shock: ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ...

----------


## NikosP

Σύρος 26/06/2010
Ithaki.jpg
Για τους NikosV,Leo,Vinman,dokimakos21,Sylver23,Trakman & Rocinante

----------


## Trakman

Βλέπω βγάλαμε πολλές φωτογραφίες!! Και καλά έκανες, γιατί είναι υπέροχες!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!!! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

19/6 Το Ιθάκη έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.
DSCF5439.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! απο τον φιλο DimitrisT.   με φοντο το κλασσικο κυκλαδιτικο τοπιο.

----------


## diagoras

Blue Star Ithaki 9-5-2010 με τον ηλιο να το λουζει 
419.JPG

----------


## konigi

Σημερινή αναχώρηση.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους.

DSC00566.JPG

DSC00569.JPG

DSC00573.JPG

DSC00578.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφες φιλε μου...υπεροχα χρωματα! :Very Happy:

----------


## panagiotis78

Aυτό το πλοίο μου έσπασε λίγο τα νεύρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Στη Σύρο 3-7-10

----------


## Amorgos66

....σημερα ημέρα απεργίας...απέδρασε(?) απο το Πειραια και κατεβηκε Παροναξία και Ιο Θήρα...!!
Περίεργα πράγματα...!! :Cool: 
...μάλλον λάθος μου....!!!
Εχτές το βραδυ 22.30....εφυγε για το παραπάνω δρομολόγιο.....
Σημερα το πρωι ανεβηκε ως Παρο...και επιστρέφει για κάτω...!!
Μια χαρα...!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Blue Star Ithaki πηγαίνει για Πειραιά στις 28/06/2010 φωτογραφημένο απο τον Ποσειδώνα. Χαρισμένες σε Ιθάκη, Tasos@@@, konigi, diagoras, T.S.S. APOLLON, DimitrisT, Trakman, NikosP, DeepBlue & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 01 28-06-2010.jpg

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 02 28-06-2010.jpg

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 03 28-06-2010.jpg

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 05 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ξεκουραση...... 
153.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινη, πρωινη αναχωρηση απο την Συρα.  :Very Happy: 
DSCN0076.jpg
και με το βοριαδακι.
DSCN0085.jpg
Για ολους τους φιλους.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σημερινη, πρωινη αναχωρηση απο την Συρα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97212
> και με το βοριαδακι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97213
> Για ολους τους φιλους.


Ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη :Very Happy: 
Να και μια την ιδια ωρα απο αυλης :Wink: 

BSI.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

manoubras 33 και Nikos V απίθανες οι φωτογραφιες σας:shock::shock:

----------


## vinman

*Tο πλοίο εν πλώ το Σάββατο 10 Ιουλίου...!!!
Για τον Φώτη που ήταν πάνω....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97306

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Tο πλοίο εν πλώ το Σάββατο 10 Ιουλίου...!!!
> Για τον Φώτη που ήταν πάνω....*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97306


Την ιδια μερα λιγο νωριτερα και παντα με τον dokimako on board εν πλω απο Συρο για Τηνο!!
Επισης για τους Trakman,Leo,zozef,Αλκυωνη,αιγαιοπλοο,Σοφια,καπεταν  ισα :Very Happy: 

P71002701.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακή λήψη Νίκο!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε!!! Για όλα...!!! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Στην Τήνο.!*
*Για όλη την Συριανή παρέα.*
P6192209.jpg

----------


## esperos

*Blue Star  Ithaki * και  ο  κόσμος  του  το  περασμένο  Σάββατο  10  του  μηνός  στα  Λεμονάδικα!

BLUE STAR Ithaki.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Λαοθαλασσα  φιλε esperos.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη*... καταπλους Πειραιας 12-7-2010.
DSCN2706.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Πειραιας καταπλους 12-7-2010.
DSCN2709.jpg

DSCN2711.jpg

DSCN2736.jpg
_Για τους Ben Bruce  και ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Πειραιας... καταπλους 15-7-2010.
DSCN3068.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ_

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki- Χθές κατά την είσοδο του στην Τήνο.!
Για τους Leo,Trakman,Vinman,Thanasis89,Nikos V.,TSS Apollon.
P7152718.jpg*

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ Φώτη!!! Υπέροχη φωτογραφία από ένα μέρος που έχει μπει στην καρδιά μας, όπως και το απέναντι νησί!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Eυχαριστω φιλε dokimakos21 και ανταποδιδω_

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Πειραιας...καταπλους 15-7-2010._
DSCN3070.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...στο λιμανι της Τηνου 17-7-2010.
DSCN3174.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ_

----------


## Trakman

¶ψογη φωτογραφία Γιώργο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ¶ψογη φωτογραφία Γιώργο!!!


 Φιλε Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω διοτι η γνωμη του Trakman μετραει!

----------


## diagoras

18-7-2010 ανοιχτα της Τηνου 
ΤINOS 7 201.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καταπληκτική φίλε diagoras. Ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 15-7 για το βραδινό δρομολόγιό του!
Για τους φίλους Leo, leonidas, Trakman, Nikos_V, vinman, dokimakos21, TSS APOLLON, diagoras και pantelis2009.*
P7154743.JPG

----------


## sg3

το πλοιο αυτη την ωρα με 21,6

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nissos Mykonos. θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!
Αφιερωμενη στον Νικο Μαρουλη :Very Happy: 

P7170107.JPG
Και σε ολους τους λατρεις!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ξεκινωντας μια ακομη πιρουετα ακριβειας 
TINOS 4 077.JPG 
Για τους Leo,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON,Nikos_V,Καρολος,rocinante,zozef,vinman,Nis  sos Mykonos,leonidas

----------


## owner

DSCN6399.jpg

DSCN6420.jpg

DSCN6423.jpg

DSCN6424.jpg

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Πρίν από λίγο στον Σαρωνικό...!
Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,NikosV,NikosP,Nikos Maroulis,Ben Bruce,zozef,owner,leonidas,proussos.!
P7232940.jpg
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_... Τηνος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3818.jpg

DSCN3823.jpg
 Για τους φιλους Nissos Mykonos και diagoras

----------


## diagoras

> F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_... Τηνος 23-7-2010.
> DSCN3818.jpg
> 
> DSCN3823.jpg
> Για τους φιλους Nissos Mykonos και diagoras


 Φιλε Apollon εχεις δωσει ρεσιταλ σημερα απ την ομορφη Τηνο.Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση των ομορφων φωτογραφιων και ανταποδιδω 
TINOS 5 180.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...λιμανι Τηνου 23-7-2010. 
DSCN3817.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον ΚαπταΣπυρο_

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από όλους τους φίλους,σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ, μπράβο.Η επόμενη φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε όλους εσας  :Wink: .
19/6 έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
DSCF5440.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Τσίτα τα γκάζια στον Σαρωνικό*
*Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,NikosV,NikosP,Nikos Maroulis,Ben Bruce,zozef,owner,leonidas,proussos,diagoras,Karol  os,DimitrisT.,hayabusa,TSS APOLLON.*
*P7232931.jpg*

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες σας. έκανα σήμερα το ταξίδι της επιστροφής με το βαπόρι και θα ανεβάσω υλικό εδώ και στα άλλα θέματα αργότερα. Μάλιστα αμέσως μετά την έξοδο του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Σύρου επέστρεψε μέσα με μια θεαματικότατη (για όσους την παρακολουθούσαν από το λιμάνι) δεξιά στροφή λόγω ενός εκτάκτου ιατρικού περιστατικού. Παρά όμως την καθυστέρηση αυτή, φτάσαμε στον Πειραιά μόλις 20 λεπτά αργότερα. 

Όσο για το πλοίο, άψογο μέσα έξω, και οφείλουμε να συγχαρούμε το πλήρωμα γιατί ενώ έχει μηδενικό χρόνο παραμονής στα λιμάνι της Μυκόνου σε σχέση με τα άλλα πλοία το βαπόρι μέσα έξω έλαμπε και ταυτοχρόνως κάθε κατάσταση αντιμετωπιζόταν με χαμόγελο και ευγένεια.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, τα υπόλοιπα σε λιγάκι.  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

*Πάμε να δέσουμε στην Τήνο και να μπει ο κόσμος...






*

----------


## hayabusa

*Η αρχή της στροφή που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Η φωτογραφία ειναι επίτηδες τραβηγμένη έτσι για να δείτε την κλίση την οποία πήρε το βαπόρι και η οποία μετά μεγάλωσε. Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να τραβήξω και άλλη φωτογραφία γιατι μαζεύτηκε τόσος κόσμος που δεν γινόταν. 

Αφιερωμένη στον άγνωστο καραβολάτρη που φωτογραφίσε την άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά. Ελπίζω να ειναι κάποιος από εδώ..


*

----------


## hayabusa

Και η συνέχεια, μετά από λίγο, με την μηχανή στον αέρα πάνω από τον κόσμο και ό,τι βγει.

Όσοι ξέρουν τη Σύρο μπορούν να καταλάβουν την πορεία που διέγραψε το βαπόρι. Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν τα ξέρω καλά τα μέρη οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω, ο καπτά-Λεο όμως ίσως να μπορεί να βοηθήσει (θα ανεβάσω και μερικές φωτογραφίες ακομη αργότερα)

----------


## Leo

Έκτος του ότι βλέπω και καταλαβαίνω τι έγινε, έχω ζήσει παρόμοιο περιστατικό με το ίδιο πλοίο αλλά με τη διαφορά ότι η ανάλογη στροφή (αρσιτερή) έγινε ακριβώς έξω από τους λιμενοβραχίωνες. Εσείς εδώ είχατε προχωρήσει λίγο περισσότερο και έτσι κάνατε δεξιά στροφή με δρόμο (ταχύτητα) γι αυτό και το ανάλογο μπατάρισμα. Τι να κάνουμε συμβαίνουν αυτά, ειδικά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες που υπάρχει πολυκοσμία και η ζέστη χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα για τις ευπαθείς ομάδες επιβατών.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

29-7-2010 καταπλους στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## laz94

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά από το γνωστό δρομολόγιο στις 26-7-2010.
*Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο vinman*! :Wink: 

100_2593.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Laz94,hayabusa,Leo,Nikos_V,leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Ni  kosP,
Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,zozef,Trakman,TSS APOLLON,roussosf,dokimakos21,diagoras,Kάρολος...ση  μερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100863

----------


## laz94

> *Για τους φίλους Laz94,hayabusa,Leo,Nikos_V,leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Ni  kosP,*
> *Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,zozef,Trakman,TSS APOLLON,roussosf,dokimakos21,diagoras,Kάρολος...ση  μερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100863


Μαγευτικά χρώματα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Για τους φίλους Laz94,hayabusa,Leo,Nikos_V,leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Ni  kosP,*
> *Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,zozef,Trakman,TSS APOLLON,roussosf,dokimakos21,diagoras,Kάρολος...ση  μερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100863


 _ Φιλε vinman  Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_ 
 F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3793.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  σε ευχαριστγω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 6-8-2010._
DSCN4275.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 6-8-2010._
> DSCN4275.jpg


Κορνίζα και γρήγορα φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Blue Star Ithaki-9/5/2010 
400.JPG 
Για ολους

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Εξω απο την Τηνο 30/07/2010
Για τους Leo,Vinman,Nikos_V,leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Ni kosP,
Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,zozef,Trakman,TSS APOLLON,roussosf,diagoras,Kάρολος,Laz94,hayabusa..
P7303190.jpg
*

----------


## laz94

> *Blue Star Ithaki-Εξω απο την Τηνο 30/07/2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Για τους Leo,Vinman,Nikos_V,leonidas,Αιγαιοπλόος,Ni kosP,*
> *Rocinante,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,zozef,Trakman,TSS APOLLON,roussosf,diagoras,Kάρολος,Laz94,hayabusa..*
> *P7303190.jpg*


Eυχαριστώ πολύ! Πολύ όμορφη :Wink: 

Αναχώρηση για Πάρο στις 26/7/2010
*Αφιερωμένη σε 'σένα...*
100_2622.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

dokimakos21  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Τηνος 8-8-2010._
DSCN4427.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,pantelis2009,dokimakos21,polykas,la  z94,notias,Kαρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## laz94

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON!!!

Και μία αφιερωμένη* σε εσένα* αλλά και στους Leo, vinman, dokimakos21, Nikos_V, Trakman, pantelis2009 και rocinante....

100_2603.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλοι T.S.S. APOLLON & laz94 και ανταποδίδω.:razz: 


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 04 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Eυχαριστώ φίλοι T.S.S. APOLLON & laz94 και ανταποδίδω.:razz: 
> 
> 
> BLUE STAR ITHAKI 04 28-06-2010.jpg


Eυχαριστώ Παντελη! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Η σημερινή αναχώρηση αφιερωμένη στον monsieur leonidas που ήταν onboard και τώρα παραΣΥρεται...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101508

----------


## Leo

Ναι όντως Μάνο, κοντεύει να βγεί έξω από τα ρέλια (πάνω).... παραΣΥΡΟμενος, απο το Συριανό αέρα  :Very Happy: 
Ο καπτάν Σπύροισ σήμερα είχε κέφια, τραβηξε 3 μακρόσυρτες στον Αη Δημήτρη και μαι ατέλειωτη στην μπούκα.... (για τον Λεωνίδα ήτανε λές?)

DSCN1717bsi.jpg

Δεν ζουμάρω.... το αφήνω γι αργότερα... :Razz:

----------


## proussos

*Μεσημεράκι Τρίτης..από Τήνο για Μύκονο !*
*Για την παρέα του "έξω κόκκινου"...και όλους τους ανεμοδαρμένους.*
*Special αφιέρωση στον υπεράνω πάντων capten4 !*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 10-8-2010.
DSCN4485.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,pantelis2009,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,dokim  akos21,vinman, Nikos_V,laz94,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Tasos@@@ και την μεσημεριανη παρεα του εξω κοκκινου_

----------


## pantelis2009

καταπληκτικές φωτο απο T.S.S. APOLLON & proussos. Ευχαριστούμε:-P

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Για αλλη μια φορα φανταστικη ληψη

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση...

----------


## laz94

Eυχαριστώ φίλε TSS APOLLON και ανταποδίδω με μια άφιξη στον Πειραιά...
100_1642.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Στον Σαρωνικό* 
*Για τους Leo,leonidas,Nikos V,NikosP,Vinman,Trakman,Ben Bruce,Proussos,Thanasis89,Capten4,laz94.*
P7232937.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Blue Star Ithaki-Στον Σαρωνικό* 
> *Για τους Leo,leonidas,Nikos V,NikosP,Vinman,Trakman,Ben Bruce,Proussos,Thanasis89,Capten4,laz94.*
> P7232937.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ!!
Απλα καταπληκτικη :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 12-8-2010._
DSCN4825.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους   φιλους ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ και polykas_

----------


## laz94

> *Blue Star Ithaki-Στον Σαρωνικό* 
> 
> *Για τους Leo,leonidas,Nikos V,NikosP,Vinman,Trakman,Ben Bruce,Proussos,Thanasis89,Capten4,laz94.*
> 
> P7232937.jpg


Ευχαριστώ! Πανέμορφη!  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να σας γνωρίσω ένα περιστατικό στο οποίο είμουν μάρτυρας με άλλους δύο φίλους, μέλη του n@utilia.gr.  Για να μπείτε στο κλίμα δανείζομαι αυτή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου trelaras, που δείχνει μια παρόμοια πρόσδεση ανεφοδιαστικού (πετρελαιοφόρου) στο κεφάλι του μώλου ανάμεσα στο Speedrunner III και το Highspeed 6.

Βρισκόμασταν λοιπόν πάνω στο Speedrunner III, το οποίο ανεφοδιαζόταν από μια πετρελαιοφορτηγίδα (περίοδος που είχαν απεργία τα φορτηγά), όταν άρχισαν οι απόπλοι άλλων πλοίων, έφυγε πρώτα το Highspeed  6, ήρεμα...  Ακολούθησε ένα Μπλου Σταρ, το οποίο είχε αρκετό δρόμο με αποτέλεσμα να ταρακουνήσει το σύμπαν, το Speedrunner III χτύπησε έντονα στον ντόκο, τρίξανε δυνατά οι κατέλτες στο τσιμέντο και η φορτηγίδα αρμένισε αρκετά. Ο καπετάνιος του Speedrunner III ήταν στον ντόκο κοντά στον καταπέλτη, με ένα ακόμη αξιωματικό και ένα στέλεχος της Εταιρείας, δισανασχέτησαν μεν, αλλά τι να πούνε δε.... Ότι είχαν να πούνε  το έιπανε από μέσα τους. Το πλήρωμα της φορτηγίδας πανικόβλητο, μην κοπεί η μάνικα της πετρέλευσης και γίνει ο χαμός, έτρεξε έδωσε μπόσικα στη μάνικα, μέχρι να σταματήσει το πήγαινε-έλα και βιράροντας τους κάβιυς, έφερα το καραβάκι στην σωστή του θέση. 

Έφυγε και το Highspeed 4 επίσης ήρεμα (αυτά τα πλοία δεν έχουν εκτόπισμα και δεν δημιουργούν κυματισμό σε πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες). Το πλήρωμα της φορτηγίδας βλέποντας το Μπλού Στάρ Ιθάκη να βιράρει άρχισαν να λένε στον καπετάνιο τους να ειδοποιήσει το πλοίο να περάσει αργά μην γίνει καμιά ζημιά. Δεν είδα να ειδοποιεί κανείς τον καπετάν Σπύρο, αλλά αυτό που είδα είναι ότι πέρασε δίπλα μας τόσο αργά που το πλήρωμα της φορτηγίδας στεκόταν πάνω στην γραδελάδα του καταστρώματος με την μάνικα στα χέρια, σε ετοιμότητα, την άφησαν κάτω και με υποκλίσεις τον ευχαριστούσαν. Εκείνος τους χαιρέτισε με μια μικρή σφυριξιά.

Σήμερα περιμένοντας να παραλάβω επιβάτη από το Mπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη στα λεμονάδικα, είδα ότι το Φαιστός Παλάς ανεφοδιαζόνταν με καύσιμα και παρατήρησα ότι πέρασε δίπλα του το Ιθάκη τόσο αργά σαν σταματημένο, παρόλο που έχει νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο και ο ντόκος ήταν τίγκα έπιβάτες και οχήματα.

Θέλω να πω στον καπετάν Σπύρο ότι είναι ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ, ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ όλα ΚΕΦΛΑΙΑ, με μοναδικό ήθος και σεβασμό σε όλους και σε όλα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλοστε ότι τον χαιρετούν όλοι με σφυριξιές ή και μέσα από τα vhf. Δεν έκανε τίποτα περισσότερο από την δουλειά του.... την οποία έκανε σωστά και αυτό θέλω να το μάθετε όλοι, γιατί οι καπεταναίοι δεν είναι μόνο για να τους "λούζουμε" όταν ακουμπάνε στους ντόκους ή έχουν μια άσχημη στιγμή στην δουλειά τους.

Του λόγου το αληθές.....
DSCN0946petrelefsi.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πραγματικά "Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση" φίλε Leo, και συγχαρητήρια στον Cpt. Σπύρο και ας μην τον ξέρω.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το καλοκαίρι ό Λάζαρος έκανε διάφορες περιηγήσεις στο Αιγαίο, από ότι διάβασα σε διάφορα θέματα, εμάς όμως δεν μας προτίμησε.... για να τον δελεάσω θα του αφιερώσω μια παραΣΥΡΟμενη φωτογραφία του βαποριού  :Wink: 

Ότι περισεύει πρύμα (πάνω) είναι το χέρι και η φωτογρφική του Λεωνίδα που δεν έχει υπομονή να πάρει την στροφή! :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1714bsi.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 14-8-2010._
DSCN5053.jpg
_Για τον Καπτα Σπυρο και τον  ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*Τηνος 15-08-2010 αριστερη στροφη και σημαιοστολισμενο χρονια πολλα σε ολους*
P8150146.JPG

----------


## citcoc

Τι φανταστικη ληψη και τι φανταστικο βαπορι!!!! Αντε απο του χρονου θα το καμαρωνει η ραφηνα με την ελευση του BS Delos...!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Τι φανταστικη ληψη και τι φανταστικο βαπορι!!!! Αντε απο του χρονου θα το καμαρωνει η ραφηνα με την ελευση του BS Delos...!!!!


 Μαλλον καποιο απο τα ΠΑΡΟΣ ή ΝΑΞΟΣ βλεπω τα οποια εχουν και παραπλησια πρωυοκολλα με το ΦΕΡΡΥ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 15-8-2010._  Οπως και περσι τουτη την μερα,  ετσι και φετος το πλοιο ηταν Πανεμορφο και γιορτινο_
DSCN5166.jpg
_Ευχαριστουμε Καπτα Σπυρο_

----------


## polykas

Tήνος 15-8-2010.

Κατάπλους BS Ithaki.

Στον υπέροχο άνθρωπο και πλοίαρχο Cpt Σπύρο Πεφάνη και το πλήρωμα του.

Τinos summer 15-8-2010 297.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Tήνος 15-8-2010.
> 
> Κατάπλους BS Ithaki.
> 
> Στον υπέροχο άνθρωπο και πλοίαρχο Cpt Σπύρο Πεφάνη και το πλήρωμα του.
> 
> Τinos summer 15-8-2010 297.JPG


Παρα πολυ ωραιος!!!

----------


## roussosf

14/8/2010 στη Συρο με 6-7 δυναμη
με την αγκυρα στα αριστερα του πλοιου
bsi1.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Leo,Αιγαιοπλόος,zozef,roussosf,leonidas,ma  noubras33,
dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON,Κάρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Rocinante,Polykas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102538

----------


## Leo

Για αυτόν που σε λίγο θα "πυροβολήσει ανελέητα" από ψηλά αυτό το πλοίο κι άλλο ένα  :Wink: . 

Αλλά και για όλους τους Συριανούς φίλους και κυρίως τον Django που από σήμερα είναι στις υπηρεσίες της μαμάς πατρίδας.
DSCN1246bsi.jpg

Τήνος 30.07.10

----------


## captain

....Κύριε Πρέσβη...Μας κακομαθαίνετε.. :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Mπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 15-8-2010._
DSCN5164.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,polykas,Tasos@@@,dokimakos21, captain,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,pantelis2009._

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## captain

> _F/B Mπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 15-8-2010._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102584
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,polykas,Tasos@@@,dokimakos21, captain,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,pantelis2009._


 
Φίλε TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!..."*Αγαπημένες λήψεις*"....

Για σένα.. :Wink: 
232.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Θα ήθελα να σας γνωρίσω ένα περιστατικό στο οποίο είμουν μάρτυρας με άλλους δύο φίλους, μέλη του n@utilia.gr.  Για να μπείτε στο κλίμα δανείζομαι αυτή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου trelaras, που δείχνει μια παρόμοια πρόσδεση ανεφοδιαστικού (πετρελαιοφόρου) στο κεφάλι του μώλου ανάμεσα στο Speedrunner III και το Highspeed 6.
> 
> Βρισκόμασταν λοιπόν πάνω στο Speedrunner III, το οποίο ανεφοδιαζόταν από μια πετρελαιοφορτηγίδα (περίοδος που είχαν απεργία τα φορτηγά), όταν άρχισαν οι απόπλοι άλλων πλοίων, έφυγε πρώτα το Highspeed  6, ήρεμα...  Ακολούθησε ένα Μπλου Σταρ, το οποίο είχε αρκετό δρόμο με αποτέλεσμα να ταρακουνήσει το σύμπαν, το Speedrunner III χτύπησε έντονα στον ντόκο, τρίξανε δυνατά οι κατέλτες στο τσιμέντο και η φορτηγίδα αρμένισε αρκετά. Ο καπετάνιος του Speedrunner III ήταν στον ντόκο κοντά στον καταπέλτη, με ένα ακόμη αξιωματικό και ένα στέλεχος της Εταιρείας, δισανασχέτησαν μεν, αλλά τι να πούνε δε.... Ότι είχαν να πούνε  το έιπανε από μέσα τους. Το πλήρωμα της φορτηγίδας πανικόβλητο, μην κοπεί η μάνικα της πετρέλευσης και γίνει ο χαμός, έτρεξε έδωσε μπόσικα στη μάνικα, μέχρι να σταματήσει το πήγαινε-έλα και βιράροντας τους κάβιυς, έφερα το καραβάκι στην σωστή του θέση. 
> 
> Έφυγε και το Highspeed 4 επίσης ήρεμα (αυτά τα πλοία δεν έχουν εκτόπισμα και δεν δημιουργούν κυματισμό σε πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες). Το πλήρωμα της φορτηγίδας βλέποντας το Μπλού Στάρ Ιθάκη να βιράρει άρχισαν να λένε στον καπετάνιο τους να ειδοποιήσει το πλοίο να περάσει αργά μην γίνει καμιά ζημιά. Δεν είδα να ειδοποιεί κανείς τον καπετάν Σπύρο, αλλά αυτό που είδα είναι ότι πέρασε δίπλα μας τόσο αργά που το πλήρωμα της φορτηγίδας στεκόταν πάνω στην γραδελάδα του καταστρώματος με την μάνικα στα χέρια, σε ετοιμότητα, την άφησαν κάτω και με υποκλίσεις τον ευχαριστούσαν. Εκείνος τους χαιρέτισε με μια μικρή σφυριξιά.
> 
> Σήμερα περιμένοντας να παραλάβω επιβάτη από το Mπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη στα λεμονάδικα, είδα ότι το Φαιστός Παλάς ανεφοδιαζόνταν με καύσιμα και παρατήρησα ότι πέρασε δίπλα του το Ιθάκη τόσο αργά σαν σταματημένο, παρόλο που έχει νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο και ο ντόκος ήταν τίγκα έπιβάτες και οχήματα.
> 
> Θέλω να πω στον καπετάν Σπύρο ότι είναι ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ, ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ όλα ΚΕΦΛΑΙΑ, με μοναδικό ήθος και σεβασμό σε όλους και σε όλα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλοστε ότι τον χαιρετούν όλοι με σφυριξιές ή και μέσα από τα vhf. Δεν έκανε τίποτα περισσότερο από την δουλειά του.... την οποία έκανε σωστά και αυτό θέλω να το μάθετε όλοι, γιατί οι καπεταναίοι δεν είναι μόνο για να τους "λούζουμε" όταν ακουμπάνε στους ντόκους ή έχουν μια άσχημη στιγμή στην δουλειά τους.
> ...


Να μου επιτρεψεις cpt Leo να συνφωνησω μαζι σου!!!
Και το γιατι ειναι οτι εδω στην Συρο τον τελευταιο καιρο βλεπουμε πολυ συχνα πετρελευσεις εξω απο το λιμανι μας και η συμπεριφορα του cpt Σπυρου υποδειγματικη!!
9.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Leo,Αιγαιοπλόος,zozef,roussosf,leonidas,ma  noubras33,*
> *dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON,Κάρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Rocinante,Polykas!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102538


_Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Εν πλω 8-8-2010._
DSCN4445.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πανέμορφη φώτο φίλε Απόλλωνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Να εισαι καλα φιλε konigi  Ευχαριστω.

----------


## diagoras

Βlue star ithaki στην Πασχαλινη Τηνο 
TINOS 4 083.JPG 
Για τους TSS APOLLON,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Kαρολος,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas,proussos,Leo,manoubras33,polykas,  Nikos_v,rocinante,vinman

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου φιλε diagoras Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_ 
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 12-8-2010.
DSCN4824.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

φιλε diagoras  σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση...

----------


## Leo

Η σημερινή εφημερίδα τα ΝΕΑ στη σελίδα 19 δημοσιεύει μια ολοσέλιδη συνέντευξη του Καπτά  Σπύρου Πεφάνη δεν σας παροτρύνω να την διαβάσετε μόνο....  αλλά να το αφουγκραστείτε, να ζήσετε το ήθος ενός ανθρώπου που πολλές φορές έχουμε σχολιάσει σ αυτό το φόρουμ.

----------


## Leo

Η σημερινή εφημερίδα τα ΝΕΑ στη σελίδα 19 δημοσιεύει μια ολοσέλιδη συνέντευξη του Καπτά  Σπύρου Πεφάνη. Δεν σας παροτρύνω να την διαβάσετε μόνο....  αλλά να το αφουγκραστείτε, να ζήσετε το ήθος ενός ανθρώπου που πολλές φορές έχουμε σχολιάσει σ αυτό το φόρουμ.

υ/γ. ευχαριστώ Γιώργο (Trakman) που μου το υπέδειξες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 6-8-2010._
_DSCN4281.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,polykas,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,pantelis2009, Kαρολος_

----------


## DimitrisT

> Η σημερινή εφημερίδα τα ΝΕΑ στη σελίδα 19 δημοσιεύει μια ολοσέλιδη συνέντευξη του Καπτά  Σπύρου Πεφάνη. Δεν σας παροτρύνω να την διαβάσετε μόνο....  αλλά να το αφουγκραστείτε, να ζήσετε το ήθος ενός ανθρώπου που πολλές φορές έχουμε σχολιάσει σ αυτό το φόρουμ.
> 
> υ/γ. ευχαριστώ Γιώργο (Trakman) που μου το υπέδειξες.


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ captain για την ενημέρωση,να σαι καλά.Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο υπάρχει και στο σαιτ της εφημερίδας

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ Δημήτρη, πουτο ανέβασες ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## zozef

> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ captain για την ενημέρωση,να σαι καλά.Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο υπάρχει και στο σαιτ της εφημερίδας


H αφηγηση ενος βιβλιου σε μια κολα Α4,Καπετανιε καλα ταξειδια να εχεις παντα.

----------


## vinman

Πραγματικός Καπετάνιος - Υπέροχος άνθρωπος....!

----------


## roussosf

λιγα λογια με πολλες αληθειες

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, όσους αναφέρεις και στον  Leo & DimitrisT.
Φίλοι Leo & DimitrisT ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 
Λίγα λόγια σταράτα και πολλές αλήθειες απο τον καπετάν Σπύρο Πεφάνη, του εύχομαι πάντα καλά ταξίδια και ο Αι Νικόλας μαζί του. 

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 01 14-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ενας ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ με ολη την σημασια της λεξης Ανθρωπος Επαγγελματιας Οικογενειαρχης παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για τους νεοτερους σιγουρα εχει πολλα να δωσει στο επαγγελμα ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ cpt ΣΠΥΡΟ και ο Αι-Νικολας παντα στην πλωρη σου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ναυτοσυνη, Ευγενεια, Ηθος ενας Gentleman της Ακτοπλοιας μας._
_Να εισαι παντα καλα Καπτα Σπυρο και να εχεις καλες θαλασσες._ 
_DSCN3068.jpg_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

επιστροφη απο Μυκονο για τηνο για τους φιλους 
*Leonidas   dokimakos 21   rocinante   Vinman  NOTIAS DeepBlue  Captain_Nionios * 
*Nikos_V   Thanasis89   Rocinante   Φανούλα    Nissos    Trakman    Tasos@@@   roussosf   diagoras* 
* Thanasis89   Leo  Polykas  Maroulis Nikos * 
*opelmanos   pantelis2009 capten4  T.S.S APOLLONΚαρολο, Nissos  Mykonos 

P8220300.JPG

P8220295.JPG*

----------


## pantelis2009

ΣΚΟΡΠΙΕ ξανατσίμπισες υπέροχα. Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωω :Wink:  :Surprised:

----------


## DeepBlue

:shock::shock: Ζωγράφισες πάλι...Δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο,να είσαι μέσα ή να την έχεις στήσει κάπου με την μηχανή... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roussosf

κατα το "ο λυκος την ανταρα χαίρεται"
ο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ με τα κεφια του Τσικνια ζωγραφιζει

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> :shock::shock: Ζωγράφισες πάλι...Δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο,να είσαι μέσα ή να την έχεις στήσει κάπου με την μηχανή...


 Στη γεφυρα στη γεφυρα εκει με τον cpt ΣΠΥΡΟ

----------


## DeepBlue

> Στη γεφυρα στη γεφυρα εκει με τον cpt ΣΠΥΡΟ


Σωστοοοοος.Στη γέφυρα και ανταποκριτες του nautilia στα νησια να πυροβολούν από παντού.8)

----------


## Leo

Γεια σου Σκορπιέ, μιλάμε όλα τα λεφτά..... :Surprised:  . Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.
¶ντε και ότι άλλο κάτσει.... καλοδεχούμενο :Very Happy:

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*και μερικες απο Συρο προς Τηνο 22-08-2010 για ολους τους φιλους*
P8220261.jpg

P8220267.jpg

P8220269.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Σκορπιε οι φωτογραφιες σου σταζουν δηλητηριο αλλα μας αρεεεεεεεεεεεεεσουν πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες *Σκορπιέ* και εδώ αλλά και στα άλλα θέματα..!!
Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Οι φωτογραφίες που μας παραθέτεις Σκορπιέ είναι απολαυστικές…
Έτυχε να ταξιδεύω χθες, από Τήνο (όπου έχω εξοχική κατοικία) προς Πειραιά, με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και με καιρικές συνθήκες τελείως εχθρικές:
· Ο αέρας λυσσαλέος, (με παρέσυρε το πρωί της Κυριακής, καθώς έφευγα από τον Ι.Ν. Αγίας Παρασκευής),
· Τα κύματα τεράστια,
· Η θάλασσα, λες και ήταν χιονισμένο τοπίο.
Παρ’ όλο που πηγαίνω στην Τήνο συχνά, λόγω του εξοχικού, δεν είχα ξαναταξιδέψει με παρόμοιες συνθήκες. Προετοιμάστηκα για χοντρό κούνημα και επιβιβάστηκα.
Το πλοίο έφυγε για Σύρο με 5 λεπτά καθυστέρηση (η Πηνελόπη Α είχε φύγει με επτά, ενώ το SuperferryII με τριάντα!), στις 15:05, ενώ στο λιμάνι της πρωτεύουσας των Κυκλάδων παρέμεινε για 25 λεπτά γιατί είχε να φορτώσει έναν εξαιρετικά μεγάλο αριθμό αυτοκινήτων (κοντά στα 150).
Τα πιο μεγάλα κύματα μας πέτυχαν μεταξύ Σύρου και Τζιάς, λόγω του μεγάλου ανοιχτού μετώπου (έλλειψη γήινης προστασίας), με μικρή εξαίρεση την Γυάρο που με τον – μικρό – όγκο της περιόρισε, για λίγο, το ύψος τους.
Το πλοίο όμως αυτά ήταν απίστευτα σταθερό και ο καπετάνιος φαινόταν να είναι «γάτος», παρ’ όλα τα υπέρογκα κύματα,  τα οποία η «Ιθάκη» έσκιζε στο διάβα της.
Και μάλιστα το ταξίδι τελείωσε χωρίς ιδιαίτερη καθυστέρηση, αφού στις 20:00 είχαμε αράξει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Ειλικρινά εντυπωσιάστηκα. Εύγε στον καπετάνιο!

----------


## pappous

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...216#post381216
ΕΔΩ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ Κ ΤΟΥ B/S ITHAKI ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ

----------


## pappous

Κ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ

----------


## pappous

Κ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 2 Αυγούστου για Πάρο και Νάξο... Για τους φίλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Nikos_V,Polykas,Vinman,Leonidas,Captain, Pantelis2009 και φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Καπτα Σπύρο! * 
P8020064.JPG

----------


## captain

> *Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 2 Αυγούστου για Πάρο και Νάξο... Για τους φίλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Nikos_V,Polykas,Vinman,Leonidas,Captain, Pantelis2009 και φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Καπτα Σπύρο!* 
> P8020064.JPG


Υπέροχη βραδυνή λήψη...Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Nissos Mykonos...!!!

(Φώτισε και το κόκκινο και φανέρωσε βραδινούς επισκέπτες.... :Wink: ...)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε Nissos Mykonos και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 6-8-2010._
DSCN4273.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 2 Αυγούστου για Πάρο και Νάξο... Για τους φίλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Leo,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Nikos_V,Polykas,Vinman,Leonidas,Captain, Pantelis2009 και φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Καπτα Σπύρο!* 
> P8020064.JPG


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nissos Mykonos και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις :Wink: . Όχι πολύ καθαρή λόγο απόστασης.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 02 14-04-2010.jpg
Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη 14/04/2010

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
_DSCN3071.jpg_
_Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου_

----------


## hayabusa

*μια αφιξη στην Τηνο πριν κανα μηνα, για τον ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ που μας τρελανε με τις 
φωτογραφιες του  


*

----------


## hayabusa

και η σημερινη του αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι, πανω απο το FD 10 που αντικαστεστησε για καποιο λογο το FC 1

----------


## laz94

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο!
Και τραβηγμένες από σημείο που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά... :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

*Μια τελευταια πριν χωρισουν οι δρομοι μας 


*

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

hayabusa  σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση νασαι καλα

----------


## Leo

> και η σημερινη του αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι, πανω απο το FD 10 που αντικαστεστησε για καποιο λογο το FC 1
> 
> ...........


 
Ε τώρα μην ζητάς τον λόγο  :Wink: , τέτοιες φιέστες στις Σπέτσες, τόσοι γαλαζοαίματοι και επίσημοι καλεσμένοι.... με τα δελφίνια θα πάνε? Τα καταμαράν θα είναι στην πρώτη γραμμή εκεί αυτές τις ημέρες!

----------


## hayabusa

μπορει να εχεις δικιο καπταιν. παντως οταν εφτασα Πειραια, το βρηκα αραγμενο και σβηστο στη θεση του.

----------


## Trakman

Για τους καλούς φίλους NikosP, TSS APOLLON, Akis Dionisis

Trakakis_P7092576.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε Trakman και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Τηνος 15-8-2010._
_DSCN5165.jpg_

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία με το σημαιοστολισμένο Ιθάκη, από υπέροχη γωνία λήψης!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Blue Star Ithaki στην τηνο

IMG_8920.JPG

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON, Λεανδρος, Proussos, και τον καπτα Σπυρο Πεφανη

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στην Τήνο!
Για τον Καπτά Σπύρο Πεφάνη και τους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,frost,NikosP,
NikosV,leonidas,Rocinante,captain,TSS APOLLON,proussos,Maroulis Nikos,
Αιγαιοπλόος,zozef!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103836

----------


## leonidas

Καληνύχτα σε όλη την Τηνιακή παρέα απο ένα αξέχαστο και μοναδικό ταξίδι...

DSCN5478.jpg

(Υ.Γ. Μάνο, έσκισες!!!)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Τηνος 29-8-2010._
_ DSCN5597.jpg_
_ Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και στην καραβολατρικη παρεα της_ Τηνου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Blue Star Ithaki στην τηνο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103817
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON, Λεανδρος, Proussos, και τον καπτα Σπυρο Πεφανη


_Ευχαριστω φιλε Ben Bruce και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._
DSCN5506.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> _Ευχαριστω φιλε Ben Bruce και ανταποδιδω_
> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._
> DSCN5506.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος στην Τήνο χθές το μεσημέρι!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103985

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα στον Καπταν Σπυρο και σε ολο το πληρωμα και ενα ευχαριστω για την χθεσινη φιλοξενια,καλα ταξιδια να εχετε.

----------


## leonidas

Το ''ΙΘΑΚΗ'' στην Σύρο όπου έβγαλε πολύ κόσμο, πιό πάνω από το μισό! :Very Happy: 

8/8/2010  :Very Happy: 
DSCN5278.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Blue Star Ithaki στην Τήνο

Για τους TSS APOLLON και zozef

Trakakis_P8295847.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Blue star Ithaki στην Πασχαλινή Τήνο 
TINOS 2010 172.JPG 
Για τους Leo,vinman,Trakman,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,polykas,dokimakos 21 και στον καπτα Σπύρο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους Trakman & diagoras και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._ 
DSCN5511.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

*Αναχωρηση του Ιθακη απο την Ερμουπολη 18/08/10.
Leo,vinman,Trakman,zozef,dokimako21,NikoP,leonida,  diagora,Nissos Mykonos,sylver23,TSS APOLLON,αιγαιοπλοο,Marouli Niko......για ολους σας!!!!*
P8180101.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ευρισκομενος στην Μυκονο δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να φωτογραφηθει παρεα με το αγαπημενο του πλοιο το Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη._
DSCN5536.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kανεις δεν μπορει να αμφισβητισει την τεραστια προσφορα του στα ακτοπλοικα δρωμενα της τηνου και στο ναυτιλια με την προσφορα πολλων και σπανιων  φωτο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

......λιγες στιγμες πριν την μοναδικη φωτο του φιλου TSS APOLLON ο τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ποζαριζε στον φακο του BEN BRUCE με φοντο το αγαπημενο του καραβι.

leandros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ITHAKI καταπλει στο λιμανι της μυκονου 

IMG_8896.JPG

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους TSS APOLLON, ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,proussos και καπτα σπυρο

----------


## Rocinante

29-8-10. Για την παρεα της Τηνου.

P7300267.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 29/08!
Για τον Καπτά Σπύρο Πεφάνη,την όμορφη παρέα της Τήνου,και τους φίλους
dokimakos21,Nikos_V,Kάρολος,captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104589

----------


## polykas

_Τέρμα τα έκτακτα για Πάρο.Καλή ξεκούραση στον συμπαθή κάπτεν και το πλήρωμα του..._

----------


## captain

> *Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 29/08!*
> *Για τον Καπτά Σπύρο Πεφάνη,την όμορφη παρέα της Τήνου,και τους φίλους*
> *dokimakos21,Nikos_V,Kάρολος,captain,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104589


...Μια ζωγραφιά...Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Μάνο.. :Very Happy: Να σαι καλά :Wink: !!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> _Τέρμα τα έκτακτα για Πάρο.Καλή ξεκούραση στον συμπαθή κάπτεν και το πλήρωμα του..._


Και του χρονου λοιπον να ειναι καλα πληρωμα και βαπορι να βγαλουν το δυσκολο εργο που αναλαμβανουν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...εν πλω 8-8-2010_ 
_DSCN4446.jpg_
_Για την παρεα της Τηνου τον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,Καρολος,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias, pantelis2009,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,ΝikosV,captain,laz94,konigi,dokimakos21, DeepBlue,DimitrisT.,polykas,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,roussosf,NikosP  ._

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Φοβερη φωτογραφια να σαι καλα να μας χαριζεις παντα τετοιες

----------


## captain

> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...εν πλω 8-8-2010_ 
> _DSCN4446.jpg_
> _Για την παρεα της Τηνου τον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,Καρολος,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,notias, pantelis2009,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,ΝikosV,captain,laz94,konigi,dokimakos21, DeepBlue,DimitrisT.,polykas,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,roussosf,NikosP  ._


Ομορφιά δια χειρώς T.S.S APOLLON....να σαι καλά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

> Και του χρονου λοιπον να ειναι καλα πληρωμα και βαπορι να βγαλουν το δυσκολο εργο που αναλαμβανουν


κ με το καλο να δεχτει το νεο του καπετανιο μεσα στο φθινοπωρο.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  ευχαριστουμε για την αφιερωση...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βρισκομαστε στον Πειραια για να αναχωρησουμε με τον Αγιο Γεωργιο για αυθημερον ταξιδι στη Σικινο. Ο ηλιος ανατελει και αντανακλα πανω στο Blue Star Ithaki. Αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στους Roi Baudoin, Rocinante, Leo, vinman, Thanasi89, Trakman, Καρολο και τελος, αν και δεν τον ξερω, στον καπτα Σπυρο Πεφανη που τοσα καλα εχω ακουσει γι'αυτον απο συγκεκριμενα μελη του Ναυτιλια!!!


Blue_Star_Ithaki_anatoli_Peiraias_14_7_2010.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Ζωγράφισες!!!! Καταπληκτική!!!!

----------


## leo85

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους...!Χαρισμένες και από εμένα 3φώτο από το Blue Star Ithaki στις 10/8/2010 άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 6:35πμ.......!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Blue Star Ithaki 1.gif

Blue Star Ithaki 2.gif

Blue Star Ithaki 3.gif

Χαρισμένες στους: Trakman,Captain_Nionios,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΘΥΕΛΛΑ,captain,ΑΝ  ΔΡΟΣ,T.S.S. APOLLON,polykas,Pantelis2009......! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Βρισκομαστε στον Πειραια για να αναχωρησουμε με τον Αγιο Γεωργιο για αυθημερον ταξιδι στη Σικινο. Ο ηλιος ανατελει και αντανακλα πανω στο Blue Star Ithaki. Αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στους Roi Baudoin, Rocinante, Leo, vinman, Thanasi89, Trakman, Καρολο και τελος, αν και δεν τον ξερω, στον καπτα Σπυρο Πεφανη που τοσα καλα εχω ακουσει γι'αυτον απο συγκεκριμενα μελη του Ναυτιλια!!!
> 
> 
> Blue_Star_Ithaki_anatoli_Peiraias_14_7_2010.JPG


 Νατα και τα χρωματα μου!!!
Μοναδικος οπως παντα ο Διονυσης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους...!Χαρισμένες και από εμένα 3φώτο από το Blue Star Ithaki στις 10/8/2010 άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 6:35πμ.......!!!!!!
> 
> Blue Star Ithaki 1.gif
> 
> Blue Star Ithaki 2.gif
> 
> Blue Star Ithaki 3.gif
> 
> Χαρισμένες στους: Trakman,Captain_Nionios,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΘΥΕΛΛΑ,captain,ΑΝ  ΔΡΟΣ,T.S.S. APOLLON,polykas,Pantelis2009......!


Ευχαριστω φιλε leo85 και ανταποδιδω
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 23-7-2010._
_DSCN3794.jpg_

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> κ με το καλο να δεχτει το νεο του καπετανιο μεσα στο φθινοπωρο.


Γνωριζεις κατι για αλλαγη πλοιαρχου ?

----------


## diagoras

> Γνωριζεις κατι για αλλαγη πλοιαρχου ?


 Ο καπτα Σπυρος πηγαινει στην Κορεα για την επιβλεψη του blue star delos και θα ειναι και ο πλοιαρχος της παραλαβης του..Οποτε στο Ιθακη ερχεται ο καπτα Ηλιας Βερβενιωτης

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Οποτε αντε παλι αλυσιδακι στη γεφυρα του βαπορα και ενα μπραβο στον cpt ΣΠΥΡΟ γιατι στην ηλικια του (εννοω οτι μικρος) δειχνει το ποσο καταρτησμενος ειναι και τον εμπιστευονται για παραλαβη βαποριου

----------


## diagoras

Για το αλυσιδακι στον βαπορα θα διαφωνισω παντως :Wink:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Για το αλυσιδακι στον βαπορα θα διαφωνισω παντως


 Θα βγουμε off topic αλλα να ρωτησω το γιατι

----------


## raflucgr

Blue star Ithaki in Tinos on 21-08-10.

IMG_4084.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Τήνος 29 Αυγούστου!
Για όλη την παρέα του ταξιδιού και τους φίλους dokimakos21,captain,diagoras,
Pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,DeepBlue,Laz94,nkr,Nikos_V,Sylver23,Thanas  is89
raflucgr!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104892

----------


## captain

> *Τήνος 29 Αυγούστου!*
> *Για όλη την παρέα του ταξιδιού και τους φίλους dokimakos21,captain,diagoras,*
> *Pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,DeepBlue,Laz94,nkr,Nikos_V,Sylver23,Thanas  is89*
> *raflucgr!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104892


 
........*Vinman......*

Υ.Γ Καλημέρες & Ευχαριστίες

----------


## DeepBlue

> *Τήνος 29 Αυγούστου!*
> *Για όλη την παρέα του ταξιδιού και τους φίλους dokimakos21,captain,diagoras,*
> *Pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,DeepBlue,Laz94,nkr,Nikos_V,Sylver23,Thanas  is89*
> *raflucgr!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104892


 ¶ψογος φίλε vinman ευχαριστώ πολύ. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Στον Σαρωνικό.!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
P7232927.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

leo85 ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## sylver23

Συνάντηση με το Ιθάκη  (Ν.Μύκονος) στην μπούκα του λιμανιού της Ερμούπολης την 1η Σεπτέμβρη.

P9011502.jpg

P9011506.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο silver 23 ειναι υπεροχες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γύρισα απο Γαλατά και βρήκα 200 e-mail να με περιμένουν. Σιγά-σιγά θα οργανωθώ και θα απαντήσω σε όλους τους φίλους. Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους leo85, T.S.S APOLLON & vinman για τις αφιερώσεις, θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα. :Wink:

----------


## captain

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους...!Χαρισμένες και από εμένα 3φώτο από το Blue Star Ithaki στις 10/8/2010 άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 6:35πμ.......!!!!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104791
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104792
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104795
> 
> Χαρισμένες στους: Trakman,Captain_Nionios,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΘΥΕΛΛΑ,captain,ΑΝ  ΔΡΟΣ,T.S.S. APOLLON,polykas,Pantelis2009......!


Φίλε leo85 - έστω και καθυστερημένα - σε ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις σου...

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,leo85,Nikos_V,captain,dokimakos21,leo  nidas,
diagoras,Trakman,Leo,NikosP,TSS APOLLON...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 29/08!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105585

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους φίλους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Razz: 

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 04 14-04-2010.jpg
Blue Star Ithaki 14/04/2010.

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Φώτη (dokimakos21) απο την πατρίδα του...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105654

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,leo85,Nikos_V,captain,dokimakos21,leo  nidas,
> diagoras,Trakman,Leo,NikosP,TSS APOLLON...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 29/08!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105585


Γεια σου ρε Μανο με τα ωραια σου :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμενη σε εσενα τον NikoP,NaiasII,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ!!!102.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αφιξη του Ιθακα στην Τηνο.Καπεταν Σπυρο ευχαριστω για την σημερινη φιλοξενια 
TINOSS 2 250.JPG 
ΤΙΝΟSS 3 055.JPG 
ΤΙΝΟSS 3 082.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Γεια σου ρε Μανο με τα ωραια σου
> Αφιερωμενη σε εσενα τον NikoP,NaiasII,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ!!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105722


Νίκο πολύ σπέσιαλ΄΄πόζα΄΄ το παπόρο :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,leo85,Nikos_V,captain,dokimakos21,leo  nidas,*
> *diagoras,Trakman,Leo,NikosP,TSS APOLLON...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 29/08!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105585


_Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 11-9-2010._ 
DSCN5885.jpg

----------


## captain

> *Για τους φίλους Pantelis2009,leo85,Nikos_V,captain,dokimakos21,leo  nidas,*
> *diagoras,Trakman,Leo,NikosP,TSS APOLLON...αναχώρηση απο Τήνο στις 29/08!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105585


Αυτά είναι...Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Vinman!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!

----------


## NikosP

Νικόλα σ' ευχαριστώ, πολύ καλή φώτο!!
Μήπως ξέρεις τι σημαίνει το σημαιάκι?

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Νικόλα σ' ευχαριστώ, πολύ καλή φώτο!!
> Μήπως ξέρεις τι σημαίνει το σημαιάκι?


 Αν εννοεις αυτο πλωρα το σημα της εταιρειας ειναι, κιτρινο με μπλε αστερι

----------


## NikosP

> Γεια σου ρε Μανο με τα ωραια σου
> Αφιερωμενη σε εσενα τον NikoP,NaiasII,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ!!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105722


Μιλάω για το σημαιάκι στο άλμπουρο στην φωτογραφία του NikosV

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον φίλο Νikos_V που έχει σήμερα τα γεννέθλια του!*
*Νίκο Χρόνια Πολλά! ότι επιθυμείς! Με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!*
PA108202.JPG

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-CknJQfh4w

----------


## Nikos_V

> Νικόλα σ' ευχαριστώ, πολύ καλή φώτο!!
> Μήπως ξέρεις τι σημαίνει το σημαιάκι?





> *Για τον φίλο Νikos_V που έχει σήμερα τα γεννέθλια του!*
> *Νίκο Χρόνια Πολλά! ότι επιθυμείς! Με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!*
> PA108202.JPG


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννακη!! :Very Happy: 
*Και εσυ καλη προοδο!!!!!*
Οσο για την σημαια που ρωταει ο Νικος ειναι οτι στο πλοιο ταξιδευει ο μητροπολιτης.
Αφιερωμενη στους Nissos Mykonos,NikoP,manoubra33 :Wink: 

135.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Χρονια πολλα Νικο :Very Happy:  
TINOSS 2 256.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Χρονια πολλα Νικο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105961


*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ* Γιαννη :Very Happy: 
Για σενα.....

P8180008.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 11-9-2010._
_ DSCN5896.jpg_
_ Για τον φιλο Nikos_V_

----------


## Thanasis89

Να 'μαι κι εγώ με θερμές ευχές και χρόνια πολλά για τον καλό φίλο Nikos_V. Κάθε τι καλό εύχομαι για εκείνον και για όλους όσους αγαπά ! 

DSC05172.jpg

Νίκο γνωστή πόζα έτσι ;  :Wink:  Εξαιρετικά Αφιερωμένη !

----------


## capten4

αποψινη εισοδος ....αφιερωμενες στον καπτα σπυρο !!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> αποψινη εισοδος ....αφιερωμενες στον καπτα σπυρο !!


Μάγε της Ραφήνας θες να μαγέψεις και στον Πειραιά?

----------


## laz94

Για τον *Nikos_V*! Xρόνια πολλά και από εδώ! :wink:
100_2599.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._
_DSCN5539.jpg_

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 29-8-2010._
_DSCN5614.jpg_
_Για την παρεα της Τηνου και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος,pa  ntelis2009,DeepBlue,laz94,diagoras,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## diagoras

Ο Τηνιακος καραβολατρης Λεανδρος ηρεμει μεσα στην γεφυρα του πολυαγαπημενου του πλοιου ενω αυτο ταξιδευει στο Αιγαιο :Wink:  
ΤΙΝΟSS 3 022.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._
> _DSCN5539.jpg_
> 
> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 29-8-2010._
> _DSCN5614.jpg_
> _Για την παρεα της Τηνου και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος,pa  ntelis2009,DeepBlue,laz94,diagoras,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


 Ευχαριστω καταπληκτικη δουλεια

----------


## laz94

> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._
> _DSCN5539.jpg_
> 
> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 29-8-2010._
> _DSCN5614.jpg_
> _Για την παρεα της Τηνου και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος,pa  ntelis2009,DeepBlue,laz94,diagoras,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Eυχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω... :Wink: 
100_1645.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο Τηνιακος καραβολατρης Λεανδρος ηρεμει μεσα στην γεφυρα του πολυαγαπημενου του πλοιου ενω αυτο ταξιδευει στο Αιγαιο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106104


O μεγαλος τηνιος καραβολατρης και βαθυς γνωστης των πλοιων Λεανδρος, τιμα με την προτιμηση του το blue star ithaki.

----------


## Nikos_V

> _ F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 11-9-2010._
> _ Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105985_
> _ Για τον φιλο Nikos_V_





> Να 'μαι κι εγώ με θερμές ευχές και χρόνια πολλά για τον καλό φίλο Nikos_V. Κάθε τι καλό εύχομαι για εκείνον και για όλους όσους αγαπά ! 
> 
> 
> Νίκο γνωστή πόζα έτσι ;  Εξαιρετικά Αφιερωμένη !





> Για τον *Nikos_V*! Xρόνια πολλά και από εδώ! :wink:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106077


Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Thanasis89,Laz94...275.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ο Ιθακας αρχιζει να ξυπναει και να ετοιμαζεται για αλλη μια αναχωρηση για τα λημερια του 
PAROS 015.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 23-7-2010._ 
_DSCN3810.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,pantelis2009,notias, diagoras,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ_

----------


## leonidas

Blue Star Ithaki... εν πλώ για Πειραιά 15/8/2010
 από τον Σαν Μιχάλη... :Very Happy: 

DSCN0728.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,Thanasis89,Laz94...275.JPG


Νίκο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Πανέμορφη φωτο! :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

*ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΘΑΚΗ* στον Σαρωνικό... 15/4/10  :Wink: 

_...εν πλώ για Χίο_  :Very Happy: 

DSCN0138.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> *ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΘΑΚΗ* στον Σαρωνικό... 15/4/10 
> 
> _...εν πλώ για Χίο_  
> DSCN0138.jpg


ΙΘΑΚΗ για την ΧΙΟ?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## vinman

> ΙΘΑΚΗ για την ΧΙΟ??


...εν πλώ για Χίο ο Λεωνίδας...όχι το Ιθάκη... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> ...εν πλώ για Χίο ο Λεωνίδας...όχι το Ιθάκη...


 Ειπα και εγω ποτε εγεινε αυτο ?

----------


## Nikos_V

*Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη* εν πλω...
Για τους manoubra33,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,ΑΡΗ.........
15.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Όταν ο μεγάλος Τήνιος καραβολάτρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ φωτογραφίζει το αγαπημένο του βαπόρι με τον υπέροχο πλοίαρχο του..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
DSCN6484.jpg

_Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,polykas, notias,dokimakos21,diagoras,DeepBlue,pantelis2009,  captain,laz94,vinman,Trakman,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## captain

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε T.S.S APOLLON...Σε ευχαριστώ :Very Happy: !!

- Φίλε Polykas........Μάλλον περισσότερο από όλα...*ζηλεύω* χαζεύοντας την.... :Wink: !!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

> F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
> DSCN6484.jpg
> 
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,polykas, notias,dokimakos21,diagoras,DeepBlue,pantelis2009,  captain,laz94,vinman,Trakman,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


 ¶ψογος φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON.Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :Razz:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Να σαι καλα σ ευχαριστω

----------


## roussosf

> F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
> DSCN6484.jpg
> 
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,polykas, notias,dokimakos21,diagoras,DeepBlue,pantelis2009,  captain,laz94,vinman,Trakman,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


απο σημερα και με νεο  πλοιαρχο ?
η ειναι φημες.....?

----------


## leonidas

Ξεφορτώνοντας στον Πειραιά από το γνωστό δρομολόγιο... :Cool: 

6/4/2010  :Wink: 

Για τους ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, polykas, deepblue, Nikos_V, Vinman, Dokimakos_21,diagoras,TSS APOLLON

DSCN4819.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε  leonidas και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Μυκονος 19-9-2010._
DSCN6426.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Κλασσικα πραγματα :Razz:  
TINOSS 2 034.JPG 
Για τους BEN BRUCE,Λεανδρος,TSS APOLLON,rocinante,Leo,Nikos_v,leonidas

----------


## Spartan_X

Εχω οπλιστεί με ολοκαίνουργια φωτογραφική μηχανή ( DSLR τύπου ) και περιμένω τη πέμπτη να ταξιδέψω για άλλη μια φορά με το Ithaki  :Very Happy:  - Σημέρα βέβαια ακούσα στο δελτίο καιρό κάτι για 8άρι ανέμους στο αιγαίο τη πέμπτη και έτσι ελπίζω να μή έχουμε ταλαιπωρείες με καθυστερήσεις κλπ ... το αμφιβάλλω πάντως.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Blue Star Naxos! Ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά!

----------


## Nikos_V

*Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους!!
Σημερινη αφιξη του Ιθακη στην Συρο!!!!
Πρεπει η μπουρου να ακουστηκε στην Τηνο για 30 δευτερολεπτα τουλαχιστον
Καλοταξιδος cpt** Ηλια ο Αγιος Νικολαος στην πλωρη σου!!!*P9250127.JPG

P9250129.JPG

139.JPG
*Καλη επιτυχια και στον cpt Σπυρο Πεφανη στα καινουργια του καθηκοντα!!
Καλες θαλασσες cpt!!*
Αφιερωμενες στους TSS APOLLON,diagora,dokimako21,Trakman,Maroyli Niko,Leo,vinman,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ,αιγαιοπλοο,zozef,manoubra3  3,laz94,leonidas,DeepBlue,roussosf,proussos,Thanas  is89.......

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι... έτσι έπρεπε, καλά ταξίδια Καπτάν Ηλία και καλή ξεκούραση στον Καπτάν Σπύρο. Νίκο ευχαριστούμε, μοναδικές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα άψογη υποδοχή!!!
Κάπτα-Ηλία καλά ταξίδια και με το Ιθάκη!!!

----------


## diagoras

Καλοταξιδος καπεταν Ηλια.Καλος αδειουχος και καλη παραλαβη καπεταν Σπυρο :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107087
> 
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Σπυρο και τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,polykas, notias,dokimakos21,diagoras,DeepBlue,pantelis2009,  captain,laz94,vinman,Trakman,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Απίθανες φωτο απο όλους σας. Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON (τώρα την είδα :Sad: ) και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω απο το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Νήσος Θηρασιά στις 14/04/2010. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 03 14-04-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Καλο μεσημερι σε ολους!!*
> *Σημερινη αφιξη του Ιθακη στην Συρο!!!!*
> *Πρεπει η μπουρου να ακουστηκε στην Τηνο για 30 δευτερολεπτα τουλαχιστον*
> *Καλοταξιδος cpt** Ηλια ο Αγιος Νικολαος στην πλωρη σου!!!*P9250127.JPG
> 
> P9250129.JPG
> 
> 139.JPG
> *Καλη επιτυχια και στον cpt Σπυρο Πεφανη στα καινουργια του καθηκοντα!!*
> ...


Φίλε Νίκο υπέροχες φωτο!
Να 'σαι καλά! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Αύριο θα το δούνε και οι φίλοι Ανδριώτες. Νομίζω έχει χρόνια να πάει Γαύριο. Θα πάρει όλα τα δρομολόγια του ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ πρωινά και απογευματινα για Κυριακή, Δευτέρα και βλέπουμε..

----------


## sg3

το ιθακη θα κατσει ραφηνα ολη την εβδομαδα ή σημερα θα γυρισει πειραια?

----------


## Rocinante

Οχι θα κατσει λιγες μερες αλλωστε εχουν κοπει και εισητηρια εως την ημερομηνια που ηταν προγραματισμενο να αποσυρθει το Superferry II για ετησια - σκατζες.

----------


## noulos

Η έξοδος του πλοίου από το Γαύριο από web cam

----------


## gpap2006

Τοπικό για ¶Νδρο δε θα κάνει απόψε το ΙΘΑΚΗ? Στο openseas δεν υπάρχει. Εκτός αν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση και μαζέψει όλον τον κόσμο η Πόπη.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,proussos,TSS APOLLON,diagoras....Τήνος 29/08!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107756

----------


## citcoc

Παει προς Πειραια!!!! Γιατι???? :Confused:

----------


## thanos75

> Τοπικό για ¶Νδρο δε θα κάνει απόψε το ΙΘΑΚΗ? Στο openseas δεν υπάρχει. Εκτός αν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση και μαζέψει όλον τον κόσμο η Πόπη.


Παιδιά γύρισα πριν λίγο από Αρτέμιδα και είδα το ΙΘΑΚΗ να φεύγει κατά τις 18.45 από Ραφήνα και να περνά πάρα πόλύ κοντά από την ακτογραμμή. Είχα να δω πλοίο να περνάέι τόσο κοντά στην παραλία της Λούτσας από τότε που έκανε το ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ δρομολόγια για Τζια από Ραφήνα (προ δεκαετίας και βάλε δηλαδή). Πού πηγαίνει το πλοίο? Για ¶νδρο τοπικό φαντάζομαι πως όχι

----------


## thanos75

> Παει προς Πειραια!!!! Γιατι????


 Ουπς όντως φίλε...τώρα μόλις είδα στο ais ότι πάει Πειραιά.  Δεν θα κάνει όμως το αυριανό πρωινό δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο? Εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι, ας ενημερώσει

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πρωσοπικη εκτιμηση οτι η κινηση ηταν μικρη και μπορουσε η ΠΟΠΗ να βγαλει τα καστανα απο την φωτια οποτε να μην ρισκαρουν και τα μεγαλα τους στην ΤΗΝΟ στα συν και η καθυστερηση που δημιουργουσαν και στα δρομολογια προς Δωδεκανησα

----------


## citcoc

Οπως και να εχει ομως δεν μπορει η εταιρια να αφησει την γραμμη μια βδομαδα ολοκληρη χωρις καραβι! Σιγουρα τετοια εποχη δεν υπαρχουν αξιοσημειωτες πληροτητες αλλα οσο να ναι υπαρχει κινηση!!! Μηπως πηγε για καυσιμα???

----------


## noulos

> Οπως και να εχει ομως δεν μπορει η εταιρια να αφησει την γραμμη μια βδομαδα ολοκληρη χωρις καραβι! Σιγουρα τετοια εποχη δεν υπαρχουν αξιοσημειωτες πληροτητες αλλα οσο να ναι υπαρχει κινηση!!! Μηπως πηγε για καυσιμα???


Ετσι κι' αλλιώς σε μια εβδομάδα θα άφηνε την γραμμή για 4+ μήνες, όπως κάνει κάθε χρόνο!
Στην μια εβδομάδα θα κολλήσουμε;   :Wink:

----------


## capten4

αυριο ξεκινα απο πειραια, ισως το αλλο σκ ξαναγυρισει ραφηνα.καποιες φωτο απο την αφιξη σημερα στην ραφηνα....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107779

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107780

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107781

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107782

----------


## leonidas

Και από μένα άλλες 2...

¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα  :Wink: 

DSCN5741.jpg

και αναχώρηση για Πειραιά  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5842.jpg

για τους capten4 και roi baudouin

----------


## capten4

ξεφορτωνει και αναχωρηση για πειραια....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107790

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107791

----------


## raflucgr

> αυριο ξεκινα απο πειραια, ισως το αλλο σκ ξαναγυρισει ραφηνα.καποιες φωτο απο την αφιξη σημερα στην ραφηνα....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107779
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107780
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107781
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107782


 
great pics. Too bad I wasn't there :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> ξεφορτωνει και αναχωρηση για πειραια....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107790
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107791


otan erthei to Dilos, tha egkatastathei monima sth Rafina.  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Οχι θα κατσει λιγες μερες αλλωστε εχουν κοπει και εισητηρια εως την ημερομηνια που ηταν προγραματισμενο να αποσυρθει το Superferry II για ετησια - σκατζες.


Στο πρωινο μηνυμα ειχα γραψει αυτο οποτε ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ζητησω συγνωμη απ ολους για την παραπληροφορηση και εδω και σε αλλο θεμα.
Με τα τυχον εισητηρια της εβδομαδος ομως τι γινεται;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Blue Star Ithaki αναχωρει κενο επιβατων απο τη ραφηνα με προορισμο τον πειραια για να εκτελεσει απο αυριο τα κανονικα του δρομολογια

ira.JPG

Θελω να κανω ιδιαιτερη μνεια στο τεχνικο τμημα της blue star ferries για την τελειοτητα των μετασκευων που εχουν γινει στο εσωτερικο και στο εξωτερικο μερος του πλοιου.Εχω να μπω στο βαπορι ουσιαστικα απο το 2002 και δεν φαινεται ουτε με το πιο αυστηρο ματι οι διαφορες του πριν με το μετα.Ουτε ατσαλα κοληματα στο εξωτερικο τελεια ταιριασμενα τα νεα πανελ στο εσωτερικο του.Συνχαρητηρια βεβαια και στο πληρωμα που το διατηρει σε αψογη κατασταση και πεντακαθαρο.

----------


## Leo

> .........
> Θελω να κανω ιδιαιτερη μνεια στο τεχνικο τμημα της blue star ferries για την τελειοτητα των μετασκευων που εχουν γινει στο εσωτερικο και στο εξωτερικο μερος του πλοιου.Εχω να μπω στο βαπορι ουσιαστικα απο το 2002 και δεν φαινεται ουτε με το πιο αυστηρο ματι οι διαφορες του πριν με το μετα.Ουτε ατσαλα κοληματα στο εξωτερικο τελεια τεριασμενα τα νεα πανελ στο εσωτερικο του.*Συνχαρητηρια βεβαια και στο πληρωμα που το διατηρει σε αψογη κατασταση και πεντακαθαρο.*


Αυτό είναι το παν και είανι όντως έτσι, πάρα πολύ βασικό, το κάνει να ξεχωρίζει ακόμη και από τα αδέλφια του με διαφορά θα έλεγα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεξια στροφη στο γαυριο της ανδρου του Blue Star Ithaki υπο του πλοιαρχου Ηλια Βερβενιωτη.

ar.JPG

----------


## jimmy_techsound

> Πρωσοπικη εκτιμηση οτι η κινηση ηταν μικρη και μπορουσε η ΠΟΠΗ να βγαλει τα καστανα απο την φωτια οποτε να μην ρισκαρουν και τα μεγαλα τους στην ΤΗΝΟ στα συν και η καθυστερηση που δημιουργουσαν και στα δρομολογια προς Δωδεκανησα



  Σήμερα δεν γινόταν να αφήσουν το δρομολόγιο  είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο γεμάτα όλα τα πλοία

----------


## vinman

*Αφήνοντας την Τήνο με προορισμό τη Μύκονο!
Για τους φίλους ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Polykas,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,Rocinante,Leo,
leonidas,proussos,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,roussosf,zoz  ef,φανούλα,hayabusa!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107814

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ακριβεια, φινετσα και με χαρακτηριστικη ανεση το πλοιο δενει σε λιγα λεπτα !

ar (1).JPG

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.Αριστερη στροφη στην Ραφηνα και δενουμε σε 4 λεπτα 
RAFHNA 008.JPG 
RAFHNA 014.JPG 
RAFHNA 020.JPG 
RAFHNA 027.JPG 
Για ολους σας

----------


## NikosP

Μερικές φωτογραφίες και από εμένα από τον απογευματινό 
απόπλου του απο Ραφήνα
bs ithaki.jpg
bs ithaki 1.jpg
bs ithaki 2.jpg
Για τους Leo,Vinman,Nikos_V,Trakman,Sylver23,Rocinante,Prou  ssos,Leonidas αλλά και την παρέα που συνάντησα στην Ραφήνα.

----------


## jimmy_techsound

ιδιαιτερες στιγμες σημερα στην ραφηνα!!!!!
DSCN1764.jpg
DSCN1765.jpg
DSCN1766.jpg
DSCN1769.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Στο πρωινο μηνυμα ειχα γραψει αυτο οποτε ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ζητησω συγνωμη απ ολους για την παραπληροφορηση και εδω και σε αλλο θεμα.
> Με τα τυχον εισητηρια της εβδομαδος ομως τι γινεται;


 Ενταξει θα ξαναβγαλει η ΠΟΠΗ τα καστανα απο την φωτια και φετος και κανα τηλεφωνακι απο την εταιρεια στους επιβατες για την αλλαγη και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια




> Ακριβεια, φινετσα και με χαρακτηριστικη ανεση το πλοιο δενει σε λιγα λεπτα !
> 
> ar (1).JPG


Που την βρηκες αυτη την γωνια και εβγαλες τετοια απιθανη φωτογραφια?

----------


## jimmy_techsound

συνεχεια...
DSCN1770.jpg
DSCN1771.jpg
DSCN1774.jpg
DSCN1776.jpg

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN1777.jpg
DSCN1779.jpg
DSCN1786.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μια καταπλωρη και απο μενα απο την σημερινη αφιξη στην Ραφηνα..!*
P9263882.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καταπληχτικη φωτογραφια
Να σταθω στο οτι εμφανιστηκαν τα πρωτα σημαδια κοπωσης απο το αδιακοπο πηγαινε-ελα του καλοκαιριου εκει που κλεινουν τα μαγουλα της πλωρης

----------


## basilis.m

> Καταπληχτικη φωτογραφια
> Να σταθω στο οτι εμφανιστηκαν τα πρωτα σημαδια κοπωσης απο το αδιακοπο πηγαινε-ελα του καλοκαιριου εκει που κλεινουν τα μαγουλα της πλωρης


πολυ ασχημα φαινεται! 
αυτο θα πει στο "δοξα πατρυ"

----------


## xidianakis

βαπορι ειναι...οχι bmw..!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ενταξει δεν νομιζω να ειναι σκουρια για να ειναι τοσο ασχημα μαυριλα απο τα καυσαερια του γκαραζ μαλλον

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μηπως ειμαστε λιγο υπερβολικοι?Λεω εγω.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Μηπως ειμαστε λιγο υπερβολικοι?Λεω εγω.


 Αν το λες για την φωτογραφια προσωπικες μου εκτιμησεις αναφερω αν κανω λαθος διωρθοστε με το οτι κατι φαινεται μπροστα εκει που ενωνονται τα μαγουλα ειναι γεγονος απο την φωτογραφια του φιλου dokimakos21 απο εκει και περα ολα ειναι προσωπικη εκτιμηση το ξαναλεω

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki-Αριστερη στροφη εχ8ες στην Ραφηνα..!!
Για τους Leo,Vinman,Ben Bruce,Trakaman,Capten4,NikosP,NikosV,Proussos,TSS APOLLON,Leonidas,Polykas,Diagoras..!
DSC07495.jpg*

----------


## basilis.m

> *Blue Star Ithaki-Αριστερη στροφη εχ8ες στην Ραφηνα..!!
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Ben Bruce,Trakaman,Capten4,NikosP,NikosV,Proussos,TSS APOLLON,Leonidas,Polykas,Diagoras..!
> DSC07495.jpg*


ρε παιδια εχει πορτα στη πλωρη?

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> ρε παιδια εχει πορτα στη πλωρη?


Ναι και πιθανον απο μεσα να εχει και καταπελτη αλλα δεν το λεω με σιγουρια την εχω δει ανοιχτη σε φωτογραφια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειδα καταπελτη ή οχι

----------


## diagoras

Και μια απ την χθεσινη του αναχωρηση κενο επιβατων για Πειραια 
RAFHNA 066.JPG

----------


## apollo_express

> Ναι και πιθανον απο μεσα να εχει και καταπελτη αλλα δεν το λεω με σιγουρια την εχω δει ανοιχτη σε φωτογραφια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειδα καταπελτη ή οχι


Έχει καταπέλτη και στην πλώρη. Αν ψάξετε πρέπει να έχει φωτογραφίες στο marinetraffic.com

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Κατά την αναχώρηση απο ραφηνα για Πειραιά σφύριξε παρατεταμένα 3 φορές
DSCN1789.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Έχει καταπέλτη και στην πλώρη. Αν ψάξετε πρέπει να έχει φωτογραφίες στο marinetraffic.com


ομολογω οτι δεν το ηξερα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Έχει καταπέλτη και στην πλώρη. Αν ψάξετε πρέπει να έχει φωτογραφίες στο marinetraffic.com


 Γιατι δεν ψαχνεις στο  nautilia.gr?
DSCN1032.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

> Γιατι δεν ψαχνεις στο  nautilia.gr?
> DSCN1032.jpg


συγνωμη αλλα δεν μας κανει αυτος ο καταπελτης :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  
λεμε για καταπλωρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> συγνωμη αλλα δεν μας κανει αυτος ο καταπελτης 
> λεμε για καταπλωρα


 Δεν το εχω δει ποτε με ανοιχτο το στομα!!! :Wink:

----------


## nippon

H δυναμη των απονερων!! Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 25/9/10 με βροχερο καιρο οταν κατα τις εξι το πρωι επεφτε με το κουβα!!
P1000407.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Κατάπλους στην Ραφήνα την 26-9-2010._

polykas-0.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

> Έχει καταπέλτη και στην πλώρη. Αν ψάξετε πρέπει να έχει φωτογραφίες στο marinetraffic.com


http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...3197&size=full

(η φωτογραφία δεν είναι δική μου, έχει copyright κάτω αριστερά)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτο!!!Ετοιμο να μας καταπιει!!! Ευχαριστουμε apollo_ express.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη το <μυστηριωδες> ανοιγμα ειναι τυπου clam shell, αχιβαδα στα ελληνικα.Υπαρχει και το τυπου visor που ανεβαινει ολο επανω.Μετα το ναυαγιο του ESTONIA το 1994 και ολα τα σχετικα πορισματα θεωρηθηκε το τυπου clam shell πιο ασφαλες.

----------


## basilis.m

> http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...3197&size=full
> 
> (η φωτογραφία δεν είναι δική μου, έχει copyright κάτω αριστερά)


τρομακτικη θα ελεγα! εχουν και τα αδερφια του ξερετε τπτ?

----------


## apollo_express

Μόνο τα μεγάλα (1 & 2). Τα καινούρια θα δούμε!

Όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει το Ιθάκη, έλεγαν ότι θα κατασκεύαζαν ειδικό λιμάνι στη Ραφήνα για να μπορεί να φορτώνει τα αυτοκίνητα από μπροστά ώστε να μην μπαίνουν με τη μούρη και να βγαίνουν με την όπισθεν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ιθακη το ειχαν ναυπηγησει για την γραμμη της κεφαλλονιας.Για αυτο εχει τον μπροστα καταπελτη οπως και τα δυο μικρα επιβατων δεξια- αριστερα στην πλωρη εκει οπου καταληγει και τα κλιμακοστασια που ειναι πισω απο την γεφυρα

----------


## basilis.m

> Το ιθακη το ειχαν ναυπηγησει για την γραμμη της κεφαλλονιας.Για αυτο εχει τον μπροστα καταπελτη οπως και τα δυο μικρα επιβατων δεξια- αριστερα στην πλωρη εκει οπου καταληγει και τα κλιμακοστασια που ειναι πισω απο την γεφυρα


ναι αλλα με τις υποδομες των λιμανιων που υπαρχουν τωρα που θα μπορουσε να εξηπηρετησει?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Μια καταπλωρη και απο μενα απο την σημερινη αφιξη στην Ραφηνα..!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107891







> *Blue Star Ithaki-Αριστερη στροφη εχ8ες στην Ραφηνα..!!
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Ben Bruce,Trakaman,Capten4,NikosP,NikosV,Proussos,TSS APOLLON,Leonidas,Polykas,Diagoras..!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107944*



Ε ναι, αυτες ειναι φωτογραφιες!!! Να 'σαι καλα Φωτη!!!

----------


## proussos

> Ενταξει δεν νομιζω να ειναι σκουρια για να ειναι τοσο ασχημα μαυριλα απο τα καυσαερια του γκαραζ μαλλον





> πολυ ασχημα φαινεται! 
> αυτο θα πει στο "δοξα πατρυ"


*Έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπερβάλετε λίγο.*
*Αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος πόσα μίλια "γράφει" το πλοίο καθημερινά , κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες και πόσες ημέρες του χρόνου είναι οι πλεύσιμες , τότε νομίζω ότι δικαιολογημένα θα έπρεπε να είχε μερικά "τρεξίματα".*
*Andros...αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να είναι καυσαέρια του γκαράζ...οι εξαεριστήρες σίγουρα έχουν έξοδο σε άλλα σημεία και το bow visor πρέπει να ακολουθεί καταπέλτης και εσωτερικές πόρτες (inner doors) πριν τον χώρο του γκαράζ.*
*Basilis.m...δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου αν φανούν μερικές κιτρινίλες σε ένα πλοίο που κοντεύει 11 μήνες ασταμάτητων δρομολογίων μετά την τελευταία του ακινησία.*
*Για τα CRUISE EUROPA & OLYMPIA τι να πούμε ?*

*Επιπλέον , τα αδελφά PAROS & NAXOS δεν διαθέτουν μπροστινούς πλευρικούς καταπέλτες ούτε bow visor καθώς ναυπηγήθηκαν με άλλες προδιαγραφές και φιλοσοφία για τη γραμμή που εξυπηρετούν.*

----------


## basilis.m

> *Έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπερβάλετε λίγο.*
> *Αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος πόσα μίλια "γράφει" το πλοίο καθημερινά , κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες και πόσες ημέρες του χρόνου είναι οι πλεύσιμες , τότε νομίζω ότι δικαιολογημένα θα έπρεπε να είχε μερικά "τρεξίματα".*
> *Andros...αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να είναι καυσαέρια του γκαράζ...οι εξαεριστήρες σίγουρα έχουν έξοδο σε άλλα σημεία και το bow visor πρέπει να ακολουθεί καταπέλτης και εσωτερικές πόρτες (inner doors) πριν τον χώρο του γκαράζ.*
> *Basilis.m...δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου αν φανούν μερικές κιτρινίλες σε ένα πλοίο που κοντεύει 11 μήνες ασταμάτητων δρομολογίων μετά την τελευταία του ακινησία.*
> *Για τα CRUISE EUROPA & OLYMPIA τι να πούμε ?*
> 
> *Επιπλέον , τα αδελφά PAROS & NAXOS δεν διαθέτουν μπροστινούς πλευρικούς καταπέλτες ούτε bow visor καθώς ναυπηγήθηκαν με άλλες προδιαγραφές και φιλοσοφία για τη γραμμή που εξυπηρετούν.*


συγνωμη αλλα δεν νομιζω αυτο που ειπα να ειναι υπερβολη ουτε εκανα κανενα βαρυ χαρακτηρισμο! απλα ειπα αυτο που βλεπω και θα συμφωνησεις και εσυ οτι φαινεται πολυ ασχημα! το θεωρω ως μια φυσικη φθορα σε ενα πλοιο που οπως λες κοντει 11 μηνες αταματητων δρομολογιων! και δεν νομιζω κανενας εδω μεσα να αμφισβητειτην την αξια του πλοιου και των αδελφων του!

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Αυτη το <μυστηριωδες> ανοιγμα ειναι τυπου clam shell, αχιβαδα στα ελληνικα.Υπαρχει και το τυπου visor που ανεβαινει ολο επανω.Μετα το ναυαγιο του ESTONIA το 1994 και ολα τα σχετικα πορισματα θεωρηθηκε το τυπου clam shell πιο ασφαλες.


Ίδιου τύπου είσοδο από πλώρα είχαν και άλλα πλοία παλαιότερα, σε άλλα σφραγίστηκε (π.χ. στο "παλιό" ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ) και σε άλλα διατηρήθηκε (π.χ. στο ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ των Μινωικών Γραμμών ή στο Mediterranean Sun, μετέπειτα ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ της ΝΕΛ).

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να σας δώσω ένα σενάριο για το Blue Star Ithaki τι δρομολόγιο μπορεί να εκτελέσει όταν θα έρθει το Blue Star Delos. Λοιπόν Blue Star 1 Xανιά , Blue star 2/Blue Star Patmos κω-Ρόδο, Blue Horizon (το δρομολόγιο που εκτελούσε στο εξωτερικό), Blue Star Naxos Πάρο-Νάξο κλπ, Blue Star Paros Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο, Blue Star Delos το γνωστό Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα και Super Ferry ΙΙ Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μιλαγα με εναν θειο μου που ξερει και ειπαμε οτι το σωστο δρομολογιο για το BS ITHAKI ειναι ανδρο- σκυρο- λημνο-φουρνους - ροδο-λεμεσο-χαιφα-καζαμπλανκα.Ετσι θα γινει οριστικα πραγματικοτητα το οραμα ενος πρωην ΥΕΝ για συνδεση με ολη την μεσογειο.Βεβαια θα γινουν και οι απαραιτητες μετασκευες με εξτρα καμπινες πισινα ντισκο και ολα τα facilities που εχουν και τα αλλα πλοια αλλα σε μικρο size για να μην μπαινει μεσα τον χειμωνα

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Αυτό το σενάριο αγαπητέ φίλε BEN BRUCE μου φαίνετε λίγο δύσκολο δρομολόγιο για το Blue Star Ithaki και δεν νομίζω ότι θα το αντέξει. Όπότε εγώ προσωπικά το αποκλείω αυτό το σενάριο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oxι φιλε μου γιατι ο θειος μου ηταν παλια πρακτορας της ελμες και την ξερει καλα την γραμμη.Ειναι μια γραμμη πρεστιζ για την ελλαδα

----------


## speedrunner

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να σας δώσω ένα σενάριο για το Blue Star Ithaki τι δρομολόγιο μπορεί να εκτελέσει όταν θα έρθει το Blue Star Delos. Λοιπόν Blue Star 1 Xανιά , Blue star 2/Blue Star Patmos κω-Ρόδο, Blue Horizon (το δρομολόγιο που εκτελούσε στο εξωτερικό), Blue Star Naxos Πάρο-Νάξο κλπ, Blue Star Paros Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο, Blue Star Delos το γνωστό Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα και Super Ferry ΙΙ Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.


To SuperFerry II στα χρώματα της BlueStar η σε κάτι πιο λευκό???? :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> Μιλαγα με εναν θειο μου που ξερει και ειπαμε οτι το σωστο δρομολογιο για το BS ITHAKI ειναι ανδρο- σκυρο- λημνο-φουρνους - ροδο-λεμεσο-χαιφα-καζαμπλανκα.Ετσι θα γινει οριστικα πραγματικοτητα το οραμα ενος πρωην ΥΕΝ για συνδεση με ολη την μεσογειο.Βεβαια θα γινουν και οι απαραιτητες μετασκευες με εξτρα καμπινες πισινα ντισκο και ολα τα facilities που εχουν και τα αλλα πλοια αλλα σε μικρο size για να μην μπαινει μεσα τον χειμωνα


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Καλό ακούγεται αλλά άφησες έξω το Algeciras!!! :lol:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> *Έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπερβάλετε λίγο.*
> *Αν αναλογιστεί κάποιος πόσα μίλια "γράφει" το πλοίο καθημερινά , κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες και πόσες ημέρες του χρόνου είναι οι πλεύσιμες , τότε νομίζω ότι δικαιολογημένα θα έπρεπε να είχε μερικά "τρεξίματα".*
> *Andros...αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να είναι καυσαέρια του γκαράζ...οι εξαεριστήρες σίγουρα έχουν έξοδο σε άλλα σημεία και το bow visor πρέπει να ακολουθεί καταπέλτης και εσωτερικές πόρτες (inner doors) πριν τον χώρο του γκαράζ.*
> *Basilis.m...δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου αν φανούν μερικές κιτρινίλες σε ένα πλοίο που κοντεύει 11 μήνες ασταμάτητων δρομολογίων μετά την τελευταία του ακινησία.*
> *Για τα CRUISE EUROPA & OLYMPIA τι να πούμε ?*
> 
> *Επιπλέον , τα αδελφά PAROS & NAXOS δεν διαθέτουν μπροστινούς πλευρικούς καταπέλτες ούτε bow visor καθώς ναυπηγήθηκαν με άλλες προδιαγραφές και φιλοσοφία για τη γραμμή που εξυπηρετούν.*


 
Και εγω με την σειρα μου να πω οτι σιγουρα τα βαπορια ΟΛΑ ειναι κουρασμενα αυτη την εποχη και τα σημαδια φαινονται σχολιασαμε κατι που μας εκανε εντυπωση και προς θεου δεν κατηγορησαμε ουτε το συγκεκριμενο ουτε και κανενα αλλο γιατιγνωριζω οτι ανθρωποι και βαπορια δεινουν καθημερινη μαχη για να εχουν τα νησια μας αξιοπρεπη συγκοινωνια

----------


## leonidas

*Να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά και ευτυχισμένα στον Φώτη!* (γνωστός ως dokimakos_22:mrgreen :Smile: 
 Σου εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα γερός και δυνατός!
 Τέλος, να γίνεις ένας αξιοπρεπέστατος _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ_ σαν αυτόν εδώ... :Razz: 

 DSCN1651.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 26-9-2010._
_ DSCN6847.jpg_ 
_Για τους   Ben Bruce,proussos και surprise ο φιλος Μαγγελανος! _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## GiannisV

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Συριανούς... (η φώτο είναι απο κινητό σορρυ για την ποιότητα)

----------


## Markosm

Aλλη μία από την αναχώρηση του από την Ερμούπολη για την Τήνο στις 09-08-05.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Αγαπητέ φίλε aegeanspeedlines εννοείται με τα χρώματα τις Blue Star τώρα άμα θέλει να το πάρει ο Ventouris και να το δρομολογήσει με τον ¶γιο Γεώργιο κανένα πρόβλημα θα το υποδεχτούμε όπως και να έχει

----------


## GiannisV

¶λλη μια φώτο εν πλώ για το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης

----------


## Markosm

Ερχεται στην Ραφήνα τώρα από Πειραιά απ' ότι βλέπω στο ais,θα κάτσει για Σαβ/κο σύμφωνα με το openseas. Θα βγάλω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες οπωσδήποτε !

----------


## capten4

Αποψε στην ραφηνα....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108576

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108577

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108578

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108579

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες νυχτερινές φωτο δια χειρός capten4. Ευχαριστούμεεεε :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 2-10-2010._
DSCN6997.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Ηλια και στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,capten4,rocinante,  dokimakos21,pantelis2009, notias,αργυρης,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Καρολος, Μαγγελανος_

----------


## leonidas

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI* στην Τήνο... :Very Happy: 
για τον T.S.S. APOLLON  :Wink: 

DSCN5314.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αποψε στην ραφηνα....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108576
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108577
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108578
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108579


Σε ευχαριστούμε cpt4 να είσαι καλά.

----------


## pantelis2009

> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 2-10-2010._
> DSCN6997.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Ηλια και στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,capten4,rocinante, dokimakos21,pantelis2009, notias,αργυρης,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Καρολος, Μαγγελανος_


Υπέροχη φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε leonidas και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Τηνος 2-10-2010._
DSCN7047.jpg

----------


## polykas

Στην Ραφήνα 3-10-2010

polykas.jpg

----------


## Markosm

Από την άφιξη της προηγούμενης Κυριακής 26-09-10 στην Ραφήνα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σημερινή άφιξη του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη στην Ραφήνα..*
PA033323.JPG

PA033350.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Blue Star Ithaki σημερα το ξημερωμα για αλλη μια φορα στην ραφηνα

IMG_0360.JPG

Χαρισμενη στους ΤSS APOLLON, Proussos, Apostolos, Polykas,Romilda, tasos @@@,pantelis 2009, roi baudoin,gtogias,nissos myconos, diagoras,nikos maroulis,καρολος , μαγγελανος, Σαρλουδημος, santa mitsos,jolly roger, giorgos......, tinos express, και βεβαια τον γενικο προξενο ραφηνας και συγγενων λιμενων capten4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 3-10-2010. 
DSCN7144.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,polykas,capten4,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, Μαγγελανος,  ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.και στον χρηστη fidaki kolovo!_

----------


## Nikos_V

Ολο αριστερααα........
86.JPG
Για τους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,leonida,dokimako21,Nissos Mykonos,proussos,pantelis2009,rocinante,vinman,zoz  ef,manoubra33,αιγαιοπλοο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους BEN BRUCE & Nikos_V για τις υπέροχες φωτο τους και τις αφιερώσεις τους. Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε Nikos_V και ανταποδιδω_ 
F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 3-10-2010.
DSCN7120.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Ολο αριστερααα........
> 86.JPG
> Για τους TSS APOLLON,BEN BRUCE,leonida,dokimako21,Nissos Mykonos,proussos,pantelis2009,rocinante,vinman,zoz  ef,manoubra33,αιγαιοπλοο...


*Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα!
Για σένα αλλά και τους φίλους Leo,leonidas,TSS APOLLON,proussos η σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108868

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανη φωτο απο τον φιλο vinman!!!Ευχαριστουμε!
Τελικα το nautilia.gr ειναι  πανταχου παρων!!!

----------


## capten4

αφου πρωτα αφησε σφυριζοντας τρεις την ραφηνα !!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
Ένα σύντομο βίντεο από την χθεσινή αναχώρηση του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη από την Ραφήνα..!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίοι οι capten4 & Nissos Mykonos. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Επειδή πρέπει να έχω χάσει επεισόδια τι ακριβώς έκανε το Blue Star Ithaki στην Ραφήνα;

----------


## Thanasis89

> Επειδή πρέπει να έχω χάσει επεισόδια τι ακριβώς έκανε το Blue Star Ithaki στην Ραφήνα;


Κάλυψε το κενό που δημιούργησε η πρόσκρουση του Superferry II, στον λιμένα της Τήνου.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Α! οκ σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 3-10-2010.
DSCN7125.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,Nikos_V,polykas,vinman,pantelis2009  ,rocinante,leonidas,αργυρης, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Καρολος,Deep Blue,laz94,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,dokimakos21,capten4,DimitrisT., captain,Μαγγελανος,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,roussosf, Thanasis89.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τις φώτο μπορώ να πώ ότι το πλοίο τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνει ιδιαίτερα γρήγορες μανουβρες... Επρεπε να περάσουν τόσα χρόνια να δούμε και μερικές ανάποδες στα λιμάνια αυτά απο τα πλέον μανουβρατζίδικα βαπόρια?

----------


## Leo

> Απο τις φώτο μπορώ να πώ ότι το πλοίο τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνει ιδιαίτερα γρήγορες μανουβρες... Επρεπε να περάσουν τόσα χρόνια να δούμε και μερικές ανάποδες στα λιμάνια αυτά απο τα πλέον μανουβρατζίδικα βαπόρια?


Ε με νοτιαδούρες και ο καπταν Σπύρος έκανε αριστερές, όπως και ο καπταν Ηλίας τώρα.... Το Ιθάκη ήταν πάντα γρήγορο στην μανούβρα και αξιόπιστο στο ωράριο όσο κανένα άλλο πλοίο στην γραμμή μας (ειδικά οι Συριανοί είμαστε λίγο κολλημένοι με αυτό το πλοίο  :Razz: ).

----------


## Ergis

> Ε με νοτιαδούρες και ο καπταν Σπύρος έκανε αριστερές, όπως και ο καπταν Ηλίας τώρα.... Το Ιθάκη ήταν πάντα γρήγορο στην μανούβρα και αξιόπιστο στο ωράριο όσο κανένα άλλο πλοίο στην γραμμή μας (ειδικά οι Συριανοί είμαστε λίγο κολλημένοι με αυτό το πλοίο ).


αυτο ειναι αληθεια.και εμεις οταν το ειχαμε εδω στη παροναξια ηταν παντα πιστο στα ωράρια και καλοταξιδο (κατα τη γνωμη μου) σε σχεση με τα παρος-ναξος

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο πλοίο, υπέροχη μανούβρα, καταπληκτική φωτο απο τον φίλο T.S.S. APOLLON. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Blue Star Ithaki αναχωρηση κενο επιβατων στις 3/10/2010 απο την ραφηνα για τον πειραια

IMG_0702.JPG

Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Proussos,Apostolos, Polykas, roccinante, roi baudoin, nissos myconos, diagoras, rafina lines, mike rodos, .voyager, vortigern, capten nionio, opelmanos, vinman, pantelis 2009, μαγγελανος και βεβαια στον ειδικο συμβουλο ραφηνας και περιχωρων capten 4

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε BEN BRUCE, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Έχω έλλειψη σε αυτό θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 3-10-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109014
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,Nikos_V,polykas,vinman,pantelis2009  ,rocinante,leonidas,αργυρης, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Καρολος,Deep Blue,laz94,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,dokimakos21,capten4,DimitrisT., captain,Μαγγελανος,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,roussosf, Thanasis89.


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια πες μας ομως και που ανεβαινεις για να τις τραβηξεις αν και το λιμανι της Τηνου προσφερεται για φωτογραφιες

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki Αναχωριση απο Ραφηνα στις 26/09/2010..!
DSC07535.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια πες μας ομως και που ανεβαινεις για να τις τραβηξεις αν και το λιμανι της Τηνου προσφερεται για φωτογραφιες


Ανεβαινω πολυ ψηλα! και φτανω πανω στ" ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶λλη μία φωτογραφία από την χθεσινή αναχώρηση και από εμένα για τους φίλους BEN BRUCE και Capten4.*
PA033486.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109269

----------


## konigi

Χθές βράδυ στον Πειραιά.

DSC02239.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki-¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα 26/09/2010..!
Για τους Leo,Proussos,NikosV,NikosP,Vinman,Thanasis89,Trakm  an,Tss Apollon,Capten4,Ben Bruce,Polykas,Λέανδρος..!
DSC07496.jpg

----------


## konigi

Ζωγραφιά!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη!!! Eυχαριστουμε φιλε dokimakos21!

----------


## Joyrider

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ; Αυτό είναι ίδιου τύπου με τα Paros και Naxos της ίδιας εταιρείας ;

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ιδια ειναι απλως τ παρος κ το ναξος ειναι περισσοτερο χτισμενα κ εχουν λιγη υποδυναμη παραπανο

----------


## roussosf

αλλα το Ιθακη ειναι το ποιο γληγορο απο τα αλλα δυο

----------


## Joyrider

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις τους φίλους.Ρώτησα επειδή μου φάνηκαν ίδια και επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει με τα Paros και Naxos μου φάνηκαν λίγο στενάχωρα και με πολύ κόσμο ήταν το ταξίδι μου μαρτύριο ! Την επόμενη φορά θα προτιμήσω κάποιο άλλο για τις ίδιες γραμμές με περισσότερη άπλα και καταστρώματα για να παίρνω λίγο αέρα βρε παιδί μου και ας κάνω περισσότερη ώρα !

Συγγνώμη για το οφ τόπικ.

----------


## naxos ship

καλησπερα στους φιλους του ομορφου βαποριου...... 
θα θελα να κανω μια ερωτηση ... το βαπορι εχει και μπροστα καταπελτη? 
γιατι βρηκα μια φωτο στο νετ με καταπελτη μπροστα

----------


## Markosm

Αφιξη του BS ΙΤΗΑΚΙ στις 03-10-10 μαζί με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. στην Ραφήνα, και αναχώρησή του κενό επιβατών για Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο  Marcosm!  Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> καλησπερα στους φιλους του ομορφου βαποριου...... 
> θα θελα να κανω μια ερωτηση ... το βαπορι εχει και μπροστα καταπελτη? 
> γιατι βρηκα μια φωτο στο νετ με καταπελτη μπροστα


Εχει κοιτα στην σελ 190 το ποστ 1891 που εχει ανεβει φωτογραφια απο το marrine traffic

----------


## naxos ship

καλημερα .. ευχαριστω πολυ... 
εγω βρηκα αυτη τη φωτο απο σαιτ με μοντελα πλοιων  και ενα βιντεακι http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCbEy_g9-Goithaki3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Η έκφραση "την βρήκα απο ενα site"όπως έχουμε πει εδώ δεν πρέπει να αναφέρεται. Μόνο συγκεκριμένα Link πρέπει να μπαίνουν

H original φώτο εδω

----------


## naxos ship

εχεις δικιο φιλε αποστολη sorry

----------


## giorgos....

εν πλώ προς Σύρο ενα πρωινό του Μαίου....
P5150078..jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αποστολε για δες εδω: http://scratchmodel.com/Ithaki.html

Η φωτογραφια σου ειναι εκει, ελπιζω να εχει παρει την αδεια σου για να τη βαλει!!!




Γιωργο πανω απο το βαπορα η φωτογραφια;

----------


## giorgos....

Τσάκαλε.... απο τον βάπορα είναι τραβηγμένη.

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρηση απο την Ερμουπολη....
128.JPG
Για τους prousso,giorgos....,Captain_Nionio,vinman,NikosP,d  okimako21,leonidas,Marouli Niko,Thanassis89,Deep blue,ιθακη,pantelis2009....

----------


## Markosm

Μανούβρα του BS ITHAKI το περασμένο Σάββατο στις 02-10-10 στην Ραφήνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αναχωρηση απο την Ερμουπολη....
> 128.JPG
> Για τους prousso,giorgos....,Captain_Nionio,vinman,NikosP,d  okimako21,leonidas,Marouli Niko,Thanassis89,Deep blue,ιθακη,pantelis2009....


 Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Nikos_V :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Ο κ.Σάκης στις 16:00 πήρε θέση στο καμπαναριό..16:08 το *Blue Star Ithaki* περνάει από τον Αγ.Δημήτριο και ο *Cpt Ηλίας* σφυρίζει 3 φορές..!!
Για τον Cpt Ηλία και τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,BenBruce,NikosV,Apostolos,Zozef  ,NikosP,Thanasis89,Leonidas,Tss Apollon,Polykas,Capten4,CaptainNionios,giorgos... 
PA094062.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε dokimakos21  Πανεμορφη  εικονα!!!_ 
_Ο παραδοσιακος χαιρετισμος!!!Σας ευχαριστουμε που τον κρατατε ζωντανο!_

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ο κ.Σάκης στις 16:00 πήρε θέση στο καμπαναριό..16:08 το *Blue Star Ithaki* περνάει από τον Αγ.Δημήτριο και ο *Cpt Ηλίας* σφυρίζει 3 φορές..!!
> Για τον Cpt Ηλία και τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,BenBruce,NikosV,Apostolos,Zozef  ,NikosP,Thanasis89,Leonidas,Tss Apollon,Polykas,Capten4,CaptainNionios,giorgos... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110229


Απο οτι καταλαβατε εχουμε αποβαση του dokimakou στην Συρο!!!
Για σου ρε Φωτη με τα ωραια σου :Very Happy: 
Απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια την Πεμπτη 07/10/10 το Ιθακη με φρεσκο βορια περνα απο τον Αγιο Δημητρη με ροτα για Πειραια.....25.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες ναυτικες στιγμες που δεν πρεπει να χαθουν γιατι αποτελουν και αυτες το αλατι της ελληνικης μας ναυτιλιας.Ενα απλο χτυπημα στην πλατη ειναι αυτο και απο τις δυο μεριες, αλλα με τοσο μεγαλη αξια

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki
Για τους ταξιδιώτες Ben Bruce , Tss Apollon..!
PA094065.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη αεροφωτογραφια!!!  Ευχαριστουμε φιλε dokimakos21!

----------


## sylver23

Αυτήν η σελίδα πρέπει να είναι η πιο όμορφη σε όλο το θέμα του πλοίου.
Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο σε Φώτη και Νίκο

----------


## manos75

καλα οι φωτο ειναι απο τις ωραιοτερες που εχω δει ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο που την τραβηξε. αλλα ρε παιδια πολυ κοντα στην ακτη περναει δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος, ειναι τοσο πολυ βαθια εκει τα νερα  :Confused: .

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μέσα από τις σελίδες του ''Blue Star Ithaki'' θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω από καρδιάς τον πλοίαρχο του cpt Ηλία Βερβενιώτη για την υπέροχη φιλοξενία του στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι για Σύρο.

Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και υγεία στο πλοίαρχο και σε όλο το πλήρωμα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> καλα οι φωτο ειναι απο τις ωραιοτερες που εχω δει ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο που την τραβηξε. αλλα ρε παιδια πολυ κοντα στην ακτη περναει δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος, ειναι τοσο πολυ βαθια εκει τα νερα .


¶πατα Μάνο, άπατα... μην ανησυχείς, είναι η θέση λήψης παραπλανιτική. Εξ΄ άλλου κάτω απά τους τοίχους της εκκλησίας είναι άκριβώς κάθετη η πρόσβαση (γκρεμός) ως την θάλασσα. Θα παρακαλέσω του καλλιτέχνες να ανεβάσουνε μια φωτό απο τον βιολογικό να δει την απόσταση ο Μάνος να ηρεμίσει  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

Blue Star Ithaki πρωινό της 11ης Αυγούστου..
για τους Nikos V, dokimakos21 που μας χάρισαν μοναδικές φωτογραφίες, τους φίλους, ΑΡΗΣ, Vinman, pantelis2009, ben bruce, tss apollon και όλους τους φίλους του βαποριού..

P8110027.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να πω ότι δεν ζηλέυω την όμορφη παρέ της Σύρου θα πώ ψέματα .....
Σας ευχαριστούμε για το όμορφο φωτορεπορτάζ, να είστε καλά και ελπίζω σύντομα να τα πούμε απο κοντά  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Blue Star Ithaki πρωινό της 11ης Αυγούστου..
> για τους Nikos V, dokimakos21 που μας χάρισαν μοναδικές φωτογραφίες, τους φίλους, ΑΡΗΣ, Vinman, pantelis2009, ben bruce, tss apollon και όλους τους φίλους του βαποριού..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110491


φίλε giorgos.... υπέροχη φωτο, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## vinman

*Πανέμορφες εικόνες απο όλους σας!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας μία παλιότερη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110544

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα πήραμε μιά γερή δόση απο ωραίες (όπως πάντα) φωτο του φίλου vinman. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 10-10-2010.
DSCN7387.jpg
_Για την χθεσινοβραδυνη καραβολατρικη  παρεα_

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακή μανούβρα που αποτυπώνεται άψογα στη φωτογραφία σου Γιώργο!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βlue Star Ithaki  ξημερωματα στην ραφηνα.

IMG_0021.JPG

Για την χθεσινοβραδυνη εκλεκτη παρεα :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki - Εν πλώ για Πειραιά...
PA094069.jpg

Για την χ8εσινή παρέα..!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι υπεροχη η φωτο σου dokimakos 21!Μπραβο μπραβο!

----------


## Nikos_V

Χθεσινη αναχωρηση του Ιθακη απο την Συρο!!
Για τους prousso,dokimako21,TSS APOLLON :Very Happy: 
PA100254.JPG

PA100262.JPG
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο Nikos_V!!! Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Trakman

Στην Τήνο...
Για τους proussos, TSS APOLLON, Nikos V, dokimakos21, Ben Bruce, vinman, pantelis2009

Trakakis_P8295834.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ITHAKI καταπλεει στο ιστορικο λιμανι της μυκονου

11-6-2008 last (88).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON,proussos, Apostolos,dokimakos 21

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω τους φιλους Ben Bruce & Trakman και ανταποδιδω
 F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
DSCN6480.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στην Τήνο...
> Για τους proussos, TSS APOLLON, Nikos V, dokimakos21, Ben Bruce, vinman, pantelis2009
> 
> Trakakis_P8295834.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτο, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki-¶φιξη στην Συρο 10.10.2010...!!
Φωτο:Από την εκπαιδευόμενη Μητέρα μου..!! :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

PA104080.jpg

Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,Leonidas,Proussos,Apost  olos,TSS Apollon,Ben Bruce και τον Cpt Σαρλούδημο...!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

οκ περασε το τεστ εβγαλε πολυ καλη φωτογραφια γραφτην και στο naytilia

----------


## vinman

> Blue Star Ithaki-¶φιξη στην Συρο 10.10.2010...!!
> Φωτο:Από την εκπαιδευόμενη Μητέρα μου..!!
> 
> PA104080.jpg
> 
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,Leonidas,Proussos,Apost  olos,TSS Apollon,Ben Bruce και τον Cpt Σαρλούδημο...!!


Μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία απο την κυρία ''dokimakisa''... :Very Happy: 
Οικογένεια με ταλέντο... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία απο την κυρία ''dokimakisa''...
> Οικογένεια με ταλέντο...


 dokimakosmother νομιζω ειναι πιο σωστο και με ολο το σεβασμο φιλε vinman το dokimakisa παει στην συζηγο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Blue Star Ithaki-¶φιξη στην Συρο 10.10.2010...!!
> Φωτο:Από την εκπαιδευόμενη Μητέρα μου..!!
> 
> PA104080.jpg
> 
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,Leonidas,Proussos,Apost  olos,TSS Apollon,Ben Bruce και τον Cpt Σαρλούδημο...!!


 Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!Την Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια χαρα τα καταφαιρνει η καπετανισσα!Και σπανια φωτο γιατι απο εκει δεν σου καθεται και ευκολα.
Ευχαριστω και για την αφιερωση dokimakos 22 :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

BLUE STAR ITHAKI, αναχωρηση απο Πειραια τελη Αυγουστου.

IMG_1614n.jpg

Για τους Naxos, εργης και Leo.

----------


## Ergis

> BLUE STAR ITHAKI, αναχωρηση απο Πειραια τελη Αυγουστου.
> 
> IMG_1614n.jpg
> 
> Για τους Naxos, εργης και Leo.


να σαι καλα πατριωτη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Blue Star Ithaki-¶φιξη στην Συρο 10.10.2010...!!
> Φωτο:Από την εκπαιδευόμενη Μητέρα μου..!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110951
> 
> Για τους Leo,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,Leonidas,Proussos,Apost  olos,TSS Apollon,Ben Bruce και τον Cpt Σαρλούδημο...!!


Φωτη ευχαριστουμε πολυ εσενα και την μητερα σου!!
113.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki - Σήμερα στην Τήνο...

PA154205.jpg

PA154206.jpg

Για τους Proussos,Leo,Vinman,Trakman,Ben Bruce,TSS APOLLON, Capten4,NikosV.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τον φιλο dokimakos21 και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη... στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου
_DSCN3791.jpg_
_χαρισμενη και στον ΚαπταΣαρλουδημο_

----------


## leonidas

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI*, άφιξη στην Σύρο  :Very Happy: 

_Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον dokimakos_21_ :wink:

DSCN4439.jpg

----------


## sg3

για δειτε το ιθακη στο next top model:http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?...u3mb_l_l_m0%3d

----------


## xidianakis

> για δειτε το ιθακη στο next top model:http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?...u3mb_l_l_m0%3d


...μεσα Αυγουστου ηταν που ταξιδεψαν τα μοντελα με το πλοιο (κρατουσαν και κατι σημαιες) και στις 6.30 τα χαραματα "κυνηγουσαν" οι λιμενικοι τους νταλικερηδες για να μπουν στο b.s. ναξος/παρος.....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> για δειτε το ιθακη στο next top model:http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?...u3mb_l_l_m0%3d


  Στο βιντεο υπαρχουν λαθη.
 1) Οι κουκλες δεν ηταν 35 ηταν 36
 2) Δεν χρειαζεται να ψαξουν για το next top model το ειχαν και τους εφυγε το ονομα του BLUE STAR ITHAKI

----------


## sg3

> Στο βιντεο υπαρχουν λαθη.
> 1) Οι κουκλες δεν ηταν 35 ηταν 36
> 2) Δεν χρειαζεται να ψαξουν για το next top model το ειχαν και τους εφυγε το ονομα του BLUE STAR ITHAKI


 σωστος ;-) φιλε ανδρος

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πως εκανε τις μανουβρες εκεινη τη μερα ο καπτα Σπυρος;  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο βίντεο,και δεν μιλάω για τα εξωτερικά πλάνα, εκει με τα κορίτσια στο Deck είναι ειτε το Blue Star 1 είτε το Βlue Star 2.
Ξαναλέω πως δεν μιλάω απο τα πλάνα ελικοπτέρου!!!
Δείτε τον ιστο και τη γέφυρα,συγκρίντε τα με του Ιθάκη και θα καταλάβετε!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## sg3

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο βίντεο,και δεν μιλάω για τα εξωτερικά πλάνα, εκει με τα κορίτσια στο Deck είναι ειτε το Blue Star 1 είτε το Βlue Star 2.
> Ξαναλέω πως δεν μιλάω απο τα πλάνα ελικοπτέρου!!!
> Δείτε τον ιστο και τη γέφυρα,συγκρίντε τα με του Ιθάκη και θα καταλάβετε!!!


 το ξαναειδα το βιντεακι ειναι το Ιθάκη! :Wink:  (στανταρ)
το σαλονι, ο ιστος και η γεφυρα ειναι του Ιθάκη!
(μπορει να μοιαζει με το 1,2 αλλα δεν ειναι)

----------


## Mitni

¶φιξη στη Νάξο

----------


## ffyiannis

> ¶φιξη στη Νάξο


αυτό θα πεί live :Smile: 
πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο!!

----------


## leonidas

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI*... Εν πλώ για _Σύρο_ 8/8/10  :Very Happy: 


DSCN5198.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πολυ ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου Λεωνιδα! Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## zozef

Σημερινη απο την Παρο και λιγο γρηγορη!!!! γιατι απο πισω ερχοταν το AQUA επρεπε να φυγω!! 
paros 075NA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010
DSCN6483.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,Cool Water,pantelis2009,Trakman,vinman,Deep Blue,laz94,costaser,DimitrisT.,captain,capten4, dokimakos21, Μαγγελανος,Καρολος,αργυρης,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ιθακη,despo,nkr,Nikos_V,NikosP_

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

πολυ καλη ευχαριστω

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, υπέροχη σαπουνάδα έτοιμάζομαι για ξύρισμα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## laz94

> F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113381
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,Cool Water,pantelis2009,Trakman,vinman,Deep Blue,laz94,costaser,DimitrisT.,captain,capten4, dokimakos21, Μαγγελανος,Καρολος,αργυρης,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ιθακη,despo,nkr,Nikos_V,NikosP_


Eυχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω... :Wink: 
100_2598.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

> F/B _Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...Τηνος 19-9-2010
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113381
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΑΡΗΣ,Cool Water,pantelis2009,Trakman,vinman,Deep Blue,laz94,costaser,DimitrisT.,captain,capten4, dokimakos21, Μαγγελανος,Καρολος,αργυρης,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ιθακη,despo,nkr,Nikos_V,NikosP_


 ¶ψογος φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON.Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*....ίσως το μοναδικό επιβατικό/οχηματαγωγό πλοίο που ταξίδευε χθές βράδυ στο Αιγαίο....
Τρείς εικόνες (όχι τόσο καλές μιας και η νύχτα δεν βοηθά για τέτοιου είδους φωτογραφίες) αλλά νομίζω ενδεικτικές για να καταλάβουμε την μανία της θάλασσας....

Στην πρώτη....πριν έρθει το επόμενο κύμα......*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113425


*...στη δεύτερη και τρίτη φωτογραφία...όταν το κύμα μας επισκέφθηκε...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113426

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113427

----------


## laz94

> *....ίσως το μοναδικό επιβατικό/οχηματαγωγό πλοίο που ταξίδευε χθές βράδυ στο Αιγαίο....*
> *Τρείς εικόνες (όχι τόσο καλές μιας και η νύχτα δεν βοηθά για τέτοιου είδους φωτογραφίες) αλλά νομίζω ενδεικτικές για να καταλάβουμε την μανία της θάλασσας....*
> 
> *Στην πρώτη....πριν έρθει το επόμενο κύμα......*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113425
> 
> 
> *...στη δεύτερη και τρίτη φωτογραφία...όταν το κύμα μας επισκέφθηκε...*
> ...


Φοβερές! Ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο...:shock:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ θα πώ ότι πέρασες ωραίααααααα :Wink: . Υπέροχες φωτο απο ένα καραβολάτρη σαν και σένα. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:

----------


## sg3

τελειες οι φωτογραφιες σου:shock: δεν εχω εχω λογια..... μπραβο σου!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

vinman  σε ευχαριστουμε υπεροχες ειναι η σαουνα του πλοιου μαλον εκει...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> *....ίσως το μοναδικό επιβατικό/οχηματαγωγό πλοίο που ταξίδευε χθές βράδυ στο Αιγαίο....*
> *Τρείς εικόνες (όχι τόσο καλές μιας και η νύχτα δεν βοηθά για τέτοιου είδους φωτογραφίες) αλλά νομίζω ενδεικτικές για να καταλάβουμε την μανία της θάλασσας....*
> 
> *Στην πρώτη....πριν έρθει το επόμενο κύμα......*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113425
> 
> 
> *...στη δεύτερη και τρίτη φωτογραφία...όταν το κύμα μας επισκέφθηκε...*
> ...


 
φοβερος αψογος ταξιδευε και το BS 1

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο στην παρεα του nautilia..Μια αφιξη του Ιθακα ενα βραδυ του Οκτωβρη στον Πειραια 
104.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως τον φιλο diagoras! ομορφη νυχτερινη ληψη!!!

----------


## vinman

*...αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά το πρωινό της 28ης Οκτωβρίου...!!
Για τους φίλους proussos και dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113742

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση για το βραδινό στην Παροναξία, στις 15 Ιουλίου.. Για τους φίλους diagoras και Vinman.* 
P7154779.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη_...στο λιμανι της Τηνου
DSCN6012.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο proussos_

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα Καπτάν Σπύρο, καλά ταξίδια. Από σήμερα ξανά στα χειριστήρια του βαποριού του μέχρι να φύγει για ττο BS Delos. Καλές διακοπές στον καπτάν Ηλία!

----------


## zozef

Kαλο μηνα στον Καπεταν Σπυρο και στο πληρωμα!Και πολυ συντομα επιστροφη στη Συρο γιατι το νησι εχει μεινει ξεκρεμαστο..................!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ITHAKI στην σαντορινη τον σεπτεμβριο του 2000

5-2-2010 (41).jpg

----------


## vinman

*Στην Νάξο την περασμένη Πέμπτη!
Αφιερωμένη στον Καπτά Ηλία και τον Καπτά Σπύρο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113865

----------


## Mitni

Νάξος http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=492392773012

----------


## diagoras

Blue Star Ithaki στην Ραφηνα 
RAFHNA 013.JPG 
Για τους proussos και ΤSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω φιλε diagoras και ανταποδιδω_

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...Ραφηνα 26-9-2010_
DSCN6959.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki-¶φιξη στην Νάξο 28.10.2010
Για τους Vinman,Leo,Naxos,proussos
Raw00130.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

τo ιθακη εχει κανει την αγονη των μικρων κυκλαδων?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> τo ιθακη εχει κανει την αγονη των μικρων κυκλαδων?


την εχει κανει πιο παλια σε πρωινο δρομολογιο 7.25 για παρο ναξο ηρακλεια σχοινουσα κουφονησια αμοργο κ επιστροφη στο πειραια μετα της 1.30 το βραδυ...πλοιαρχος ο Δ,ΔΙΟΝΥΣΑΤΟΣ

----------


## basilis.m

> την εχει κανει πιο παλια σε πρωινο δρομολογιο 7.25 για παρο ναξο ηρακλεια σχοινουσα κουφονησια αμοργο κ επιστροφη στο πειραια μετα της 1.30 το βραδυ...πλοιαρχος ο Δ,ΔΙΟΝΥΣΑΤΟΣ


εντυπωση μου κανει οτι ηταν και πρωινο το δρομολογιο 
μαλλον θα ηταν καμια ιδιαιτερη περιπτωση

----------


## apollo_express

Πρέπει να είχε κάνει την άγονη και όταν χάλασε το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, πριν ένα ή δύο χρόνια.

----------


## laz94

Βραδυνή αναχώρση για Πάρο 26/7/2010...
Για τους φίλους Leo, leonidas, vinman, dokimakos21, T.S.S. APOLLON, Νissos Mykonos, polykas, pantelis2009, hayabusa, BEN BRUCE, diagoras και nkr... :Wink: ...
100_2615.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ITHAKI μπαινει στο μεσα λιμανι της τηνου τον σεπτεμβριο του 2002

scan0041.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

*06/11/10  Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη.....
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ cpt Σπυρο!!*

PB050086.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Βραδυνή αναχώρση για Πάρο 26/7/2010...
> Για τους φίλους Leo, leonidas, vinman, dokimakos21, T.S.S. APOLLON, Νissos Mykonos, polykas, pantelis2009, hayabusa, BEN BRUCE, diagoras και nkr......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114333


_ Ευχαριστω φιλε laz94 και ανταποδιδω_

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 23-7-2010_
_ DSCN3789.jpg_

----------


## Leo

Για τον φίλο μας karavofanatikos, που σήμερα γιορτάζει τα γεννέθλια του!
Χρόνια πολλά φίλε

DSCN6175bsi.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Full speed για Συροτηνομυκονια.....
Αφιερωμενη στους NikosV,Leo,tss apollon,rocinante,pantelis2009,deep blue,Καρολο,Ben bruce,dokimakos21,Laz 94 και στους λατρεις του*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε nkr και ανταποδιδω_ 
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 11-9-2010_
DSCN5902.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Για όλους τους Συριανούς που αγαπάνε το βαπόρι,σημερινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης απο Τήνο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr για την αφιέρωση θα ανταποδώσω συντομα σε άλλο Blue Star :Wink: :-D.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,NikosP,Nikos_V,proussos,TSS APOLLON,NAXOS,
dokimakos21,leonidas και Αιγαιοπλόος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115645

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman και ανταποδιδω_
_ F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 11-9-2010_
DSCN5894.jpg

----------


## NikosP

> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,NikosP,Nikos_V,proussos,TSS APOLLON,NAXOS,
> dokimakos21,leonidas και Αιγαιοπλόος!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115645


Βλέπω Μάνο έχεις κρυμμένους άσσους στο μανίκι!
(για αυτό αλλά και για άλλα post που έχεις ανεβάσει φώτο)
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τους μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## iletal1

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ "ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ" ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΜΟ 19/8/2010

----------


## iletal1

..... ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.....

----------


## iletal1

ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.......

----------


## iletal1

.....ΚΟΝΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ.....

----------


## iletal1

...ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες πόζες φίλε iletal1 και σ' ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

*πολύ ωραία τα στιγμιότυπα !
*

----------


## Apostolos

Θυμίζουν τις παλιές καλές εποχές των Κυκλάδων!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

η καινουργια θεση προσδεσης του πλοιου λογω εργων στα λεμοναδικα

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Δίπλα από το Blue Star Ithaki στη φωτογραφία πάει να δέσει το Elyros ή μου φαίνετε? Και αν ναι σε ποια Πύλη είναι εκεί που δένουν?

----------


## hsw

Το Blue Star Ithaki έχει δέσει εκεί που ήταν δεμένο το Highspeed 5 και όπου για φέτος το καλοκαίρι έδενε το Highspeed 6.

----------


## diagoras

Blue Star Ithaki 
TINOS 5 179.JPG 
Για εναν καλο φιλο που επιστρεφει αυριο απ την Τηνο :Wink:

----------


## leo85

Φίλε hsw Σημερα το πρωι Στο λιμανι που αραζουν τα Π Σ το εχουν κλειση γιατι ξεκινανε εργασιες την Δευτερα:roll:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Blue Star Ithaki 
> TINOS 5 179.JPG 
> Για εναν καλο φιλο που επιστρεφει αυριο απ την Τηνο


_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο diagoras_ 
_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου _20-11-2010_
_DSCN8206.jpg_ 
_Αυριο με  τον πολυαγαπημενο του   βαπορα επιστρεφει ο φιλος Τηνιος Καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## capten4

ρεμετζο στην τηνο με καιρο νοτια, να καβαλαει ...

----------


## diagoras

Eδω τι να σχολιασεις?Τον αθλο του καπτα Ηλια?Τις λιμενικες υποδομες?Τα μικρα τσουναμι που κοντευουν να καταπιουν τους καβοδετες?'Η οτι δεν αφησαν το καραβι να παει στο μεσα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ρεμετζο στην τηνο με καιρο νοτια, να καβαλαει τους ντοκους...ομως ο καπτα ηλιας δεν καταλαβαινει απο τετοια !!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ke17...eature=related


Εαν μου ζητουσαν με δυο λογια να περιγραψω αυτο το βιντεο θα  τους ελεγα _η αναγωγη του_ _ρεμετζου σε ΑΘΛΟ!!!_

_Ευχαριστουμε capten4_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος _21-11-2010_ 
DSCN8247.jpg
_ Χαρισμενη στον ΚαπταΣπυρο  και το πληρωμα του  & στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,diagoras,Mαγγελανος  _

----------


## f/b delfini

> _F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος _21-11-2010_ 
> DSCN8247.jpg
> _ Χαρισμενη στον ΚαπταΣπυρο  και το πληρωμα του  & στους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,diagoras,Mαγγελανος  _


Τελεια οπως παντα, μπραβο!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

> ρεμετζο στην τηνο με καιρο νοτια, να καβαλαει τους ντοκους...ομως ο καπτα ηλιας δεν καταλαβαινει απο τετοια !!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ke17...eature=related



Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσεις σε αυτό το βίντεο?
Την προσπάθεια του καπετάνιου και του πληρώματος για να δέσει με ''ασφάλεια??????'' το πλοίο?
Τους καβοδέτες που με πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να βρεθούν στην θάλασσα με σχεδόν σίγουρο πνιγμό με τον χαμό που γίνεται προσπαθούν να δέσουν τους κάβους?
Τον κόσμο που γίνεται μούσκεμα και γελάει καθώς έχει συνηθίσει αυτό το χάλι?
Την επικινδυνότητα απο/επιβίβασης με αυτές τις συνθήκες?
Το οτι αυτό είναι το νέο λιμάνι αλλά και παλιό ταυτόχρονα?
Το οτι δεν έχουν τελειώσει έστω τα βασικά έργα?
Το ότι οι μελέτες του έργου και η υλοποίησή τους είναι για μπάζα?
Το ότι πληρώνουμε για όλα αυτά τα έργα?
Το ότι κάποια καθίκια απλά για να πλουτίσουνε δημιουργούν αυτό το χάλι (δεν είναι πολλά γύρω στους τριακόσους)

Η λύση μήπως είναι να πάρουμε αυτούς τους 300 και να τους βάλουμε στην θέση (κυριολεκτικά) των επιβατών και καβοδετών μία τέτοια μέρα μπας και ξυπνήσουνε έτσι μούσκεμα που θα γίνουν??

----------


## manos75

καλα το βιντεο ειναι απιστευτο αυτο δοιχνει για αλλη μια φορα τα χαλια των λιμανιων μας.αυτα βλεπουν οι ξενοι και λενε οτι ανηκουμε σε αλλη ηπειρο και οχι στην ευρωπη.κατα τα αλλα οι κυριες κανανε και το χειμερινο μπανακι τους και γελαγανε αλλα επρεπε να μας πουν αν η θαλασσα ηταν παγωμενη :-P.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ότι κάποια καθίκια απλά για να πλουτίσουνε δημιουργούν αυτό το χάλι (δεν είναι πολλά γύρω στους τριακόσους)

Η λύση μήπως είναι να πάρουμε αυτούς τους 300 και να τους βάλουμε στην θέση (κυριολεκτικά) των επιβατών και καβοδετών μία τέτοια μέρα μπας και ξυπνήσουνε έτσι μούσκεμα που θα γίνουν??

Φίλε sylver23 απο την πολύ μάσα, αυτοί όλοι έχουν πέσει σε χειμερία νάρκη σαν τις αρκούδες...... όπότε χ...ε μέσα:x.

----------


## koukou

Εδώ θα πρέπει να πει κανείς ….ότι τα έχουμε κάνει θάλασσα ….βέβαια ,αν το δούμε με άλλο μάτι ούτε στο αλλού φαν παρκ δεν περνάει κάποιος τόσο ωραία….
Για άλλη μια φόρα αποδεικνύουν οι πλοίαρχοι πόσο ικανοί είναι ,οι επιβάτες πόσο υπομονετικοί είναι και η πολιτεία μας ότι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ποτέ… 
Και για του λόγου το αληθές έχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα…   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7av9...eature=related

----------


## capten4

Στο video της τηνου  φαίνεται καθαρά η υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια των λιμενεργατών να σταθούν όρθιοι για να δέσουν το πλοίο και στους οποίους αξίζει μια ιδιαίτερη αναφορά και μεταχείριση !
Από την άλλη φαίνεται και η λύση που έδωσε ο καπετάνιος να αφήσει το πλοίο να "ξεπέσει" και να δέσει στην διπλανή θέση προκειμένου να διευκολύνει το έργο των λιμενεργατών και να μην κινδυνεύουν από τα tsunami του Αιγαίου...ή έστω να κινδυνεύουν λιγότερο.
Προσέξτε στο σημείο μετά τα 50 δλ του video ότι το πλοίο δεν δένει σε αυτή την την προβλήτα.

----------


## giorgos_249

> ρεμετζο στην τηνο με καιρο νοτια, να καβαλαει τους ντοκους...ομως ο καπτα ηλιας δεν καταλαβαινει απο τετοια !!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ke17...eature=related


 
*Αυτός είναι καπετάνιος! Τέρμα! Είχα δει ένα ανάλογο περιστατικό στη Ραφήνα με νοτιά παλιότερα που προσπάθησε να δέσει το ακουα τζουελ που μόλις είχε γυρίσει κενό επιβατών από Μαρμάρι που είχε πάει για προστασία..... Τα ίδια ακριβώς και εκεί. Και απορώ. Αφού τα έργα γίνονται, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το λόγο που δε γίνονται σωστά. Δηλαδή κοστίζει λιγότερο;;;; Περισσότερο μπορεί , λιγότερο με τίποτα..... ¶λλη μια απόδειξη του ότι τα έργα στην ελλάδα γίνονται βιαστικά και χωρίς σχέδιο για καθαρά ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους............*

*Θέλω να ελπίζω πως κάποια στιγμή αυτό θα αλλάξει γιατί αλλιώς είμαστε όλοι άξιοι της μοίρας μας...........*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..._Τηνος_ 20-11-2010_
DSCN8212.jpg
_χαρισμενη στην  χθεσινοβραδυνη παρεα_

----------


## ffyiannis

> ρεμετζο στην τηνο με καιρο νοτια, να καβαλαει τους ντοκους...ομως ο καπτα ηλιας δεν καταλαβαινει απο τετοια !!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ke17...eature=related


Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ο !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για τους Τηνιακούς της Παραγκεριάς και όχι μόνο.....

DSCN6163parageria.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Για τους Τηνιακούς της Παραγκεριάς και όχι μόνο.....
> 
> DSCN6163parageria.jpg


Tι να πει κανείς για αυτή τη φωτο!??? :Very Happy: 
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο κάπτεν!  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στην Νάξο την Πέμπτη 28 Οκτωβρίου!
Για τους φίλους Leo,Maroulis Nikos,proussos,Trakman,dokimakos21,NikosP,
Nikos_V,hayabusa,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Laz94 και NAXOS!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117387

----------


## hayabusa

*πολύ καλή και με ωραία προοπτική. δείχνει υπέροχα μια επιθετική όψη της μανούβρας 

Ευχαριστώ 
*

----------


## laz94

> *¶φιξη στην Νάξο την Πέμπτη 28 Οκτωβρίου!*
> *Για τους φίλους Leo,Maroulis Nikos,proussos,Trakman,dokimakos21,NikosP,*
> *Nikos_V,hayabusa,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,Laz94 και NAXOS!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117387


Φίλε vinman σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!
Υπέροχα χρώματα!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινη αναχωρηση απο την Τηνο για Μυκονο!
Για ολους τους φιλους απο το ομορφο νησι της Τηνου!!
Επισης και για τους Leo,Nikos_V,vinman,T.S.S.APOLLON!
DSCN1791.jpg

DSCN1794.jpg

DSCN1795.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Χρόνια Πολλά στον δημιουργό του n@utilia.gr!!!
Νίκο Μαρούλη, να χαίρεσαι το όνομά σου!
Σου εύχομαι ότι επιθυμείς, στο αγαπημένο σου πλοίο!  :Wink: 

DSCN5746.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Χρόνια Πολλά στον δημιουργό του n@utilia.gr!!!
> 
> Νίκο Μαρούλη, να χαίρεσαι το όνομά σου!
> Σου εύχομαι ότι επιθυμείς, στο αγαπημένο σου πλοίο!  
> DSCN5746.jpg


Να είσαι καλά leonida σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, το περιμένω να έρθει στην Νάξο στα μέσα Δεκέμβρη με ιδαίτερη χαρά .
Να ευχηθώ τα χρόνια μου πολλά στον αρχιλογιστή Νίκο Στάικο καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## diagoras

Ο μεγαλος Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ στο τιμονι του αγαπημενου του πλοιου.Τιμονι πολυ πιο ευελικτο σε σχεση με εκεινο του Παναγια Τηνου που ειχε φωτογραφιθει παλιοτερα και η φωτογραφια αυτη νομιζω βρισκεται στο θεμα του πλοιου 
ΤΙΝΟSS 3 023.JPG

----------


## diagoras

BLUE STAR ITHAKI-εισοδος στην Τηνο 
TINOSS 2 251.JPG

----------


## citcoc

Ακουγεται οτι θα ερθει ραφηνα φετος το καλοκαιρι? Ισχυει η ειναι για μια ακομη φορα παραφιλολογία?

----------


## Leo

Η απάντηση βρίσκεται κρυμμένη στο θέμα του Superferry II. Θα την ανακαλύψεις εύκολα ανάμεσα στα τελευταία ποστ.

----------


## Leo

Για τον Γιάννη (diagoras) που σήμερα έχει γεννέθλια, με ευχές, Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή πρόοδο.

Τι άλλο? Τήνος, Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη

DSCN6174.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τη σειρά μου να ευχηθώ και γω στο φίλο diagoras να τα εκατοστίσει, καλή πρόοδο, υγεία και οι επιθυμίες του να πραγματοποιηθούν. :Wink: :-D

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 05 28-06-2010.jpg
Blue Star Ithaki....28/06/2010.

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα και χρονια πολλα στο καπταν Σπυρο για την ονομεστικη του εορτη.Καπετανιε τις καλυτερες ευχες μου.
IMG_3648NA.jpg
Συρος 31 Αυγουστου 2010

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Καπτα Σπυρο!!!_ 

_DSCN8218.jpg_

----------


## vinman

*Πολύχρονος Καπτά Σπύρο...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118558

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αναχώρησε το πλοίο απο τον Πειραιά στις 11:00 για Σύρο- Τηνο-Μύκονο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κόβει βόλτες στο έξω της Τήνου (το πολύ έξω) περιμένοντας να βγει το Νήσος Μύκονος για να μπει......*

*Για όλους τους φίλους και με θερμές ευχές στον cpt Σπύρο ελπίζοντας κάποια στιγμή να το γνωρίσω από κοντά.*

100_1890.JPG

100_1913.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Για τον Γιάννη (diagoras) που σήμερα έχει γεννέθλια, με ευχές, Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή πρόοδο.
> 
> Τι άλλο? Τήνος, Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118549





> Με τη σειρά μου να ευχηθώ και γω στο φίλο diagoras να τα εκατοστίσει, καλή πρόοδο, υγεία και οι επιθυμίες του να πραγματοποιηθούν.:-D
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118550
> Blue Star Ithaki....28/06/2010.


Καπετανιε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και για την απολυτα Τηνιακη φωτογραφια(βασικα για να ηταν απολυτα Τηνιακη επρεπε να ειχε ενα 8αρι :Razz: ) και τον φιλο Παντελη για τις ευχες και την ομορφη φωτογραφια του 
TINOS 5 178.JPG 
Για εσας τους δυο η παραπανω αλλα και για τον καπτα Σπυρο,τον υπεροχο αυτο ανθρωπο και καπετανιο για την εορτη του

----------


## Nikos_V

*cpt Σπυρο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ για την ονομαστικη εορτη σου!!!!
Ο Αγιος Νικολαος στην πλωρη σου!!

*PB060153.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* στον Καπτα Σπυρο!!*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* στους εορταζοντες!
DSCN1859.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα στον φίλο diagoras αλλά και στον Cpt. Σπύρο!*
PA108214.JPG

----------


## polykas

_ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Καπτα Σπυρο!!!

_1.jpg
_

_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Τηνιος Καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ ευχεται στον ΚαπταΣπυρο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!_ 
_DSCN8215.jpg_

----------


## noulos

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες τελικά σε λίγους μήνες θα ανέβει Ραφήνα!

----------


## costaser

¶ν το superferry δρομολογηθεί απο Ραφήνα απο τους νέους ιδιοκτήτες και απέναντι του η blue star δρομολογήσει το ιθάκη νομίζω πως θα είναι καταστροφικό για το πλοίο οπότε εκφράζω την αμφιβολία μου για το σενάριο αυτό.
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν μπει θα μπει απόγευμα για ανταγωνισμό στο Θεολόγο Π.......*

----------


## noulos

> *Αν μπει θα μπει απόγευμα για ανταγωνισμό στο Θεολόγο Π.......*


Εκτός απροόπτου θα κρατήσει το κλασικό δρομολόγιο της εταιρίας!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σημερινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Νάξου .


bsithaki1.jpg

bsithaki2.jpg

bsithaki3.jpg

bsithaki4.jpg

----------


## capten4

επιστροφη στο....μελλον (?) !!!!

----------


## Leo

> επιστροφη στο....μελλον (?) !!!!


 :Very Happy: ..... χωρίς σχόλιο, περιμένουμε να το δούμε κι αυτό με τις όποιες παραλλαγές του  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Οπως γράφει το euro2day.gr, η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου απο τον Ιούνιο στη γραμμή Ραφήνας-Ανδρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου. Ειναι ένα γεγονός που σίγουρα θα σηματοδοτήσει εξελίξεις στη γραμμή.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Kαι όπως είχα γράψει ότι από Ιούνιο θα μπει το Ιθάκη τώρα θα πω το εξής...Από Ιούνιο στη γραμμή όπως είπαμε στι 7:15 από Ραφήνα.

----------


## capten4

αναχωρηση απο ραφηνα μαλλον στις 0800....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεδομένου του ότι στο θέμα της γραμμής αναφέρεται πως το απογευματινό θα είναι ώρα 18.00 πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται το σενάριο να αναχωρεί νωρίτερα από τις 8 - όπως και ο Θεολόγος το Σάββατο - για να προλαβαίνει και καλύτερα το ξεφόρτωμα και τη φόρτωση για το απογευματινό στη Ραφήνα καθώς και τον ανεφοδιασμό με καύσιμα...........Ξέρουμε για ποια νησιά προορίζεται να αποπλέει το απόγευμα;*

----------


## Markosm

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες για να το συνηθίζουμε σιγά-σιγά στο καινούριο του λιμάνι από το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι. Από το Φθινόπωρο που σκάντζαρε τα Σαβ-κα το SF II.

----------


## noulos

> αναχωρηση απο ραφηνα μαλλον στις 0800....


Και εγώ αυτό ήξερα από την αρχή.

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki-Πριν λίγο στον Πειραιά.!
Για όλους εσάς.!

PC235117.jpg

----------


## ithakos

πολυ καλη..............

----------


## giorgos....

blue star Ithaki εν πλώ την Παρασκευή 24 Δεκεμβρίου σε ενα απίστευτο πρωινό με μοναδικά χρώματα.. φωτογραφημένο απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος για όλους τους φίλους του..
PC240287.jpg

----------


## vinman

Στη Νάξο την Πέμπτη 28 Οκτωβρίου!
Για τους φίλους giorgos...,dokimakos21,proussos,ΝΑΧΟS!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120138

----------


## leonidas

Καλημέρα σε όλους...Καλορίζικο το ''νέο'' φόρουμ !!!

Blue Star Ithaki, αναχώρηση στις 28/12/10...

DSCN6705.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

παμε να δουμε το blue star ithaki στις 10-01-11 κατα τις 9 το πρωι που περασε τα φαναρια του μεγαλου λιμανιου,καλογιαλισμενο και φρεσκοβαμενο,αρτιος αφηχθεν απο το Νεωριο της Συρου οπου και δεξαμενηζοταν....και ενα λουκουμακι σε μας που ξερωσταλιαζαμε στο εργοστασιο δεν φερανε... :Cool: 

αφιερωμενες στον καπετανιο του,που εκεινη την συννεφιασμενη μερα,ηταν το μονο που χαιρετησε τον Πειραια με την μπουρου του το 6ωρο που εκατσα εκει...

DSCN4260.JPG

DSCN4252.JPG

DSCN4254.JPG

DSCN4263.JPG

DSCN4261.JPG

----------


## NikosP

BlueStar Ithaki at Naxos.jpg
Στη Νάξο στις 15/01/2011.
Για τον καπτα Ηλία, που ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία του, αλλά και την (πρωί & βράδυ) 8-12 βάρδια!
Να είσαστε πάντα καλά και να έχετε καλές θάλασσες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους Ιθάκη & Nikos P. Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Ιθακη εν πλω........

PB110453.JPG

και λιγες ωρες πριν απο την αναχωρηση του απο το Νεωριο........

P1090003.JPG

για τους NikoP,Leo.prousso,Marouli Niko,pantelis2009,ιθακη,vinman,Trakman,zozef,αιγαι  οπλοο........!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο, ευχαριστώ φίλε Ιθάκη και θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## hayabusa

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά ένα παγωμένο και βροχερό πρωινό πριν λίγο καιρό...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πάει να βρέχει φίλε hayabusa ο κόσμος αν υπάρχουν ανοικτά καταστρώματα είναι κρεμασμένος στα ρέλια. Πάντα στον Έλληνα άρεσε να μυρίζει τη θάλασσα και να βλέπει. 
Υπέροχη η φωτο σου φίλε, ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## proussos

*DSC01335.JPG*

*Ουράνιο τόξο έξω από τον Πειραιά.*
*Πρωϊνό 25/01/2011*

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο,και καλο Σαββατοκυριακο, το Ιθακι την ωρα που εβγαινε απο τη δεξαμενη, ο Καπεταν Ηλιας ειχε και αλλη σκοτουρα στο μυαλο του!!
itha 040NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε zozef για την άμεση ανταπόκριση :Wink: .

----------


## Amorgos66

....το πλοίο αυτην την ωρα κινειται νοτια της Σερίφου,...σε μια πρωτότυπη (..??)
πορεία Πάρο- Πειραια....!!
Ειναι άραγε τόσο κακός ο καιρός...??

----------


## basilis.m

> ....το πλοίο αυτην την ωρα κινειται νοτια της Σερίφου,...σε μια πρωτότυπη (..??)
> πορεία Πάρο- Πειραια....!!
> Ειναι άραγε τόσο κακός ο καιρός...??


το μετεο λεει για 6 μποφορ

----------


## gpap2006

Θα ρίχνει ακόμα κατεβασιές το Κάβο Ντόρο που φτάνουν μέχρι κάτω. Κάπως εξασθένισε ο βοριάς αλλά το ύψος κύματος θέλει ώρες για να πέσει.

----------


## vinman

Στην Νάξο...για τους φίλους proussos,Trakman,Leo,NikosP,dokimakos21,NAXOS!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121913

----------


## capten4

στην ραφηνα το βαπορι απο 20/6.μεχρι τις 30/6 ανδρο τηνο μυκονο.απο 1/7 τα πρωινα α-τ-μ στις 0815, επιστροφη ραφηνα στις 1735 και αναχωρηση στις 1845 για συρο-παρο-ναξο-παρο, με επιστροφη στην ραφηνα στις 0450 το πρωι....

----------


## s.f.1

..............

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη...  Παντος Καιρου!!!_ 

_DSCN8215.jpg_
_Χαρισμενη στον ΚαπταΗλια τους Αξιωματικους και το πληρωμα του Βαπορα_

----------


## thanos75

> στην ραφηνα το βαπορι απο 20/6.μεχρι τις 30/6 ανδρο τηνο μυκονο.απο 1/7 τα πρωινα α-τ-μ στις 0815, επιστροφη ραφηνα στις 1735 και αναχωρηση στις 1845 για συρο-παρο-ναξο-παρο, με επιστροφη στην ραφηνα στις 0450 το πρωι....


Τασο, το απογευματινο για Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο θα ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση η μονο Τριτη-Πεμπτη οπως εκανε συνηθως τα καλοκαιρια το Superferry?

----------


## gpap2006

Κάθε απόγευμα εκτός Σαββάτου.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Για άλλη μια φορά η Blue Star θέλει να το ξεπατώσει το καράβι!

----------


## gpap2006

Θα κάνει περίπου 340 μίλια την ημέρα αν τα υπολόγισα σωστά. Μιλάμε για περίπου 15 ώρες ταξίδι (χωρίς την παραμονή σε κάθε λιμάνι εννοώ). Σίγουρα είναι πολύ, αλλά δεν θα το έλεγα ξεπάτωμα δεδομένου πως τα ΠΑΡΟΣ/ΝΑΞΟΣ στο πρωινό 07.25 προς Παροναξία κάνουν περίπου τα ίδια μίλια ακόμα και χειμώνα.

----------


## vinman

Στην Τήνο 29 Αυγούστου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122633

Για τους φίλους Κάρολος,Leo,zozef,Nikos_V,Trakman,Rocinante,TSS APOLLON,NikosP,
dokimakos21,Αιγαιοπλόος,proussos,Nikos Maroulis,leonidas,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!

----------


## Leo

Επιτέλους από την Δευτέρα 28 Φεβρουαρίου το δικό μας βαπόρι, στα γνωστά του λιμέρια.....
07:35 για Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο από τον Πειραιά φυσικά.

Οπλίστεεεεεε  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mitni

DSC00733.JPG DSC00734.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε VINMAN πολύ καλή φωτό................

----------


## zozef

> Επιτέλους από την Δευτέρα 28 Φεβρουαρίου το δικό μας βαπόρι, στα γνωστά του λιμέρια.....
> 07:35 για Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο από τον Πειραιά φυσικά.
> 
> Οπλίστεεεεεε


 Τωρα εγινε και δικο μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γιατι οι Συριανοι παντα το εχουν δικο τους ,καποιοι αλλοι το σνομπαρουν.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Τωρα εγινε και δικο μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Γιατι οι Συριανοι παντα το εχουν δικο τους ,καποιοι αλλοι το σνομπαρουν.


Πεστα γιατι οταν τα λεω εγω............!!!!:-D:-D

----------


## roussosf

> Τωρα εγινε και δικο μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Γιατι οι Συριανοι παντα το εχουν δικο τους ,καποιοι αλλοι το σνομπαρουν.


το εχουν δικο τους γιατι απλα δεν ειχαν ποτε καλυτερο.......

----------


## leo85

Το Blue Star Ithaki στου λιμανι της Παρου στις 17/2/2011.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Χαρισμενει σε ολους τους φιλους...!!! Μιας και σημερα εναι στο μεγαλο λιμανι και ξεκουραζεται...!!!!:roll:

Blue Star Ithaki 4.gif

----------


## ithakos

Ωραία φωτό φίλε μου..................Μπράβο!!!

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,για να μπαινουνε σιγα-σιγα στο κλιμα!!!
IMG_3629NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Έχετε χαλαρώσει, είναι η αλήθεια....

----------


## Trakman

Κοντοζυγώνει η επιστροφή...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Περιμένουμε από όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους τα καλύτερα...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Σε περιμένουμε...  :Cool: 

DSCN4445.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φουντώνουν τα σενάρια για πώληση του πλοίου με την άφιξη του Δήλος...

----------


## samurai

Επικρατέστερος αγοραστής η Aegean Speedlines. Στα 30 εκατ.¤ η τιμή του  :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

το σκοτωνουν το πλοιο νομιζω....... :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

> Επικρατέστερος αγοραστής η Aegean Speedlines. Στα 30 εκατ.¤ η τιμή του


Με ρήτρες δρομολογίων ή όχι????

----------


## ithakos

Προτείνω να το πάρει ο Στρίντζης....λόγω ονόματος, μεγέθους,ναυπήγησης...

----------


## roussosf

δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα ειναι φημες η ριχνουμε αδεια για να πιασουμε γεματα 
παντως ενω οι πρακτορες στην Ραφηνα λενε οτι το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν το πλοιο για διπλα δρομολογια το site της BS δεν το αναφερει καθολου δρομολογια απο Ραφηνα

----------


## trelaras

Να γράψω κ κάτι που υπήρχε πέρυσι πάλι σε φήμες ότι ο Στρίντζης ενδιαφερόταν να αγοράσει καινούριο πλοίο...λέτε να είναι το Ithaki?

----------


## ithakos

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε αυτή η ιδέα φίλε Διονύση........

----------


## vinman

...πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο στην Τήνο...
Για τους φίλους proussos,Trakman,Leo,NikosP,zozef,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλ  όος!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124678

----------


## thanos75

> δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα ειναι φημες η ριχνουμε αδεια για να πιασουμε γεματα 
> παντως ενω οι πρακτορες στην Ραφηνα λενε οτι το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν το πλοιο για διπλα δρομολογια το site της BS δεν το αναφερει καθολου δρομολογια απο Ραφηνα


 Ακριβως και μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση!!!  Αξιζει επισης να επισημανθει πως στο site της Blue Star το εχουν ακομα περασμενο στη γραμμη Πειραιας-Συρος-Τηνος-Μυκονος, ενω ειχε ανακοινωθει η επικειμενη αντικατασταση του απο το Blue Star Naxos και η μεταβαση του Ithaki στην Ραφηνα! Για του λογου το αληθες
http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...?sel=624&loc=1

Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι πως κατι μαγειρευεται!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τιποτα δε θα γινει, απλα δεν περασανε ακομα τα δρομολόγια. Εδώ είχανε μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό δρομολόγια του ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ ΙΙ από Ραφήνα ενάμισι και δυο μήνες μετά την πώλησή του..............Μολις βγουν τα δρομολόγια του Δήλος θα αλλάξουν όλα. Αυτό βλέπω εγώ από αυτά.*

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σας,αι μπαταριαι φορτωθηκαν,τα zoom λαδοθηκαν ,Καπεταν Ηλια Full away!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μεις περιμένουμε το υλικό του θα τραβήζεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## diagoras

> Καλησπερα σας,αι μπαταριαι φορτωθηκαν,τα zoom λαδοθηκαν ,Καπεταν Ηλια Full away!!!


Περιμενουμε εναγωνιως το ρεπορταζ απο Συρο και Τηνο και αυτα που γινονται στα παρασκηνια :Razz: (σφυριγματα,χαιρετισμους κλπ,κλπ).Αντε επιτελους το βαπορι στην γραμμη του

----------


## zozef

Οι χαιρετισμοι ξεκινησαν απο τον Αγιο Δημητριο μεχρι και την αναχωρηση για την Τηνο , η πανηγυρικη αφιξη στη Συρο!!!!
ΙΘΑΚΙ 020NA.jpg ΙΘΑΚΙ 022NA.jpgΙΘΑΚΙ 029NA.jpgΙΘΑΚΙ 035NA.jpgΙΘΑΚΙ 040NA.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Περιμενουμε εναγωνιως το ρεπορταζ απο Συρο και Τηνο και αυτα που γινονται στα παρασκηνια(σφυριγματα,χαιρετισμους κλπ,κλπ).Αντε επιτελους το βαπορι στην γραμμη του


Αγαπητε μου φιλε παρασκηνιακα πρεπει να παιζει και ενα βιντεακι :roll:!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για άλλη μια φορά σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε zozef για τα ωραία πράγματα που μας δείχνεις :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Αρχισαν τα οργανα!!Ευχαριστουμε zozef:-D
Οσο για το βιντεακι θελει δουλεια!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα λοιπον ζησαμε ομορφες στιγμες!!!
Το πλοιο στολισμενο ο cpt Ηλιας σε μεγαλα κεφια με την "μπουρου" του Ιθακη να αντηχει παντου και φυσικα σε διαρκεια οπως ειπε και ο zozef.......

P2280238.JPG P2280241.JPG

.......και το Σουπερφαστ VI να ανταποδιδει τους χαιρετισμους......

P2280248.JPG

και το κερασακι στην τουρτα η διπλη στροφη του cpt Ηλια!!! :Cool: :-D

----------


## Trakman

Ζηλεύωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Θέλω Σύρο με Blue Star Ithaki!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ zozef και Νίκο!!!!!!

Καλά ταξίδια στην αγαπημένη του γραμμή για το πλοίο και τον Καπετάνιο του!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Nikos_V σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτο σου και γιατί εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι απο την όμορφη Σύρο κάθε μέρα μας δείχνετε ωραία πράγματα απο το νησί σας :Wink: .
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί τους. :Very Happy: 
Υ.Γ περιμένουμε και το βιντεάκι (όταν ετοιμαστεί) για ν' ακούσουμε τον χαμό που έγινε απο την μπουρού του Blue Star Ithaki!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Και η σημερινη απογευματινη αναχωρηση.........
proussos,Trakman,leonida,dokimako21,NikoP,vinman,m  anoubra33,Niko Marouli,TSS APOLLON,αιγαιοπλοο,pantelis2009.laz94.............  .....

P2280290.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Χάρμα οι φωτογραφίες του Νικου και του Ζοζεφ , χάρμα το βαποράκι στολισμένο , χάρμα η υπέροχη μανούβρα του Cpt Ηλία..!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ..!

----------


## vinman

Νίκο και zozef σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## NikosP

Νίκο & zozef ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες, 
φυσικά περιμένουμε και άλλο υλικό άν υπάρχει!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είστε καλά σας ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ, θα μας λείψει απο την Παροναξία απο όπου και να έχει περάσει είναι το πλοίο γίνεται αγαπημένο...
καλά ταξίδια να έχεις καπετάν Ηλία .

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ομορφο ρεπορταζ απ την πρωτευουσα των Κυκλαδων.Καλα ταξιδια στο βαπορι και στον καπτα Ηλια

----------


## laz94

> Και η σημερινη απογευματινη αναχωρηση.........
> proussos,Trakman,leonida,dokimako21,NikoP,vinman,m  anoubra33,Niko Marouli,TSS APOLLON,αιγαιοπλοο,pantelis2009.laz94.............  .....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124903


Νικο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Η φωτογραφία σου είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εξαιρετική!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους proussos,Nikos_V,NikosP,Leo,Trakman,zozef,leonidas  ,dokimakos21!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125381

----------


## johny18

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ !!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

Blue Star Ithaki - Σήμερα στην Τήνο ....
Για τοus proussos,Leo,Trakman,leonida,Nikos V,NikoP,vinman,manoubra33,Niko Marouli,TSS APOLLON,αιγαιοπλοο,pantelis2009.laz94
P3065858.jpg P3065870.jpg P3065886.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε dokimakos21 για την αφιέρωση. Ότι και να τραβήξεις γράφει υπέροχα στο φακό σου. :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## laz94

> Blue Star Ithaki - Σήμερα στην Τήνο ....
> Για τοus proussos,Leo,Trakman,leonida,Nikos V,NikoP,vinman,manoubra33,Niko Marouli,TSS APOLLON,αιγαιοπλοο,pantelis2009.laz94
> P3065858.jpg P3065870.jpg P3065886.jpg


Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία που σίγουρα θα μου λείψει πολύ καθώς είχα συνηθήσει καθε φορα που πήγαινα Πειραια να χαζεύω την απογευματινή του άφιξη από το γνωστό του δρομολόγιο...
Η φωτογραφίες σου φίλε dokimakos21 ειναι πανέμορφες! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Nikos_V

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο ολους σας!!:-D
Για τους leonida,dokimako21,zozef,vinman,Trakman,prousso,ΣΚ  ΟΡΠΙΟ,rocinante,laz94,NikoP,diagora,TSS APOLLON........

P3040041.JPG

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απο Νάξο!
Για τους proussos,NAXOS,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON,dokimakos21,
zozef,Leo,Trakman,sylver23,NikosP,leonidas,Rocinan  te,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,
Maroulis Nikos,BULKERMAN!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126039

----------


## laz94

> Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο ολους σας!!:-D
> Για τους leonida,dokimako21,zozef,vinman,Trakman,prousso,ΣΚ  ΟΡΠΙΟ,rocinante,laz94,NikoP,diagora,TSS APOLLON........
> 
> P3040041.JPG


Nίκο ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση έστω και καθυστερημένα...
Όσο για την φωτο θα σου πω απλά οτι την έβαλα επιφάνεια εργασίας... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Εισοδος στον Σεπτεμβρη του 2010 στην Τηνο 
ΤINOSS 140.JPG

----------


## nkr

*Αναχωρηση απο την ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ Συρο στις 6-3-2011.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,diagoras,zozef,NikosV.,deep blue,Leo,Dimitris T.,laz 94,vinman,dokimakos21,johny18,Nikos Maroulis και Καρολος*
100_5457.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου nkr :Wink: . Υπέροχη θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα.:roll:

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή αναχώρηση απο Τήνο για Μύκονο!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους proussos,dokimakos21,Leo,Trakman,Nikos_V,zozef,Nik  osP,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126306

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερινη απογευματινη αφιξη στην Ερμουπολη..........!
Για τους εκλεκτους επιβατες:-D

P3130201.JPG P3130203.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση απο Τήνο για Μύκονο!
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους proussos,dokimakos21,Leo,Trakman,Nikos_V,zozef,Nik  osP,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126306


Τυχερε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφες  φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους Vinman και Nikos_V!!!

----------


## Leo

> Πανεμορφες  φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους Vinman και Nikos_V!!!


x 2 Eυχαριστούμε ταξιδιώτες και μη για τισ αφιερώσεισ και τις φωτογραφίες! ¶ντε και στα δικά μας  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Nikos_V

> x 2 Eυχαριστούμε ταξιδιώτες και μη για τισ αφιερώσεισ και τις φωτογραφίες! ¶ντε και στα δικά μας


Αντε και στα δικα σας λοιπον:-DΤο ποτε να δουμε!!
Για τους vinman,dokimako21,prousso,NikoP,zozef,manoubra33,T  rakman,Leo.TSS APOLLON,nkr,Καρολο,leonida,diagora,laz94,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ..  .............

P3130207.JPG P3130211.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σημερινή άφιξη στην Τήνο από Μύκονο ....!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους proussos,Vinman,Leo,Trakman,Nikos_V,zozef,Nik osP,Κάρολος,TSS APOLLON!
*

P3136120.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Blue Star Ithaki
Για τον Cpt Ηλία και όλους εσάς ...
PA094061.JPG
*

----------


## vinman

> *Blue Star Ithaki
> Για τον Cpt Ηλία και όλους εσάς ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126452
> *


Φανταστική!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε dokimakos21 ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο .....................Ιπτάμενος dokimakos21. Τέλεια φωτο, ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Κυριακη 13/03/11 το Ιθακη εν πλω εξω απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!

P3130242.JPG P3130247.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*... ¶φιξη στο ιστορικό πλέον μέσα λιμάνι της Μυκόνου στις 10.03.2007 ...* 
Χαρισμένη στους Leo,Proussos,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,NikosP.,Zozef,  Tss Apollon,Diagoras ...
Blue Star Ithaki -Arrival at port of mykonos 10.3.07  _1.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> *... ¶φιξη στο ιστορικό πλέον μέσα λιμάνι της Μυκόνου στις 10.03.2007 ...* 
> Χαρισμένη στους Leo,Proussos,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,NikosP.,Zozef,  Tss Apollon,Diagoras ...
> Blue Star Ithaki -Arrival at port of mykonos 10.3.07  _1.jpg


Ευχαριστω φιλε dokimakos21.Μακαρι να ανεβαινουν πιο συχνα φωτογραφιες απ το μεσα της Μυκονου..ενα λιμανι που εβλεπες παπαδες απο μανουβρες

----------


## Leo

Περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγόντας τα να κλαίς.... ευχαριστώ !!!!!!!

----------


## nkr

*BLUE STAR ITHAKI δεμενο στην Συρο......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,dokimakos21,vinman,zozef,NikosV.,Dimi  tris T.,tss apollon,deep blue,Leo και Καρολο*
100_5446.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχαριστω πολυ nkr!!:-D
Αφιερωμενη σε εσενα και τα παλικαρια χα-χα:-D:lol:

P3130254.JPG P3130224.JPG

οι γνωστοι καραβολατρες εν ωρα δρασης!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους nkr & Nikos_V. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> *... ¶φιξη στο ιστορικό πλέον μέσα λιμάνι της Μυκόνου στις 10.03.2007 ...* 
> Χαρισμένη στους Leo,Proussos,Vinman,Trakman,NikosV.,NikosP.,Zozef,  Tss Apollon,Diagoras ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126763


Φωτογραφία επαγγελματικού επιπέδου! Απλά εξαιρετική!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη αφιξη στην Ερμουπολη!!

7.JPG

----------


## pappous

ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΤΗΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ Κ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ!

----------


## pappous

....ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι μανιτζέβελα και το δείχνουν.  :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο.

----------


## ithakos

Ενα μαγκιόρικο ρεμέτζο με το αεράκι του μια ωραία ανοιξιάτικη μέρα στο κυκλαδονήσι....μπράβο φίλε μου για τις φωτό σου και για την ανταπόκριση σε εμάς του ιονίου....

----------


## gpap2006

Στις 17.00 θα φύγει για το σημερινό του δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Nikos_V

Αυτη την ωρα οικογενειακη "κοντρα" Ιθακη-Παρος!!:-D

----------


## leonidas

Σημερινή αναχώρηση στις 17:00 για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο  :Wink: 

DSCN6154.jpg

----------


## vinman

...εν πλώ στις 13 Μαρτίου...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127704

----------


## Agrino

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία vinman, ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φιλε μου η φωτό σου ειναι απαιχτη...Μια πανδεσία χρωμάτων και γωνίας λήψης..!!! Συγχαρητηρια...!!!! Αν και απο οτι βλέπω τα καινούργια blue που θα ερθουν δεν θα μας δίνουν την δυνατότητα για τετοιες λήψεις...!!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αφιερωμένη στον Vinman, τον dokimakos 21 και σε όλους τους φίλους που μας χαρίζουν απίστευτες λήψεις απο καθε γωνιά της Ελλάδας...!!! Blue Star Ithaki λοιπόν καθ'οδον για Τήνο....

----------


## Nikos_V

Παρασκευη 25η Μαρτιου το Ιθακη στολισμενο εν πλω!!:-D

P3250209.JPG P3250210.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες  του φιλου Nikos_V!!!  Πανεμορφο και γιορτινο το Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη! Αψογος και ο ΚαπταΗλιας που παντα κρατα τις παραδοσεις!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI την Κυριακή 27-03-2011 στις 07:40 την ώρα που ξεκινά άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο του :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, Nikos_V, Γιάννης Φ, vinman, gpap2006, polykas, DeepBlue, ithakos, ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 07 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Leo

Την επομένη του σημαιοστολισμού ένας Γαρμπής μια αριστερή μανούβρα και δυο από τους εν Σύρω παρεπιδιμούντες πήραμε θέσεις στα υψώματα! Αφού προσπαθήσαμε να αλληλοεντοπισθούμε επιτυχώς (?) θα το δούμε... ακούσαμε τον χαιρετισμό στον ¶γιο Δημήτρη! Πήραμε θέσεις και .... (η πρώτη δόση)

000DSCN0333.jpg 001DSCN0334.jpg 002DSCN0335.jpg 003DSCN0336.jpg 004DSCN0337.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια εδώ και πάσα στον επόμενο.....

011DSCN0343.jpg 012DSCN0345.jpg 013DSCN0346.jpg 014DSCN0347.jpg 015DSCN0348.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο σερί απο τον Cpt. Leo και τον ευχαριστούμε. Η θέα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο :Wink: .

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή..Τα διαμάντια που προσφερεις απλόχερα καθημερινα είναι καταπληκτικά...!!!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το βιντεακι ανηκει στον meltemi84003‬‏

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΕ Κ ΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ Κ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΝΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΑ 2ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΧΙΑ...ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕ...ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚOΛΑ Κ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝ:-D:-D:-D
το βιντεακι ανηκει στον ploiarxos1983

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα πλοία, υπέροχες μανούβρες και σας ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## manoubras 33

*Εν πλω* στις 26 Μαρτιου..
DSCN2230.jpgDSCN2233.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

[QUOTE=Leo;440827]Η συνέχεια εδώ και πάσα στον επόμενο......

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους.......:-D
Η συνεχεια λοιπον.....

P3260232.JPG P3260237.JPG P3260238.jpg

εχουμε και συνεχεια? :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα και απο μενα με λιγο συνεχεια!!!!!!!
Αντίγραφο από IMG_7488NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Περισσότερη συνέχεια εδώ..... για όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους, τον κσπτάν Ηλία, το πλήρωμα του πλοίου και όλους τους Θιακούς φίλους από το ομώνυμο πλοίο.

016DSCN0350.jpg 017DSCN0351.jpg 018DSCN0352.jpg 019DSCN0353.jpg 020DSCN0354.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια....... :Wink: 

P3260241.JPG P3260248.JPG P3260249.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

...........

P3260252.JPG P3260253.JPG P3260256.JPG

----------


## Leo

the happy end!!!!

021DSCN0356.jpg 022DSCN0359.jpg 023DSCN0361.jpg 024DSCN0366.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Περισσότερη συνέχεια εδώ..... για όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους, τον κσπτάν Ηλία, το πλήρωμα του πλοίου και όλους τους Θιακούς φίλους από το ομώνυμο πλοίο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128235 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128232 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128231 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128234 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128233





> Απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια.......:wink:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128236 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128237 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128238




καλα δεν αντεχω θα το πω 
μας "λολανατε" με τις φωτο

----------


## ithakos

Φίλε Leo υπέροχα όλα....άριστα.......ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## vinman

Για όλους τους ΣυροΤηνιακούς φίλους... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128338

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Blue Star Ithaki ότι έχει βγεί απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι την Κυριακή 27/03/2011 και έχει βάλει ρότα για τα υπέροχα νησιά μας :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis NIkos, Leo, NAXOS, vinman, ithakos, roussosf, Nikos_V, zozef, manoubras 33 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 17 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Δεξιοστροφη μανουβρα στην Συρο.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,NikosV.,Leo,vinman,tss apollon,deep blue,giorgos 249,Κωστακης,Καρολος,Dimitris T.,roussosf,ithakos και Laz 94*
100_5486.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Φοβερη! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## proussos

> *Αριστεροστροφη μανουβρα στην Συρο.....*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,NikosV.,Leo,vinman,tss apollon,deep blue,giorgos 249,Κωστακης,Καρολος,Dimitris T.,roussosf,ithakos και Laz 94*
> 100_5486.jpg


*Μήπως υπάρχει και καμιά...δεξιόστροφη να δούμε τη διαφορά ???*

----------


## nkr

Δυστυχως φιλε μου δεν εχω....

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη..........χωρις πολλα λογια......
για τους φιλους Trakman,vinman,proussos,nkr,diagora,dokimako21,TSS APOLLON,NikoP,zozef,roussosf,sylver23-24,DimitrisT,pantelis2009,Καρολο!!

P3260241.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

χωρις πολλα λογια...... σ' ευχαριστούμε για την υπέροχη φωτο :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## proussos

> Δυστυχως φιλε μου δεν εχω....


*Αυτή που μας έδειξες είναι δεξιά στροφή...κανείς δεν το παρατήρησε ?*

----------


## zamas

*Ψάχνωντας στο αρχειο μου* βρήκα φωτογραφιες του πλοιου *κατα την αφιξή του στην Σύρο* *στις 04/10/2010*...

blue star ithaki syros 01 - ok.jpg blue star ithaki syros 02 - ok.jpg blue star ithaki syros 03 - ok.jpg 

*Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ..*

----------


## zamas

> ...*Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ..*


blue star ithaki syros 04 - ok.jpg blue star ithaki syros 05 - ok.jpg blue star ithaki syros 06 - ok.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Αριστεροστροφη μανουβρα στην Συρο.....
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,NikosV.,Leo,vinman,tss apollon,deep blue,giorgos 249,Κωστακης,Καρολος,Dimitris T.,roussosf,ithakos και Laz 94*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128501


Φίλε nkr η μανούβρα αυτή είναι δεξιόστροφη,με τα μάτια του πλοιάρχου και της πραγματικότητας φυσικά.Βέβαια βλέποντας την σαν φώτο ε ναι η πλώρη του βαποριού βρίσκεται στην αριστερή πλευρά της :Very Happy: .Η αριστερή μανούβρα στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης ή ''του Νοτιά'' εκτελείται πιστά από τον cpt Ηλία όταν απαιτείται(και όχι μόνο) και κατά την γνώμη μου είναι η πιό...πως να το πω....μαγκιόρικη.Παραπάνω ο Leo έχει ανεβάσει φώτος από την Ανάσταση με αριστερόστροφη μανούβρα και μαζί και την πίεση μου.

----------


## diagoras

Περιπου ενα χρονο πριν στην Τηνο 
TINOS 5 175.JPG

----------


## zamas

*Το Blue Star Ithaki στις 25/03/2011* ενω *αναχωρει* απο το λιμανι της *Συρου*

blue star ithaki syros 07 - ok.jpg blue star ithaki syros 08 - ok.jpg blue star ithaki syros 09 - ok.jpg

... *για τους φιλους του πλοίου*

----------


## johny18

Φίλε zamas υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες σου !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Αυτή που μας έδειξες είναι δεξιά στροφή...κανείς δεν το παρατήρησε ?*


Εγω το παρατηρησα απλα ειπα να μην τον κακοκαρδισω τον ανθρωπο. Μπερδευτηκε δεν εγινε και τιποτα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Blue Star Ithaki φεύγοντας για άλλο άνα του ταξίδι στα ωραία μας νησιά την Κυριακή 27/03 στις 07:40.
Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, vinman, proussos, nkr, Nikos_V, diagora, dokimako21, TSS APOLLON, NikoP, zozef, roussosf, sylver23, DimitrisT, Καρολο, zamas, ΑΡΗΣ, Captain_Nionios, johny18 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: 


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 08 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## sg3

σημερα το ιθακη εφτασε στον πειραια με μια ωρα καθυστερησης! αν δουμε και στο αις η ταχυτητα του κυμαινεται απο κατα μεσο ορο 20,5:roll:

----------


## dokimakos21

Δεν μάσησε σήμερα από το ερυθρόλευκο πέσιμο και έτσι και λόγο θέσης έκανε πρώτο την εμφανισή του .... 
Για τον φίλο prousso ....  :Wink: 

P4086440.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Σημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση λίγο πρίν την συνάντηση του με το Blue Star 1 .. 
Για τους Leo,Proussos,Vinman,nikosP,NikosV,Trakman,Sylver23  ,zozef,tss apollon...

P4096490.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Ανοιχτα της Συρου......
Αφιερωμενη στους dokimakos21,pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,zozef,NikosV.,Leo,Giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,Proussos,Κωστακης,Καρολος,sg3,Captain_Nionios,z  amas και johny18*

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Ανοιχτα της Συρου......*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους dokimakos21,pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,zozef,NikosV.,Leo,Giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,Proussos,Κωστακης,Καρολος,sg3,Captain_Nionios,z  amas και johny18*


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Razz: 


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 09 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Παντελή δικιά σου...!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή δικιά σου...!!!!


 Yπέροχη φίλε μου και σ' ευχαριστώ. :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

blue star Ithaki λουσμένο στα χρώματα του ήλιου που δύει.. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

P4101731.jpg

----------


## vinman

¶φιξη στην Τήνο..για τους φίλους proussos,Leo,Trakman,zozef,Αιγαιοπλόος,leonidas,
dokimakos21,Nikos_V,NikosP,ΒULKERMAN,Rocinante..!


520.jpg

----------


## capten4

απο την αποψινη του αναχωρηση για παρο...αφιερωμενες σε ολους, και στον πλοιαρχο του ιδιαιτερως....

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο,Τηνος 06 Απριλιου!!!
Thnos 086NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Κυριακή 28/03/2011 το Blue Star Paros μόλις έχει βγεί απο το λιμάνι και το Blue Star Ithaki ακολουθεί :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.:roll:


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 10 27-03-2011.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε Παντελή και φίλε zozef τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες σας !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

> Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο,Τηνος 06 Απριλιου!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129904


Πολυ καλη φιλε zozef :Wink: Με το Τηνιακο βοριαδακι να σε δροσιζει και τον Ιθακα μπροστα σου να κανει μια ακομη αριστερη στροφη ακριβειας

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αναχώρηση του Ιθάκη απο την Ραφήνα πριν απο λίγους μήνες ελαφρώς επεξεργασμένη. Αφιερωμένη σε nkr, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, pantelis2009.
BLUE STAR ITHAKI 2.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ όμορφη! Πίνακας ζωγραφικής! Ευχαριστούμε!*

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολο το forum!!!
Σημερινη αναχωρηση του Ιθακα με τον φρεσκο βορια!!!

DSC_0761.JPG

Αφιερωμενη για τους φιλους Καρολο,vinman,Trakman,proussos,kost,Leo,manoubra33  ,αιγαιοπλοο:-D

----------


## zozef

> Πολυ καλη φιλε zozefΜε το Τηνιακο βοριαδακι να σε δροσιζει και τον Ιθακα μπροστα σου να κανει μια ακομη αριστερη στροφη ακριβειας


 Και δεν επεσε ουτε μια αγκυρα!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ο Καπετανιος με ειχε στην τσιτα να περιμενω........ αλλα μου εμεινε το περιμενε!!!!Καλο ΠΑΣΧΑ σε ολο το πληρωμα.

----------


## Amorgos66

...και σήμερα Μεγάλη Παρασκευή,αλλαγή ρότας με προορισμό Παροναξία και ταυτόχρονη
αφιξη με το B.S.Paros....!!Στη θεση του δε το B.S.1....!!
Καλη Ανσταση σε όλους...:-D

----------


## polykas

CSC_0731.JPGDSC_0390.JPG

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.

Χθές στο μπουγάζι μεταξύ Μυκόνου -Τήνου.

----------


## basilis.m

> CSC_0731.JPGDSC_0390.JPG
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.
> 
> Χθές στο μπουγάζι μεταξύ Μυκόνου -Τήνου.


τι να σχολιασεις τωρα? 
εχεις καμια ακομα ποιο κοντινη?

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μην ξέροντας από ποιο βαπόρι να ξεκινήσω για να καλύψω όσο το δνατόν το κενό ξεκινώ από το Ιθακάκι το οποίο μέσα στο καλοκάιρι όπως όλοι μας ξέρουμε, τάραξε τα νερά της Ραφήνας με το δρομολόγιο του προς Α-Τ-Μ παρ'όλο που δεν κατάφερε να είναι το πρώτο πλοίο της γραμμής σε κίνηση:
http://goldenstarferries.gr/anakoinoseis.php
Μετά το πέρας του καλοκαιριού επέστρεψε στη γραμμή της Συροτηνομυκονίας με την παράλληλη ακινητοποίηση του BS Delos. Πριν λίγες μέρες η εταιρία επιχείρησε να το αποδρομολογήσει και από αυτή τη γραμμή επικαλούμενη τη μειωμένη κίνηση κάτι που σκόνταψε στις αντιδράσεις των τοπικών φορέων ιδίως της Τήνου, κάτι που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τα νέα δρομολόγια που ανακοίνωσε η εταιρία.....
http://www.bluestarferries.com/site/...?sel=624&loc=1

----------


## polykas

Μεταξύ Μυκόνου Τήνου.....
bs ithaki g@p-.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Αυτοί είναι καιροί...να σκάει το κύμα στον καθρέπτη....και μετά θέλουν να βάλουν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ σε συτή τη γραμμή...θα μπατάρει....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Blue Star Ithaki στον Πειραιά... :Sour:

----------


## Ergis

> Αυτοί είναι καιροί...να σκάει το κύμα στον καθρέπτη....και μετά θέλουν να βάλουν το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ σε συτή τη γραμμή...θα μπατάρει....


χαχαχαχα!!!!
πολλα like ithakos!

----------


## ιθακη

Να μην το βάλουνε Αντρέα μου....Να το φέρουν πίσω σε μας....

----------


## xidianakis

12/08/2009

IMG_1548.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μια απο τις πρωτες..αν οχι η πρωτη αναχωρηση του Ιθακη απο τη στιγμη που γυρισε απο τη Ραφηνα ...





δεν ξερω αν τελικα το κρατησει η οχι η bsf και δεν το σταματησει ελεω ακινησιας...αλλα αποψη μου ειναι πως ενα μικρο χρονικο διαστημα πρεπει να κατσει...και να μπει το Ναξος στη θεση του και να γυρισει το Δηλος στη Παροναξια... αποψη μου βεβαια... η bsf προσωπικα μ εχει κερδισει..ελπιζω μη κανει καποιο foul...

----------


## AERO

> Μεταξύ Μυκόνου Τήνου.....
> bs ithaki g@p-.jpg


Δεν ειναι το BLUE STAR ITHAKI αυτό. Το BLUE STAR NAXOS είναι.

----------


## polykas

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου.... :Single Eye:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τσίτα τα γκάζια και φύγαμε για Μύκονο....!!  :Razz: 

DSCN4698.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το ομορφο Ιθακη στην Τηνο με 7Β !!
100_0673.jpg100_0680.jpg100_0703.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.....αχ αυτό το βαπόρι...κάτι έχει το όνομα του που δεν μπορώ να του βρω τίποτα αρνητικό!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI.......17-08-2011 στις 07.48 π.μ. μόλις έχει βγεί απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Ένα ακόμη ταξίδι του έχει ξεκινήσει.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 142 17-08-2011.jpg

----------


## nikos6

κυκλοφορησε 1 φημη οτι θα ξαναμπει στην ραφηνα στιν θεσι τις πινελοπις :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## rafina-lines

Υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, Νίκο??  Μακάρι, αλλά τη ΣΤΜνία ποιο θα τη δουλέψει??  Μήπως γίνουν πραγματικότητα τελικά τα αρχικά σχέδια της BLUE STAR για ενσωμάτωση της Σύρου στο πρωινό της Παροναξίας??  Βέβαια λίγο δύσκολο τώρα όλο αυτό, και κατά τη γνώμη μου ίσως δύσκολο να εφαρμοστεί και να περάσει στον κόσμο...   :Dejection:

----------


## Aquaman

Οπως το πανε θα αφομοιωσουν ολοκληρη τη Συροτηνομυκονια στην Παροναξια και απο του χρονου θα χωσουν και τις δυτικες Κυκλαδες στο ιδιο δρομολογιο,ετσι για οικονομια στα καυσιμα.Θα λειπει το βαπορι για καμια εβδομαδα απο Πειραια,οπως το Ρομιλντα του Αγουδημου παλιοτερα η ο Νηρεας ακομα πιο παλια.

----------


## gpap2006

Μα βεβαιως και θα γυρισει Ραφηνα το ΙΘΑΚΗ. Κατα το Σαββατο του Λαζάρου 27 Απριλίου το υπολογίζω...

----------


## ithakos

Στις καλές μέρες δηλαδή???

----------


## despo

Πάντα στις καλές μέρες και το χειμώνα άστον να τον φάνε τα κορόιδα ...

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Πάντα στις καλές μέρες και το χειμώνα άστον να τον φάνε τα κορόιδα ...


Τα γνωστά ρεζιλίκια..

----------


## Panos80

Το Ιθακη αυτη τη στιγμη με 22,5. Δε μας εχει συνηθησει σε τετοιες ταχυτητες!

----------


## zozef

> Το Ιθακη αυτη τη στιγμη με 22,5. Δε μας εχει συνηθησει σε τετοιες ταχυτητες!


Σημερα γυριζει με πρωτοκολλο,δεν σήκωνε να πήγαινε με 17,5 θα ειχε μεγαλο *θεμα*!!!!!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Έφυγε από Σύρο με καθυστέριση 25-27 λεπτών. Νομίζω εκεί οφείλεται η αυξημένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI στις  02-06-2011 βγαίνοντας απο τον Πειραιά, για ένα ακόμη του ταξίδι.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 76 02-06-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

> Έφυγε από Σύρο με καθυστέριση 25-27 λεπτών. Νομίζω εκεί οφείλεται η αυξημένη ταχύτητα.


Το καλό με αυτά τα πλοία νέας γενιάς είναι ότι μαζευουν ευκολα την καθυστέρηση που προκύπτει...αλλά θα τα προτιμούσαμε συννεχώς με τέτοιες ταχύτητες..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Άφιξη και αναχώρηση απο το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στην Άνδρο.
bluestarithaki180620121.jpgbluestarithaki2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μήν ξεχνάμε το πλοίο, ας δούμε μια πρωινή αναχώρηση του... 
ithaki.jpg

----------


## ayfa74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3tgYlWh620για δείτε λίγο και εδώ

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό... Βίντεο απο κινητό με χάλια ποιότητα, με το SFII να είναι μακρια και το δάχτυλο να εκτελεί χρέη υαλοκαθαριστήρα! Ήμαρτον! (γίνομαι κακός αλλα είπαμε!)

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,κατι απο την χθεσινη αφιξη στο μεσα της Τηνου!!!!
IMG_6608NA.JPG

----------


## polykas

Εν-πλω για Συρο στις 17-1-2013...για τους καλούς φίλους που ήταν μέσα.....

707.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το F/B Blue Star Ithaki καταπλεει  στο λιμανι της Τηνου στις 28-10-2012

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
_DSCN7427LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Και μια νυχτερινη του πλοιου,απο Πειραια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το F/B  Blue Star Ithaki καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας 20-7-2012

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN434LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## antonissma2

Ανδρος καλοκαιρι 2012

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αφού ο φίλος antonissma2 έκανε την αρχή, ας δούμε μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες απ' το Blue Star Ithaki στο Γαύριο της ¶νδρου!
DSCN4646.jpg DSCN4649.jpg DSCN4651.jpg DSCN4659.jpg
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους εσάς, αλλά ειδικότερα στο νέο μέλος της μεγάλης παρέας του nautilia.gr!!

----------


## pantelis2009

BLUE STAR ITHAKI.........03-12-2011 στις 05.15π.μ. Η τροφοδοσία του έχει τελειώσει και σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να φορτώνει τα ασυνόδευτα.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 153 03-12-2011.jpg

----------


## zozef

Τις τελευταιες μερες, το μεσα της Τηνου ειχε την τιμητικη του,απο εκει και η φωτογραφια την ωρα του φουνταρισματος της δεξιας. 
IMG_6707 NA.JPG

----------


## fredy13

> Ας πάμε 8 χρόνια πίσω, στη γέννησή του
> 
> http://www.watermarkpacific.com/id23.htm


επειδη αυτο το ποστ ειναι αρκετα παλιο,ασ το ξαναθυμηθουμε,τι λετε? B.S. Ithaki in the making λοιπον...
http://www.watermarkpacific.com/news...6&pid=1&nid=44

----------


## Aquaman

Ενδιαφερον λινκ fredy13..πρωτη φορα το βλεπω χωρις την χαρακτηριστικη μαυρη λωριδα κατα μηκος των παραθυρων.Χωρις αυτη ειναι ομορφοτερο!

----------


## ιθακη

και δεν είναι αυτή η μόνη διαφορά του τότε με το τώρα....

Τότε δεν είχε την μπλε λωρίδα στα πλάγια, είχε ποιο κοντή τζιμινιέρα και η τέντα του ανοιχτού τελευταίου ντεκ δεν έφτανε μέχρι πρύμα, ούτε ήταν κλειστό στα πλάγια

----------


## Agrino

+ η προέκταση του καταστρώματος με το ανοιχτό μπαρ προς πρύμα νομίζω το 2006 ή 2007, διότι μέχρι τότε το επίπεδο που φαίνεται εκεί ήταν απλά η τέντα του κάτω ανοιχτού καταστρώματος.  :Wink:

----------


## fredy13

> Ενδιαφερον λινκ fredy13..


Φιλε aquaman,σε ευχαριστω,αλλα τα credits δεν αξιζουν σε εμενα,αλλα στον giorgos_d.
Υ.γ.προς ολους τους αναγνωστες του φορουμ:αξιζει καμια φορα να κοιταμε τα παλαιοτερα θεματα του φορουμ,γιατι τελικα κρυβουν ξεχασμενους θησαυρους!

----------


## Dauntless01

Τήνος, Σεπτέμβριος 2012...για όλη την παρέα της Τήνου...

----------


## Dauntless01

...Η συνέχεια...

----------


## Dauntless01

...Και μια πλωράτη...

----------


## nikos_kos

20130121_162439.jpg20130121_165525.jpg

το ithaki στη συρο αποκλεισμενο λογω απαγορευτικου

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους σας,με τα οκταρακια στο μεσα της Τηνου.
IMG_6499 - NA.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη [Blue Star Ithaki] όταν φεύγει από το μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Surprised: 

B.S.I 30-04-2012.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## Aquaman

Στο στενο Κεας-Κυθνου με πορεια προς Πειραια.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη [Blue Star Ithaki] όταν φεύγει από το μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Surprised:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού ακριβώς πάει το πλοίο.. Πλέον καταλαβαίνω ότι έρχεται στον Πειραιά αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πήγε μέσα από το δίαυλο Μακρονήσου.

----------


## MYTILENE

Λόγω καιρού λογικά.

----------


## leo85

Μάλλον  λόγω καιρού.

----------


## nikos_kos

Είμαι μέσα αυτή τη στιγμή και πάμε λόγω καιρού έτσι

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ανακοινώθηκαν στο σύστημα κρατήσεων (open seas) τα δρομολόγια του Blue Star Ithaki για το καλοκαίρι του 2013!!
Το πλοίο θα αναχωρεί καθημερινά απ' τη Ραφήνα στις 07:40 για Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο και επιστροφή απ' τα ίδια λιμάνια πάλι πίσω στη Ραφήνα (23:00). Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Ραφήνα  07:40
Μύκονος  10:55–11:10
Πάρος    12:30-12:45
Νάξος    13:30-13:45   
Ίος        15:00

Ίος   15:30
Νάξος   16:45-17:00
Πάρος    17:50-18:05
Μύκονος    19:25-19:50
Ραφήνα   23:00

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Blue Star Ithaki στο λιμανι της Τηνου  4-11-2012

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN7597LEANDROS.jpg_

_

----------


## aeroplanos

> Ανακοινώθηκαν στο σύστημα κρατήσεων (open seas) τα δρομολόγια του Blue Star Ithaki για το καλοκαίρι του 2013!!
> Το πλοίο θα αναχωρεί καθημερινά απ' τη Ραφήνα στις 07:40 για Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο και επιστροφή απ' τα ίδια λιμάνια πάλι πίσω στη Ραφήνα (23:00). Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> Ραφήνα  07:40
> Μύκονος  10:55–11:10
> Πάρος    12:30-12:45
> Νάξος    13:30-13:45   
> Ίος        15:00
> 
> ...


Και με έναρξη δρομολογίων από 01.07 (σύμφωνα με το openseas). Μήπως είναι λίγο αργά? Πιθανόν προγραμματίζουν παροπλισμό του Delos μέχρι αρχές Ιούλη

----------


## capten4

το βαπορι-αν ειναι αυτο-, θα ερθει ΠΡΙΝ του Αγ.Πνευματος, και ειναι λογικο....αρα πριν τις 20....

----------


## thanos75

> Και με έναρξη δρομολογίων από 01.07 (σύμφωνα με το openseas). Μήπως είναι λίγο αργά? Πιθανόν προγραμματίζουν παροπλισμό του Delos μέχρι αρχές Ιούλη


Το πιθανότερο κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι προγραμματίζουν ετήσια των μικρών NAXOS/PAROS σχετικά αργά, ΤΟ ΔΗΛΟΣ λογικά το Πάσχα θα βγει αλλά πρέπει και τα μικρά να κάνουν ετήσια που δεν έχουν κάνει. για αυτό και το ΙΘΑΚΗ θα πρέπει να μείνει Πειραιά μέχρι τότε
Όσο για τη δρομολόγηση του ΙΘΑΚΗ στη συγκεκριμένηγ γραμμή από 01/07, νομίζω πως -αν και έχει κάποια στοιχεία αρπαχτής- είναι πολύ καλύτερη σε σχέση με την περσινή δρομολόγηση σε Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο. Προσφέρει και γρήγορη και άμεση σύνδεση των νησιών με το διεθνές αεροδρόμιο της Μυκόνου, και φέρνει όλη την κίνηση της Ίου στη Ραφήνα, και δίνει ώθηση στο ΔΗΛΟΣ φτάνοντας γρηγορότερα στη Σαντορίνη από Πειραιά. Νομίζω πως θα πάει πολύ καλά δεδομένης και της ψιλο-απουσίας του Seajet στο σκέλος Μύκονος-Πάρος κάποιες μέρες την εβδομάδα-άσε που θα είναι και πιο φτηνό.  Κατά τη γνώμη μου το άνοιγμα στην Παροναξία από Ραφήνα έπρεπε να το είχε κάνει από πέρσι η BSF :Single Eye:

----------


## roussosf

είναι από τις πολύ έξυπνες κινήσεις 
επιτέλους είδαμε και ένα νέο δρομολόγιο
ενώνει δύο τουριστικά σημεία Μυκονο - Σαντορίνη αυθημερόν χωρίς σκάτζα πλοίου

----------


## thanos75

> είναι από τις πολύ έξυπνες κινήσεις 
> επιτέλους είδαμε και ένα νέο δρομολόγιο
> ενώνει δύο τουριστικά σημεία Μυκονο - Σαντορίνη αυθημερόν χωρίς σκάτζα πλοίου


Δεν συνδέει απευθείας Μύκονο-Σαντορίνη, μέχρι Ιο θα πηγαίνει, επομένως για Σαντορίνη θα χρειάζεται σκάντζα :Single Eye:

----------


## xidianakis

> είναι από τις πολύ έξυπνες κινήσεις 
> επιτέλους είδαμε και ένα νέο δρομολόγιο
> ενώνει δύο τουριστικά σημεία Μυκονο - Σαντορίνη αυθημερόν χωρίς σκάτζα πλοίου


an ebazan kai Santorini de tha ebgaine to dromologio...
'h tha ebgaine, me afiksi sth Rafina 01.30-02.00.

----------


## roussosf

> Δεν συνδέει απευθείας Μύκονο-Σαντορίνη, μέχρι Ιο θα πηγαίνει, επομένως για Σαντορίνη θα χρειάζεται σκάντζα


εχεις δικιο δεν το πρόσεξα 
αλλά και έτσι να είναι παλι είναι ένα νεο δρομολόγιο
δεν ξερω ποιο είναι το σκεπτικό της BSF αλλα το Ιθάκη ως γνωστό το πρώτο δρομολόγιο ήταν Συρο ΠαροΝαξια Ιο Σαντορίνη και τα είχε παει  μια χαρα  επί εποχης Στριντζη

----------


## polykas

Tinos 8-2-2013.
12 (916).JPG12 (920).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάλι ......κάλμα είχατε. Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για τα ωραία σου.

----------


## polykas

Tinos 10-2-2013.
216.JPG221.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου στην ιστοσελίδα της BSF.

----------


## thanos75

> Τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου στην ιστοσελίδα της BSF.


Το μόνο ελαφρώς αρνητικό των δρομολογίων είναι πως εάν κάποιος θέλει να πάει από Ραφήνα-Σαντορίνη δεν θα προλαβαίνω να κάνει ανταπόκριση με το Delos στην Πάρο ή στη Νάξο (το Delos περνάει νωρίτερα από τα νησιά).  Βέβαια από την άλλη, για να μπορούσε το πλοίο να προλαβαίνει το Delos θα έπρεπε να φεύγει από τη Ραφήνα στις 06.30 το αργότερα, πράγμα που θα αποθάρρυνε κάπως τον κόσμο να το χρησιμοποιεί (δεδομένης και της κάποιας απόστασης της Ραφήνας από την Αθήνα).  Επομένως μάλλον ισχύει το ότι "δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα"

----------


## roussosf

το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο θα δουλέψει πιό πολύ με την Μύκονο και την ενδοκυκλαδική κινηση
είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση να πηγαίνεις νωρις στην Μυκονο και να φευγεις αργα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Blue Star Ithaki αποπλους  απο το λιμανι του  Γαυριου 22-8-2012

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN5611LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1001.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1003.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Aquaman

Χαραμα στον Πειραια,πριν 2 χρονια, εξ'ου και η κακη φωτο,λογω συνθηκων χαμηλου φωτισμου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI στις 17-08-2011 ετοιμάζετε να βγεί απο τον Πειραιά, ενώ το Ν. Χίος περιμένει για να μπεί.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 141 17-08-2011.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Παρουσίαση του νεότευκτου Blue Star Ithaki στα Ποσειδώνια του 2000 με το Λευκά Όρη στο βάθος... Άγια χρόνια!

img101.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Στην οποία Απόστολε, φαίνονται οι εμφανής διαφορές που έχει στην πρύμη, στα ανοίγματα του άνω γκαράζ αλλά και στην τσιμινιέρα, το τότε με το σήμερα.

----------


## Agrino

Τα ανοίγματα αυτά στο άνω γκαράζ (τα οποία αν παρατηρήσει κάποιος προσεκτικά τις λαμαρίνες σε εκείνο το σημείο φαίνονται τα ίχνη τους) γνωρίζει κάποιος για ποιο λόγο κλείστηκαν;

----------


## capten4

για να μην σκονιζονται τα ιχ του ανω γκαραζ....

----------


## Agrino

Ευχαριστώ capten4!

----------


## GiannisV

Γνωρίζουμε τη σύνηθη ώρα άφιξης του πλοίου στο μεγάλο λιμάνι?

----------


## ιθακη

20:30 περίπου

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από την εκδήλωση του n@utilia.gr στις 16/02/2013 και επάνω από το SUPERFERRY II
DSC06261 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Aquaman

Μια λεπτομερεια του βετερανου των μικρων Μπλου Σταρ..

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη στη Ραφήνα 02/09/2012

Bs Ithaki Stk.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,Τηνος!!!!! 
IMG_6706 - NA.JPG

----------


## fredy13

Κατα τυχη,φερνοντας βολτες στο utube πετυχα αυτο το πολυ ωραιο βιντεο.Τρομερο βαπορι,εξαιρετος καπετανιος,φοβερος εικονοληπτης!Ααααα και μπολικος καιρος!  :Sour: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OJ6bqJVkGA

Τα ευσημα δεν ανηκουν σε εμενα φυσικα.Εγω απλα το αναμεταδιδω,προς τερψην των καραβολατρων.

----------


## pantelis2009

BLUE STAR ITHAKI στις 16-02-2013 πηγαίνοντας για Μύκονο.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 164 16-02-2013.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη στο λιμανι της Συρου τον Ιουλιο του 2000

_Blue Star Ithaki at Syros July 2000.jpgBlue Star Ithaki at Syros July 2000  _b.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Γιώργο όλο και ανακαλύπτεις πολύ όμορφες φωτο.... είδικά εδώ που το βλέπουμε χωρις τις "πινελιές" μετασκευής της blue star

----------


## Agrino

Ομολογουμένως ήταν πιο αρμονικό πρύμα πριν την μετασκευή..

----------


## roussosf

η εξωτερικη μετασκευη δεν είναι κακή ,νομιζω ότι είναι και αρκετα πετυχημένη 
η εσωτερικη που έγινε ειναι .............εισπρακτικου χαρακτηρα περισσότερο και λιγότερο εξυπηρετησης επιβατών ,ασχετα αν "προμοτάρουμε"  το τερπνον μετα του ωφελείμου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατα την  γνωμη μου μεσα εγινε καλυτερο με τα χρονια και πιο ανετο.Βεβαια εκλεισε το αιθριο που ειχαν στα goody's, με το οποιο στα πρωτα ταξιδια γινοσουν ψητος, αλλα η προσθηκη μιας τεντας εσωσε την κατασταση

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> _To   Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη στο λιμανι της Συρου τον Ιουλιο του 2000
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141796Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141797



Προτιμώ τη σημερινή του τσιμινιέρα. Δε μ' άρεσε η αρχική (κοντή).

Οι πρυμναίες προσθήκες του κόβουν λίγο από ομορφιά αλλά ήταν απαραίτητες για τον κόσμο.

Θα ήθελα να είχε επίσης και ένα ακόμα εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα με υαλοπετάσματα μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα (σαν του Paros/Naxos) αλλά και τον κλειστό εσωτερικό χώρο με τα pulman seats στον όροφο πάνω από τους κύριους χώρους (όπως έχουν επίσης τα Paros/Naxos). 

Δηλ. για να το πω πιο απλά, θα μ' αρεσε (αλλά και θα βόλευε) να ήταν όπως είναι τα Paros/Naxos, χωρίς τις καμπίνες τους (μιας και δε χρειάζονται).

----------


## sg3

> Προτιμώ τη σημερινή του τσιμινιέρα. Δε μ' άρεσε η αρχική (κοντή).
> 
> Οι πρυμναίες προσθήκες του κόβουν λίγο από ομορφιά αλλά ήταν απαραίτητες για τον κόσμο.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να είχε επίσης και ένα ακόμα εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα με υαλοπετάσματα μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα (σαν του Paros/Naxos) αλλά και τον κλειστό εσωτερικό χώρο με τα pulman seats στον όροφο πάνω από τους κύριους χώρους (όπως έχουν επίσης τα Paros/Naxos). 
> 
> Δηλ. για να το πω πιο απλά, θα μ' αρεσε (αλλά και θα βόλευε) να ήταν όπως είναι τα Paros/Naxos, χωρίς τις καμπίνες τους (μιας και δε χρειάζονται).


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ! ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΣ/ΝΑΞΟΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ! 3 ΟΜΟΙΑ - ΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ

----------


## Eng

Μπα.. το επιπροσθετο βαρος που εχουν το ΠΑΡΟΣ + ΝΑΞΟΣ προσδιδει vibration στα αξονικα των ελικων..  :Wink:   Ασε, μια χαρα ειναι το ΙΘΑΚΗ ετσι..

----------


## basilis.m

> Μπα.. το επιπροσθετο βαρος που εχουν το ΠΑΡΟΣ + ΝΑΞΟΣ προσδιδει vibration στα αξονικα των ελικων..   Ασε, μια χαρα ειναι το ΙΘΑΚΗ ετσι..


αυτος νομιζω ειναι και ο λογος που το ιθακη ειναι λιγο πιο γρηγορο απο τα αλλα 2

----------


## BEN BRUCE

blue star ITHAKI στην τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 2010



new (509).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλημερα στον Πλοίαρχο το πλήρωμα και ολους τους φιλους του nautilia.gr!

DSC_1045 (Custom).jpgDSC_1050 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Σπανια βλεπουμε τοσο λεπτομερεις και καθαρες φωτογραφιες με το βαπορι εν δρασει,οσο οι 2 τελευταιες του Αποστολου!

----------


## Doc

> Καλημερα στον Πλοίαρχο το πλήρωμα και ολους τους φιλους του nautilia.gr!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141819Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141820


Παρατηρω οτι το στο πλοιο υπαρχει και πλωρια μπουκαπορτα. Ξερει καποιος γιατι; Αφου στην Ελλαδα ηρθε κατ ευθειαν απο το ναυπηγειο και προοπτικη να ανοιγει πλωρα δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νομιζω οτι το Ιθακη, που το ειχε παραγγειλει η Strintzis Lines, ειχε απο τη μανα του πλωριο ανοιγμα για προσβαση στο γκαραζ. Διαφημιζοταν τοτε οτι θα ερθει στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη κ' Κυλληνη-Πορο και μαλλον η εταιρεια ειχε σκεψη το πλοιο σε καποιο απο τα λιμανια να ξεφορτωνει και να φορτωνει απο την πλωρη. 

Βεβαια μεχρι να αποπερατωθει το βαπορι η εταιρεια ειχε αγοραστει απο την Attica και το Ιθακη δεν ηρθε ποτε στο Ιονιο...

----------


## ιθακη

> Νομιζω οτι το Ιθακη, που το ειχε παραγγειλει η Strintzis Lines, ειχε απο τη μανα του πλωριο ανοιγμα για προσβαση στο γκαραζ. Διαφημιζοταν τοτε οτι θα ερθει στη γραμμη Πατρα-Σαμη κ' Κυλληνη-Πορο και μαλλον η εταιρεια ειχε σκεψη το πλοιο σε καποιο απο τα λιμανια να ξεφορτωνει και να φορτωνει απο την πλωρη. 
> 
> Βεβαια μεχρι να αποπερατωθει το βαπορι η εταιρεια ειχε αγοραστει απο την Attica και το Ιθακη δεν ηρθε ποτε στο Ιονιο...



Σωστός ο Διονύσης.....!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιαυτο τον λογο εχει και τα δυο κλιμακοστασια πλωρα με καταπελτακι αρ-δεξια για αποβιβαση επιβατων στο βαθυ,καταλαμβανουν ομως πολυ χωρο και δεν χρησιμοποιουνται

----------


## rafina-lines

Σωστοί όλοι, παιδιά! Να προσθέσω μόνο πως το ΙΘΑΚΗ στο πλωριό άνοιγμα έχει clamp shells και όχι visor όπως θα περίμενε κανείς. Τα είχαμε πει αυτά σε πολλά posts πριν από κάνα χρόνο περίπου, αλλά δυστυχώς βρέθηκαν σ' αυτά που χάθηκαν με τη διακοπή που είχαμε...

----------


## Agrino

Μετά το δυστύχημα του Estonia το 1994 γενικά οι ναυπηγοί στράφηκαν προς τα clam shell doors αντί των visor(δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει και οδηγία από τους κανονισμούς), κυρίως επειδή τα πρώτα λόγω σχεδιασμού είναι αδύνατο να ανοίξουν με τον κυματισμό να χτυπάει στην πλώρη του σκάφους, πιέζοντάς τα στο σκαρί όπως αντίστροφα η πίεση της καμπίνας ενός αεροσκάφους πιέζει τις πόρτες και τα παράθυρά του στα πλαίσιά τους σε υψόμετρο. Ένα πολύ κοντινό παράδειγμα της αλλαγής αυτής στον σχεδιασμό των ανοιγόμενων πλωρών είναι η εξέλιξη Superfast 1/2-3/4.

----------


## ιθακη

H οδηγία που υπάρχει είναι να σφραγίζονται τα visor....

----------


## filippos1

Γιατί το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή κατευθύνεται προς Κέα τόσο καιρό έχει?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Γιατί το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή κατευθύνεται προς Κέα τόσο καιρό έχει?



Έχει βγει δελτίο θυέλλης στις εδώ και μιαμιση ώρα στις 16:30 Β (13:30 Ζ) που έιναι σε ισχύ μέχρι άυριο στις 7:00 το πρωί (04:00 Ζ):

FQME50 LGAT 151400
 NAVTEX HE65
 151400 UTC APR
 HERAKLEIO RADIO/WEATHER FORECAST
 PART 1
*GALE WARNING 15-04-2013/ 1330 UTC
 VALID FM 151600 UTC UP TO 160400 UTC
 NEAR STNR LOW 1008 E OF RODOS, DPN AND
 COMBINED WITH HIGH PRESSURES 1028 OF N
 BALKANS IS AFFECTING:
 NORTHEAST AEGEAN WITH N NE NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8 FM 151800 UTC
 SOUTH EVVOIKOS SOUTHWEST AEGEAN AND WEST KRITIKO WITH N NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8
 CENTRAL AEGEAN KAFIREAS STRAIT AND SOUTHEAST AEGEAN IKARIO WITH N GALE 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC STRG GALE 9
 SAMOS SEA RODOS SEA EAST KRITIKO AND KARPATHIO WITH NW GALE 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC STRG GALE 9
 SOUTHEAST KRITIKO IERAPETRA WITH N NEAR GALE 7 AND E OF 26.00 WITH NW GALE 8
 KASTELLORIZO SEA W OF 29.00 AND DELTA WITH W NW NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8
 EAST BLACK SEA N OF 43.30 AND WEST BLACK SEA N OF 43.30 WITH NE NEAR GALE 7 LOC GALE 8*
 PART 2
 SYNOPSIS OF SURFACE WEATHER CHART150900 UTC
 AS MENTIONED IN GALE WARNING
 PART 3
 FCST FOR 24 HOURS FM 151600 UTC UP TO 161600 UTC
 KITHIRA SEA
 E NE 5 LOC 6 SOON N NE 6 LOC 7. MOD. PROB THUNDERSTORM
 SOUTHWEST KRITIKO
 N 5 LOC 6 OVER E 6 LOC 7. GOOD
 SOUTHEAST KRITIKO IERAPETRA
 N 7 AND E OF 26.00 NW 8. MOD LOC POOR
 KASTELLORIZO SEA
 W NW 6 LOC 7 AND W OF 29.00 7 LOC 8. MOD LOC POOR. THUNDERSTORM
 RODOS SEA
 NW 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR 
KARPATHIO
 NW 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR
 WEST KRITIKO
 N 6 LOC 7 AND FM 151800 UTC 7 LOC 8. MOD LOC POOR. PROB THUNDERSTORM
 EAST KRITIKO
 NW 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR
 SOUTHWEST AEGEAN
 N 6 LOC 7 AND FM 151800 UTC 7 LOC 8. MOD LOC POOR. PROB THUNDERSTORM
 SOUTHEAST AEGEAN IKARIO
 N 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR 
SAMOS SEA
 NW 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR
 SARONIKOS
 N 4 TO 5 OVER S 6 TO 7. MOD
 SOUTH EVVOIKOS
 N 7 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 8. MOD LOC POOR
 KAFIREAS STRAIT
 N 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR
 CENTRAL AEGEAN
 N 8 AND FM 151800 UTC LOC 9. POOR
 OUTLOOK FOR 12 HOURS FM 161600 UTC UP TO 170400 UTC
 A SLGT DECREASE OF N WINDS OVER AEGEAN=

----------


## Eng

> H οδηγία που υπάρχει είναι να σφραγίζονται τα visor....


Η οδηγια που εφαρμοζεται οχι απο καθε κλαση αλλα απο τον IACS ειναι η URS-8 και αναφερεται στη κατασκευη των visors. Το sealing των visors εγινε σε πλοια κατασκευης πριν το 1996 - οπου εφαρμοστηκε η παραπανω οδηγια - καθως δεν συμβαδιζαν με τον κανονισμο. 
Περισοοτερες λεπτομεριες στο attached.


UR_S 8.pdf

----------


## ιθακη

> Η οδηγια που εφαρμοζεται οχι απο καθε κλαση αλλα απο τον IACS ειναι η URS-8 και αναφερεται στη κατασκευη των visors. Το sealing των visors εγινε σε πλοια κατασκευης πριν το 1996 - οπου εφαρμοστηκε η παραπανω οδηγια - καθως δεν συμβαδιζαν με τον κανονισμο. 
> Περισοοτερες λεπτομεριες στο attached.
> 
> 
> UR_S 8.pdf


you know that, better than me George  :Stung:

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη και αναχώρηση από τη Ραφήνα στις 02/09/2012
Bs Ithaki Rafina.jpg Bs ithaki departure Rafina.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους

----------


## capten4

Απο τη χθεσινη "δυναμικη" εισοδο  στον Πειραια....

----------


## Apostolos

> Παρατηρω οτι το στο πλοιο υπαρχει και πλωρια μπουκαπορτα. Ξερει καποιος γιατι; Αφου στην Ελλαδα ηρθε κατ ευθειαν απο το ναυπηγειο και προοπτικη να ανοιγει πλωρα δεν υπαρχει.


Συχωρήστε με που δεν βαζω κατευθείαν φώτο εδώ (δεν ειμαι στον υπολογιστή με τις φώτο μου) αλλα στη σελίδα του site μου υπάρχουν μερικές φώτο με το clamm shell ανοιχτο.
Μια που εχω μαζι ομως το στικακι με τις προσφατες ας δουμε ακομα μια απο εκεινο το ομορφο πρωι!
ithaki (new).jpg

----------


## superfast vi

το πλοιο ηρθε σημερα κανονικα ξεφορτωσε κ ξαναφυγε.γνωριζει κανεις που παει??παει για συρο δεξαμενη η κανα εκτακτο?

----------


## gpap2006

Συρο Παρο Ναξο Ιο Θηρα και με πρωτοκολλο παρακαλω σε επιβατες και γκαραζ..Επιστρεφει Πειραια αποψε. Αυριο Μ.Πεμπτη εκτακτο πρωινο 09.00 Παρο Ναξο και επιστροφη Πειραια για ακινησια 10 ημερων.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εκτέλεσε έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Ίο, Σαντορίνη με σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει τους ταξιδιώτες των νησιών αυτών που δεν μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν σήμερα λόγω εργατικής Πρωτομαγιάς. Χθες το βράδυ πέρασα ακριβώς στις 21:15 (ώρα αναχώρησης) έξω απ' τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και είχε ακόμη να φορτώσει γύρω στα 25 ιχ και 2 νταλίκες!

----------


## Apostolos

Τρίζουν δεξαμενές και ντόκοι με την άφιξη του Ιθάκη!

ithaki.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Tο πλοιο σημερα το πρωι στον Πειραια στην Ε1 !!
IMG243.jpgIMG249.jpg

----------


## fredy13

Εκπληκτικη μανουβρα στην Μυκονο.Απο τα μαργαριταρια που βρισκει κανεις στο youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QWytHVcQoI

----------


## ayfa74

Καπτεν με αρχ και οχι καπτεν αρχ

----------


## giorgos_249

> Καπτεν με αρχ


*....................................Αφού είναι έτσι (καπτεν με αρχ ) τότε να τον γυρίσουμε ανάποδα, ωστε με τη βαρύτητα να πάει το αίμα στο σωστό κεφάλι τοτε..... (εδω με αυτα που διαβαζω δε μπορω να μη γινω προστυχος, ζητω συγγνωμη....) 

Τι λετε ρε παιδια ;; Ειναι δυνατό να επικροτούμε μια συμπεριφορά Πλοιαρχου που σε ένα ποστάλι 1200 επιβατών ρισκάρει τόσα πολλά, αντι να καταδικάζουμε τη συμπεριφορα αυτη ; 

Δε νομίζω ότι το κάνει κάθε μέρα αυτό, ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ, ειναι προφανες οτι γινεται για την καμερα......Απο εμενα ειναι ακρως καταδικαστεα τετοια πραγματα, αν θελει να κανει επίδειξη να την κάνει εκ του ασφαλούς, οπως πολλοι αλλοι.....Να κανει μια στροφη γυρω απο τον εαυτο του εξω απο το λιμάνι πατώντας τη μπορού πχ.....Και στο κάτω κάτω για να είναι πλοίαρχος σε μια σοβαρή εταιρεία είναι σίγουρα ικανότατος, δεν παίρνει όποιον και όποιον η Attica, δε χρειάζεται να το επιδεικνύει, το ξέρουμε ότι είναι ικανότατος.....οπως και όλοι οι Έλληνες ακτοπλόοι ναυτικοί.....Οταν υπάρχουν θέματα ασφαλείας η επίδειξη είναι πολύ κακό πράγμα.

Που έχουμε κάνει θεό το Διαμαντή (το ονομα το αναφερω ως παραδειγμα - δεν εχω τιποτα προσωπικο - δεν τον γνωριζω καν τον ανθρωπο) , και όσους λοιπούς "Διαμαντήδες" (πχ αυτόν εδώ στο βιντεο - δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι ) ρισκάρουν για επίδειξη....Θεωρώ ότι τέτοιες συμπεριφορές ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να καταδικάζονται από όλους.* *Το βάζει στην εν λόγω θέση γιατί έτσι του είπε το λιμεναρχείο, από εκεί και πέρα βγάζει μάτι ότι μπορεί και να το βάλει εκεί ρισκάροντας πολύ λιγότερο. Δεν είμαι καπετάνιος αλλά το ότι παίρνει τεράστιο ρίσκο εδώ βγάζει μάτι , δε χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς ναυτικός για να το καταλάβει. Οπως αντίστοιχα και κάποιος που δεν οδηγεί μπορεί να καταλάβει τι ρίσκο παίρνει ένας που παραβιάζει ένα κόκκινο φανάρι, δε χρειάζεται να είναι οδηγός κάποιος για να το καταλάβει αυτό.

**Δεν είναι άσκηση ναυτοσύνης αυτό το πράγμα αλλά* *επίδειξη ικανοτήτων λίαν** επικίνδυνη για τη σωματικη ακεραιότητα των επιβατών . Επίδειξη αντίστοιχης ανοησίας και επικινδυνότητας με το να έχω στο δίπλα κάθισμα μια κοπέλα, και για να δείξω ότι είμαι καλός οδηγός να πατήσω 250 στην εθνική οδό (στην Ελλάδα, οχι στον Autobahn που εκει τοσο ειναι το ελαχιστο... )

Καταλαβαίνω ότι παλιότερα συνέβαιναν καθε μέρα τέτοια φαινόμενα με εντυπωσιακα και επικίνδυνα ρεμέτζα, η γινότανε κόντρες χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό η απόσταση ασφαλείας, ωστόσο νομίζω ότι καποτε πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό....Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον ολοένα και φθίνει....Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να σταματήσει κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να μην γίνονται θέμα από εμάς τους καραβολάτρες....Ειναι αλλο πραγμα να το κάνει αυτό σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή που υπάρχει ανάγκη, και άλλο να το κάνει για πλάκα. Αν ήταν προφανές ότι ήταν αναγκαίο να πάρει ένα τέτοιο ρίσκο, για καποιο λογο, τοτε θα του έλεγα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ με όλη μου την καρδιά....Οπως αλλοι στην αγονη γυρίζουν βαπόρια και επειδή δε γίνεται αλλιώς τα περνάνε κανενα μετρο από τα βράχια, ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΟΜΩΣ, Μπράβο τους πραγματικά γι αυτό που κάνουν....Αλλα εδώ.....*

----------


## Agrino

Μήπως να μην σταυρώσουμε (είναι και επίκαιρο :P ) τόσο νωρίς τον καπετάνιο; Μπορούσε όντως να κάνει την μανούβρα με μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από το Superferry, τον έπαιρναν τα βάθη μέσα στο λιμάνι και αριστερά μέχρι τον ντόκο να περάσει πιο μακριά από την πλώρη του; Με ποια λογική βγήκαν τα δρομολόγια ώστε να βρεθούν 3 πλοία μέσα στο παλιό λιμάνι της Μυκόνου (φαίνεται και η Πηνελόπη για λίγο δεξιά στην αρχή του βίντεο), και όπου προφανώς το Ιθάκη θα πάει να συρταρώσει ανάμεσα από τον ντόκο και το Superferry λόγω ελκτικών δυνατοτήτων. Απλά απορίες..

Δεν αντιλέγω ότι ειδικότερα την δεκαετία του 1990 και μέχρι να έρθει στο προσκήνιο η HFD είχε καλλιεργηθεί μία λανθάνουσα, όσον αφορά στα ρίσκα που έπαιρναν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι στον τομέα της ασφάλειας, νοοτροπία στις συγκοινωνίες στο Αιγαίο, με τις κόντρες στα ανοιχτά, τα κλεισίματα στα λιμάνια, και φυσικά με τα θύματά της (ο καταπέλτης που πήρε προίκα το Golden Vergina στην Πάρο μεταξύ άλλων και φυσικά η απώλεια του Ποσειδώνα το 1996 πάλι στην Πάρο), και ευτυχώς που τα όποια θύματα δεν ήταν και ανθρώπινες ζωές. Ήταν μια κατάσταση γοητευτική και μαγευτική για πολλούς από μας, αλλά και ταυτόχρονα κατά κάποιον τρόπο επικίνδυνη.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν τον "σταυρώνω" ουτε τον κατακρίνω σαν άνθρωπο, ουτε εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι του - δεν τον γνωριζω καν. Εξαλλου και πιο πανω είπα ότι είναι ικανότατος, το αποδεικνύει μόνο το ότι είναι πλοίαρχος στην Attica, συν και το βιντεο - που παρα το ρίσκο και το άσχημο του πράγματος, δείχνει ικανότητα. Απλως νομιζω οτι η επιδειξη οπου υπαρχει κινδυνος ατυχήματος δεν ειναι καλο πραγμα, αυτο είναι το νόημα όλων όσων λέω παραπάνω. Οσο γι αυτο με τα δρομολογια έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ! Δε θα έπρεπε να είναι έτσι, και βεβαια δεν είναι φυσικά υπεύθυνη η εταιρεία η ο καπετάνιος γι αυτό.*

----------


## capten4

γιωργο, δεν εχεις δει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,σε σχεση με αυτα που βλεπαμε παλιοτερα εμεις....η συγκεκριμενη μανουβρα ειναι ΚΑΙ ομορφη , και χωρις κανενα ρισκο...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σωστά Τάσο.Με βάση το συγκεκριμένο λιμένα, τη θέση που του υποδεικνύουν να πάει αλλά και τις δυνατότητες του πλοίου(που για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο κατασκευάστηκε,για να μπορεί να τα βγάζει πέρα στα υποτιθέμενα λιμάνια,ειδάλλως θα είμαστε ακόμα στις τουμπαριστές) η μανούβρα είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή. Ειδάλως να ερχόταν από την Τήνο με ανάποδα.Ο πλοίαρχος του κάθε πλοίου είναι ο μόνος που ξέρει καλά τί πρέπει να κάνει με το πλοίο του.Εμείς θεωρώ ότι σαν καραβολάτρες που είμαστε οφείλουμε να θαυμάζουμε και όχι να κρίνουμε.Για το φίλο παραπάνω είναι ρίσκο, όλα γίνονται για επίδειξη κτλ.Δεν είναι όμως έτσι.Δεν είμαστε εμείς πιο υπεύθυνοι από έναν πλοίαρχο (κυρίως της ακτοπλοϊας).Άποψη μου!!!!Χριστός Ανέστη!!!!!!

----------


## fredy13

Μιας και ειμαι εγω που εβαλα(οχι ανεβασα,απλα το βρηκα και το εβαλα εδω) το βιντεο να πω τα εξης.
Στις σελιδες 9 και 10 του θεματος υπαρχει μια σειρα φωτο που περιγραφει αυτην ακριβως την μανουβρα.Επειδη λογω παλαιοτητας αυτες εχουν σβησει,εκρινα σκοπιμο να την βαλω παλι.Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν σκεφτηκα σε πρωτη φαση τον βαθμο επικυνδινοτητας,οποτε ο Γιωργος καλα εκανε και επισημανε οτι,εφ'οσον υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος,τοτε κακως κανει επιδηξη ο καπτεν.Αν παλι δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος,τοτε οι ευθυνες ειναι του λιμεναρχειου.Οχι μονο γι'αυτην τη μερα αλλα γενικα,μιας και τα δρομολογια στο συγκεκριμενο λιμανι ειναι ψιλο-στανταρ.
Αν ομως γινεται θα ηθελα να μου λυσει καποιος την απορια:ειναι αναγκη τελικα να την κανει αυτην τη μανουβρα ή οχι?μπορουσε να το βαλει αλλιως με δεδομενη τη θεση του ΣΦ?αν μπορει ας απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μιας και ειμαι εγω που εβαλα(οχι ανεβασα,απλα το βρηκα και το εβαλα εδω) το βιντεο να πω τα εξης.
> Στις σελιδες 9 και 10 του θεματος υπαρχει μια σειρα φωτο που περιγραφει αυτην ακριβως την μανουβρα.Επειδη λογω παλαιοτητας αυτες εχουν σβησει,εκρινα σκοπιμο να την βαλω παλι.Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν σκεφτηκα σε πρωτη φαση τον βαθμο επικυνδινοτητας,οποτε ο Γιωργος καλα εκανε και επισημανε οτι,εφ'οσον υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος,τοτε κακως κανει επιδηξη ο καπτεν.Αν παλι δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος,τοτε οι ευθυνες ειναι του λιμεναρχειου.Οχι μονο γι'αυτην τη μερα αλλα γενικα,μιας και τα δρομολογια στο συγκεκριμενο λιμανι ειναι ψιλο-στανταρ.
> Αν ομως γινεται θα ηθελα να μου λυσει καποιος την απορια:ειναι αναγκη τελικα να την κανει αυτην τη μανουβρα ή οχι?μπορουσε να το βαλει αλλιως με δεδομενη τη θεση του ΣΦ?αν μπορει ας απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει.


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ξεφεύγουμε λίγο και φυτρώνουμε εκεί που δεν μας σπέρνουν..Το πως θα δέσει ένα πλοίο το κρίνει μόνο ο πλοίαρχος του και κανένας άλλος.Εμείς σαν επιβάτες θέλουμε να πάμε από το ένα νησί στο άλλο.Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## ayfa74

> Μιας και ειμαι εγω που εβαλα(οχι ανεβασα,απλα το βρηκα και το εβαλα εδω) το βιντεο να πω τα εξης.
> Στις σελιδες 9 και 10 του θεματος υπαρχει μια σειρα φωτο που περιγραφει αυτην ακριβως την μανουβρα.Επειδη λογω παλαιοτητας αυτες εχουν σβησει,εκρινα σκοπιμο να την βαλω παλι.Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν σκεφτηκα σε πρωτη φαση τον βαθμο επικυνδινοτητας,οποτε ο Γιωργος καλα εκανε και επισημανε οτι,εφ'οσον υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος,τοτε κακως κανει επιδηξη ο καπτεν.Αν παλι δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος,τοτε οι ευθυνες ειναι του λιμεναρχειου.Οχι μονο γι'αυτην τη μερα αλλα γενικα,μιας και τα δρομολογια στο συγκεκριμενο λιμανι ειναι ψιλο-στανταρ.
> Αν ομως γινεται θα ηθελα να μου λυσει καποιος την απορια:ειναι αναγκη τελικα να την κανει αυτην τη μανουβρα ή οχι?μπορουσε να το βαλει αλλιως με δεδομενη τη θεση του ΣΦ?αν μπορει ας απαντησει καποιος που γνωριζει.


οποιος ψάξει λίγο υπάρχει ένα μάθημα που κάνουν στη σχολη που λέγεται αποφυγή συγκρούσεων και σε τέτοια περίπτωση αδυναμίας χορούς ασφαλούς κατάπλου τότε είναι "ιποχρεομενο" το βαπόρι που είναι μέσα να αφήσει την θέση για το εισερχόμενο και αυτό να δέσει με ασφαλειας αυτός εναι ο σωστός τρόπος  αυτό έγινε ποιος βγάζει τα δρομολόγια και ποιος επιτρέπει να δενού τρία πλοία σε αυτά τα λιμάνια και κάτι ακόμα είχα μια απορία γιατί το αικατερίνη έφευγε πρώτο ταξίδεψα το καλοκαίρι και "πιστεψτεμε" μου "λιθικε" η απορία το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι δεν γυρνάει με τίποτα και θέλει τεράστιους χρόνους για μανoυβρα αυτά για τώρα

----------


## fredy13

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ξεφεύγουμε λίγο και φυτρώνουμε εκεί που δεν μας σπέρνουν..Το πως θα δέσει ένα πλοίο το κρίνει μόνο ο πλοίαρχος του και κανένας άλλος.Εμείς σαν επιβάτες θέλουμε να πάμε από το ένα νησί στο άλλο.Απλά τα πράγματα.


Δεν ειναι προθεση μου να φυτρωσω εκει που δεν με σπερνουν.απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα ετσι ωστε στο μελλον να εχω ενα καλυτερο κριτιριο.η ερωτηση μου δεν εχει καποια ειρωνια,αν αυτη η εντυπωση σου δοθηκε.απλα προσπαθω να μαθαινω,επειδη εναμιση χρονο που παρακολουθω το φορουμ εχω δει πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με γνωσεις,ειπα να ρωτησω.ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκα.

----------


## fredy13

> οποιος ψάξει λίγο υπάρχει ένα μάθημα που κάνουν στη σχολη που λέγεται αποφυγή συγκρούσεων και σε τέτοια περίπτωση αδυναμίας χορούς ασφαλούς κατάπλου τότε είναι "ιποχρεομενο" το βαπόρι που είναι μέσα να αφήσει την θέση για το εισερχόμενο και αυτό να δέσει με ασφαλειας αυτός εναι ο σωστός τρόπος  αυτό έγινε ποιος βγάζει τα δρομολόγια και ποιος επιτρέπει να δενού τρία πλοία σε αυτά τα λιμάνια και κάτι ακόμα είχα μια απορία γιατί το αικατερίνη έφευγε πρώτο ταξίδεψα το καλοκαίρι και "πιστεψτεμε" μου "λιθικε" η απορία το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι δεν γυρνάει με τίποτα και θέλει τεράστιους χρόνους για μανoυβρα αυτά για τώρα


αν γυρισεις στα ποστ των σελιδων 9 και δεκα,θα δεις οτι αυτο(η εξοδος δλδ του ΣΦ2)αναφερεται,οπως επισης αναφερθηκε και τωρα.η ερωτηση μου αφορα,το κατα ποσο ο καταπλους ειναι εφικτος με μικροτερο ρισκο,με δεδομενη την θεση του.παντως ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

----------


## pantelis2009

To BLUE STAR ITHAKI απο την Ε1 που ήταν μετακόμισε στη ράδα ανοικτά απο τα Σελήνια. Γιατί άραγε, πετρέλευση;;;;;;;
Εδώ στις 03/12/2011 όταν έφυγε για ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 158 03-12-2011.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI  στης 22-10-2011 όταν έκανε την ακινησία του.


BLUE STAR ITHAKI 22-10-2011.gif

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δεν ειναι προθεση μου να φυτρωσω εκει που δεν με σπερνουν.απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα ετσι ωστε στο μελλον να εχω ενα καλυτερο κριτιριο.η ερωτηση μου δεν εχει καποια ειρωνια,αν αυτη η εντυπωση σου δοθηκε.απλα προσπαθω να μαθαινω,επειδη εναμιση χρονο που παρακολουθω το φορουμ εχω δει πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με γνωσεις,ειπα να ρωτησω.ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθηκα.


Προς θεού δεν θέλω να ειρωνευτώ με τα λεγόμενα μου, ούτε και θεωρώ ότι κάνεις και συ το ίδιο. Απλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σωστό να κρίνουμε εμείς (όσο και αν αγαπάμε τα πλοία) τους χειρισμούς ενός πλοιάρχου και ουσιαστικά να υποδεικνύουμε το τί είδους μανούβρα θα κάνει, πόσο μάλλον δε που όλοι γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες που αυτοί οι άνθρωποι προσπαθούν να φέρουν σε πέρας την αποστολή τους. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι κανένας πλοίαρχος δεν είναι τυχαίος.Ο καθένας στον τομέα του.Φιλικά πάντα!

----------


## Giannis G.

Ας δουμε μερικες φωτογραφίες του πλοιου απο την σημερινή άφιξη του στην Τήνο DSC01259.jpgDSC01275.jpgDSC01281.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

blue star ITHAKI το 2008


2008.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Με φοντο την  ομορφη Ερμουπολη!!!  Εξαιρετικη ληψη!!!  Υπεροχη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## zozef

Ετσι το εβλεπα σημερα το μεσημερι 14:50 απο τη Συρο.
IMG_7920NA.JPG

----------


## Giannis G.

*Μανούβρα στην Τήνο με τον Καπταν Ηλία...*
DSC01808.jpg

----------


## aprovatianos

488203_455037494537063_1427496153_n.jpgΑπο το Απροβατο,η γνωστη κοντρα περυσι το καλοκαιρι!! Για τον φιλο μου απο την Αγια ελεουσα,ιθακη,pantelis 2009,maroulis nikos,rafina lines,therv,giorgos249,thanos75

----------


## rafina-lines

Πω-πωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! Μιχάλη μου, τι φώτο είναι αυτή??? Πραγματικά έχεις πιάσει πρώτο τραπέζι!!! Είσαι απίθανος!!! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ-πολύ!!! Θα τη βάλω wallpaper στο computer άμεσα!!! Φέτος δυστυχώς δε θα ζήσουμε τέτοιες κόντρες, αλλά οι περσινές έμειναν στην ιστορία να τις θυμόμαστε για χρόνια... Ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα στη Ραφήνα για το κλασικό κέρασμα κάθε νέας σεζόν, οκ?? Thank u again!  :Fat:

----------


## thanos75

> 488203_455037494537063_1427496153_n.jpgΑπο το Απροβατο,η γνωστη κοντρα περυσι το καλοκαιρι!! Για τον φιλο μου απο την Αγια ελεουσα,ιθακη,pantelis 2009,maroulis nikos,rafina lines,therv,giorgos249,thanos75


Αυτά είναι!!!!...¶κουγα για αυτή την περιβόητη κόντρα τόσα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι, ευκαιρία να πάρω και μια γεύση, μια που πέρσι δεν ταξίδεψα καθόλου στη γραμμή αυτή.  Να'σαι καλά βρε Μιχάλη και σε ευχαριστούμε για αυτές τις ομορφιές

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος για άλλη μία φορά ο φίλος Μιχάλης. Ούτε στο WRC δεν είδαμε τέτοιες κόντρες. Ευχαριστώωωωωωω :Fat:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Βρε παιδιά συγνώμη.Κόντρα δύο πλοίων που έχουν ίσα με 4 μίλια διαφορά στο φούλ?Δε θα το έλεγα.

----------


## capten4

> Βρε παιδιά συγνώμη.Κόντρα δύο πλοίων που έχουν ίσα με 4 μίλια διαφορά στο φούλ?Δε θα το έλεγα.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ...δεν νοειται κοντρα αυτο....

----------


## nickosps

Δεν συμφωνώ με τον όρο "κόντρα" γιατί δεν συγκρίνουμε δύο όμοια πράγματα. Πάντως ήταν ότι έπρεπε για φωτογραφήσεις! Εδώ κατά τη στιγμή της "προσπέρασης"...
DSCN1554.jpg

----------


## therv

> 488203_455037494537063_1427496153_n.jpgΑπο το Απροβατο,η γνωστη κοντρα περυσι το καλοκαιρι!! Για τον φιλο μου απο την Αγια ελεουσα,ιθακη,pantelis 2009,maroulis nikos,rafina lines,therv,giorgos249,thanos75


 Τέλεια η φωτογραφία!! Προσπέραση και από την εξωτερική μάλιστα!!! Παρόλα αυτά, εμείς οι της Ανδροτηνομυκονίας εξακολουθάμε και αγαπάμε το βαπόρι που έχει ταυτιστεί με τη γραμμή: Superferry II!!

----------


## Giannis G.

*Πανέμορφη αριστερή σήμερα στην Τήνο
*
DSC02254.jpgDSC02258.jpgDSC02262.jpgDSC02264.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

IMGP0657.jpgithaki.jpg *Δυο φωτογραφίες, μια στη Ραφήνα σε ρεμέτζο, και μια άλλη εν πλω......*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η παρουσία του Νήσος Μύκονος από αύριο και για όλο το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή του Blue Star Ιθάκη, φαίνεται πως αναγκάζει το δεύτερο να επανέλθει στις παλιές του ταχύτητες, αλλά και ν' αλλάξει για λίγα λεπτά το ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμά του. 
Έτσι, από εδώ και πέρα το πλοίο θα αναχωρεί στις *07:30* κι όχι στις 07:35 που είχαμε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια με άφιξη στη Σύρο στις 11:15, δηλαδή 15 λεπτά πριν το Νήσος Μύκονος! Ας ευχηθούμε καλή σεζόν και στα δυο!

----------


## thanos75

Νομίζω πως θα είναι μια από τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες μάχες-κόντρες του φετινού καλοκαιρού, και φυσικά θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα της από φθινόπωρο και μετά....

----------


## rafina-lines

Έτσι είναι!!!  Ο ανταγωνισμός φέρνει και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες στο επιβατικό κοινό!   :Fat:

----------


## roussosf

οι μάχες-κόντρες δεν θα γίνονται εν πλω
από την στιγμή που η όλη υπόθεση είναι Πειραιάς -Σύρος και μέχρι εκεί
η μάχες θα δίνονται στο Πειραιά και για να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος στα γκαράζ των δύο πλοίων
το θέμα είναι ποιος θα είναι έτοιμος να φύγει στην ώρα του

----------


## roussosf

νομίζω ότι η φωτό
distance.JPG
είναι ένα τεκμήριο (απαγορευμένη λέξη στην εποχή μας :Sour: ) των όσων έγραψα προηγουμένως
όταν το ένα πιάνει τον "καβο" το άλλο είναι μισή ώρα πίσω όσο και η διαφορά αναχώρησης

----------


## rafina-lines

> νομίζω ότι η φωτό
> distance.JPG
> είναι ένα τεκμήριο (απαγορευμένη λέξη στην εποχή μας) των όσων έγραψα προηγουμένως
> όταν το ένα πιάνει τον "καβο" το άλλο είναι μισή ώρα πίσω όσο και η διαφορά αναχώρησης


Ουάου!!!  Κατά σύμπτωση, στη φώτο σου, Roussos, φαίνεται και η σημερινή κόντρα στο Δύσβατο μεταξύ SUPERFERRY - ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που έγραψα στο θέμα της Ανδροτηνομυκονίας!!!  Ευχαριστούμεεεεε...........   :Fat:

----------


## thanos75

> οι μάχες-κόντρες δεν θα γίνονται εν πλω
> από την στιγμή που η όλη υπόθεση είναι Πειραιάς -Σύρος και μέχρι εκεί
> η μάχες θα δίνονται στο Πειραιά και για να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος στα γκαράζ των δύο πλοίων
> το θέμα είναι ποιος θα είναι έτοιμος να φύγει στην ώρα του


Βέβαιας ας μην ξεχνάμε πως στη Μύκονο θα φτάνει τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα νωρίτερα το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα βαπορια περνουσαν το κοκκινο του Πειραια με 38 λεπτα διαφορα και εμπαιναν στη Συρο επεσε στα 34, κανοντας 3:34 το Ιθακη και 3:30 το Μυκονος.

Συνηθως περνανε αρκετα χαλαρα απο τις ακτες διανυοντας για το Πειραιας-Συρος γυρω στα 82+ ν.μ. λογω separation, σημερα ομως πηγαν πιο ξυστα... Το Ιθακη περνουσε ακομα πιο κοντα απο το Μυκονος και αλλαξε πορεια πιο γρηγορα στο separation διανυοντας περιπου ενα ναυτικο μιλι λιγοτερο, 80.6 εναντι 81.8, συμφωνα με το ιστορικο των πλοιων στο AIS.

Η μεση ταχυτητα του Ιθακη ηταν στους 22.6 ενω του Μυκονος στους 23.4. 
Ομως ενω το Νησος Μυκονος πηγαινε μεχρι το νοτιο ακρο του separation με 25.5+, στη συνεχεια και μεχρι να παραλλαξει το ΝΑ ακρο της Γυαρου, για αποσταση μεγαλυτερη απο το μισο του ταξιδιου, επεσε στους 22-22.5 και κατοπιν ξανανοιξε στους 25.

Αν το Μυκονος "ξυσει" και αυτο λιγο περισσοτερο τις ακτες και αν εχει μια μεση ταχυτητα γυρω στους 25.4, πραγμα που μπορει, ενας καθαρος χρονος κοντα στο 3:10-3:12 ειναι εφικτος. Αντιστοιχα ομως το Ιθακη οπως εχει δειξει τοσα χρονια μπορει να παει μεση γυρω στους 23.3 και να κανει 3:27-3:29.

Οπως ειναι σαφες η διαφορα τους στο χρονο ταξιδιου με την καλη τους υπηρεσιακη ειναι 17-18 λεπτα ενω η αναχωρηση απο Πειραια διαφερει κατα 35. Μονο αν το Ιθακη για καποιο λογο καθυστερησει 10 λεπτα και κατοπιν το Μυκονος ανοιξει κοντα στους 26.5 θα μπορεσει να προσπερασει. Το θεωρω δυσκολο να συμβει γιατι σιγουρα ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι θα ειναι σε εγρηγορση και στην αναγκη το Ιθακη ισως ανοιξει και φτασει τους 24. 

Αν απο το Πειραια εφευγαν με διαφορα 20 λεπτων θα βλεπαμε καθε μερα ωραια κοντρα, τωρα κοντραρονται μονο στην κινηση που θα κερδισει ο ενας απο τον αλλο...

----------


## roussosf

> Βέβαιας ας μην ξεχνάμε πως στη Μύκονο θα φτάνει τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα νωρίτερα το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ


με τα σημερινά δεδομένα φτανουν μαζι
η μιση ωρα διαφορά ειναι η προσέγγιση στην Τηνο
και όλα αυτά με νορμάλ κινηση όπως ηταν η σημερινη
γιαυτό έγραψα 'οτι η μάχες θα γίνουν στά γκαραζ και στα λιμάνια

----------


## zozef

Αυτο θα γινετε μεχρι το τελος Ιουνου μετα στη γραμμη ερχετε το ΝΑΞΟΣ και εκει τα πταγματα θα δυσκολεψουν πολυ για το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Αυτο θα γινετε μεχρι το τελος Ιουνου μετα στη γραμμη ερχετε το ΝΑΞΟΣ και εκει τα πταγματα θα δυσκολεψουν πολυ για το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!


για ποιο ................ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ :Mask:

----------


## zozef

> για ποιο ................ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ


Το καμενο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stathis.s

Από την πεζογέφυρα του Πειραιά, όταν ο καιρός έχει κέφια  :Chuncky: .photo.jpg



Υ.Γ: Επειδή τα μπερδεύω μεταξύ τους, διορθώστε με αν πρόκειται για ένα απο τα υπόλοιπα 2.

----------


## DeepBlue

Στο δρόμο για Σύρο.P1080515.jpgP1080516.jpgP1080518.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλημέρα από Μύκονο...P1080780.jpgP1080781.jpgP1080782.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

" παντιές" που θα ζήλευε και ο marcus gronholm :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζεται καιρό, πάντως χθες άκουσα πρώτη φορά στο ραδιόφωνο διαφήμιση σχετική με την δρομολόγηση του πλοίου από Ραφήνα για Μύκονο - Πάρο - Νάξο και Ίο.

----------


## GiannisV

Τι πάει να κάνει το Ιθάκη στην Πάρο?

----------


## speedrunner

*ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ

- ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 24/06/13: F/B BLUE STAR ITHAKI από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 20:45 για ΠΑΡΟ 00:55 (επομένης).

*http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/r...?rid=396&loc=1

----------


## zozef

Εχει καλους αχοινους στη Παρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 16-06-13...P1080535.jpgP1080527.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

3 + σήμερα!!!
DSCN4614.jpg
Αντε με το καλό!!

----------


## aeghina

Την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε ταξίδεψα με τη σύζυγό μου για την Τήνο με το συγκεκριμένο καράβι. Το μόνο που έχω να πω πραγματικά ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!Το πλοίο ήταν πεντακάθαρο παντού και το πλήρωμα από τον καπετάνιο μέχρι τον τελευταίο ναύτη ευγενέστατο και εξυπηρετικότατο. Αυτό πάντως που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οι κλειστές βαρδιόλες, οι οποίες όμως ήταν ανοιχτές στους επιβάτες να τις επισκεφθούν. Η θέα από εκεί ήταν καταπληκτική. Το ταξίδι αυτό πραγματικά θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο. Μπράβο στην εταιρία, στον καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα. Η ελληνική ναυτιλία έχει ανάγκη από τέτοια πλοία.

----------


## Giannis G.

*Φιλε μου θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου! Το πλοίο είναι εξαιρετικό και είναι κρίμα που θα το χάσουμε από την Τήνο. Ταξίδεψα για να το αποχαιρετήσω την περασμένη Κυριακή, και επιβεβαιωνω αυτο που λες, οι βαρδιόλες ανοιχτές για όλους τους επιβάτες, το κερασάκι στην τούρτα στο ταξίδι μου ήταν η πραγματικά μαγική αριστερόστροφη μανούβρα στην Τήνο, που αν και έπρεπε να κατέβω δεν ήθελα να φύγω!*
DSC02946.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έξω απ' τον Πάτροκλο αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο με κατεύθυνση το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, απ' όπου αύριο στις 07:40 θα ξεκινήσει τα νέα του δρομολόγια. Καλή Τύχη!

----------


## rafina-lines

Το περιμένουμε να το υποδεχτούμε σε 5 λεπτά περίπου... Καλώς να μας έρθει, καλά ταξίδια να έχει, καλή δύναμη στο πλήρωμα, και ο Άι Νικόλας στην πλώρη του!!! Θα πέσει στην #6 δίπλα στο SUPERFERRY. Καλή αρχή!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ξεκίνησε σήμερα τα νέα του δρομολόγια από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας  Μύκονο Πάρο Νάξο ίο ....

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλό μήνα σε όλους και καλή αρχή στο πλοίο.Εδώ στην Μύκονο στις 21-06-13.                            P1080964.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

ithaki.png

*Πολύ καλή η αρχή στο νέο του δρομολόγιο, ο κόσμος στην Πάρο πριν 2 λεπτά.....*

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Καλή σεζόν και απο μένα για το πλοίο στην Ραφήνα!

Και για όλους τους φίλους του, το πλοίο πέρισυ με αέρα στη Μύκονο!
GR 2012 209.jpg

Και μια στην Τήνο
GR 2012 154.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 19-06-13...P1080784.jpgP1080785.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ρεμετζο στην Ιο με τον καπτα Ηλια Βερβενιωτη στα χειρηστηρια!DSC_0448.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ρεμετζο στην Ιο με τον καπτα Ηλια Βερβενιωτη στα χειρηστηρια!DSC_0448.jpg


_Φιλε diagoras    πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! Θα μπορουσε   να γινει Καρτποσταλ!!! _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Blue Star Ithaki στο λιμανι της Τηνου 8-2-2013

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN8416LEANDROS.JPG

----------


## jimmy_techsound

φοβερες φωτογραφιες παιδια!! με πολυ ωραια χρωματα

----------


## citcoc

Είχε τόσο κόσμο σήμερα και έφτασε Ραφήνα με 1ώρα καθυστέρηση?

----------


## proussos

> Είχε τόσο κόσμο σήμερα και έφτασε Ραφήνα με 1ώρα καθυστέρηση?


*Τι ώρα έφτασε ?
Μήπως είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα ?*

----------


## LOS

Tι ώρα έφτασε δηλαδή? Γιατι στη Μύκονο έφτασε και νωρίτερα(όπως κάθε μέρα σχεδόν) απο την προγραμματισμένη ώρα άφιξης.

----------


## rafina-lines

Τι λέτε, βρε παιδιά?? Κανονικά στην ώρα του έφτασε Ραφήνα το πλοίο! 11 νταν με το ρολόι! Πού βρήκατε τις καθυστερήσεις?? Και μάλιστα έκανε και το βράδυ μια μικρή παράλλαξη προς το λιμάνι της Τήνου (μάλλον για να χαιρετήσει πάλι λόγω της Παναγίας όπως το πρωί??) κι ύστερα γκάζωσε στο μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της διαδρομής προς Ραφήνα με 23+ μίλια.  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ανοίγοντας το λεξικό στη λέξη ''συνέπεια'' έχει τη φώτο του Ιθάκαρου..........

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 21-06-13.                                                                                                              ithaki (2).jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Blue Star Ithaki στις 15/8 περνώντας σημαιοστολισμένο από την Τήνο σφυρίζοντας προς τιμη της Παναγίας. 
DSC05660.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Είχε τόσο κόσμο σήμερα και έφτασε Ραφήνα με 1ώρα καθυστέρηση?


Επειδή το σχόλιο σου με έβαλε σε σκέψεις διότι παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς τα τεκταινόμενα στη γραμμή το έψαξα εις βάθος και το βαπόρι όχι μόνο δεν είχε καθυστέρηση αλλά κατέπλευσε και νωρίτερα.Για όλα τα παραπάνω λοιπόν σε ρωτώ πώς αναφέρεις κάτι το οποίο δεν ισχύει.Απαντήσεις του τύπου ''μου είπαν'' , ''άκουσα'', ''νόμιζα'', το είδα σε όνειρο'' απλά είναι.....μην πω. Καλό λοιπόν θα ήτανε να μας εξηγήσεις για να μην δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις. Σε άλλη περίπτωση περνάμε πλέον στα εκ του πονηρού.........

----------


## citcoc

> Επειδή το σχόλιο σου με έβαλε σε σκέψεις διότι παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς τα τεκταινόμενα στη γραμμή το έψαξα εις βάθος και το βαπόρι όχι μόνο δεν είχε καθυστέρηση αλλά κατέπλευσε και νωρίτερα.Για όλα τα παραπάνω λοιπόν σε ρωτώ πώς αναφέρεις κάτι το οποίο δεν ισχύει.Απαντήσεις του τύπου ''μου είπαν'' , ''άκουσα'', ''νόμιζα'', το είδα σε όνειρο'' απλά είναι.....μην πω. Καλό λοιπόν θα ήτανε να μας εξηγήσεις για να μην δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις. Σε άλλη περίπτωση περνάμε πλέον στα εκ του πονηρού.........



Απλά είχα μπει στο AIS στις 12 ακριβώς και έβλεπα να κάνει ρεμέτζο στο λιμάνι και μου φάνηκε παράξενο γιατι ξέρω πόσο συνεπέστατο είναι το πλοίο αυτό! Μπορεί να είχε κολλήσει :/

----------


## proussos

> Απλά είχα μπει στο AIS στις 12 ακριβώς και έβλεπα να κάνει ρεμέτζο στο λιμάνι και μου φάνηκε παράξενο γιατι ξέρω πόσο συνεπέστατο είναι το πλοίο αυτό! Μπορεί να είχε κολλήσει :/


*Αν το AIS του πλοίου ακολουθεί τα ίχνη του 1 ώρα μετά , τότε το ITHAKI μάλλον ξεπερνάει σε ρυθμούς και τον Λούκυ Λουκ που είναι πιο γρήγορος κι από τη σκιά του...*

----------


## LOS

Συγκεκριμένα χθές το ΑΙS είχε γενικότερο πρόβλημα. Το Ιθάκη δεν έχει καθυστερήσει σχεδόν ποτέ πάντως. Το θέμα είναι πως έχει πάει συνολικά όλο το διάστημα σε αυτή τη γραμμή? Και δε μιλάω μόνο για τις μέρες αιχμής που όλα δουλεύουν. Και το θέμα είναι όχι μόνο τι κάνει μέχρι Μύκονο αλλά και πιο κάτω...γιατι μόνο με Μύκονο δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βγεί το πλοίο με τέτοιες τιμές.

----------


## aeroplanos

> Συγκεκριμένα χθές το ΑΙS είχε γενικότερο πρόβλημα. Το Ιθάκη δεν έχει καθυστερήσει σχεδόν ποτέ πάντως. Το θέμα είναι πως έχει πάει συνολικά όλο το διάστημα σε αυτή τη γραμμή? Και δε μιλάω μόνο για τις μέρες αιχμής που όλα δουλεύουν. Και το θέμα είναι όχι μόνο τι κάνει μέχρι Μύκονο αλλά και πιο κάτω...γιατι μόνο με Μύκονο δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βγεί το πλοίο με τέτοιες τιμές.


Και όμως, φαίνεται πως βγαίνει. Σε πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου διαπίστωσα ότι πολυς κόσμος μπήκε από Μυκονο για υπόλοιπες Κυκλαδες. Και στην επιστριφή εβγάλε πολυ κόσμο (κυρίως τουρίστες) στην Μυκονο που τους μάζεψε από Νάξο & Πάρο.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Συγκεκριμένα χθές το ΑΙS είχε γενικότερο πρόβλημα. Το Ιθάκη δεν έχει καθυστερήσει σχεδόν ποτέ πάντως. Το θέμα είναι πως έχει πάει συνολικά όλο το διάστημα σε αυτή τη γραμμή? Και δε μιλάω μόνο για τις μέρες αιχμής που όλα δουλεύουν. Και το θέμα είναι όχι μόνο τι κάνει μέχρι Μύκονο αλλά και πιο κάτω...γιατι μόνο με Μύκονο δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βγεί το πλοίο με τέτοιες τιμές.



Άρα από πηγή πληροφοριών που έχει ''γενικότερο πρόβλημα'' απλά δεν τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν καν. Οι ''ελικτικές'' σου ικανότητες πάντως είναι το ίδιο άριστες με του ''Ιθάκη''. Από την καθυστέρηση στις πληρότητες. Το βαπόρι μια χαρά πάει τηρουμένων των δύσκολων καιρών. Και άλλωστε το αξίζει.

----------


## diagoras

Το πλοιο πηγαινει περιφημα!Ειδικα στο κομματι Ραφηνα-Μυκονος,που ηταν και ο κυριος στοχος,αδειαζουν τα 3/4 του πλοιου!Επισης στην επιστροφη του απο Ιο το βαπορι αποβιβαζει παρα πολλους επιβατες στη Μυκονο απο τα ενδιαμεσα νησια!Η λεξη ''καθυστερηση'' για το βαπορι δεν υφισταται!

----------


## Eng

Ειναι ενα πλοιο που βγαζει το δρομολογιο με 21,5κομβους και η εταιρια εχει υπολογισει αφιξοαναχωρησεις με βασει αυτη τη ταχυτητα.
Ομως μιλαμε και για ενα πλοιο που μπορει αν/οταν χρειαστει να παει και 25κομβους...
Αρα το να ειχε καθυστεριση θα ηταν καθαρα αποφαση/εντολη της εταιριας...

----------


## LOS

> Άρα από πηγή πληροφοριών που έχει ''γενικότερο πρόβλημα'' απλά δεν τις λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν καν. Οι ''ελικτικές'' σου ικανότητες πάντως είναι το ίδιο άριστες με του ''Ιθάκη''. Από την καθυστέρηση στις πληρότητες. Το βαπόρι μια χαρά πάει τηρουμένων των δύσκολων καιρών. Και άλλωστε το αξίζει.


Φίλε ΑΡΗΣ, δε καταλαβαίνω τι υπονοείς. Γράφω πουθενα για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις ή κάτι άλλο του Ιθάκη? Για τις πληρότητες ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος έχει ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ, γιατι και εγώ γεμάτο το βλέπω αλλά αυτό είναι σχετικό.

----------


## capten4

Γεματο πηγαινε για κατω μετα τις 10 Ιουλιου,γεματες οι επιστροφες αυτες τις ημερες....επρεπε ομως να εχει μπει απο 15 Ιουνιου, η εστω του Α.Πνευματος....γιατι πηρε κανα δεκαημερο να το μαθει ο κοσμος.Δεν θα ηταν υπερβολη να  πουμε πως τις ημερες "αιχμης" ,μαλλον βγαινει "μικρο".....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Φίλε ΑΡΗΣ, δε καταλαβαίνω τι υπονοείς. Γράφω πουθενα για τυχόν καθυστερήσεις ή κάτι άλλο του Ιθάκη? Για τις πληρότητες ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος έχει ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ, γιατι και εγώ γεμάτο το βλέπω αλλά αυτό είναι σχετικό.


Προς θεού δεν υπονοώ κάτι. Απλά θίγω χαριτολογώντας το πέρασμα από την καθυστέρηση στις πληρότητες.

----------


## Dauntless01

Μια πρωινή του Ιθάκη, λίγο πριν την χθεσινή του αναχώρηση από την Ραφήνα...

----------


## fredy13

20130822_164804.jpg 23/8 στις 16:50 αφιξη στη Ναξο.Ολες οι αναχωρισεις του εκεινη την ημερα,οπως ακριβως αναγραφονται στο προγραμμα της εταιριας.

20130822_165751.jpgΚαι μια απο την ανοιχτη,στον κοσμο,βαρδιολα του πλοιου.Ετσι,για να βλεπεις την μανουβρα κατα την ωρα της δημιουργιας της!  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Μια πρωινή του Ιθάκη, λίγο πριν την χθεσινή του αναχώρηση από την Ραφήνα...


Ωραια χρωματα...Φαινονται τα αποτυπωματα των φινιστρινιων του γκαραζ που σφραγιστηκαν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Blue Star Ithaki στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας 6-7-2013

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9990LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άρον άρον φαίνεται ότι εγκαταλείπει το Blue Star Ithaki το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας (μάλλον η κίνηση αρχίζει να περιορίζεται μόνο στα Σαββατοκύριακα) έχοντας ως αποτέλεσμα να ολοκληρώνει τα καλοκαιρινά του δρομολόγια στις *8 Σεπτεμβρίου* αντί στις 15, όπως αρχικά είχε ανακοινωθεί απ' την εταιρεία! 
Έτσι απ' τις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου αναλαμβάνει δράση στη παλιά του γνώριμη γραμμή (Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος)!

----------


## Ilias 92

Πως τα πήγε λοιπόν φέτος το πλοίο? 
Οι άλλες εταιρείες της Ραφήνας δεν αντιδρούν που μπαίνει μόνο στο πικ της σεζόν??

----------


## LOS

Λογικό είναι φεύγει αφού η γραμμή που εξυπηρετούσε είναι αρκετά εποχιακή και μόνο για Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο. Πάντως απ'ότι άκουσα πήγε καλύτερα από πέρυσι που έκανε Α-Τ-Μ. 

Εδώ δεν αντέδρασε κανένας με το Πηνελόπη που έκανε και το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με τους υπόλοιπους και δούλεψε πάνω κάτω ίδιες μέρες με το Ιθάκη. Το Ιθάκη έκανε διαφορετικό δρομολόγιο σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα. Πάντως με τη Μύκονο δούλεψε πάρα πολύ καλά.

----------


## thanos75

> Πως τα πήγε λοιπόν φέτος το πλοίο? 
> Οι άλλες εταιρείες της Ραφήνας δεν αντιδρούν που μπαίνει μόνο στο πικ της σεζόν??


Φέτος "'επαιζε μπάλα" σε δική του γραμμή και όχι στην κλασσική ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο που δουλεύουν οι άλλες εταιρίες, επομένως δεν θα μπορούσαν να πουν και τίποτα.  Αξίζει πάντως να επισημανθεί πως  πέρσι ουδείς αντέδρασε όταν μπήκε κυριολεκτικά ως αρπακτή στη γραμμή ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 17-06-2013.                                                                                                           ithaki.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο σήμερα ξανά στην παλιά του γνώριμη γραμμή Πειαραιάς, Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και από 16 Σεπτέμβρη επιστρέφει στο παλιό του ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα με αναχώρηση στις 07:35 αντί στις 07:30 που έχει σήμερα, λόγω της αποχώρησης του πρωινού του ανταγωνιστή στη ζώνη Σύρου & Μυκόνου!

----------


## gpap2006

Επίσης απο 16/9 μειωνει λιγο ταχυτητα και θα φτανει Πειραια 20.00 αντι 19.45 που φτανει σημερα..

----------


## varth

Ταξιδεψα πριν μερικες μερες για Ιο,
BS2.jpg
στολιδι πραγματικο το βαπορι,πεντακαθαρο παντου.απλα παντου.
εξυπηρετικο κ φιλικο πληρωμα.
ωραιο κολπακι η προσβαση των επιβατων στις βαρδιολες
BS.jpgPhoto-0049.jpg

ανετο χωρις τριξιματα παρα το 6αρι-7αρι που ειχε.

μονο αρνητικο η τηγανιλα στο καταστρωμα του 6ου ντεκ απο το γνωστο ταχυφαγειο εσωτερικα.
οι τιμες στα κυλικεια/μπαρ ηταν τσουχτερες αλλα δεν το θεωρω αρνητικο καθως ''αμα'' θες ψωνιζεις...

----------


## manoubras 33

Στα γνωριμα καθηκοντα!
DSCN8247.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.  

Μ.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 28-9-2013 01.gif Μ.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 28-9-2013 02.gif Μ.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 28-9-2013 03.gif Μ.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 28-9-2013 04.gif Μ.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 28-9-2013 05.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι φαίνεται η Blue Star Ferries ζήλεψε τον προγραμματισμό της SeaJets κι έπραξε κι αυτή τα δέοντα!

Από *1/7/2014 - 7/9/2014* το *Blue Star Ithaki* στη γραμμή *Ραφήνα - Μύκονος - Πάρος - Νάξος - Ίος!!!
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Blue Star Ithaki στο λιμανι της Τηνου 20-10-2013

_HPIM9895.JPG
_Φωτογραφια Christina_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο σαν την φωτογραφο!

----------


## roussosf

ένα γλυκό τόνο το πρωι δίνει στο λιμάνι η μπουρού του "ΙΘΑΚΗ" σε συνεργασία με αυτή του "ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ" 
Κάθε πρωί κατά την αναχώρησή του και τις μέρες που είναι και ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ οι χαιρετούρες που ανταλλάσσονται από τις γέφυρες θυμίζουν άλλες εποχες. Τότε που τα βαπόρια σφύριζαν την αναχώρησή τους
Ετσι για να καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είμαστε σε λιμάνι

----------


## redhell

Σκίζοντας τα κύματα...

Σόρρυ αλλά τέτοιο βίντεο σε Ελληνικά νερά, με πρωταγωνιστή Ελληνικό βαπόρι είχα καιρό να δώ...

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...esa-sta-kimata

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη του cpt σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## ppgk2005

> Σκίζοντας τα κύματα...
> 
> Σόρρυ αλλά τέτοιο βίντεο σε Ελληνικά νερά, με πρωταγωνιστή Ελληνικό βαπόρι είχα καιρό να δώ...
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...esa-sta-kimata




και εδώ, με αναφορά πηγών (που η ζούγκλα ξέχασε, πάλι) και δήλωση πλοιάρχου
http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...ukonou-video-/

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εντυπωσιακο, ναυτικο, χειμωνιατικο βιντεο. Ωραια πραγματα αν και κουραστικα αν εισαι μεσα...

Τις λιγες φορες που εχω ζησει τετοιες καταστασεις απο Κισσαμο μεχρι Κυθηρα και βεβαια στο Καρπαθιο δεν θα τις ξεχασω ποτε. Για τους ναυτικους μας βεβαια ειναι ρουτινα, δυσκολη μεν, αλλα ρουτινα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο ο καιρος ηταν 8-9 δουλεμενος πολλες ωρες και σε μουγαζι με μεγαλο κυματισμο, λογικο ειναι να ανεβοκατεβαινει και να κοπαναει εντονα, αλλα βρε καλε μου ανθρωπε που ειδες τον κινδυνο;

----------


## zozef

Εγώ σαν μόνιμος κάτοικος νησιού δεν δέχομαι να  είμαι αποκλεισμένος από την υπόλοιπη χώρα λόγο απαγορευτικού απόπλου. Και απαιτώ να έχω τις ίδιες απολαβές με τους υπόλοιπους  Ελληνες
  Όπως είπε και ο πλοίαρχος οι κάτοικοι των νησιών έχουν εξοικειωθεί με τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Όποιος θέλει μπαίνει στο πλοίο και όποιος φοβάται να ταξιδέψει μένει έξω .Δεν έχω δει κανένα  πλοίαρχο να εξαναγκάζει τους επιβάτες  να μπουν μέσα στο πλοίο .Κάποιοι  άσχετοι  δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει νησί το χειμώνα και όχι μόνο. Θα αναφέρω το πιο απλό. Νοσοκομείο, και βάλτε το μυαλό σας να δουλέψει…………………

----------


## P@vlos

> Να  δούμε αν θα γινόταν κανένα ατύχημα τι θα δήλωνε μετά !!Τι θεωρείται δηλ  αυτό ηρωίσμός ???Δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε απόφαση ενος πλοιάρχου είναι και  σωστή να τό έχουμε και λίγο υπόψην μας ..Δεν πάει να πεί ότι επειδή  είναι καπετάνοοιοι ότι δε κάνουν λάθη και δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να τους  κρίνουμε.. τι παριστάνει τον ήρωα και το ξεκίνησε το πλοίο???τι θέλουν να θρηνήσουμε θύματα??Δε μπορούσε  να δέσει το καράβι μέχρι να κοπάσουν οι άνεμοι ?ανθρώπινες ζωές κουβαλάει ούτε  σκουπίδια αλλά  ούτε σίδερα!!


Λύθηκε το απαγορευτικό και έφυγε. Δηλαδή επειδή στο στενό πέρασε απο δύσκολο καιρό που όμως δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρος για 10 λεπτά όπως λέει και ο ίδιος ο καπετάνιος πρέπει να καθυστερήσει κι άλλο αρκετές ώρες το ήδη χαμένο δρομολόγιο? Δεν έκανε ηρωισμούς. Είχε άδεια και έφυγε...

----------


## LOS

Αυτό το σκηνικό πάντως είναι συνηθισμένο αρκετά ακόμα και μερικές μέρες μέσα στο καλοκαίρι...! Απλά τώρα βρέθηκε κάποιος να τραβήξει ένα βιντεάκι 2' με μερικές καλές βουτιές του Ιθάκη και ξαφνικα ανακαλύψαμε την Αμερική. Ούτε ηρωισμοί είναι ούτε τίποτα παραπάνω. Απλά είναι λίγο δυσάρεστο για μερικούς επιβάτες που εκ των προτέρων γνωρίζουν τι θα αντιμετωπίσουν και δε τους βάζει κανένας με το ζόρι μέσα.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

[QUOTE=opelmanos;517336]Να  δούμε αν θα γινόταν κανένα ατύχημα τι θα δήλωνε μετά !!Τι θεωρείται δηλ  αυτό ηρωίσμός ???Δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε απόφαση ενος πλοιάρχου είναι και  σωστή να τό έχουμε και λίγο υπόψην μας ..Δεν πάει να πεί ότι επειδή  είναι καπετάνοοιοι ότι δε κάνουν λάθη και δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να τους  κρίνουμε.. τι παριστάνει τον ήρωα και το ξεκίνησε το πλοίο???τι θέλουν να θρηνήσουμε θύματα??Δε μπορούσε  να δέσει το καράβι μέχρι να κοπάσουν οι άνεμοι ?ανθρώπινες ζωές κουβαλάει ούτε  σκουπίδια αλλά  ούτε σίδερα!![/QU

Το βαπόρι είχε άδεια απόπλου και ταξίδευε κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Τα βαπόρια χτίζονται για να ταξιδεύουν με δύσκολες συνθήκες και όχι με θάλασσες γιαούρτι. Και οι προδιαγραφές τους είναι για πολλά περισσότερα από ότι αντιμετώπισε το Ιθάκη που όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο και καλοτάξιδο. Για εμάς τους νησιώτες τα βαπόρια είναι η ζωή μας. Και ξέρουμε από θάλλασσες. Α και στη στεριά άμα βρέξει και χιονίσει ή έχει κανέναν παγετό να απαγορέυεται τελείως η κίνησις των οχημάτων και να ξανα επιτραπεί άμα πιάσει καλοκαίρι. Όποιος θέλει να μπει στο βαπόρι μπαινει άμα δεν ...δεν.... Και λόγω της ημέρας Χρόνια Πολλά στους ναυτικούς μας και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος να τους προστατεύει πάντα.

----------


## Giannis G.

Συγνωμη αλλα δεν εφυγε μονο το Ιθακη , εφυγε και το Παρος για Παροναξια.. επισης εκεινη την μερα γινοταν δικαστηρια στη Συρο οποτε ηταν μειζων θεμα να μεταφερθουν στην Συρο αποο ττην Αθηνα..

----------


## vagelis17

Χρονιά Πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα  και να έχουν γλύκες θάλασσες οι ναυτικοί μας .DSC_0059[1].jpg

----------


## owner

Χρόνια πολλά  και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους ,τους ναυτικούς .

----------


## φανούλα

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους ναυτικούς, να είναι καλοτάξιδοι, να μας ταξιδεύουν και να εξυπηρετούν τα νησιά μας!!
Χρόνια Πολλά και σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες!!
B.S.Ithaki, άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου σε μία ασυνήθιστη θέση, αφιερωμένη σε όλους!

DSC_2468.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Εργασίες συντήρησης σωστικών είχαμε χθες για το Ιθάκη

IMG_1754.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εργασίες συντήρησης σωστικών είχαμε χθες για το Ιθάκη
> 
> IMG_1754.JPG


Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα από την χειμωνιάτικη Σύρο!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rchGJnTQp4s

----------


## proussos

*Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στη Νάξο θα έχει σήμερα !
Ξεμπούκωμα μυρίζει...*

----------


## karavofanatikos

> *Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στη Νάξο θα έχει σήμερα !
> Ξεμπούκωμα μυρίζει...*


Μήπως ο λόγος είναι η έγκαιρη μεταφορά ναξιώτικων κρεάτων απ' το νησί στον Πειραιά ενόψει των Χριστουγέννων;;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Όποιος και να είναι ο λόγος το σίγουρο είναι ότι πράγματι το βαπόρι θα ανοίξει καλά όπως λέει και ο φίλος proussos παραπάνω.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες κυκλαδίτικης ιστοσελίδας το πλοίο πρόκειται να μετακομίσει στη γραμμή της Ραφήνας νωρίτερα απ' την 1η Ιουλίου.

----------


## gpap2006

Το λέει και ο καπτα-Βερβενιώτης σε συνέντευξη στην ομάδα του αρχιπελαγος.

----------


## Giannis G.

Σημερα στην Τηνο...
DSCN0448.jpgDSCN0458.jpgDSCN0466.jpgDSCN0490.jpg

----------


## zozef

Εχουμε καλα νεα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τo BLUE STAR ITHAKI θα είναι το πλοίο της BLUE STAR FERRIES, που καλείται μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα, να επεκτείνει το δρομολόγιο του και να εξυπηρετήσει τους κατοίκους της Σάμου και της Ικαρίας. Έτσι την Τρίτη 28/1 και το Σάββατο 1/2, το BLUE STAR ITHAKI θα ξεκινήσει από τον Πειραιά στις 7:35 το πρωί και μετά την Μύκονο, θα πιάσει στον Εύδηλο της Ικαρίας στις 16:15 το απόγευμα και στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου στις 17:35. H αναχώρηση του από το Καρλόβασι της Σάμου θα γίνει στις 9:45 το πρωί της επόμενης ημέρας και πιάνοντας στην σειρά τα λιμάνια της Ευδήλου(11:30),της Μυκόνου(14:15),της Τήνου(15:00) και της Σύρου(16:00) θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 20:00 το βράδυ.

----------


## roussosf

> Εχουμε καλα νεα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Τo BLUE STAR ITHAKI θα είναι το πλοίο της BLUE STAR FERRIES, που καλείται μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα, να επεκτείνει το δρομολόγιο του και να εξυπηρετήσει τους κατοίκους της Σάμου και της Ικαρίας. Έτσι την Τρίτη 28/1 και το Σάββατο 1/2, το BLUE STAR ITHAKI θα ξεκινήσει από τον Πειραιά στις 7:35 το πρωί και μετά την Μύκονο, θα πιάσει στον Εύδηλο της Ικαρίας στις 16:15 το απόγευμα και στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου στις 17:35. H αναχώρηση του από το Καρλόβασι της Σάμου θα γίνει στις 9:45 το πρωί της επόμενης ημέρας και πιάνοντας στην σειρά τα λιμάνια της Ευδήλου(11:30),της Μυκόνου(14:15),της Τήνου(15:00) και της Σύρου(16:00) θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 20:00 το βράδυ.


και την Τετάρτη 29/1 ποιο θα κάνει δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά?
μήπως το BS Paros?????????

----------


## karavofanatikos

> και την Τετάρτη 29/1 ποιο θα κάνει δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά?
> μήπως το BS Paros?????????


Έτσι ακριβώς! Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων την Τετάρτη η Σύρος θα εξυπηρετηθεί απ' το πρωινό της ΠαροΝαξίας. Την Κυριακή δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα καθώς, έτσι κι αλλιώς η εταιρεία ξεκινάει τις περικοπές στη ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονία (Σάββατο από τα νησιά και Κυριακή προς τα νησιά).

----------


## roussosf

και το ίδιο μάλλον θα γίνει και για το δρομολόγιο 28/1 από Συρο πρός Πειραιά μα το BS NAXOS το μεσημέρι ?

----------


## gpap2006

> και το ίδιο μάλλον θα γίνει και για το δρομολόγιο 28/1 από Συρο πρός Πειραιά μα το BS NAXOS το μεσημέρι ?


Ναι την Τρίτη από Σύρο θα φύγει το ΝΑΞΟΣ 12.15 για Πειραιά.

----------


## polykas

g@p (2).JPGg@p (1).JPGg@p (3).JPGg@p (5).JPGg@p (4).JPG  ΤΗΝΟΣ 25-1-2014

----------


## zamas

Xθεσινή φωτογραφια (1-2-2014) του Blue Star Ithaki στο νεο Λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου.
Χαρισμένη σε ολους τους φιλους το πλοιου.
DSC_0533.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152187Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152188Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152189Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152190Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152191  ΤΗΝΟΣ 25-1-2014


στο "μέσα" ....................για σιγουριά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtVWgEBc3tA

----------


## zamas

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtVWgEBc3tA


Μανωλακη ωραιο το video σου.
Απο την πρωτη αναχωρηση 29/01 ειναι γιατι στον μεγαλο μολο φαινομαι κ' εγω  :Tears Of Joy: 
73

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!!Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη και ο Αγιος Νικολαος στην Ερμουπολη!!

444.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!!Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη και ο Αγιος Νικολαος στην Ερμουπολη!!
> 
> 444.jpg


Καρτ-ποσταλική (με κάθε έννοια του όρου :Cocksure:  :Worked Till 5am: )...χίλια μπράβο φίλε μου

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα!!!!Μπλου Σταρ Ιθακη και ο Αγιος Νικολαος στην Ερμουπολη!!
> 
> 444.jpg


Eξαιρετική!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Nikos_V

----------


## leo85

Τι ακούγεται για το Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ ξέρει κανένας κάτι???????. :Apologetic:

----------


## capten4

Πολλα....καλου -κακου, βγαλτε το πολλες φωτο το καλοκαιρι....

----------


## Ilias 92

> Πολλα....καλου -κακου, βγαλτε το πολλες φωτο το καλοκαιρι....


Δεν ξέρω αγαπητέ φίλε capten4  τι σχέση έχεις με τις εταιρείες Golden/Blue Star Ferries, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά πλήρωσα 6 ΕΥΡΩ για να διαβάσω σε *περιοδικό* αυτά που εσύ έγραψες για το Ιθάκη σε άλλο φόρουμ (τι λέγαμε Βίκτωρα για τα έντυπα).

Για τους Καναδούς είχαμε διαβάσει ότι θα πάρουν το μισό μας επιβατικό στόλο πριν 2-3 χρόνια, εγώ να θυμίσω ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είναι *ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ* και έχει κάνει κατ΄ επανάληψη τεράστια λάθη τόσο με την υπόθεση των ταχύπλοων όσο και με τις πρόσφατες ακριβές ναυπηγήσει στην Γερμάνια. Άρα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν είναι και ειδικοί στα καράβια αφού πολλοί είναι τοπικοί πολιτευτές και όχι επαγγελματίες του χώρου.

Το εν λόγω πλοίο είναι αντιοικονομικό έχει παραπάνω κατανάλωση από τον Διαγόρα και είναι το μισό σε μέγεθος περίπου.

Τώρα για τις πωλήσεις που κάνουν οι υπάλληλοι στον όμιλο ATTICA μιας και αφεντικό δεν υπάρχει, αξίζει να αναφέρουμε την πώληση του ΣΦ6 με *συνολική ζημία ύψους 25 εκ. ευρώ και 5,5 εκ. λογιστική ζημία της χρήσης. Δηλαδή  πούλησαν φτηνά  και είχαν και ζημία!!
*
Από άποψη μεγεθών τα τρία αυτά καραβάκια  που εμπνεύστηκε ο *Μάκης Στρίντζης* (1+2 η BS μετά) είναι ιδανικά για την χώρα μας αλλά όχι και οικονομικά στα καύσιμα και ειδικά για τους καιρούς μας.


Υ.Γ. Τώρα βλέπω και τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες των φίλων πιο πίσω συγχαρητήρια σε όλους.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη στον Πειραιά...
DSC03198 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike naut..jpg

----------


## proussos

> Το εν λόγω πλοίο είναι αντιοικονομικό έχει παραπάνω κατανάλωση από τον Διαγόρα και είναι το μισό σε μέγεθος περίπου.
> 
> Τώρα για τις πωλήσεις που κάνουν οι υπάλληλοι στον όμιλο ATTICA μιας και αφεντικό δεν υπάρχει, αξίζει να αναφέρουμε την πώληση του ΣΦ6 με *συνολική ζημία ύψους 25 εκ. ευρώ και 5,5 εκ. λογιστική ζημία της χρήσης. Δηλαδή  πούλησαν φτηνά  και είχαν και ζημία!!
> *
> Από άποψη μεγεθών τα τρία αυτά καραβάκια  που εμπνεύστηκε ο *Μάκης Στρίντζης* (1+2 η BS μετά) είναι ιδανικά για την χώρα μας αλλά όχι και οικονομικά στα καύσιμα και ειδικά για τους καιρούς μας.


*Δύο πράγματα είναι σίγουρα...
1. Σε όποια κίνηση υπήρξε Περικλής Παναγόπουλος από πίσω , τίποτα δεν έγινε τυχαία.
2. Η Attica έχει αφεντικό...δεν πάει στον αυτόματο !*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Που στηριζετε ρε παιδια οτι το πλοιο ειναι αντιοικονομικό ;; Το συγκεκριμένο στους 19 κόμβους καίει λιγότερο από ότι καίει το σουπερφερρυ, ο κορνάρος και οι απόλλωνες στους 19 κόμβους..... !! Απλα οι 3 κομβοι παραπανω ειναι που το κανουν να καιει - οχι υπερβολικα βεβαια......*

----------


## speedrunner

Τα μικρά Blue Star είναι τα πλέον κατάλληλα σχεδόν για όλες τις γραμμές του Αιγαίου, αν αρχίσουν να φεύγουν και αυτά και να μένουν πίσω οι μαθουσάλες, δεν υπάρχει πλέον μέλλον στην ναυτιλία μας!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

> Τα μικρά Blue Star είναι τα πλέον κατάλληλα σχεδόν για όλες τις γραμμές του Αιγαίου, αν αρχίσουν να φεύγουν και αυτά και να μένουν πίσω οι μαθουσάλες, δεν υπάρχει πλέον μέλλον στην ναυτιλία μας!!!!


Αλήθεια είναι αυτό και ισχύει και για τα λίγο μεγαλύτερα (δηλος, πατμος, ν.μυκονος, ν.χιος)..Καλύτερα να φεύγουν οι γίγαντες παρά αυτά που πάνε παντού. Συγγνώμη για το off topic.

----------


## nikos_kos

και λεμε ότι το πουλαει.. ποιο βαπορι εχει να βαλει στη θεση του?? η θα αφησει τελειως τη γραμμη?? δεν μπορω να καταλαβω. εκτος αν θελει να παρει και ικαρια-σαμο και να βαλει κανενα δηλος το χειμωνα να κανει αυτό το δρομολογιο όπως τ εκανε ως εκτακτο το ιθακη πριν κανα μηνα..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ηλια μη μασας ευκολα την καραμελα, καινουριο-καιει-δεν ειναι οικονομικο κτλ... Τα μικρα Μπλου Σταρ για μενα εχουν ενα βασικο αρνητικο, τους χωρους τους, δηλαδη τις πολυ πυκνα τοποθετημενες θεσεις στα σαλονια τους, τις παρα πολλες αεροπορικες που ειναι επισης διατεταγμενες σε κοντινες αποστασεις και τη στενοτητα των διαδρομων-κλιμακοστασιων τους. Περα απο αυτο θεωρω οτι ειναι οικονομικα πλοια, σιγουρα οχι καραβολατρικα, βεβαιως θα θελαμε περισσοτερα καταστρωματα και αλλη σχεδιαση, αλλα θεωρω οτι ισως ειναι τα μονα νεοτευκτα που δεν ξεφυγαν πολυ απο τις πραγματικες αναγκες της ακτοπλοιας μας. Εχουν λογικο μεγεθος, γυρνανε σα σβουρες, προλαβαν τουλαχιστον μια καλη 7ετια (το Ιθακη 9ετια), δεν ειχαν υπερογκα κοστοβορα ναυπηγηση. 

Απο διαφορες πηγες εχω δει οτι εχουν δηλωμενη καταναλωση περιπου 72-74 τονους στους 24-24.2 κομβους, δηλαδη περιπου 3 τονους/ωρα . Αν θεωρησουμε οτι ισως οι μετρησεις ειναι λιγο αισιοδοξες τοτε αυτη η καταναλωση θα ισχυει για ταχυτητα περιπου 23.5 κομβων. Με προχειρους υπολογισμους στους 18 κομβους δυσκολα η καταναλωση θα ξεπερνα τον 1.5 τονο/ωρα τη στιγμη που στην ιδια ταχυτητα ενας Κορναρος ή ενας Αγιος Γεωργιος πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στον 1.7 τονο/ωρα. Μπορει τα παραπανω νουμερα να μην ειναι ακριβη αλλα δειχνουν οτι ακομα και αν δεν ειναι πιο οικονομικα ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι εχουν παρομοια καταναλωση με παλαιοτερα βαπορια αναλογου μεγεθους στην ιδια ταχυτητα...

Το μονο θεμα τους λοιπον ειναι οι δοσεις των δανειων τους, αλλα θεωρω οτι αυτες ειναι πολυ πιο λογικες απο των Μπλου Σταρ Δηλος-Πατμος.

----------


## Giannis G.

Αυτα τα βαπορακια μπαινουν παντου και τα θεωρω τα καταληλοτερα πλοια για Κυκλαδες, ολοι μας δεν θα θελαμε να φυγει κανενα αλλα δεν κανονιζουμε εμεις, οποτε ας το χαρουμε οσο περισσοτερο μπορουμε και αν μεινει εμεινε, αν φυγει εφυγε..

----------


## capten4

Η εταιρεια που το θελει (παιρνει ??) τωρα, δεν ειναι η ιδια που ενδιαφεροταν πριν 2 χρονια, απο ο,τι ξερω...

----------


## Apostolos

Όσο και να μας αρέσει με τα χρήματα της ενδεχόμενης πώλησης θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει αυτή η μεγάλη εταιρία και ίσως να δούμε και κάτι ποιό φρέσκο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kατα την γνωμη μου μαλλον πρεπει να φυγουν τα λιγοτερο εκμεταλευσιμα πλοια της και οχι τα 3δυμα πλοια εργατες της εταιρειας.Υπαρχει το HORIZON και τα DELOS & PATMOS, που σιγουρα δεν βγαζουν ουτε τους τοκους των δανειων τους

----------


## zozef

Ότι και να γίνει με το πλοίο ,αναμφισβητητα έχει γράψει μια μεγάλη ιστορία!!!!!!
Ας το χαρούμε όσο μπορούμε. 
Αντίγραφο από IMG_9803.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

To Ιθάκη για τη Σ-Τ-Μ είναι ότι ήταν το Ναϊάς ΙΙ και το Παναγία Τήνου. Κατάφερε επάξια να γράψει και να γράφει  ιστορία και να ταυτιστεί με τα ως άνω νησιά. Κρίμα αν φύγει, αλλά προφανώς οι της εταιρείας αρμόδιοι θα ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από εμάς στο αν πρέπει ή αν δεν πρέπει να πουληθεί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Blue Star Ithaki   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 2-3-2014 

_DSCN8654λεανδροσ.jpg

----------


## polykas

20140325_145155.JPG20140325_145202.JPG20140325_145256.JPG20140325_145909.JPG20140325_150105.JPGTHNOΣ 25 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2014.

----------


## ιθακη

Ωραίος ο Γιώργος με τις εορταστικές του φωτογραφίες

----------


## Cape P

το βλεπω αυριο βραδυ να ειναι δεμενο στο Καρλοβασι.

----------


## sg3

δεν αφηνει τη ραφηνα η blue star και να βαλει το ιθακη & το ναξος εναλλαξ για συρο-τηνο-μυκονο-ικαρια-φουρνους-σαμο

----------


## sylver23

Ημερομηνία
Αναχώρηση
Προορισμός
Εταιρεία
Πλοίο
Ώρα Αναχώρησης/ Άφιξης
Πληροφορίες/ Διαθεσιμότητα
Online Κράτηση

Σαβ, 29/03/2014
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ
BLUE STAR
BLUE STAR ΙΘΑΚΗ
07:30-15:50

N/A




openseas

----------


## rafina-lines

> *δεν αφηνει τη ραφηνα η blue star* και να βαλει το ιθακη & το ναξος εναλλαξ για συρο-τηνο-μυκονο-ικαρια-φουρνους-σαμο


Α, για σε παρακαλώ, φίλε μου, τώρα θα τσακωθούμε...   :Cool:

----------


## proussos

G0114676 (1).JPG G0206197.jpg

*Μερικές από τις λήψεις του ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΥ Γιώργου Στεφάνου από τη Σύρο...
Αν αναζητήσετε κι άλλες στο διαδίκτυο , θα εκπλαγείτε !!!
Η δεξιά λήψη είναι από την αναχώρηση του BLUE STAR ITHAKI στις 07/12/13 , την ημέρα που επέβαινε ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Αθηνών και πάσης Ελλάδος Ιερώνυμος Β'.*

----------


## capten4

> δεν αφηνει τη ραφηνα η blue star και να βαλει το ιθακη & το ναξος εναλλαξ για συρο-τηνο-μυκονο-ικαρια-φουρνους-σαμο


Η Blue δεν αφηνει φυσικα την Ραφηνα, τουλαχιστον οχι φετος...το Ιθακη, μπορει....

----------


## sylver23

> G0114676 (1).JPG G0206197.jpg
> 
> *Μερικές από τις λήψεις του ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΥ Γιώργου Στεφάνου από τη Σύρο...
> Αν αναζητήσετε κι άλλες στο διαδίκτυο , θα εκπλαγείτε !!!
> Η δεξιά λήψη είναι από την αναχώρηση του BLUE STAR ITHAKI στις 07/12/13 , την ημέρα που επέβαινε ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος Αθηνών και πάσης Ελλάδος Ιερώνυμος Β'.*


Πραγματικά εξαιρετικές!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο θα εκτελέσει απόψε το πλοίο λόγω της αυριανής απεργίας! Έτσι θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα στις 22:00 για Πάρο - Νάξο - Σαντορίνη με επιστροφή απ' τον Αθηνιό αύριο στις 15:00. Επίσης, το πλοίο απ' την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή και μέχρι τις 28/4 βγαίνει σε ακινησία για την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Blue Star Ithaki    αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 25-1-2014

_DSCN9467ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Blue Star  Ithaki   καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 30-3-2014

_DSCN8956ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN8958ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο μετά τις 12.00 τo πλοίο αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με προορισμό το Πέραμα για ακινησία του.

DSC_0901.JPG DSC_0910.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 22 έως τις 25 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του!

----------


## despo

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 22 έως τις 25 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του!


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρώτη φορά μπλε καράβι σε δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## ιθακη

σωστά!!!! Πρώτη φορά

----------


## samurai

Ευκαιρία για μια καλή επιθεώρηση και από τους ενδιαφερόμενους Καναδούς αγοραστες :Wink New:

----------


## Apostolos

Για πρώτη φορά σήμερα είδα Blue Star στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος!

----------


## ιθακη

Στιγμιότυπο από τον δεξαμενισμό του εδώ

----------


## roussosf

30/4 κάνει το καθιερωμένο δρομολόγιο??????????????

----------


## gpap2006

Ξεκινά Τρίτη 29/4.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στον Πειραιά ένα βράδυ...
anevike forum Naut.DSC03248 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σήμερα ήταν με τον καταπέλτη προς την Ακτή Κονδύλη, σχεδόν πλαγιοδετημένο (λίγα μέτρα από τον ντόκο) παράλληλα με τον σταθμό του ΗΣΑΠ. Σκέφτηκα μήπως ήταν γιά τα σωστικά κ εν συνέχεια να το άνοιξαν λίγο αλλά με τα έργα του μετρό έχει στενέψει ο χώρος γιά τις νταλίκες. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει τρίτο βαπόρι στα Λεμονάδικα,νομίζω γιά το μήκος του ΒSI δεν τίθεται θέμα.

----------


## superfast vi

Πλαγιοδετημενο στα λεμοναδικα κ καποια μετρα ανοιχτα απ τον ντοκο σε μια ασυνηθιστη θεση!Γνωριζει καποιος προς τι αυτη η αλλαγη?

20140502_223650.jpg 20140502_223819.jpg 20140502_223832.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Πάμε να το δούμε στην πρωτόγνωρη θέση του, από άλλες γωνίες, απόγευμα

IMG_6168.JPG IMG_6172.JPG
Και βραδάκι
BLUE_STAR_ITHAKI.jpg BLUE_STAR_ITHAKI (1).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλαγιοδετημενο στα λεμοναδικα κ καποια μετρα ανοιχτα απ τον ντοκο σε μια ασυνηθιστη θεση!Γνωριζει καποιος προς τι αυτη η αλλαγη?
> 
> 20140502_223650.jpg 20140502_223819.jpg 20140502_223832.jpg


 Mάλλον έχει να κάνει με τα έργα του μετρό,πρόσεξε τα 2 άσπρα πλαστικά εμπόδια στη θέση που έπεφτε προγουμένως ο καταπέλτης.
Πρόκειται γιά μόνιμα έργα κ έχουν χτιστεί τοιχία με κιγκλιδώματα κ ρείθρα πεζοδρομίου αφού η παραλιακή λεωφόρος (Ακτή Ποσειδώνος/Καλλιμασιώτη) θα μπαίνει γιά λίγο μέσα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## superfast vi

εγω βασικα ακουσα πριν μερικες μερες κ μια αλλη αποψη.ακουσα οτι ο ντοκος στα λεμοναδικα που πεφτουν τα τρια blue star καποια στιγμη οτι θα παψει να χρησιμοποιειται λογω του μετρο κ οτι τα πλοια που πεφτουν εκει σημερα θα μεταφερθουν προς Ε1 μερια..κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο δεν το γνωριζω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> εγω βασικα ακουσα πριν μερικες μερες κ μια αλλη αποψη.ακουσα οτι ο ντοκος στα λεμοναδικα που πεφτουν τα τρια blue star καποια στιγμη οτι θα παψει να χρησιμοποιειται λογω του μετρο κ οτι τα πλοια που πεφτουν εκει σημερα θα μεταφερθουν προς Ε1 μερια..κατα ποσο ισχυει αυτο δεν το γνωριζω


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα παραμείνει φήμες διότι έτσι όπως διαμορφώνεται το έργο δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον λόγο να αχρηστευθούν δύο θέσεις πλοίων,είτε γιά ΒS είτε γιά ΗS, στην πλεονεκτικότερη θέση του λιμανιού από συγκοινωνιακής άποψης.

----------


## roussosf

ξέρεις τι είναι να κατεβαίνεις από το ν ηλεκτρικο και να βλέπεις μπροστά σου το λογότυπο"BLUE STAR FERRIES"
να βγαζει μάτια..................
ενώ παλιά τι έβλεπες ?  δυό-τρείς πρύμες ιδιες...... :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:  :Single Eye: 
περα απο την πλακα μπορεί να είναι και για λογους κίνησης ενόψη καλοκαιριου ,γιατι σε εκείνο το σημείο έχει στενέψει πολύ

----------


## ιθακη

> ξέρεις τι είναι να κατεβαίνεις από το ν ηλεκτρικο και να βλέπεις μπροστά σου το λογότυπο"BLUE STAR FERRIES"
> να βγαζει μάτια..................
> ενώ παλιά τι έβλεπες ?  δυό-τρείς πρύμες ιδιες......
> περα απο την πλακα μπορεί να είναι και για λογους κίνησης ενόψη καλοκαιριου ,*γιατι σε εκείνο το σημείο έχει στενέψει πολύ*


Kι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω, μιας και το έτερο που διανυχτερεύει Πειραιά, δένει στην άλλη γωνία στα λεμονάδικα και αποβιοβάζει με άνεση, μιας και από πίσω σε εκείνο το σημείο δεν εκτελούντε έργα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αν και είχε υπάρξει ως φήμη πως το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του απ' τη Ραφήνα νωρίτερα απ' την αρχική ανακοινωθείσα ημερομηνία (1η Ιουλίου) τώρα καταχωρήθηκε κι επίσημα στο site της εταιρείας με έναρξη την Παρασκευή 27 Ιουνίου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα παραμείνει φήμες διότι έτσι όπως διαμορφώνεται το έργο δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον λόγο να αχρηστευθούν δύο θέσεις πλοίων,είτε γιά ΒS είτε γιά ΗS, στην πλεονεκτικότερη θέση του λιμανιού από συγκοινωνιακής άποψης.


Ήδη έβαλαν καινούργια αίθουσα αναμονής απέναντι από την πρύμη του BS DELOS σε αντικατάσταση εκείνης που αποξηλώνεται λόγω των έργων.Να είναι ένδειξη ότι τα βαπόρια θα μείνουν στα λεμονάδικα;

----------


## roussosf

> Ήδη έβαλαν καινούργια αίθουσα αναμονής απέναντι από την πρύμη του BS DELOS σε αντικατάσταση εκείνης που αποξηλώνεται λόγω των έργων.Να είναι ένδειξη ότι τα βαπόρια θα μείνουν στα λεμονάδικα;


Οπως κοιτάμε από την πεζογέφυρα την θάλασσα η θέση που έδενε το ΙΘΑΚΗ (γωνια) και η διπλανη προς αριστερα το θεωρώ απίθανο να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθούν .Ετσι όπως είναι τώρα ούτε .......smart δεν στριβει
πόσο μάλλον οι νταλίκες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα εντυπωσιακοτατο βιντεο με το Ιθακη σε πρωτο πλανο σε μια εντυπωσιακη μανουβρα



http://www.koinignomi.gr/news/psyhag...ermoypoli.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως κοιτάμε από την πεζογέφυρα την θάλασσα η θέση που έδενε το ΙΘΑΚΗ (γωνια) και η διπλανη προς αριστερα το θεωρώ απίθανο να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθούν .Ετσι όπως είναι τώρα ούτε .......smart δεν στριβει
> πόσο μάλλον οι νταλίκες.


 Συμβαίνει να είμαι καθημερινά εκεί από τις 7 η ώρα  κ οι νταλίκες γυρίζουν θαυμάσια. Εκείνη που αχρηστεύθηκε είναι η μεσαία θέση που κάνει μόνο γιά καμιά απεργία ή απαγορευτικό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ενα εντυπωσιακοτατο βιντεο με το Ιθακη σε πρωτο πλανο σε μια εντυπωσιακη μανουβρα
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koinignomi.gr/news/psyhag...ermoypoli.html


_ Πραγματικα  υπεροχο το βιντεακι  αλλα και   πανεμορφη  η πιρουετα του Blue Star Ithaki!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Blue Star Ithaki ο πρωινος αποπλους  απο το μεγαλο λιμανι σημερα 14-5-2014

_DSCN8961ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Blue Star Ithaki       καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια 12-5-2014

_DSCN8676ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια για άπειρους λόγους είναι το " ΙΘΑΚΗ " ξεκινώντας απο το διο το καράβι μέχρι και τους φιλόξενους εργαζομένους του . Στα πλαίσια λοιπόν της ομάδας στο facebook για την Blue star Ferries κάναμε ένα μικρό βιντεάκι κατα το ποίο ο Καπεταν Ηλίας είχε χαιρετισμούς με τον Καπετάνιο του BLUE HORIZON και μας έκανε το βιντεάκι μας ακόμα πιο όμορφο .



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9au5Sdpa0A0

----------


## nikos_kos

Το πλοι στα πρωτα χρονια του ειχε παραθυρα στη μεση κατω από τα σαλονια?

----------


## ιθακη

oh yes..... και δεν ήταν η μόνη διαφορά..... εκτός τον στρογγυλών παραθύρων στο άνω γκαράζ, 5 στο σύνολο στην κάθε πλευρά, είχε και ποιό κοντή τζιμινιέρα και τα πρύμια καταστρώματα ήταν ξεσκέπαστα και χωρίς τζάμια στο πλάι

Εδώ μια φωτό για το πώς είχε σχεδιαστεί το H/S/F Ιθάκη
image001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το πλοι στα πρωτα χρονια του ειχε παραθυρα στη μεση κατω από τα σαλονια?


_Toν Ιουλιο του 2000 στο λιμανι της Συρου
_Blue Star Ithaki at Syros July 2000.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Βlue Star Ithaki*
28/05/2014

DSC_0027.jpg

----------


## nikos_kos

> _Toν Ιουλιο του 2000 στο λιμανι της Συρου
> _Blue Star Ithaki at Syros July 2000.jpg


και γιατι εγιναν ο αλλαγες?

----------


## roussosf

> και γιατι εγιναν ο αλλαγες?


Τα ανοίγματα του γκαραζ έκλεισαν γιατι τα οχήματα γεμίζανε αλάτι απο την θάλασσα
ηταν έτοιμα να τα ψήσεις στην σχαρα :05.18 Flustered: 
περ'ιπου για τον ιδιο λόγο έκλεισε με τζαμια και σκεπάστηκε πρυμα το καταστρωμα
το καλοκαίρι δεν μπορούσες να κατσεις , με τα μελτέμια και όχι μόνο ,γινόσουν μουσκεμα απο τις θαλασσιες
το δε χειμώνα "εμπαζε" απο γύρο γύρο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> περ'ιπου για τον ιδιο λόγο έκλεισε με τζαμια και σκεπάστηκε πρυμα το καταστρωμα


Eκεί που το κλείσανε κ το σκεπάσανε πρύμα,το καλοκαίρι είναι σκέτο θερμοκήπιο με τον ήλιο,δεν υποφέρεται.Γενικά το καράβι πάσχει από εξωτερικούς χώρους.Θα μπορούσαν να επιτρέψουν στον κόσμο στο επάνω ντεκ ένα κομμάτι πρύμα από το άλμπουρο κ πλώρα από την τσιμινιέρα.Όμως δεν νομίζω ότι γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα στην εταιρεία αυτή.

----------


## roussosf

εχεις δικιο 
εκει πρεπει να βρουνε τροπο να κανει "ρευμα" ο αερας
αλλα και στο SF II που πρωτοεφαρμοστηκε τα ιδια ειναι ισως λιγο καλυτερα
αμα μια ωρα στη Μυκονο το βαράει ο ηλιος κανει την λαμαρινα "τηγανι"

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IMG_3538.JPG

To βαπορι εχει βελτιωθει οσο περισσοτερο μπορουσε τα τελευταια χρονια , οσον αφορα τους μεσα και τους εξω χωρους ,που η delta marin δεν υπολογισε σωστα με την βορειο ευρωπαικη νοοτροπεια.Πιστευω οτι στο εσωτερικο το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι ο χαμενος χωρος για τα πλωρια κλιμακοστασια,που ηταν σχεδιασμενα για το βαθυ της ιθακης και οτι οι τουαλετες και αλλοι χωροι ειναι στις παντες,χανοντας παραθυρα & φως και οχι στο κεντρο.Το βαπορι εχει καθιερωθει στην γραμμη και γραφει την δικη του ιστορια με φοβερο συριανο καπετανιο και πλεον σε παραμονη στην γραμμη Σ-Τ-Μ κοντευει να φτασει το Παναγια Τηνου και το Ναιας ΙΙ.Μακαρι να κατσει μονιμα στην γραμμη και να μην κανει το blue star balaki σε ραφηνα και αλλου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως  στις περατζάδες στο μισό περίπου πρέπει να γίνει σκεπαστό ώστε να μπορεί να κάτσει κόσμος που δεν χωράει ή δεν θέλει πρύμα στο "θερμοκήπιο";
Πάντως από τα μικρά ΒS δεν είναι ούτε το ωραιότερο (το αντίθετο)  αλλά κ σαν πρώτο ούτε το καλύτερο.

----------


## roussosf

Μηπως πρέπει να γινει ποιο μικρό το σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης?..........................
εξωτερικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις παρεμβάσεις γιατί αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά του στο ταξίδι και στα ρεμετζα με καιρο.
δημιουργεις επιφάνειες που με τους αέρηδες θα σου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα 
τουλάχιστον εγω αυτό καταλαβαίνω με την απλή λογική
ενας που γνωρίζει περισσότερα περί ναυπηγικής ισως μπορεί να μας πει κατι παραπάνω

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα!!! Προσωπικά από τα τρία μικρά BLUESTARάκια, το ΙΘΑΚΗ μ'αρέσει περισσότερο. Ο λόγος είναι ακριβώς αυτοί οι πλαϊνοί διάδρομοι μέχρι τις βαρδιόλες, στοιχείο που λείπει τελείως από τα άλλα δύο ή έστω είναι πολύ πιο περιορισμένο. Στα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ με τις καμπίνες που μπήκαν εκεί πίσω από τη γέφυρα τα βαπόρια χάνουν πολύ στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα. Επιπλέον αυτός ο πρόσθετος χώρος που υπάρχει στο sun deck των δύο νεότερων, είναι μεν καλός για πρόσθετους επιβάτες, δίνει το πλεονέκτημα δημιουργίας ενός ακόμη ανοιχτού καταστρώματος σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου ανάμεσα σ'αυτόν και στη γέφυρα, προσωπικά όμως όποτε χρησιμοποίησα τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ κατά διαβολεμένη ατυχία υπήρχαν αλυσίδες εκεί και απαγορευόταν η πρόσβαση. Οπότε έμεναν ελάχιστα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα για να φχαριστηθούμε θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Γι'αυτό το ΙΘΑΚΗ πάντα παραμένει το αγαπημένο μου από τα τρία μικρά.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> εξωτερικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις παρεμβάσεις γιατί αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά του στο ταξίδι και στα ρεμετζα με καιρο.
> δημιουργεις επιφάνειες που με τους αέρηδες θα σου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα 
> τουλάχιστον εγω αυτό καταλαβαίνω με την απλή λογική


 Ήδη  παρεμβάσεις έχουν γίνει από τα πρώτα χρόνια του βαποριού. Γι' αυτό είπα στο μισό περίπου αλλά  με πλεξιγκλάς όχι λαμαρίνα. Δεν νομίζω να έχει διαφορά αλλά σωστά να μας πουν οι ειδικοί.

----------


## thanos75

> Καλημέρα!!! Προσωπικά από τα τρία μικρά BLUESTARάκια, το ΙΘΑΚΗ μ'αρέσει περισσότερο. Ο λόγος είναι ακριβώς αυτοί οι πλαϊνοί διάδρομοι μέχρι τις βαρδιόλες, στοιχείο που λείπει τελείως από τα άλλα δύο ή έστω είναι πολύ πιο περιορισμένο. Στα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ με τις καμπίνες που μπήκαν εκεί πίσω από τη γέφυρα τα βαπόρια χάνουν πολύ στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα. Επιπλέον αυτός ο πρόσθετος χώρος που υπάρχει στο sun deck των δύο νεότερων, είναι μεν καλός για πρόσθετους επιβάτες, δίνει το πλεονέκτημα δημιουργίας ενός ακόμη ανοιχτού καταστρώματος σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου ανάμεσα σ'αυτόν και στη γέφυρα, προσωπικά όμως όποτε χρησιμοποίησα τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ κατά διαβολεμένη ατυχία υπήρχαν αλυσίδες εκεί και απαγορευόταν η πρόσβαση. Οπότε έμεναν ελάχιστα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα για να φχαριστηθούμε θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Γι'αυτό το ΙΘΑΚΗ πάντα παραμένει το αγαπημένο μου από τα τρία μικρά.


Καλημέρα ¶ρη μου...όντως διαβολεμένη ατυχία αυτό που λες, διότι γενικά νομίζω πως τον ανοίγουν αυτό τον πρόσθετο χώρο.  Δύο φορές που έχω ταξιδέψει με το ΠΑΡΟΣ και δύο με το ΝΑΞΟΣ, ήταν ανοιχτός και καθόμουν κατά κύριο λόγο εκεί.  Ευχαριστιέσαι πραγματικά ταξίδι εκεί

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επιπλέον αυτός ο πρόσθετος χώρος που υπάρχει στο sun deck των δύο νεότερων, είναι μεν καλός για πρόσθετους επιβάτες, δίνει το πλεονέκτημα δημιουργίας ενός ακόμη ανοιχτού καταστρώματος σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου ανάμεσα σ'αυτόν και στη γέφυρα, προσωπικά όμως όποτε χρησιμοποίησα τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ κατά διαβολεμένη ατυχία υπήρχαν αλυσίδες εκεί και απαγορευόταν η πρόσβαση. Οπότε έμεναν ελάχιστα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα για να φχαριστηθούμε θαλασσινό ταξίδι.


 Kαλημέρα, αυτός ο χώρος είναι γιά το ελικόπτερο (winch only) κ είναι ακριβώς πίσω από το γέφυρα γι' αυτό συνήθως απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση αν κ έχω δει κάποιες φορές στο ένα να επιτρέπεται κ στο άλλο όχι. Ο χώρος με τους ανεμοθώρακες ακριβώς μετά έχει καλή θέα κ αερίζεται. Γιά να ευχαριατηθούμε πραγματικά θασλασσινό ταξίδι, άλλα είναι τα καράβια. Όμως περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα :Fat:  :Fat: ,

----------


## proussos

> Καλημέρα!!! Προσωπικά από τα τρία μικρά BLUESTARάκια, το ΙΘΑΚΗ μ'αρέσει περισσότερο. Ο λόγος είναι ακριβώς αυτοί οι πλαϊνοί διάδρομοι μέχρι τις βαρδιόλες, στοιχείο που λείπει τελείως από τα άλλα δύο ή έστω είναι πολύ πιο περιορισμένο. Στα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ με τις καμπίνες που μπήκαν εκεί πίσω από τη γέφυρα τα βαπόρια χάνουν πολύ στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα. Επιπλέον αυτός ο πρόσθετος χώρος που υπάρχει στο sun deck των δύο νεότερων, είναι μεν καλός για πρόσθετους επιβάτες, δίνει το πλεονέκτημα δημιουργίας ενός ακόμη ανοιχτού καταστρώματος σε όλο το πλάτος του πλοίου ανάμεσα σ'αυτόν και στη γέφυρα, προσωπικά όμως όποτε χρησιμοποίησα τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ κατά διαβολεμένη ατυχία υπήρχαν αλυσίδες εκεί και απαγορευόταν η πρόσβαση. Οπότε έμεναν ελάχιστα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα για να φχαριστηθούμε θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Γι'αυτό το ΙΘΑΚΗ πάντα παραμένει το αγαπημένο μου από τα τρία μικρά.


*Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ΠΟΤΕ και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ επιβάτης δεν είναι ικανοποιημένος...
Το ένα μας βρωμάει , το άλλο μας ξινίζει !
Οι ίδιοι που θέλουν ανοιχτά καταστρώματα , είναι αυτοί που ρίχνουν τα σταυροκάντηλα όταν με τα μελτέμια "σκονίζει"...και τότε είναι αναγκασμένοι να καθίσουν στους εσωτερικούς χώρους...κι αν έχει 1000+ άτομα...
Οι άλλοι πάλι που θέλουν προστασία από τις καιρικές συνθήκες , είναι αυτοί που ρίχνουν "ευχές" στον Αίολο και στον Ποσειδώνα που δεν φύσηξε...*

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας με την χθεσινή απογευματινή  άφιξη του πλοίου στη Σύρο.
IMG_0025ΝΑ.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Από τη χτεσινή αφιξη στον Πειραιά

DSC_4552_1.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για Πάρο θα πραγματοποιήσει το πλοίο την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή στις 9 το βράδυ με σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει τους εκδρομείς του τριημέρου.

----------


## citcoc

Ακούγεται ότι το πλοίο το πολύ για 10 μέρες ακόμα θα εμφανίζεται στα Ελληνικά Λιμάνια... Ενδέχεται να πουλήθηκε?

----------


## roussosf

> Ακούγεται ότι το πλοίο το πολύ για 10 μέρες ακόμα θα εμφανίζεται στα Ελληνικά Λιμάνια... Ενδέχεται να πουλήθηκε?


λες να πουλήθηκε η Ανατολική Αττική?????????????????
τωρα που αλλαξαμε και Δημάρχους......................

----------


## zozef

Καλού-κακού  τραβήξτε καμιά φωτογραφία γιατί μάλλον ίσα-ίσα προλαβαίνετε                                   Καλημέρα και καλό σαββατοκυριακο.

----------


## roussosf

εχεις ακούσει το τραγούδι που λέει 
....την πρώτη αγάπη δεν την ξεχνώ.......
το Ιθάκη δεν ξεχνιέται 
είναι το πρώτο ΝΤ πλοίο της Ραφήνας
όταν ο Πειραιάς ειχε για τις Κυκλάδες κατι ....κάτσε καλά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....με ενα απο τα κατσε καλα,Εξπρες Ποσειδων ,λιγους μηνες μετα το ναυαγιο του Εξπρες Σαμινα, ειχαν ερθει σε πορεια συγκρουσης και ειχε γινει θεμα στις TV,

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν η φήμη βγήκε από το Αρχπλγς όλα συνηγορούν ότι θέλουν ένα ακόμα τζαπακλέ ταξιδάκι εεεε…… με συγχωρείται καραβολατρικό αφιέρωμα στο Ιθάκη.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αν η φήμη βγήκε από το Αρχπλγς όλα συνηγορούν ότι θέλουν εάν ακόμα τζαπακλέ ταξιδάκι εεεε…… με συγχωρείται καραβολατρικό αφιέρωμα στο Ιθάκη.


*Λααααααϊκ !!!!

Η φημη παντως δε βγηκε από το αρχι-πελαγος , αλλα από κάποιa που έγραψε ενα ποστ στο facebook σε 5-10 γκρουπ οτι το πλοιο σταματα 24 του μηνα και οτι εχει <<λιγοτερες απο 10 εμφανισεις στα ελληνικα λιμανια>>  ( ειπε ομως και τονισε οτι προκειται για ΦΗΜΗ οποτε δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη) και ολοι μετα το εκαναν σημαία -  <<πουληθηκε το ιθακη>> σαν σιγουρο γεγονος , ενω η κοπελα ειχε γραψει << φημες λενε ..... >>  κλπ κλπ. Υποθέτω ότι το ειπε αυτό επειδή απλως το πλοίο εχει τα ανεκτελεστα δρομολογια από 24 ως 27 του μηνα - που βγηκε εκτάκτως η ακινησία - θεωρησε οτι πουληθηκε το πλοιο και σταματα οριστικα δρομολογια μαλλον , υποθεση κανω....... 

Ξερετε παντως , δεν αναφερομαι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα αλλά γενικα, η ανοησια ειναι κολλητική, και μια βλακεια μπορει να διαδοθεί σε βαθμό που δε μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί , καποτε γυρω στο 2011 για πείραμα είχα γράψει ότι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ αγοραστηκε από τη ΣΑΟΣ σε καποιο καραβολατρικο group στο fb και υπηρχαν μετα ανθρωποι που το <<πουλουσαν>> στα αλλα group και στα διαφορα καραβολατρικα forum επι 1-2 εβδομαδες σαν σιγουρο γεγονός !!!!  ( εγω ακομη γελαω.....) 

Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ακουγονται τετοιες φημες, θυμηθείτε το καλοκαίρι του 11 την πώληση του ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ στο Λεφάκη, θυμηθείτε το καλοκαίρι του 12 την πώληση του superfast xii στην Κίνα , θυμηθείτε το καλοκαίρι του 13 την πώληση του νησος ροδος στη balearia κλπ κλπ.......
*

----------


## Ilias 92

Μα μόνο μέσα στο 2014 Γιώργο έχει πουληθεί 3 φορές ήδη. Και το 2013 άλλες 5 φορές. Εδώ είχα γράψει την πρωταπριλιά για πώληση του Πάτμος και στο ΣΦ γράψαμε ότι ο Σαββίδης πήρε το Ιεράπετρα και αμέσως τα γράψαμε και τα δυο διάφοροι στο ΦΒ. 
Νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για παιδάκια που δεν έχουν να κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο και παίζουν με φήμες.

Το 1/3 των σελίδων του παρόντος τόπικ είναι σχόλια για πιθανές του πωλήσεις.

Ακόμα περιμένουμε να έρθουν οι Ινδοί, οι Δανοί, οι Καναδοί, Ο Ευγενίδης, οι Στεφάνου, οι Καναδοί από την άλλη μεριά, ο Παναγιωτάτης, οι Τούρκοι, οι Ολλανδοί, ο Αγούδημος και πολλοί πολλοί άλλοι να πάρουν ενα καραβάκι που δεν έχει σταματήσει ούτε μια μέρα να δουλεύει για την εταιρεία που το έφτιαξε.

Χειρότεροι βέβαια είναι όλοι αυτοί που μετά το παίζουν ειδικοί, με το εγώ ξέρω αλλά δεν σας λέω, δεν μπορώ και αλλά τέτοια μισόλογα.

Τέλος πάντων από εμένα είναι ελεύθερο να πουληθεί, το έχω βγάλει πολλές φωτό. :Single Eye: 

Χτες περιμένοντας αρόδο το Insignia να βγεί, το έπαιρνε και λίγο ο αέρας εδώ που τα λέμε.
P6202517.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οί φήμες αυτήν την φορά είναι πιο έντονες από κάθε άλλη φορά .Αναφέρουν ότι σύντομα θ αποχωρήσει αντικατάσταση με Blue Star Naxos και Νήσος Μύκονος από Πειραιά .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H Πηνελοπη Α εμεινε χωρις μνηστηρες και τους πηρε το Ιθακη το πιο wanna be φερρυ της ακτοπλοιας....ελπιζω να προλαβω καμια βολτα

----------


## roussosf

> Οί φήμες αυτήν την φορά είναι πιο έντονες από κάθε άλλη φορά .Αναφέρουν ότι σύντομα θ αποχωρήσει αντικατάσταση με Blue Star Naxos και Νήσος Μύκονος από Πειραιά .


λες να ηταν προφητικό με το post 1283 στο topic της HSW

----------


## capten4

Την Πεμπτη θα ξερουμε....

----------


## kalypso

χθεσινή απογευματινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά
ithaki.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Απ΄ ότι φαίνεται δεν πωλείται το Ιθάκη, αλλά άλλο μπλε...
Λένε (εγώ δεν φέρω ευθύνη) πως η δουλειά έκλεισε χτες έπεσαν υπογραφές και τυπική προκαταβολή και θα φύγει μετά την σεζόν.
Βγάζεται φωτό τώρα που τα έχουμε εδώ!

Χτεσινή συνάντηση με το Neptune Dynamis.
P6233637.jpg
Υ.Γ αυτό στην φωτό λέγεται κροσάρισμα η μόνο όταν διασταυρώνονται?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χτεσινή συνάντηση με το Neptune Dynamis.
> P6233637.jpg
> Υ.Γ αυτό στην φωτό λέγεται κροσάρισμα η μόνο όταν διασταυρώνονται?


Όταν διασταυρώνονται, από το cross. Eπίσης κροσάρω πχ τον Ατλαντικό δλδ διασχίζω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία πάντως, μάλλον για κροσάρισμα θα πρέπει να μιλάμε. Εντάξει, σίγουρα τα πλοία δεν είναι σε γωνία 90 μοιρών (cross - σταυρός) αλλά ούτε και σε παράλληλη πορεία. Γύρω στις 45 μοίρες πρέπει να βρίσκονται, και λίγο μετά (αν συνέχισαν έτσι) θα πρέπει λογικά να διασταυρώθηκαν.

----------


## bluestar1

[QUOTE=Ilias 92;532455]Απ΄ ότι φαίνεται δεν πωλείται το Ιθάκη, αλλά άλλο μπλε...
Λένε (εγώ δεν φέρω ευθύνη) πως η δουλειά έκλεισε χτες έπεσαν υπογραφές και τυπική προκαταβολή και θα φύγει μετά την σεζόν.
Βγάζεται φωτό τώρα που τα έχουμε εδώ!

να υποθεσουμε απο τα μεγαλα 1 και 2 ??? 
α!! ειναι και το ορα'ι'ζον ....

----------


## leo85

Γιατί το Ιθάκη είναι δεμένο από εχθές στην Ε1.

Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 23-6-2014 01.gif

----------


## roussosf

πάντως απο το πρωι παει συνεφο η διαφήμηση στους σταθμούς για το δρομολόγιο της Ραφήνας.............
και όχι οποιοδήποτε ...μπλε 
αλλα το BS Ithaki

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Ιθάκη μένει.  Δευτέρα 15/9/14  -1 πλοίο η ακτοπλοΐα μας, ποιο φεύγει δεν μπορώ να πω....

----------


## left13

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το μόνο πλοίο που σταματάει περίπου τότε είναι το Δήλος....

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 23-06-14.P1010813.jpgP1010814.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Απόψε φαίνεται να προσεγγίζει εκτάκτως σε Τήνο και ¶νδρο , λόγω της βλάβης του SUPERFERRY II.*

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

Έφτασε Ραφήνα μόλις τώρα . Αύριο πρωι τι γίνεται ; 
Θα περάσει ανδρό και Τήνο  .

----------


## Giannis G.

Και ο καπτα Δημητρης μας αποζημιωσε οσους κατεβηκαμε στο λιμάνι της Τηνου να το δουμε με μια υπεροχη αριστερη μανουβρα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI στις 07-06-2011 μόλις έχει βγει απο τον Πειραιά. Άλλο ένα ταξίδι ......μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 84 07-06-2011.jpg

----------


## maria korre

29-7-2014, άφιξη στη Νάξο. Ο Σκοπελίτης περιμένει τους επιβάτες του με προορισμό τις Μικρές Κυκλάδες.

29-7-2014.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 27-06-14P1010853.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Και από ψηλά...P1010789.jpgP1010790.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Και από ψηλά...P1010789.jpgP1010790.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## maria korre

Απόγευμα στη Νάξο, με τον ήλιο κόντρα...

naxos 31-7-2014.jpg

----------


## maria korre

8-8 2014 αφήνοντας πίσω τη Νάξο.

DSC02697.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 27-06-14P1010854.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Yπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξαναδούμε στην Ικαροσαμία?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μύκονος 27-06-14P1010854.jpg


Φίλε μου αυτή η πλατφόρμα που φαίνεται στο βάθος αριστερά........τι είναι???? 
Έχω ξανά ρωτήσει σε άλλο θέμα και δεν απάντησαν.

----------


## DeepBlue

Δεν γνωρίζω.Μου έκανε κι εμένα εντύπωση αλλά τελικά δεν ρώτησα.Πάντως το 2013 δεν υπήρχε.Δεν ξέρω μήπως έχει κάποια σχέση με το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ που είναι εκεί κοντά.

----------


## seajets

Για κοιτάξτε τι έχει κάνει ο Νορβηγός από ΄δω: :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: !

http://www.scratchmodel.com/Ithaki.html

----------


## nickosps

Ανήμερα της Παναγίας, ο cpt. Η. Βερβενιώτης, θέλοντας να τιμήσει αυτή τη σπουδαία γιορτή, παρέκλινε ελαφρώς της πορείας του και πέρασε ακριβώς έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου σφυρίζοντας αρκετές φορές, αποδίδοντας με τον δικό του τρόπο φόρο τιμής στη Μεγαλόχαρη.
SAM_0046.jpgSAM_0049.jpgSAM_0050.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μετα τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισε ο φιλος  nickosps ας δουμε  μερικες ακομη απο την ιδια ημερα η οποια ηταν γεματη απο συγκινηση και θρησκευτικη κατανυξη.  

15-8-2014 στην ροτα για την Μυκονο  ο Καπτα Ηλιας κρατωντας την παραδοση με  το  Blue Star Ithaki  σημαιοστολισμενο και γιορτινο αποδιδει χαιρετισμο στην Μεγαλοχαρη!!! 

_DSCN9587ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9591ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9594ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ όμορφες φωτό του φίλου Λέανδρου. Στη Νο3 διακρίνεται η Φ/Γ ΕΛΛΗ (ιστορικώτατο όνομα γιά τον Ελληνισμό :Pride: ) στην οποία έλαχε φέτος να τιμήσει την Μεγαλόχαρη κ την επέτειο της βύθισης του ομώνυμου Κ/Δ.

----------


## nickosps

Φ/Γ Έλλη, Τήνος 15/8/2014
SAM_0051.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους T.S.S Apollon, Βίκτωρ Χιώτη και όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Υπεροχη    φωτογραφια  πανεμορφη και η Φρεγατα μας!!! 
 Ευχαριστουμε φιλε nickosps!!!_

----------


## Ferdinard

Ορίστε και οι ανάλογες φωτογραφίες από το Δεκαπενταύγουστο του 2013:

DX 134.jpgDX 135.jpgDX 136.jpgDX 138.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φ/Γ Έλλη, Τήνος 15/8/2014
> SAM_0051.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους T.S.S Apollon, Βίκτωρ Χιώτη και όλους τους φίλους.


Eυχαριστούμε γιά την ΕΛΛΗ μας που εγώ προσωπικά όταν την γνώρισα του Αγ.Νικολάου το 81 ήταν του "κουτιού".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ορίστε και οι ανάλογες φωτογραφίες από το Δεκαπενταύγουστο του 2013:
> 
> DX 134.jpgDX 135.jpgDX 136.jpgDX 138.jpg


1η ΤΠΚ ΛΑΣΚΟΣ προς τιμήν  του γενναίου κυβερνήτη του Υ/Β ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ 3η Φ/Γ ΥΔΡΑ προς τιμήν εννοείται της νήσου που τόσα συνεισέφερε στον Αγώνα της Ανεξαρτησίας αλλά κ προς τιμήν το Α/Τ ΥΔΡΑ που ηρωικά απωλέσθηκε στις  Λαγούσες το 1941.
Ξέρετε κάτι,πολλά ναυτικά στον κόσμο βγάζουν αδιάφορα ονόματα γιατί οι χώρες τους δεν έχουν ιστορία.Το δικό μας Ναυτικό δεν ανήκει σε αυτά.

----------


## express adonis

πριν απο μια ωρα το πλοιο χαιρετησε την ραφηνα με σφυριγματα και 360 στροφη μια φοβερη εικονα....συντομα και φωτογραφιες..μια ακομα σεζον εφτασε στο τελος της.blue star ithaki καλη συνεχεια τον χειμωνα απο πειραια μερια και του χρονου σε περιμενουμε παλι...

----------


## SteliosK

> πριν απο μια ωρα το πλοιο χαιρετησε την ραφηνα με σφυριγματα και 360 στροφη μια φοβερη εικονα....συντομα και φωτογραφιες..μια ακομα σεζον εφτασε στο τελος της.blue star ithaki καλη συνεχεια τον χειμωνα απο πειραια μερια και του χρονου σε περιμενουμε παλι...


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση express adonis, για να δούμε και φωτογραφίες  :Smile:

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Αυλαία για το Blue Star Ithaki στη Ραφήνα*

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλή συνέχεια, BS ITHAKI, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για άλλη μια σεζόν, σε περιμένουμε του χρόνου, ελπίζουμε να μας έρθεις... γιατί πολλά ακούγονται κι ελπίζουμε να μην ισχύουν.  :Smile:

----------


## DeepBlue

Σύρος 18-06-14.P1010708.jpgP1010710.jpg

----------


## kalypso

χθεσινοβραδυνή ξεκούραση μετά την άφιξη στην Ε1
DSC_10610.jpg

----------


## leo85

Και μια πρωινή kalypso, πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου.

Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 9-9-2014.gif

9-9-2014

----------


## DOMUS

http://www.plektani.gr/2014/09/4_49.html
Πολυ καλο!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου το Blue Star Ithaki για Σύρο -Τήνο - Μύκονο*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K...η πώληση σε Καναδούς που τόσο πολύ ακούγεται τελευταία;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Blue Star Ithaki δεμένο σήμερα το πρωί στα Ροδίτικα με ανοιχτό το bow visor!

DSCN4791.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μία από εμένα Νεκτάριε, επίσης σημερινή, επίσης στην ίδια θέση, αλλά επιπλέον με τοποθετημένο το ......καινούργιο του φουγάρο !!!

IMG_0181.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/09/2014_

----------


## rafina-lines

> με ανοιχτό το bow visor!


Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε μας για τη σπάνια φώτο. Συλλεκτική πραγματικά! Μόνο που το ΙΘΑΚΗ δεν έχει bow visor. Clamp shells έχει στην πλώρη.  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε μας για τη σπάνια φώτο. Συλλεκτική πραγματικά! Μόνο που το ΙΘΑΚΗ δεν έχει bow visor. Clamp shells έχει στην πλώρη.


Eίναι clam shell :Fat: . Γιά να δούμε μέχρι πότε θα το έχουμε εδώ  διότι τις προάλλες το Lloyd's List έγραφε ότι ήταν να πέσουν οι υπογραφές με τους Καναδούς. :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γω αυτό έχω ακούσει φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ από φίλο που έχει πάρε-δώσε με την εταιρεία. Για να δούμε τι ....θα δούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Παντελή, η πηγή είναι έγκυρη,εκτός κ αν χαλάσει η δουλειά στο παρατσάκ.
Εκεί που ( αν ) θα παει όμως, θέλει γερή μετασκευή.

----------


## citcoc

Το θέμα είναι σχεδόν τελειωμένο πια και προς τα τέλη του χρόνου θα φύγει για Καναδά! Η τιμή πώλησης είναι 40εκατ. CAD dollars ( περίπου 28,5 εκατ Euro)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θέμα είναι σχεδόν τελειωμένο πια και προς τα τέλη του χρόνου θα φύγει για Καναδά! Η τιμή πώλησης είναι 40εκατ. CAD dollars ( περίπου 28,5 εκατ Euro)


Mα αυτό λέμε κ είναι θέμα χρόνου παράδοσης να δούμε ανακατατάξεις στα δρομολόγια της εταιρείας.

----------


## capten4

Ειναι οριστικο και τελη Οκτωβριου μας αφηνει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειναι οριστικο και τελη Οκτωβριου μας αφηνει


Oπότε τι προβλέψεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Επανενεργοποίηση του BS DELOS στη γραμμή του πχ με 5 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα την χαμηλή σαιζόν κ ξανά πάλι ένα από τα μικρά Σ-Τ-Μ;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Blue Star Ithaki by night στον Πειραιά.
DSC03247 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - ανέαβκε Φόρουμ Ναυτιλία.γρ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βlue Star Ithaki χθες στην ομορφη Μυκονο

DSCN2536.jpg

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Η εταιρεία το δηλώνει στο site στα δρομολόγια του 2015 μέχρι τον Mάρτιο για Σύρο,Τήνο και Μύκονο

----------


## DeepBlue

Ας το δούμε στην Μύκονο τον Ιούνιο και μακάρι να είναι και του χρόνου εδώ...                          P1010788.jpgP1010918.jpg

----------


## capten4

Τα δρομολογια δεν σημαινουν τιποτα...Δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναγραψουμε  τα ιδια....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τα δρομολογια δεν σημαινουν τιποτα...Δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναγραψουμε  τα ιδια....


Eτσι ειναι, να δουμε με ποιο βαπορι

----------


## giorgos....

Σε λίγο καιρό μας αφήνει και αυτό..
Blue Star Ithaki.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Σε λίγο καιρό μας αφήνει και αυτό..
> Blue Star Ithaki.jpg


κρίμα,εκανα να το συμπαθήσω αρκετά χρονια,μας πήγαινε στον αγαπημένο τόπο,την πανέμορφη Σύρο μας. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το αυριανό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για Σύρο, Τήνο & Μύκονο θα εκτελεστεί εκτάκτως απ' το Blue Star Πάτμος!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχει να κάνει με την παράδοση στους Καναδούς σύντομα;

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλό ταξίδι...P1010852.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Λόγω καταγωγής απ την Αρχοντισσα των Κυκλάδων, πάντα ειχα μεγάλο δέσιμο με τα καράβια της γραμμής.

ΙΘΑΚΙ 4.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

*Λέω να κανω ενα ταξιδάκι μέχρι την Σύρο Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη. Θα προλαβω? 
*Το καραβι είχε πριν περιπου 4 χρονια αναπόσβεστη αξία 30,5 εκ.
Ειναι μακράν το πιο αναλογικά κερδοφόρο πλοιο του ομίλου ΑΤΤΙΚΑ το βοηθάει σε αυτο και η γραμμή του αλλά και η απουσία συμβατικού ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE STAR ITHAKI.......27-07-2011 στις 06.35 π.μ έχοντας ευθυγραμμιστεί για να μπει στον Πειραιά.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 129 27-07-2011.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Blue Star Ithaki, αυτό είναι το νέο σου σπίτι;;*

Λένε πως όταν φεύγεις για τα ξένα, το κάνεις για μια καλύτερη τύχη. Αυτό  ισχύει για τους ανθρώπους.. Τα πλοία δυστυχώς δεν έχουν επιλογή.. Έτσι  και το Blue Star Ithaki,...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να το δούμε μετασκευασμένο διότι σίγουρα χρειάζεται προσαρμογή γιά τα καινούργια του ταξίδια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος 25 Οκτωβρίου 2014
Στην σκέψη μου θα είναι πάντα ένα Συριανό βαπόρι. Kαπτα Ηλία ευχαριστούμε, να είστε πάντα καλά, όπως επίσης όλους τους ανθρώπους που περάσαν από την γέφυρα του πλοίου, και φυσικά το φιλικό και εξυπηρετικό πλήρωμα!
Πάντα καλοτάξιδο, Blue Star Ithaki Eυχαριστούμε για όλα!
DSCN18041.jpg DSCN18112.jpg DSCN18753.jpg DSCN19074.jpg
*PART 1*

----------


## manoubras 33

*PART 2*
DSCN19105.jpg DSCN19136.jpg DSCN19177.jpg DSCN19488.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Συγκινητικές στιγμές.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημαιοστολισμένο και πιστεύω η μπουρού του θα χάλαγε τον κόσμο, για να χαιρετήσει τον κόσμο που το αγάπησε.
Αλλά και η ψαρόβαρκες και τα καΐκια ανταπέδωσαν τον ανάλογο χαιρετισμό και μπράβο τους.
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33 για αυτές τις σπάνιες στιγμές που μας χάρισες. 
Καλά ταξίδια Blue Star Ithaki.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα πολυ, υπεροχες και συγκινητικες...

Ο καπτεν του Ναυτιλια θα βλεπει απο ψηλα το νησι του και το βαπορι που τοσα χρονια τον πηγαινε στην γενετειρα του. Πως τα φερνει η μοιρα εφυγε ο καπτεν, φευγει και το βαπορι της Συρας...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιάννη! Πραγματικά αισθάνομαι τυχερός που πρόλαβα να ταξιδέψω μαζί του έστω και μια φορά!

_Blue Star Ithaki..... Οι παλιές αγάπες πάνε στον Παράδεισο!_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να πει κανείς...... Καταπληκτικές, μοναδικές εικόνες. Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## zozef

Σήμερα ο Συριανός λαός έδειξε την αμέριστη αγάπη του στον Καπετάν Ηλία στους αξιωματικούς και στο υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα .Καλά ταξίδια να έχουν όλοι,εδώ είναι έξω από την Βάρη στη Σύρο σήμερα το απόγευμα πριν το μεγάλο αντίο!!!!!!!!!
IMG_1476NA.JPGIMG_1480NA.JPGIMG_1479NA.JPG

----------


## pappous

http://youtu.be/qUiFvGhw9sI




http://youtu.be/5BSdh52ygbI

----------


## andria salamis

Καλά Ταξίδια,καλές θάλασσες σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
παρεα με giorgos....ευχαριστώ για το τρίποδο.

DSC_2113.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αντιο Blue Star Ithaki....

DSCN2950.JPGDSCN3007.JPGDSCN3012.JPG

 το πληρωμα, ο καπτα Ηλιας, και ο κοσμος που σε αγαπησε πολυ σε αποχαιρετουν....
Τελικα δεν μονο το Παναγια Τηνου το Γεωργιος Εξπρες το Σαπφω που ειχαν ψυχη, γιατι αυτη την φτιαχνει το πληρωμα που αγαπαει πραγματικα το πλοιο του και το Ιθακη ηταν τυχερο ,το πληρωμα και ο καπτα Ηλιας του που το ανεδειξε πολυ τα τελευταια χρονια το αγαπησαν πραγματικα....

----------


## Takerman

Αν και δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, με το βίντεο από κάτω βούρκωσα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufxpJrAGGgQ#t=212

----------


## Nautilia News

*Blue Star Ithaki μας.. Έτσι θα σε θυμόμαστε..*Πειραιάς 25 Οκτωβρίου 2014. Τελευταία άφιξη του Blue Star Ithaki στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Μια ημέρα  με βαρύ κλίμα και στο πλοίο και στα νησιά που πέρασε. Αναμνηστικές

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ομίλου Attica για την πώληση του Ιθάκη*

----------


## basilis.m

> Αν και δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, με το βίντεο από κάτω βούρκωσα.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufxpJrAGGgQ#t=212


Δεν ειναι μονο λαμαρινες!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα και βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες τα πλοία. Όπως δεν είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες τα αυτοκίνητα που οδηγήσαμε, μόνο τσιμέντο τα σπίτια που μεγαλώσαμε και ζήσαμε, μόνο κύτταρα οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε και μας αγαπάν, μόνο χαρτί και γράμματα τα ποιήματα και τα βιβλία. Παντού και πάντα υπάρχει η ψυχή και το συναίσθημα, και αλίμονο μας αν εξετάζαμε και κρίναμε τα πάντα μόνο από την καθαρά υλική τους υπόσταση.

----------


## basilis.m

> Μα και βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες τα πλοία. Όπως δεν είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες τα αυτοκίνητα που οδηγήσαμε, μόνο τσιμέντο τα σπίτια που μεγαλώσαμε και ζήσαμε, μόνο κύτταρα οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε και μας αγαπάν, μόνο χαρτί και γράμματα τα ποιήματα και τα βιβλία. Παντού και πάντα υπάρχει η ψυχή και το συναίσθημα, και αλίμονο μας αν εξετάζαμε και κρίναμε τα πάντα μόνο από την καθαρά υλική τους υπόσταση.


συμφωνω απολυτα

----------


## thanos75

> Μα και βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες τα πλοία. Όπως δεν είναι μόνο λαμαρίνες τα αυτοκίνητα που οδηγήσαμε, μόνο τσιμέντο τα σπίτια που μεγαλώσαμε και ζήσαμε, μόνο κύτταρα οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε και μας αγαπάν, μόνο χαρτί και γράμματα τα ποιήματα και τα βιβλία. Παντού και πάντα υπάρχει η ψυχή και το συναίσθημα, και αλίμονο μας αν εξετάζαμε και κρίναμε τα πάντα μόνο από την καθαρά υλική τους υπόσταση.


Και η ψυχή δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από τους ανθρώπους που υπηρετούν επί χρόνια σε ένα συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, τη συνέπεια του πλοίου, και το σινιάλο του που βλέπει επί τόσα χρόνια ο νησιώτης στο λιμάνι του και τον συνδέει με τον έξω κόσμο, ακόμα και με δύσκολες συνθήκες.  Όταν το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο επί 14 χρόνια περίπου εξυπηρετεί με τέτοια συνέπεια τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή (με 2 μικροαπιστίες τα τελευταία 2 καλοκαίρια :Fat: ), πως είναι δυνατόν να μην αποκτήσει ψυχή και να μην αγαπηθεί από τους κατοίκους της Σϋρου, της Τήνου και της Μυκόνου?  Πιστεύω πως όλοι μας εδώ μέσα γίναμε καραβολάτρες βλέποντας σκαριά όπως ήταν οι ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΕΣ, το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, ή μεγάλα αρχοντικά καράβια όπως το ΣΑΠΦΩ, τα παλιά της ΔΑΝΕ, κλπ.  Σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι από εμάς μπορεί να θεωρούσαμε το ΙΘΑΚΗ και τα ξαδερφάκια του μπαουλάκια μπροστά στη χάρη και τη φινέτσα βαποριών άλλης εποχής.  Αποδεικνύεται όμως πως και τα νεότευκτα μπαουλάκια μπορούν και έχουν ΨΥΧΑΡΑ, μέσα από τη συνέπεια που επιδεικνύουν στο διάβα του χρόνου.  Το αποχαιρετώ λοιπόν και εγώ με τη σειρά μου (ήθελα να κάνω ένα τελευταίο ταξίδι μαζί του, αλλά δυστυχώς ένα σοβαρό οικογενειακό θέμα δεν μου το επέτρεψε), και μακάρι να αγαπηθεί το ίδιο και στα καινούρια του λημέρια :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης Λεανδρος βλεποντας   τον τελευταιο αποπλου του Blue Star Ithaki απο το λιμανι του νησιου του,     συγκινησιακα φορτισμενος   με δακρυα  στα ματια αποχαιρετησε το αγαπημενο του πλοιο,   ψελλιζοντας δε του ευχηθηκε     "καλοταξιδο   ο Αι Νικολας να ειναι παντα στην πλωρη σου  κι'εκει που πας να σ'αγαπησουν οσο   σ'αγαπησαμε εμεις...!!!"_ 

DSCN9824ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9845ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9847ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Αφαιρέθηκε σήμερα και από τη λίστα του στόλου στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας...

----------


## dionisos

Απο χθες το βραδυ σταματησε να εκπεμπει και το AIS. Δυστυχως τελοσ εποχης για το πλοιο BLUE STAR ITHAKI. Θα το ξαναδουμε παλι στο AIS με το νςεο του ονομα.

----------


## tinos1970

μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιο θα είναι το καινούριο του όνομα?

----------


## jnc

Απο κάποιες φήμες που σιγά σιγά επιβεβαιώνονται το BS Ithaki ναι αγοράσθηκε απο την Καναδική κυβέρνηση αλλά λέγεται οτι απο πίσω ειναι συγκεκριμένα το Καναδικό Κονσόρτιουμ του Αστακού που κοντρολάρεται απο το κυβερνητικό Department of fisheries and ocean.

To πλοίο θα μεταφέρει φορτηγά ψυγεία με αστακούς...!!! Οδικώς η απόστασ η  απο το Digby στο St. John's ειναι ανω των 400 μιλίων (ανω των 8 ωρών) ενώ με το πλοίο περίπου 2 1/2 ώρες δρόμος 

Ακούγεται τρελό αλλά ο "δρόμος" του πλοίου και τα reefer points στο γκαράζ το καθιστούν ιδανικό.  Βέβαια η γραμμή St. John - Digby δεν θα περιλαμβάνει μόνο τα αστακοψυγεία καθώς ειναι γραμμή με αρκετη εμπορική και μή κίνηση όλο τον χρόνο 

Εν αναμονή του νέου ονόματος και επιβεβαίωσης του ανωτέρω...

----------


## ppgk2005

Το βασικότερο νομίζω είνια να μάθουμε πότε θα φύγει από τον Πειραιά για να προλάβουμε να το δούμε αλλη μια φορά

----------


## andria salamis

> Το βασικότερο νομίζω είνια να μάθουμε πότε θα φύγει από τον Πειραιά για να προλάβουμε να το δούμε αλλη μια φορά


πληροφορία που είχα μέσα ,απο το καράβι στης 26-10 ελεγε για αναχώρηση,μετα της 6-11,με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## giorgos....

jnc καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην οικογένεια του nautilia.gr. Πολύ  σωστό αυτό που γράφεις, άλλωστε είχε δημοσιευθεί από τις 24 Οκτωβρίου  στο portal του nautilia.gr.
*Blue Star Ithaki, αυτό είναι το νέο σου σπίτι;;*

----------


## leo85

Τη Δευτέρα 3-11-14 και σήμερα 5-11-14 με τα σινιάλα της και χωρίς ..... :Apologetic: 

Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 3-11-2014 01.gif Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 3-11-2014 02.gif Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 5-11-2014 01.gif Β.Σ.ΙΘΑΚΗ 5-11-2014 02.gif

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Παραδόθηκε και επίσημα σήμερα στην Καναδική κυβέρνηση, ενώ πλέον έχει υψωθεί η σημαία του Καναδά και της νέας του εταιρίας.




> http://www.bluestarferries.gr/site/c...tid=2843&loc=1

----------


## ιθακη

Σωστά, πλέον το βαπόρι δεν είναι Ελληνικό δυστυχώς....

Πλέον και επίσημα είναι Καναδέζα

IMG_8051.JPG

και όλα τα γνωστά μας σύμβολα που εδώ και 14 χρόνια φορούσε είναι παρελθόν....

ex Blue star Ithaki.jpg IMG_8033a.JPG

Υ.Γ Βέβαια τα χαραγμένα γράμματα του, πάντα θα μαρτυρούν την ιστορία του (ειδικά τα χαράγματα της πατρικής του εταιρείας στα πλάγια)

----------


## dionisos

To PRINCESS OF ACADIA αποκατεστησε την βλαβη και κατευθυνεται προς το ST. JOHN για να ξεκινησει παλι δρομολογια περιμενοντας το ΙΘΑΚΗ για να το αντικαταστησει. Δεν ξερω αν κανω σωστα που το αναφερω αλλα πλεον μπηκε στην ζωη μας μιας και θα παρακολουθουμε την πορεια του ΙΘΑΚΗ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υ.Γ Βέβαια τα χαραγμένα γράμματα του, πάντα θα μαρτυρούν την ιστορία του (ειδικά τα χαράγματα της πατρικής του εταιρείας στα πλάγια)


Πολλές εταιρείες τα τροχίζουν κ δεν φαίνεται τίποτα ή σχεδόν τίποτα.
Όπως κ να'ναι, ζούμε συγκινητικές στιγμές :Apologetic:  :Apologetic: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To PRINCESS OF ACADIA αποκατεστησε την βλαβη και κατευθυνεται προς το ST. JOHN για να ξεκινησει παλι δρομολογια περιμενοντας το ΙΘΑΚΗ για να το αντικαταστησει. Δεν ξερω αν κανω σωστα που το αναφερω αλλα πλεον μπηκε στην ζωη μας μιας και θα παρακολουθουμε την πορεια του ΙΘΑΚΗ.


 Kαλά κάνεις κ το αναφέρεις αλλά το πρώην πλέον BSI θέλει μετασκευή γιά να δουλέψει εκεί :Fat: .

----------


## dionisos

> Kαλά κάνεις κ το αναφέρεις αλλά το πρώην πλέον BSI θέλει μετασκευή γιά να δουλέψει εκεί.


Πολυ σωστα γιατι πρεπει να ακολουθησει τον Καναδικο Νηογνωμονα και προβλεπεται να ξεκινησει δρομολογια το 2015.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ σωστα γιατι πρεπει να ακολουθησει τον Καναδικο Νηογνωμονα και προβλεπεται να ξεκινησει δρομολογια το 2015.


Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά προσαρμογή του ξενοδοχειακού στις εκεί απαιτήσεις.Εκεί έχει παλίρροια,άρα ο ντόκος θα έχει linkspan οπότε αντικατάσταση του καταπέλτη με θύρα.Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει κ ice class ;;
ΥΓ:Σίγουρα κ οι επιβάτες κατ'ευθείαν επάνω με ράμπα από την πάντα. Αυτά που ξέρουμε εδώ ανακατεμένος ο κόσμος με τα αμάξια,σε τέτοιες χώρες δεν ισχύουν...

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα το πλοιο ειναι στο ΑΙΣ μετο ονομα blue star ithaki. Μαλλον κανει δοκιμαστικο με τουσ νεους. Τι ευτυχια να βλεπεις παλι αυτο το ονομα στο ΑΙΣ να σκιζει τα νερα του αργοσαρωνικου

----------


## ιθακη

Αν δεν κανω λαθος σημερα θα μεθορμησει Πέραμα.

----------


## emmanouil

Με 8.7 δρομο  εξω απο την Αιγινα

----------


## superfast vi

Στο περαμα γινονται κ οι τελευταιες εργασιες πριν αποχωρησει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζουμε πότε θα αποπλεύσει;

----------


## ιθακη

Επειδή το CANADA2014 που ειναι το προσωρινό του ονομα πρέπει να κοσμει κιόλας το παραπέτα της πλώρης, μηπως να μετονομάζουμε κι εμείς το topic

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Επειδή το CANADA2014 που ειναι το προσωρινό του ονομα πρέπει να κοσμει κιόλας το παραπέτα της πλώρης, μηπως να μετονομάζουμε κι εμείς το topic


Και στο AIS εκπέμπει πλέον ως CANADA2014.

----------


## andria salamis

Να το δούμε και σε μια φώτο στο πέραμα. 

DSC_2632.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Να το δούμε και σε μια φώτο στο πέραμα. 
> 
> DSC_2632.JPG


στα παραθυρα του καθρέφτη εχουν βάλει λαμαρίνες?

----------


## andria salamis

> στα παραθυρα του καθρέφτη εχουν βάλει λαμαρίνες?


Ναι φίλε μου για λόγους ασφάλειας,ετσι πιστεύω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με όλο το zoom και με πολλά εμπόδια μπροστά του, δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο. Το νέο του όνομα έστω και προσωρινό, που είναι γραμμένο στη πρύμη του.  
Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει δέσει.

CANADA 2014 03 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλημέρα και καλό τους ταξίδι!!!!

----------


## Takerman

Αναφορά καναδέζικου site με καλά λόγια για το Ιθάκη. Στο τέλος αναφέρει για τις συγκινητικές στιγμές του τελευταίου ταξιδιού του και παραπέμπει στο γνωστό μας βίντεο.
Επίσης γράφει ότι οι τοπικές αρχές πρότειναν στο ΥΕΝ του Καναδά να γίνει διαγωνισμός για το όνομα του πλοίου.

http://www.digbycourier.ca/News/Regi...er-crossings/1

----------


## superfast vi

> Ναι φίλε μου για λόγους ασφάλειας,ετσι πιστεύω.


Λογικα για ασφαλεια λογω ατλαντικου πρεπει να τοποθετηθηκαν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λογικα για ασφαλεια λογω ατλαντικου πρεπει να τοποθετηθηκαν


Πάντα έτσι γίνεται σε τέτοια βαπόρια.

----------


## dionisos

> Λογικα για ασφαλεια λογω ατλαντικου πρεπει να τοποθετηθηκαν


Σιγουρα για ασφαλεια διοτι οι καιρικες συνθηκες αυτη την εποχη ειναι οι χειροτερες που μπορεις να συναντησεις. Απο ΑΖΟΡΕΣ μεχρι την NOVA SCOTIA η αποσταση ειναι 1800 μιλια. Οποιος εχει κανει την περατζαδα αυτη γνωριζει καλα.

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Το πλοίο που ήρθε για να αλλάξει τις ισορροπίες στο Αιγαίο, σύμφωνα με το πρώτο του τηλεοπτικό σποτ, μας αποχαιρετά. Το Ithaki μας σήμερα αφήνει τις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Ξεκινά το μακρύ του ταξίδι μέχρι τον Καναδά. Ήδη αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού "Ήφαιστος 2". Μακάρι να αγαπηθεί και να αξιοποιηθεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο! Καλά του ταξίδια εκεί που θα πάει και καλή επιστροφή στο πλήρωμα που το συνοδεύει!

----------


## dionisos

Καλο ταξειδι και γαληνιεσ θαλασσες. αυτην την ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. ΤΟ Πλοιο μπηκε για τελευταια φορα στην θεση που πηγαινε τοσα χρονια και αποχαιρετα το λιμανι. και παλι καλο ταξειδι

----------


## Giannis_lymp

LIVE εικόνα από το μεγάλο λιμάνι...

http://www.aegeanoil.com/Streaming.aspx

----------


## parianos

Μολις ειδα τωρα στο ais να ταξιδευει το πρωην ΙΘΑΚΗ και στο δρομο θα συναντηθουν με το ΠΑΡΟΣ πιστευω θα αποχαιρετησουν μεταξυ τους με κορναρισματα....

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρώτος προορισμός Αζόρες με άφιξη στις 24/11 και ώρα 06.00 UTC. Καλό ταξίδι σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο και καλή επιστροφή στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς που το συνοδεύουν.

----------


## dionisos

Στο youtube ανεβηκε ηδη το βιντεακι με τον αποχαιρετησμο του ΙΘΑΚΗ. Για οσους δεν το ειδαν ζωντανα

----------


## Nautilia News

*Έδυσε ο ήλιος του Ιθάκη.. Το αντίο ενός επιβάτη και φίλου..*

----------


## Vitis vinifera

Λίγο πριν τις 19.00, το βράδυ της Τρίτης, η ΙΘΑΚΗ μπήκε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ήμουν στη στάση του λεωφορείου έξω από τον ΗΣΑΠ. Κατάλαβα ότι ήταν αυτή από τα σβησμένα σινιάλα και φυσικά από την καναδική σημαία στη πρύμνη. Η ΙΘΑΚΗ έφτασε φουριόζα μέχρι την Ακτή Τζελέπη (ακριβώς μπροστά από την Aegean), σε μια κίνηση γνώριμη που έχει εκτελέσει χιλιάδες φορές, μανουβράρισε με δεξιοτεχνία καλλιτέχνη πατινάζ, στα νερά του μεγάλου λιμανιού. Αλλά αυτή τη φορά η ΙΘΑΚΗ δεν κατέβασε καταπέλτη. Δεν έριξε την άγκυρα, δε μούγκρισαν οι μηχανές για ανάποδη προπέλα. Γλιστρώντας πάνω στο νερό, η ΙΘΑΚΗ έφυγε και πάλι μπροστά χαιρετώντας τους υπόλοιπους φίλους της, τα Κρητικά στην αρχή, τα Χιώτικα μετά κοκ. Και αυτά ανταπέδιδαν, σε μια παράξενη τελετή  που προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανατύχει. Στα επόμενα λεπτά όλο το λιμάνι σφύριζε, ξεπροβόδιζε την καλή του φίλη ΙΘΑΚΗ. Εκείνη, γοργά και με χάρη, επισκεπτόταν για τελευταία φορά όλους τους ντόκους, όλες τις ακτές του λιμανιού ξεφυσώντας έναν μακρόσυρτο ζωηρό χαιρετισμό σα να 'δινε το έναυσμα σε μια παράξενη ορχήστρα να την ακολουθήσει. 
Πέρασε από παντού η ΙΘΑΚΗ μέσα στο λιμάνι, για τελευταία φορά όλες οι ακτές την αγκάλιασαν , όλα τα κτίρια της έγνεψαν, όλα τα ποστάλια την κατευόδωσαν με τη σφυρίχτρα τους. 
Γεμάτος μια παράξενη αμηχανία έβγαλα το κινητό μου για να κρατήσω αυτή την απίθανη στιγμή. Παρακαλούσα να έρθει το λεωφορείο, να με λυτρώσει. Αλίμονο. Η εικόνα της μου έμεινε χαραγμένη. Έφυγε χαιρετώντας χαρούμενα αλλά  πιστεύω ότι κι εκείνη σαν κι εμάς, μέσα της μασκάρευε τη λύπη της.

Συγνώμη για το βαθιά συναισθηματικό post αλλά εμείς οι καραβολάτρες αγαπάμε τα σκαριά σα ζωντανές ψυχές κι απόψε αισθάνομαι ότι χαιρέτησα μια αγαπημένη φίλη που έφυγε για πάντα παρά τη θέλησή της στα ξένα.

ΑΝΤΙΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ

*Λόγω του προχωρημένου της ώρας δεν το κάνω τώρα ,αλλά υπόσχομαι ότι με την 1η ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω το video του αποχαιρετισμού όπως το κατέγραψα με το κινητό.

----------


## giorgos....

> Λίγο πριν τις 19.00, το βράδυ της Τρίτης, η ΙΘΑΚΗ μπήκε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ήμουν στη στάση του λεωφορείου έξω από τον ΗΣΑΠ. Κατάλαβα ότι ήταν αυτή από τα σβησμένα σινιάλα και φυσικά από την καναδική σημαία στη πρύμνη. Η ΙΘΑΚΗ έφτασε φουριόζα μέχρι την Ακτή Τζελέπη (ακριβώς μπροστά από την Aegean), σε μια κίνηση γνώριμη που έχει εκτελέσει χιλιάδες φορές, μανουβράρισε με δεξιοτεχνία καλλιτέχνη πατινάζ, στα νερά του μεγάλου λιμανιού. Αλλά αυτή τη φορά η ΙΘΑΚΗ δεν κατέβασε καταπέλτη. Δεν έριξε την άγκυρα, δε μούγκρισαν οι μηχανές για ανάποδη προπέλα. Γλιστρώντας πάνω στο νερό, η ΙΘΑΚΗ έφυγε και πάλι μπροστά χαιρετώντας τους υπόλοιπους φίλους της, τα Κρητικά στην αρχή, τα Χιώτικα μετά κοκ. Και αυτά ανταπέδιδαν, σε μια παράξενη τελετή  που προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανατύχει. Στα επόμενα λεπτά όλο το λιμάνι σφύριζε, ξεπροβόδιζε την καλή του φίλη ΙΘΑΚΗ. Εκείνη, γοργά και με χάρη, επισκεπτόταν για τελευταία φορά όλους τους ντόκους, όλες τις ακτές του λιμανιού ξεφυσώντας έναν μακρόσυρτο ζωηρό χαιρετισμό σα να 'δινε το έναυσμα σε μια παράξενη ορχήστρα να την ακολουθήσει. 
> Πέρασε από παντού η ΙΘΑΚΗ μέσα στο λιμάνι, για τελευταία φορά όλες οι ακτές την αγκάλιασαν , όλα τα κτίρια της έγνεψαν, όλα τα ποστάλια την κατευόδωσαν με τη σφυρίχτρα τους. 
> Γεμάτος μια παράξενη αμηχανία έβγαλα το κινητό μου για να κρατήσω αυτή την απίθανη στιγμή. Παρακαλούσα να έρθει το λεωφορείο, να με λυτρώσει. Αλίμονο. Η εικόνα της μου έμεινε χαραγμένη. Έφυγε χαιρετώντας χαρούμενα αλλά  πιστεύω ότι κι εκείνη σαν κι εμάς, μέσα της μασκάρευε τη λύπη της.
> 
> Συγνώμη για το βαθιά συναισθηματικό post αλλά εμείς οι καραβολάτρες αγαπάμε τα σκαριά σα ζωντανές ψυχές κι απόψε αισθάνομαι ότι χαιρέτησα μια αγαπημένη φίλη που έφυγε για πάντα παρά τη θέλησή της στα ξένα.
> 
> ΑΝΤΙΟ ΙΘΑΚΗ
> 
> *Λόγω του προχωρημένου της ώρας δεν το κάνω τώρα ,αλλά υπόσχομαι ότι με την 1η ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω το video του αποχαιρετισμού όπως το κατέγραψα με το κινητό.



Αγαπητέ Vitis vinifera κατ' αρχήν θέλω να καλωσορίσω το πρώτο σου post. Όσο για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μας παρουσίασες αυτό που έζησες και ένιωσες, κάνει πραγματικά κάθε καραβολάτρη να ανατριχιάσει γιατί πιστεύω πως το ίδιο αισθάνθηκαν οι περισσότεροι. Άλλωστε τα καράβια έχουν ψυχή.. Να είσαι καλά και θα περιμένουμε με χαρά το βιντεο σου.

----------


## dionisos

Αυτη την στιγμη το πλοιο παραλασει το CAPE PASSERO με ταχυτητα 18.3. καλη συνεχεια

----------


## maria korre

Ένα καλοκαιρινό απόγευμα στη Νάξο! Έτσι θα το θυμάμαι! Μακάρι εκεί που πάει να έχει καλά ταξίδια και να το αγαπήσουν όσο κι εμείς!

DSC02686.jpg

----------


## Ερνεστος

κατι συμβαινει με την πορεια του πλοιου

----------


## capten4

> κατι συμβαινει με την πορεια του πλοιου


Τι συμβαινει δλδ ?........

----------


## Ερνεστος

> Τι συμβαινει δλδ ?........


τη νυχτα  αλλαξε πορεια και αντι αζορες πηγε μαδειρα.
 ΥΓ. Να ξερεις εχω βρει στα αλμπουμ που σωθηκαν απ το σεισμο ολες τις φωτο εκτος της αγαπημενης μας. που θα παει ομως θα την ξεθαψω/ Δεν σε ξεχνω

----------


## dionisos

> κατι συμβαινει με την πορεια του πλοιου


 Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα μαλλον θα βρηκε κακοκαιρια και θα παει ποιο νοτια πορεια και θα ψηλωσει αργοτερα μαλλον μετα τις βερμουδες. Αλλη περιπτωση να μην φθανουν τα πετρελαια και τριτη μηπως εχει κανενα ασθενη. Θα παρακολουθησουμε την εξελιξη εκτος εαν κανεις γνωριζει τιποτα περισσοτερα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει δώσει δελτίο θυέλλης που επηρεάζει και τις Αζόρες:

WONT50 LFPW 230823 
SECURITE ON METAREA 2, METEO-FRANCE,
  WARNING NR 496, SUNDAY 23 NOVEMBER 2014 AT 0820 UTC  
GENERAL SYNOPSIS, SUNDAY 23 AT 00 UTC. 
LOW 963 57N47W, MOVING NORTHEAST AND EXPECTED OVER GREENLAND BY 24/12 UTC. ASSOCIATED TROUGH EXTENDING SOUTHEASTWARDS AND CROSSING FARADAY, ALTAIR AND ACORES, MOVING NORTHEAST AND REACHING WEST ROMEO SOON. 
TROUGH FROM NORTH SEA TO SPAIN, WITH ASSOCIATED WAVING FRONT FROM BAY OF BISCAY TO CANARIAS, STATIONARY, THEN LOOSING ITS IDENTITY AT END.
 LOW 1003 33N11W, SLOWLY MOVING EAST AND FILLING, EXPECTED 1013 33N09W BY 24/12 UTC. HIGH 1027 41N22W, MOVING SOUTHWEST, EXPECTED 1028 32N25W BY 24/12 UTC.
ASSOCIATED RIDGE EXTENDING TOWARDS THE BRITISH ISLES AND BUILDING.

FARADAY. 
CONTINUING TO 23/18 UTC. SOUTH 8 OR 9, DECREASING FROM WEST LATER. SEVERE GUSTS. HIGH.  

WEST OF ROMEO. 
CONTINUING TO 24/00 UTC. SOUTH 8. SEVERE GUSTS. HIGH.

  ALTAIR. 
CONTINUING TO 23/18 UTC. SOUTH 8, LOCALLY 9 IN NORTH, DECREASING FROM WEST LATER. SEVERE GUSTS. HIGH. 

 ACORES. 
CONTINUING TO 23/12 UTC. SOUTHERLY AT TIMES 8 IN NORTH. SEVERE GUSTS. 

 JOSEPHINE. 
CONTINUING TO 24/00 UTC. NORTH AT TIMES 8 IN EAST. SEVERE GUSTS.  

MADEIRA. 
CONTINUING TO 23/12 UTC. NORTH AT TIMES 8 IN EAST. SEVERE GUSTS.  

FINISTERRE. 
CONTINUING TO 23/18 UTC. NORTH OR NORTHEAST AT TIMES 8. GUSTS.  

PORTO. 
CONTINUING TO 23/21 UTC. NORTHERLY AT TIMES 8. GUSTS.  

SAO VICENTE. 
CONTINUING TO 24/00 UTC. NORTH AT TIMES 8 IN WEST. SEVERE GUSTS.  

BT
 *
vent_DLKL80D4LQ9.gif vag_48X6EV3DLQ9.gif
Οπότε αντί να πάνε με 8 οχτώ μποφόρ και έξι μετρα κύμα πόδισαν στη Μαδέιρα μέχρι να πεσει ο καιρός

----------


## capten4

Ασχετως τουτου,ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ, η σχεδιαζομενη πορεια του πλοιου ειναι να πλευσει σχεδον ευθεια, προς Νεα Υορκη,και μετα να παει βορεια, ακριβως για να αποφυγει τις δυσκολες αυτην την εποχη θαλασσες του Βορειου Ατλαντικου....

----------


## dionisos

Οπως ειχα γραψει και στις 18/11 17.34 αυτη την εποχη οι καιρικες συνθηκες να ειναι παρα πολυ ασχημες. Γι'αυτο το λογο πολλα πλοια προτιμουν και κατεβαινουν στον παραλληλο της MADERA με τις BERMOUDES και αφου πλησιασιουν κοντα ανεβαινουν προς τις ακτες της Αμερικης. βεβαια ειναι περισσοτερα μιλλια αλλα ποιο ηρεμα. Μονο το SWELL εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις. Καλη συνεχεια να εχει και οπωσδηποτε καλυτερες καιρικες συνθηκες

----------


## dionisos

Tωρα στο ΑΙΣ η πιλοτινα ειναι διπλα στο πλοιο. μαλλον θα μπει στο λιμανι για πετρελευση. Τονομα της πιλοτινας ILHEU DO LIDO

----------


## capten4

Νατο, ΤΩΡΑ.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ασχετως τουτου,ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ, η σχεδιαζομενη πορεια του πλοιου ειναι να πλευσει σχεδον ευθεια, προς Νεα Υορκη,και μετα να παει βορεια, ακριβως για να αποφυγει τις δυσκολες αυτην την εποχη θαλασσες του Βορειου Ατλαντικου....


Όπως φαίνεται στον πλοηγικό χάρτη *εδώ* η ορθοδρομία* από το Γιβραλτάρ στο Nantucket στα ανοιχτά της Νέας Υόρκης (δεν εχει νοημα να πανε δυτικότερα) που σημειώνεται στο χάρτη συναντά εξάρια (από τα φτερά στα ανεμολόγια) πουνέντηδες, μαίστρους και γαρμπήδες (το μήκος ρτου βελους στο αλεμολόγιο δειχενι την συχνότητα εμφάνισης) και έχει κόντρα το Γκαλφστριμ. Δεν φαίνεται να είναι χειρότεροι κοι καιρού στις ορθοδρομίες που πάνε κατευθείαν στο St John (δεν σημειώνονται στο χάρτη αλλά μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι περνάνε βορειότερα ) .

Το πλεονέκτημα να ταξιδέψουν με ορθοδρομία μέχρι το Nantucket και από εκεί με λοξοδρομία γιθαλό γιαλό μέχρι το St John είναι ότι δεν συναντάνε πάγους αφού η ορθοδρομία αυτή περνά ξυστα με το Maximum Iceberg Limit που σημειώνεται με λεπτή κοκκινη γραμμη στο χάρτη ενώ οι ορθοδρομίες που πανε βορειότερα περνάνε μεσα από την περιοχή που μπορέις να συναντήσεις παγόβουνα.

Όπως φάινεται στο χάρτη η διαδρομή που περιέγραψε ο dionisos:



> Οπως ειχα γραψει και στις 18/11 17.34 αυτη την  εποχη οι καιρικες συνθηκες να ειναι παρα πολυ ασχημες. Γι'αυτο το λογο  πολλα πλοια προτιμουν και κατεβαινουν στον παραλληλο της MADERA με τις  BERMOUDES και αφου πλησιασιουν κοντα ανεβαινουν προς τις ακτες της  Αμερικης. βεβαια ειναι περισσοτερα μιλλια αλλα ποιο ηρεμα. Μονο το SWELL  εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις. Καλη συνεχεια να εχει και οπωσδηποτε καλυτερες  καιρικες συνθηκες


Έχει και λιγότερους αέρηδες (τεσσάρια) τους έχει πρύμα όπως και το ρεύμα. Αλλά ειναι περισσότερα τα μίλα.

*Επειδή η γη ειναι στρογγυλή η ορθοδρομία δηλαδή η το τμήμα του μεγίστου που ενώνει τα δύο σημεία είναι η συντομότερη διαδρομή ανάμεσα στα δύο σημεία παρόλο που στη μερκατορική προβολή του χάρτη φάνται καμπύλη.

----------


## maria korre

> Νατο, ΤΩΡΑ.....


Είναι φοβερό το να μπορείς να δεις ζωντανά τόσο μακρινούς τόπους! Στο madeira-web.com είδα την ξενιτεμένη πλώρη ανάμεσα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια, αλλά δεν ξέρω να την ανεβάσω :Fat: .

----------


## roussosf

επιβάλετε η ανάπαυση πριν αρχίσουν τα ζόρια

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg


 Aριστερά ένα άλλο  δικό μας το ΤΗΟΜSON MAJESTY.
Eίχα πάει κάποτε Μαδέιρα Δεκέμβρη μήνα με πολύ καιρό. Επειδή καθίσαμε μερικές μέρες,μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να γυρίσω το νησί. Παραλίες γιά μπάνιο όπως τις ξέρουμε εδώ δεν υπάρχουν.Το να κολυμπήσεις είναι επικίνδυνο αφού κ θάλασσα να μην έχει,το σουέλ είναι φοβερό. Έτσι,έχουν φτιάξει σε κατάλληλα σημεία φυσικές,θα έλεγα,πισίνες έχοντας τσιμεντώσει τα κενά ανάμεσα σε βράχους! :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## thanos75

> επιβάλετε η ανάπαυση πριν αρχίσουν τα ζόρια
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg


Μια εικόνα από τόσο μακριά, που όμως μοιάζει τόσο οικεία.  Ιθάκη & Thomson Majesty δίπλα δίπλα.  Θα μπορούσε να είναι και καλοκαιρινό σκηνικό στον Πειραιά πριν λίγα χρόνια, εάν το φόντο δεν ήταν τόσο διαφορετικό.
Αυτό που λες πάντως Βίκτωρα για τις ακτές στη Μαδέρα, το σουέλ, και τα δύσκολα θαλασσινά μπάνια, το έχω ακούσει και για τα Κανάρια Νησιά.  Γνωστοί μου που είχαν πάει, μου είχαν πει ότι οι ασφαλείς παραλίες είναι λίγες και κατά κύριο λόγο κολυμπούσαν σε πισίνες, ή σε ειδικά περιφραγμένα σημεία, όπως αυτά που ανέφερες.  Εϊναι άλλη φάση ο Ατλαντικός γενικά...αλλά πιστεύω έχει τη γοητεία του :Cocksure:

----------


## rafina-lines

Θάνο, είναι αυτό που λένε, "Σαν την Ελλάδα πουθενά"!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συμφωνώ κ εγώ αλλά είναι ωραίο μέρος,σε εμβαδόν περίπου όσο η Κεφαλλονιά. Το κυριώτερο όμως; Χωρίς εγκληματικότητα κ ναρκωτικά. Αλλά είμαστε εκτός θέματος! :Fat:

----------


## roussosf

> Θάνο, είναι αυτό που λένε, "Σαν την Ελλάδα πουθενά"!!!


Αυτό είναι μια άλλη πικρή ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ
πάντως το καράβι είναι ήδη τρείς μέρες εκεί 
Bunker να έκανε θα είχε φύγει 
........λέτε να το μετάνοιωσε και να γυρίσει στήν ....ΙΘΑΚΗ................

----------


## Ερνεστος

παειιιι (ΒΔ και οχι Α)

----------


## gigeorgi

Τώρα, 25 Νοεμβρίου 23:55.CANADA2014.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Καλοκαίρι 2014 P1010850.jpgP1010810.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το αγαπημένο πλοίο πολλών πέρασε τον Ατλαντικό για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του και σε 4,5 ώρες με την ταχύτητα που πηγαίνει (19,5 knots) θα είναι στο λιμάνι του Saint John. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το BLUE STAR ITHAKI φωτογραφημένο στις 11-06-2011 κάνοντας ανάποδα στα Λεμονάδικα.

BLUE STAR ITHAKI 66 11-06-2011.jpg
Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η πρώτη εισοδος στον κόλπο του Fundy 
CANADA2014.jpg
Στο σεπαρέισιον για το λιμάνι
CANADA2014sep.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βγήκε από το σεπαρέισιον και τωρα πια ειναι στη ράδα του St. John και περιμένουν να πρατιγάρουν. Η ειρωνία ειναι ότι φουντάρισε απέναντι από δύο γκάζάδικα με ελληνική σημαία το Αγαθόνησος και το Minerva Alice. TΤα βαθη στοχαρτη ειναι σε οργιες, δηλαδή εχουν φουνταρει στις 46 οργιές.
CANADA2014roads.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To BS ITHAKI έφυγε από το Saint john και πήγε στο Halifax μάλλον για να γίνουν διάφορες τροποποιήσεις και εργασίες.

----------


## proussos

IMG_2552.jpg

*Το πρώην BLUE STAR ITHAKI στην προβλήτα 9a στο Halifax...
Έτσι όπως φαίνεται από τη γέφυρα MacKay !*

----------


## giorgos....

Εν πλώ σε Ελληνικά νερά το 2009
Blue Star Ithaki2.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Μερικές καναδέζικες φωτογραφίες της όμορφης Ιθάκης που ψάρεψα στο διαδίκτιο: Η μία εν πλώ από το Digby προς το Hallifax και οι υπόλοιπες στο ντόκο στο Hallifax για τη μετασκευή της...

Canada 2014.jpg_MG_5246.jpgIMG_0958 Canada 2014.jpgIMG_8671 Canada 2014.jpgIMG_8675 Canada 2014.jpg

Οι μπάντες και η πρύμνη της θυμίζουν το πρόσφατο παρελθόν της, ενώ άξια προσοχής είναι τα καλύματα στον καθρέπτη, που είναι από ανοξείδωτο ή αλουμινένιο έλασμα και ο μερικώς... ξενυχιασμένος καταπέλτης. Δεδομένου μάλιστα του διάπλου του Ατλαντικού, αξιοπρόσεκτο είναι το χαμηλό επίπεδο σκουριάς, κάτι που δείχνει το επίπεδο συντήρησης που απολάμβανε το πλοίο κατά τη λειτουργία του εδώ!

Πηγές: http://thelostvalley.blogspot.gr/201...us-colour.html
http://blog.halifaxshippingnews.ca/2...4-arrives.html
http://shipfax1.rssing.com/chan-8304476/latest.php

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ιθακη

Πολυ όμορφες φωτογραφιες, ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## Blitz-X

> Πολυ όμορφες φωτογραφιες, ευχαριστούμε....


Νά 'σαι καλά!

Ξέροντας το ενδιαφέρον όλων των φίλων εδώ για το όμορφο καράβι, δε θα μπορούσα να μην τις ανεβάσω από τη στιγμή που τις βρήκα.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλησπέρα και Χρονια Πολλα!

Θα ήθελα να πω και εγω την άποψη μου για την αποχώρηση του Ιθάκη. 

Το πρώτο νεότευκτο της νέας ακτοπλοιας έφυγε και έτσι έκλεισε μια μεγαλη σελίδα στον κλάδο και στην εταιρεια του πλοίου. 
Όταν το 1997 ο Στριτζης άρχισε να υλοποιει την αλλαγή της εταιρείας του κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι εκείνα τα τρία καράβια (Ιθάκη ΒΣ1, ΒΣ2) θα αποτελούσαν τα καλύτερα εργαλεία της ακτοπλοιας εδω και μιαμισή δεκαετία.

Το δοκιμαστικό ανοιγμα των κορεατικών ναυπηγείων της Daewoo στις ευρωπαϊκές επιβατικές ναυπήγησεις σε συυνδιασμο με την οικονομική αστάθεια που προκρίθηκε στην χώρα λόγω της εμπλοκής του ΔΝΤ, οδήγησε στην κατασκευή ενός πλοίου με ηψηλα στανταρς και συγκριτικά χαμηλότερη τιμή απο αυτές της Ευρωπαϊκής αγοράς,  που όμως και για την εταιρεια και για το ναυπηγείο αποτέλεσε ενα test ship.
Το Ιθάκη μαζί με τα δυο του αδέλφια που ακολούθησαν αποτέλεσαν την αγια Τριάδα των Κυκλάδων που όμως στάθηκαν αξία και σε άλλες γραμμές όταν απαιτήθηκε.

Η απόφαση του Περικλή Παναγοπουλου να μην προχωρήσει στην option για το ενα ακομα πλοιο θα ηταν καθοριστική για την πορεία της εταιρεία μετά απο χρονια.
Η αποχώρηση του Στριτζη και οι συνεχείς καθυστερήσεις στην ναυπήγηση του Χίος και Μύκονος τα οδηγούν σε άλλη εταιρεια. 

Το 2009 και εν μέσω οικονομικής ύφεσης και υψηλών τιμών πετρελαίου σε μια τελείως αψυχολόγητη ενέργεια η ΒΣ αντίθετα με όσα μας είχε δείξει στις ναυπήγησεις της Super Fast το 2008 προχωράει στη παραγγελία δυο πλοίων για τις γραμμές του Αιγαίου.

Οι καθυστερήσεις στην παράδοση του Δήλος (έφτασε στην ελλαδα στην νεκρή περίοδο)  και το οικονομικό κλίμα στην χώρα φέρνουν την BS μερικά βήματα πριν την καταρευση άσχετα με την εικόνα που παρουσίαζε στο κοινό, μετά απο σειρά μηνών χωρίς εξυπηρέτηση κρίσιμων δανείων στο εξωτερικο μεταξύ  αυτών και προς το ναυπηγείο για τα δυο πλοία.

Προκειμενου να αντιμετοποισει τα οξυμένα προβλήματα ρευστότητας η εταιρεια προχωρά σε πώληση της κορωνιδας του στόλου της του ΣΦ6 σε μια τιμή 20 εκ μικρότερη απο την πραγματική του αξία και με ΖΗΜΙΑ 5 εκ Ευρώ.

Η αδιάλλακτη πολιτική που ακολουθείτε μέχρι και σημερα ως προς τα δυο νεότευκτα και κυρίως ως προς το Δήλος που δουλεύει 5-6 μήνες το χρόνο εκβίασε ουσιαστικά και την πώληση του Ιθάκη, η οποία κατα τα αλλά θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί παρά πολυ καλή ως προς το τίμημα και την ηλικία του πλοίου. Οι απαραίτητες ανακαταξεις που χρειάζονται και θα χρειαστούν για την εξυπηρέτηση των γραμμών πιστεύεται ότι θα φέρει ισορροπία στον στόλο της εταιρείας που εδω και τρία χρονια συμπεριφέρεται ανορθόδοξα απο όσα κατα το παρελθόν είχε πράξει.

Με απλά ελληνικά δλδ ναι μεν η πώληση του 14χρονου Ιθάκη έγινε στην καλύτερη δυνατή στιγμή για το πλοιο που φεύγει στις δόξες του αλλά έγινε προκειμένου να καλυφθεί η γκάφα του Δήλος που ακομα και σημερα δεν μπορει να δουλέψει κατι που ήξεραν απο πριν την κατασκευή του. 

Τελος να πω ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στους Συριανους που αποχαιρέτησαν όπως άρμοζε πλοιο και πλήρωμα και απέδειξαν για πιο λόγο θεωρείται το νησί τους η καρδιά της ναυτικής Ελλάδας.
Με στεναχωρισε που δεν το ταξίδεψα όπως επισεις και ότι δεν το χαιρέτησα όταν άφηνε την χώρα μας.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ακομα την συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος που με έδιωχνε σαν σκυλί όταν ζητούσα να μπω να δώ το βαπόρι απο μεσα λίγες μέρες πριν δέσει.

Καλες θάλασσες να εχει εκεί που παει και ελπίζουμε να το ξαναδούμε στο Αιγαίο κάποτε!

----------


## proussos

*Δυο φωτογραφίες από το Digby !
Δοκιμές στις εγκαταστάσεις με την πρύμνη...*

IMG_2117.jpg


*...και την πλώρη.*

IMG_2175.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> *Δυο φωτογραφίες από το Digby !
> Δοκιμές στις εγκαταστάσεις με την πρύμνη...*
> 
> IMG_2117.jpg
> 
> 
> *...και την πλώρη.*
> 
> IMG_2175.jpg


 Πολυ ωραιες και κατατοπιστικες φωτογραφιες. Δειχνει τον λογο που οι Αγοραστες ηθελαν πλοιο με πορτα στην πλωρη. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δειχνει τον λογο που οι Αγοραστες ηθελαν πλοιο με πορτα στην πλωρη.


Έτσι είναι, όχι εδώ όπου ακόμα κ σε δρομολόγια που μπορούν να δουλέψουν το visor,έχουν μάθει να πέφτουν μόνο με την πρύμη. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## dionisos

> Έτσι είναι, όχι εδώ όπου ακόμα κ σε δρομολόγια που μπορούν να δουλέψουν το visor,έχουν μάθει να πέφτουν μόνο με την πρύμη.


 Θυμαμαι οτι την δεκαετια του 80 το ΜΑΡΘΑ που εκανε δρομολογια ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-ΚΥΛΗΝΗ επεφτε με την πλωρη στην ζακυνθο και μετην πρυμνη στην κυληνη με αποτελεσμα να μικραινει πολυ ο χρονος φορτοεκφορτωσης.

----------


## roussosf

να ρωτήσω και εγω κάτι για το visor 
πες 'οτι υπάρχει τρόπος(λιμανιάτικια υποδομή) να ξεφωρτώσει τα οχήματα από το visor 
οι επιβάτες από που θα βγούν???????????
όταν εχουν βάλει όλατους τα μπαγκάζια πρύμα ΔΕ & ΑΡ ????????????
και πές ότι βρίσκεις τρόπο για αυτό
αν σε κάποιο λιμάνι δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις το visor πως πρέπει να βάλεις τα οχήματα στο γκαραζ??????????????

----------


## Apostolos

Οι επιβάτες θα βγαίνουν απο τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες (που έχει το Ιθάκι πχ) ή φυσούνες, τα μπαγκάζια με μικρά ρυμουλκούμενα, και όλο το σκηνικό θα γίνει ποιό οργανωμένο. Φυσικά είναι μόνο για δρομολόγια με 2 λιμάνια (πχ Αίγινα) και με ντόκο τύπου Linkspan. Φυσικά αυτά στην Ελλάδα μας φαίνονται διαστημικά αλλά έχουμε μάθει μια ζωή να λειτουργούμε με μια κατάσταση χειμαδιό! Στην Ευρώπη αυτά τα λιμάνια υπάρχουν πάνω απο 40 χρόνια. Λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά αυτή θα είναι η λειτουργία του Ιθάκη από εδώ και μπρος...

----------


## roussosf

> Οι επιβάτες θα βγαίνουν απο τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες (που έχει το Ιθάκι πχ) ή φυσούνες, τα μπαγκάζια με μικρά ρυμουλκούμενα, και όλο το σκηνικό θα γίνει ποιό οργανωμένο. Φυσικά είναι μόνο για δρομολόγια με 2 λιμάνια (πχ Αίγινα) και με ντόκο τύπου Linkspan. Φυσικά αυτά στην Ελλάδα μας φαίνονται διαστημικά αλλά έχουμε μάθει μια ζωή να λειτουργούμε με μια κατάσταση χειμαδιό! Στην Ευρώπη αυτά τα λιμάνια υπάρχουν πάνω απο 40 χρόνια. Λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά αυτή θα είναι η λειτουργία του Ιθάκη από εδώ και μπρος...


η απορία μου δεν ειναι πως θα δουλέψει στον Καναδα , εκει και στα περισσότερα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης γνωρίζω τις υποοδομές
αλλα στην Ελλάδα με 3+ λιμάνια στο δρομολόγιο πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> η απορία μου δεν ειναι πως θα δουλέψει στον Καναδα , εκει και στα περισσότερα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης γνωρίζω τις υποοδομές
> αλλα στην Ελλάδα με 3+ λιμάνια στο δρομολόγιο πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό?


'Eστω κ χωρίς τις υποδομές μπορεί να δουλέψει από μπαρκαρίζο με κυλιόμενες καλύτερα ή με gangway χειρότερα.Βασικά 2 λιμάνια πχ Κρήτη,ίσως 3 με σωστό παρκάρισμα των αμαξιών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θυμαμαι οτι την δεκαετια του 80 το ΜΑΡΘΑ που εκανε δρομολογια ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-ΚΥΛΗΝΗ επεφτε με την πλωρη στην ζακυνθο και μετην πρυμνη στην κυληνη με αποτελεσμα να μικραινει πολυ ο χρονος φορτοεκφορτωσης.


Visor δούλεψαν στην Ελλάδα τα: παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ,ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ,BLUE STAR 1/2 αν δεν ξεχνώ κάποιο.

----------


## roussosf

> 'Eστω κ χωρίς τις υποδομές μπορεί να δουλέψει από μπαρκαρίζο με κυλιόμενες καλύτερα ή με gangway χειρότερα.Βασικά 2 λιμάνια πχ Κρήτη,ίσως 3 με σωστό παρκάρισμα των αμαξιών.


συγγνώμη αλλά επιμένω πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο
πχ στο πρώτο λιμάνι δεν πρεπει να εχεις οχήματα στο πατάρι η αν εχεις πρεπει να εχεις προνοήσει να σου δημιουργηθεί διάδρομος στο κυρίως γκαραζ κοινως "πιασ΄τ΄αυγό και κουρευτο"
σε μια  τέτοια κατάσταση χανεις μετρα για φορτηγα
στούς επιβάτες δεν πρ'επει να ξεχνάμε τα ΑΜΕΑ
θα πρέπει το πλοίο η το λιμενικό ταμείο να εχει κυλιομενες........που στα Κουφονησια??? η στη Δονουσα
οταν σοβαρευτούμε και κάνουμε λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις με υποδομη τότε το ξανασυζητάμε 
ακόμα και στη Μυκονο που εκαναν σχετικα καλες και νεες λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει κατι τετοιο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> συγγνώμη αλλά επιμένω πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο
> πχ στο πρώτο λιμάνι δεν πρεπει να εχεις οχήματα στο πατάρι η αν εχεις πρεπει να εχεις προνοήσει να σου δημιουργηθεί διάδρομος στο κυρίως γκαραζ κοινως "πιασ΄τ΄αυγό και κουρευτο"
> σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση χανεις μετρα για φορτηγα
> στούς επιβάτες δεν πρ'επει να ξεχνάμε τα ΑΜΕΑ
> θα πρέπει το πλοίο η το λιμενικό ταμείο να εχει κυλιομενες........που στα Κουφονησια??? η στη Δονουσα
> οταν σοβαρευτούμε και κάνουμε λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις με υποδομη τότε το ξανασυζητάμε 
> ακόμα και στη Μυκονο που εκαναν σχετικα καλες και νεες λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει κατι τετοιο


Kατ' αρχήν να κάνουν πρωροπλαγιοδέτηση. Βασικά είναι γιά 2 λιμάνια, στα 3  να μην είναι γεμάτο. ΑΜΕΑ υπάρχουν σε όλο τον κόσμο. Κυλιόμενες,εννοώ  στην πάντα δεξιά έχουν τα ΛΕΥΚΑ ΡΗ,ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ,ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗκ παλιότερα το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.
Όπως έγραψα πιό πάνω το visor έχει ξαναδουλέψει στην Ελλάδα με 2 λιμάνια.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Visor δούλεψαν στην Ελλάδα τα: παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ,ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ,BLUE STAR 1/2 αν δεν ξεχνώ κάποιο.


Και το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, Βίκτωρ, και το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, μετέπειτα ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ. Το πρώτο παράδειγμα χρήσης visor στη χώρα μας, και μάλιστα αποεπιβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων αποκλειστικά απο εκεί.  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, Βίκτωρ, και το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, μετέπειτα ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ. Το πρώτο παράδειγμα χρήσης visor στη χώρα μας, και μάλιστα αποεπιβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων αποκλειστικά απο εκεί.


Σωστά αλλά δεν το ανέφερα διότι δεν είχε εναλλακτική δυνατότητα φόρτωσης.Κοστίζει, γι'αυτό φαίνεται δεν είχαμε άλλο παράδειγμα στην Ελλάδα. Βάζουν ένα καταπέλτη κ ξεμπερδεύουν άσχετα αν έχουν πλάκα-πλώρη. :Fat:

----------


## renetoes

> Kατ' αρχήν να κάνουν πρωροπλαγιοδέτηση. Βασικά είναι γιά 2 λιμάνια, στα 3  να μην είναι γεμάτο. ΑΜΕΑ υπάρχουν σε όλο τον κόσμο. Κυλιόμενες,εννοώ  στην πάντα δεξιά έχουν τα ΛΕΥΚΑ ΡΗ,ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ,ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗκ παλιότερα το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.
> Όπως έγραψα πιό πάνω το visor έχει ξαναδουλέψει στην Ελλάδα με 2 λιμάνια.


Το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ είχε την κυλιόμενη σκάλα στην αριστερή, οχι στη δεξιά πλευρά. Το ΚΥΔΩΝ της ΑΝΕΚ είχε κυλιόμενη στη δεξιά πλευρά του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε κυλιωμενη το ΚΥΔΩΝ το παλιο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειχε κυλιωμενη το ΚΥΔΩΝ το παλιο?


Eίχε κ εννοείται από τη μετασκευή σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ αφού η κλασική σκάλα που είχε σαν γκαζάδικο ήταν άβολη κ  ψηλά γιά τον κόσμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ είχε την κυλιόμενη σκάλα στην αριστερή, οχι στη δεξιά πλευρά. Το ΚΥΔΩΝ της ΑΝΕΚ είχε κυλιόμενη στη δεξιά πλευρά του.


Δεν αλλάζει την ουσία αλλά σ'ευχαριστώ. Η συζήτηση είναι γιά τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ με visor. To ΚΥΔΩΝ,μετασκευή από γκαζάδικο,αναγκαστικά πλαγιοδετούσε γι'αυτό κ ανοίχθηκε μπαρκαρίζο γιά τον κόσμο κ στις 2 πάντες,υποθέτω με ισάριθμες κυλιόμενες.Όμως στον Πειραιά που το έβλεπα,θυμάμαι έπεφτε με την δεξιά πάντα. Σε αντίθεση με του Ευθυμιάδη δεν θυμάμαι να είχε δουλέψει την σκάλα που είχε από γκαζάδικο.

----------


## yoR

Δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε κυλιομενες το ΚΥΔΩΝ... Κατι σκαλες λιγο αποτομες και λιτες ειχε αριστερα δεξια... γενικα η αισθηση κατα την εισοδο ηταν λαμαρινα σωλινα γρασα! το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν το πρωτο στον Πειραια με κυλιομενες. Οσον αφορα το ΙΘΑΚΗ (πρωην) εχει πολυ καλο κυκλωμα απο-επιβιβασης, οπως ολα τα ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ που ομως -κριμα- λογω αδυναμιας των λιμανιων μας δεν τα εκμεταλλευονται καθολου.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανακοινώθηκε το νέο όνομα του BLUE STAR ITHAKI*

----------


## Giovannis

Απο το Canada2014 μεχρι το Fundy Rose καμμια επιτυχια σε εμπνευση!

----------


## Joyrider

Το όνομα  του πλοίου μπορεί να ακούγεται "περίεργα" σε εμάς, όμως για τους  Καναδούς είναι άκρως συμβολικό. Το πρώτο συνθετικό του ονόματος είναι ο  κόλπος του Fundy στα νερά του οποίου θα ταξιδεύει το πλοίο, ενώ το  δεύτερο συνθετικό προστέθηκε για να τιμήσει την Rose Fortune η οποία  γεννήθηκε σε συνθήκες σκλαβιάς και η οικογένεια της δραπέτευσε από την  Βρετανική αποικία στη Virginia κατά την Αμερικανική επανάσταση και θεωρείται κάτι σαν  λαϊκή ηρωίδα.

----------


## manolisfissas

_Στα τέλη Ιουνίου αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στον μακρινό Καναδά το BLUE STAR ITHAKI, αντικαθιστώντας το PRINCESS OF ACADIA, στην γραμμή Saint John-Digby. Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε ανακοινώθηκε το νέο όνομα του πλοίου το οποίο θα ονομάζεται από εδώ και πέρα FUNDY ROSE, μία ονομασία συμβολική για τους Καναδούς αφού τα 2 συνθετικά του ονόματος σημαίνουν πολλά για αυτούς._

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Στα τέλη Ιουνίου αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στον μακρινό Καναδά το BLUE STAR ITHAKI, αντικαθιστώντας το PRINCESS OF ACADIA, στην γραμμή Saint John-Digby. Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε ανακοινώθηκε το νέο όνομα του πλοίου το οποίο θα ονομάζεται από εδώ και πέρα FUNDY ROSE, μία ονομασία συμβολική για τους Καναδούς αφού τα 2 συνθετικά του ονόματος σημαίνουν πολλά για αυτούς._


 Το καράβι δρομολογήθηκε στην ίδια γραμμή με ένα άλλο ιστορικό καράβι που πήρε το παρατσούκλι "το καράβι του Digby", το θρυλικό Princess Helene μετέπειτα Carina II του Χανδρή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν ήμασταν στην εποχή που οι Έλληνες μάζευαν σχεδόν  ό,τι  έπλεε δεν θα ήταν διόλου απίθανο να βλέπαμε προς τα εδώ το υπερήλικο PRINCESS OF ACADIA.

----------


## Ellinis

> Aν ήμασταν στην εποχή που οι Έλληνες μάζευαν σχεδόν  ό,τι  έπλεε δεν θα ήταν διόλου απίθανο να βλέπαμε προς τα εδώ το υπερήλικο PRINCESS OF ACADIA.


To οποίο είναι ένα ξεχωριστό και ομόρφορ καράβι! Δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου να το έβλεπα στα μέρη μας  :Pride:

----------


## proussos

DSCN1306.jpg

*Ορίστε το PRINCESS OF ACADIA αποπλέοντας από το Saint John στις 02/12/2014.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφη φωτο απο ενα αγευστο μερος......στην Ελλαδα παντως το βαπορακι της φωτο, πριν αρχισουν ολα να τα κανουν μπλε κατραμι (τυπου Κεφαλονια vastervick) θα μπορουσε να γινει πραγματικα ομορφο

----------


## Takerman

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε. Ακόμη δεν έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.
Ο φωτογράφος "παραπονιέται" ότι το νέο όνομα δεν θα είναι ανάγλυφο αλλά με σκέτη μπογιά. Αναφέρει επίσης ότι αλλάζουν το σύστημα καθέλκυσης των σωστικών.
Βλέπουμε στις φωτό εργασίες στην τσιμινιέρα.

Fundy Rose4.jpgFundy Rose1.jpgFundy Rose2.jpgFundy Rose3.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα και μαλιστα τωρα το πλοιο εχει βγει για το πρωτο δοκιμαστικο. Αυτη την ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι του halifax.

----------


## dionisos

Συνεχιζει τα καθημερινα δοκιμαστικα εξω απο το λιμανι του HALIFAX. Αυτην την ωρα πλεει με ταχυτητα 23.1 κομβους. Φαινεται οτι κοντευουν οι μερες να το δουμε στα δρομολογια του.

----------


## Blitz-X

Τρεις φωτό που αλίευσα εδώ -> https://www.linkedin.com/company/hed...ervice-nl-inc- .
Πρόκειται για μετασκευές ("καθάρισμα" του ανάγλυφου ονόματος στην πλώρη και pipes rerouting σε κάποιο σημείο που δε μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω) που γίνονται στο πλοίο από την Heddle Marine Service (NL) Inc., η οποία έχει αναλάβει μέρος ή το σύνολο (δε το ξέρω θετικά) των απαιτούμενων μετασκευών.

FundyRose_LinkedIn1.jpgFundyRose_LinkedIn2.jpgFundyRose_LinkedIn1.jpg

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Blitz-X για την ενημέρωσή και τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο ξεκινησε πριν απο λιγο απο το HALIFAX με προορισμο το ST. JOHN N.B. ετοιμο για να αρχισει τα δρομολογιατου. Καλα ταξειδια σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## Blitz-X

Να και τέσσερις φωτό της κούκλας Ιθάκης, η οποία εκεί στα ξένα... σοβάρεψε (πάει το ωραίο κίτρινο φουγάρο  :Uncomfortableness: ) με τη νέα της φίρμα στις μπάντες (αυτοκόλλητα και όχι βαμμένα).

Fundy Rose 3.jpgFundy Rose 4.jpgFundy Rose 2.jpgFundy Rose 1.jpg

Κάποιες αλλαγές είναι ορατές με μια πρώτη ματιά εξωτερικά: προστατευτικά πρόσδεσης (δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστός ο όρος) στις μπάντες σε τρία διαφορετικά ύψη, κάποια νύχια λείπουν στον καταπέλτη και τέλος τα σωστικά δείχνουν να μην έχουν τοποθετηθεί ακόμα.

Ο συνάδελφος από τον Καναδά σχολιάζει, την αλλαγή του logo της εταιρίας σε σχέση με το παλιό με τον κόκκινο κύκλο, και διερωτάται για το πως θα καταφέρει να τα βγάλει πέρα η εταιρία (ίσως με αύξηση δρομολογίων), καθώς το Fundy Rose χωράει 14 (?) φορτηγά σε αντίθεση με το Princess of Acadia, που αντικαθιστά, το οποίο χωράει 21.

Πηγή: http://shipfax.blogspot.com

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ppgk2005

ευτυχώς που άφησαν το σκούρο μπλε χρώμα του και δεν το έβαψαν μαύρο, κράτησε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό της ομορφιάς του και της εποχής του ως το ΙΘΑΚΗ της καρδιάς μας!

----------


## tahitioforos

http://globalnews.ca/video/2112998/p...ndy-rose-ferry

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαν να πηγε απο την ντισκο στο καπη....γκρι ουρανος, γκρι νερα ,γκρι ανθρωποι, δεν θα ξαναπαρει ποτε φως περνωντας απο την Δηλο

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Λες και το πήγανε για τιμωρία......άσχημη εικόνα για αυτούς που το έμαθαν και το έζησαν αλλιώς.......Όπως και να χει του χρωστάμε πολλά!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zozef

Πάντως οι εικόνες από την γέφυρα δείχνουν ότι η εικόνα της *πανάγιας* ήταν στη θέση της!!!!!

----------


## dionisos

Με καθε επιφυλαξη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω οτι το πλοιο πρεπει να εχει βγαλει ζημια γιατι μετα το πρωτο δρομολογιο που εκανε αμεσως εδεσε στην προβλητα κοντα στην γεφυρα. Εαν γνωριζει καποιος μπορει να μας ενημερωσει

----------


## roussosf

> Πάντως οι εικόνες από την γέφυρα δείχνουν ότι η εικόνα της *πανάγιας* ήταν στη θέση της!!!!!


ο τόνος στη λήγουσα............¨"παναγιάς"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ο τόνος στη λήγουσα............¨"παναγιάς"


Ή στην παραλήγουσα "Παναγίας".ΟΚ του ξέφυγε :Fat: .

----------


## roussosf

> Ή στην παραλήγουσα "Παναγίας".ΟΚ του ξέφυγε.


ειμαστε της ..........δημοτικιάς :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα το πλοιο επεστρεψε στα δρομολογια του. Μαλον καποια μικροζημια θα ειχε την οποια αποκατεστησαν. Καλα ταξειδια σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## SteliosK

2 ώρες και 15 λεπτά διαρκεί το δρομολόγιο Saint John - Digby

Fundy_Rose.jpg
© Jacques M.

----------


## dionisos

Γνωριζει κανεις εαν υπαρχει LIVE WEB CAMERA που να δειχνει την προβλητα προσδεσης του πλοιου στο λιμανι ST.JOHN'S η DIGBY.

----------


## Takerman

> Γνωριζει κανεις εαν υπαρχει LIVE WEB CAMERA που να δειχνει την προβλητα προσδεσης του πλοιου στο λιμανι ST.JOHN'S η DIGBY.


Για δες εδώ αν σου κάνει: http://gr.webcams.travel/webcam/1417...aza-Saint-John

----------


## Takerman

Και εδώ στο Digby

http://www.portofdigby.ca/

----------


## dionisos

> Και εδώ στο Digby
> 
> http://www.portofdigby.ca/


Eυχαριστω. Τα εχω δει ηδη αλλα αυτα δεν δειχνουν την προβλητα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Blue Star Ithaki ...1 χρόνος μετά*

----------


## Ilias 92

Όταν το καραβι έφτασε στον Καναδά ενα απο τα πράγματα που άλλαξαν ηταν τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα όπως φενεται σε κάποιες φωτό στο σάιτ αυτο.
Εδω το φορτηγό που πήρε τα καθίσματα απο το λιμάνι.
Και εδω σε πληστιριασμο του καναδικού δημοσίου τον Μάιο που μας πέρασε.

Picture%u00252B113-001.jpg image.jpg image.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Ευτυχώς, αν μη τι άλλο, το πλοίο καλόπεσε εκεί που πήγε !!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## tahitioforos

να το θυμόμαστε και λίγο

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXuDr4s3lb4

----------


## yiannissin

> να το θυμόμαστε και λίγο
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXuDr4s3lb4


Στο 1:32 προσέξατε το σήμα στο κολονάκι; 
Τα τραπεζάκια δε από πίσω,έχουν στημένη επιφάνεια γιά σκάκι-ντάμα.
Σίγουρα δεν θα σερβίρουν <<φραπέ>>, δεν θα γεύονται την αλμύρα του Αιγαίου,και όσο για ήλιο.... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Nikos92

Πραγματικά στεναχωρήθηκα, ήμουν φαντάρος και δεν γνώριζα ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε  :Blue:  Είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του αρκετές φορές για Σύρο αλλά και Πάρο,Νάξο γνωριζούμε το ποσό με το οποίο πουλήθηκε?

----------


## tahitioforos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJzpu4AEjWA
πηγη-JustFerries

----------


## leo85

Εμείς το είχαμε περιποιημένο, όχι με τόσες σκουριές ?????  :Confusion:

----------


## Blitz-X

Όπως λέει και η παροιμία "από πίτα που δεν τρώς τι σε νοιάζει κι αν καεί", αλλά κρίμα το βαποράκι...
Και αν δείτε και στα παρακάτω βίντεο, στο πλοίο παρόλο που έμεινε δεμένο για εργασίες πόσο καιρό αφότου έφτασε στον Καναδά, μοιάζει σα να έγινε προχειροδουλειά. Εντύπωση μου προκαλεί, πως δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να βάψουν συνολικά τον καταπέλτη, αφού έφτιαξαν τη στενωπό και αφαίρεσαν τα εξωτ. νύχια για να ταιράζει στο linkspan. Είναι ορατός ο διάδρομος για τα ΑΜΕΑ. Προφανώς στα τελειώματα το βιάστηκαν για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.
Όλα δε τα λεφτά, οι καβοδέτες. Σε... slow motion  :Applause: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIsE7pcXX2k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGYLS28Llds

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Joyrider

Νέο χορταστικό βίντεο από το JustFerries.de !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc1TA0IXkJ4

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμείς το είχαμε περιποιημένο, όχι με τόσες σκουριές ?????


Mάλλον περιμένουν την επόμενη ακινησία γιά να βάψουν...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ευτυχώς, αν μη τι άλλο, το πλοίο καλόπεσε εκεί που πήγε !!!





> Όπως λέει και η παροιμία "από πίτα που δεν τρώς τι  σε νοιάζει κι αν καεί", αλλά κρίμα το βαποράκι...


Τελικά ....."καλόπεσε" ή "κρίμα το βαποράκι" ??? Και πόσο εύκολο και σοφό είναι να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα από ένα (ή και δέκα ακόμα) βίντεο ???




> Εμείς το είχαμε περιποιημένο, όχι με τόσες σκουριές ?????


Προσωπικά Λεωνίδα μου μια χαρά το βλέπω το καραβάκι. Προφανώς δουλεύει σε μία χώρα που κανείς δεν σπεύδει να χαρακτηρίσει παραμελημένο ή "σαπιοκάραβο" ένα πλοίο στο οποίο υπάρχουν φυσιολογικότατα "τρεξίματα" (από την θάλασσα και την αρμύρα), τα οποία όπως είπε και ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ λογικά θα βαφτούν στην επόμενη ακινησία. Εδώ στο Ελλάντα όπως όλοι καλά ξέρουμε, τις λίγες ώρες ξεκούρασης που μπορούν να έχουν οι ναύτες των ακτοπλοικών στα λιμάνια, τις τρώνε με μια μπαντανόβουρτσα και ένα κουβά μπογιά στο χέρι, για να γυαλίζουν όσα φαίνονται στο μάτι και να μην μπορεί ο κάθε άσχετος κανιβαλοδημοσιογράφος ή και επιβάτης να κακοχαρακτηρίσει το πλοίο...........

----------


## Blitz-X

> Τελικά ....."καλόπεσε" ή "κρίμα το βαποράκι" ??? Και πόσο εύκολο και σοφό είναι να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα από ένα (ή και δέκα ακόμα) βίντεο ???


Φίλε Espresso Venezia, και τα δύο ισχύουν ταυτόχρονα, όσω κι αν αυτό που γράφω φαίνεται οξύμωρο. Από τη μία "καλόπεσε", αφού θα μπορούσε να έχει και χειρότερους ιδιοκτήτες από τους καναδούς, σε κάποια αφρικανική ή ασιατική χώρα ίσως. Από την άλλη "κρίμα για το βαποράκι", αφού από τους καναδούς οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν είναι γενικότερα της λογικής του "by the book", περιμένεις να το έχουν το βαπόρι πένα  :Friendly Wink: 

Όσο για αυτό που γράφεις στον Leo85, για τις ώρες ξεκούρασης του πληρώματος στα λιμάνια, έχεις δίκιο για το τι γίνεται εδώ στο Ελλάντα. Αλλά στον Καναδά, για αντίστοιχες δουλειές (σε μεταφορικά μέσα και οχήματα γενικότερα) προβλέπονται ειδικές θέσεις εργασίας (με το αντίστοιχο προσωπικό) από τις εταιρίες για αυτές τις εργασίες, μιας και εκεί σέβονται τους εργαζόμενους τους και δε τους... "ξεζουμίζουν".

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικά ....."καλόπεσε" ή "κρίμα το βαποράκι" ???





> Φίλε Espresso Venezia, και τα δύο ισχύουν ταυτόχρονα, όσω κι αν αυτό που γράφω φαίνεται οξύμωρο. Από τη μία "καλόπεσε", αφού θα μπορούσε να έχει και χειρότερους ιδιοκτήτες από τους καναδούς, σε κάποια αφρικανική ή ασιατική χώρα ίσως. Από την άλλη "κρίμα για το βαποράκι", αφού από τους καναδούς οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν είναι γενικότερα της λογικής του "by the book", περιμένεις να το έχουν το βαπόρι πένα


Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή, _"καλόπεσε ο φίλος μας ο Περικλής γιατί η Σουλτάνα του φκιάχνει κάτι μουσακάδες μούρλια"_ αλλά και ταυτόχρονα την ίδια στιγμή _"κρίμα στον άνθρωπο γιατί η Σουλτάνα τον κερατώνει ασυστόλως"_ !!!!!! :Excitement:  ΟΚ, φίλε μου Blitz-X, πάω πάσο. "Ετσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζετε", όπως είχε γράψει και ο Πιραντέλο !!!!!!!

----------


## Blitz-X

> Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή, _"καλόπεσε ο φίλος μας ο Περικλής γιατί η Σουλτάνα του φκιάχνει κάτι μουσακάδες μούρλια"_ αλλά και ταυτόχρονα την ίδια στιγμή _"κρίμα στον άνθρωπο γιατί η Σουλτάνα τον κερατώνει ασυστόλως"_ !!!!!! ΟΚ, φίλε μου Blitz-X, πάω πάσο. "Ετσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζετε", όπως είχε γράψει και ο Πιραντέλο !!!!!!!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλτατε Espresso Venezia, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, τις εκφράζει ελεύθερα χωρίς να προσβάλλει και να ειρωνεύεται τους υπολοίπους και έτσι επιβεβαιώνεται και ο σκοπός των forum  :Friendly Wink: 

(Ζητώ συγνώμη και για το off topic από τους υπόλοιπους αναγνώστες, καθώς με τον φίλο Espresso Venezia ξεφύγαμε ελαφρώς του θέματος, που δεν είναι άλλο από το αγαπημένο μας καράβι !!!)

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα...... δεν ξεφύγαμε του θέματος. Για το πλοίο συζητούσαμε, αν .....καλόπεσε ή όχι !!!

----------


## Nikos92

Δυστυχώς η ανάλυση δεν είναι πολύ καλή, το Ημερολόγιο έγραφε 23/4/2007!Πενταήμερη Σύρο αν θυμάμαι καλά!Για όλους τους φίλους του Blue Star Ithaki

----------


## nautaki

φρέσκια φρέσκια από ψηλαα *BayFerries*

----------


## Takerman

Πληροφοριακά το αναφέρω για να γίνει σύγκριση. Απόσταση Saint John - Digby, 50 μίλια περίπου, κόστος 16,5€ το άτομο. 
Ραφήνα - Άνδρος, 35 μίλια περίπου, κόστος 19€ το άτομο. Βάλτε την αγοραστική δύναμη του Καναδού με του Έλληνα και συγκρίνετε.
Επιπροσθέτως στον Καναδά η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή είναι μονοπωλιακή.

----------


## hayabusa

Κάποιος είχε γράψει σχετικά πρόσφατα σε κάποιο θέμα ότι ένα κοντινό ταξίδι έχει μεγαλύτερο κόστος αναλογικά σε σχέση με ένα μεγαλυτερο για μια εταιρεία. 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό αλλά κάποιος ΄που γνωρίζει τους αριθμούς θα μπορούσε να μας το αναλύσει. 

Επίσης σίγουρα είναι και πολύ διαφορετική η φορολογία εκεί σε σχέση με εμάς

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BLUE STAR ITHAKI b.jpg 16/8/08

To ξενιτεμένο μας ανοικτά από τη Τζιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Blue Star Ithaki καταπλους στην Τηνο 6-8-2011

_DSCF182 .jpg

----------


## proussos

397.JPG

*Για τα τρία χρόνια από το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο...
Φωτογραφία του εξαιρετικού Γιώργου Στεφάνου !*

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Blue Star Ithaki στο λιμανι του Πειραια σε μια μεγαλοπρεπη πλωρια ποζα τον Ιανουαριο του 2010

_DSCN1028 1-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Blue Star Ithaki εν πλω, Τηνος 23 Μαιου του 2010

_DSCN1326c 23-5-2010.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Για να μην το ξεχναμε και από μέσα 
Επιβίβαση απο Digby για Saint john απο το street view

Χωρίς τίτλο (2).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Blue Star Ithaki καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 4-11-2012

_DSCN7597ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------

